# Aion vs WoW



## Slyer1406 (26. Juli 2009)

Hiermit starte ich die umfrage
Ich werde aufjeden fall Aion antesten


----------



## HærDalis (26. Juli 2009)

antesten werd ich es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoffe ja ein wenig auf ein besseres craftingsystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

edit:



mr.m schrieb:


> First!
> Was ist Aion?


anstatt first zu schreien haettest du diese frage auch 
(eins zu eins) in google stellen koennen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (26. Juli 2009)

ich werds antesten hab aber so oder so scho mit wow aufgehört ^^ ich denke Aion wird ein sehr gutes spiel es is aufjedenfall mal einen blick wert

MfG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Tazmal (26. Juli 2009)

Das kannste jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Aion ist ein tolles mmo, aber es ist ganz anders als wow, wer auf die art mmo von wow steht wird nicht mit Aion weitermachen sondern beide oder sogar nur WoW spielen.

Ich Selbst tendiere aber zu Aion, mir macht das Game spaß. Möglicherweise schaue ich aber auch ab und zu bei WoW rein !

Je nachdem wie es das RL und die Familie zulässt


----------



## Forenliebling (26. Juli 2009)

ich werde es auch testen besonders das mit den engelsflügeln scheint ja gut auszusehen ^.^


----------



## Mondokir (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde beim guten alten WoW bleiben. Ich würde es auch nicht aufhören wollen. Man hat im Spiel so viel erreicht und dann einfach ein neues anfangen?

mfg


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Juli 2009)

BTT

Also ich werde auf jedenfall Aion testen denn es macht doch spaß neue Spiele zu probieren oder?^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (26. Juli 2009)

ah wieder so ein supertolles mmorpg das wow vom tron schubsen soll wie age of conan oder warhammer oder was es da für käse gibt.

abwarten bis es rauskommt und wie stark es floppt und wie schnell die leute wieder zurück kommen von ihrem neuen tollen spiel zu wow. age of conan wurde auch in den himmel gelobt und gepriesen aber hey wie man sieht is grafik und nen bischn blut nicht alles   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber naja.. schaun mer mal


----------



## Anni®! (26. Juli 2009)

Ich mach mir Gedanken über n paa Abiltiys. Z.b. kann der "Späher" mit lvl 5 den Stealth lernen. Ab lvl 10 kann man sich ja dann entscheiden ob Ranger oder Assassine. Dann hat ein HUNTER (xD) quasi nen Stealth ... ob das gut geht. 

Getestet hab ichs schon 2x und bin die nächsten 2 oder 3 male wieder dabei.
Hät aba zu gern den Abyss besucht -.- wobei da warscheinlich nicht viele dabei gewesen wären.

Und möcht noch zu gern wissen wie das Konzept bei PvP/PvE Servern ausguckt °.°

WAAAAHHHH Aion pwnz0rt WoW *kurzschluss krieg*


----------



## Rabaz (26. Juli 2009)

"Gibt es noch Garnicht" vs. "Weltbestes mmorpg, Marktführer"..........hmm das ist aber ne schwere Entscheidung jetzt.


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion auf jedenfall testen, ansonsten poste ich hier was ich schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt habe


> Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach echten Alternativen zu WoW, aber bisher - nada
> 
> Aion erinnert mich mehr an Mila Superstar oder die Kickers als an ein serioeses MMORPG, das ganze unrealistische
> rumhuepfen der Chraraktere und die Grafiken wie aus einem Manga machen einen ja schon leicht epileptisch wenn man das
> ...


----------



## metera (26. Juli 2009)

warum gibts die antwort "ich werde beide spielen" nur anders ausgedrückt 2 mal , oder seh ich falsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alene85 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele zur Zeit in der geschlossenen beta mit auf der seite der Asmodier ganz nebenbei *grins* und ich kann nur sagen *hammer geil* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wow kann einpacken, werde für Aion sogar extra mein Pc aufrüsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _pHobos_ (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall mal nen Testaccount machen.

Probieren geht über Studieren.

Wenn es mich überzeugt dann lass ich WoW etwas liegen.


----------



## lazybone747 (26. Juli 2009)

Aion wird eine richtige Konkurrenz für WoW werden...


----------



## Flixl (26. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Eisenschmieder (26. Juli 2009)

hehe dachte jetzt kommt eine riesige wand an vergleichen zwischen wow und aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich werds auf jeden fall testen und warscheinlich auch weiterspielen aber mein wow account ned kündigen...
man weiß ja nie


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2009)

Es folgt ein dezenter Hinweis:

Wenn sich der Thread auch nur in Ansätzen wie die Kollegen hier entwickelt, hängt hier so schnell ein Schloss vor, das reicht nichtmal mehr um lol zu schreiben.

Offtopic Geblubbere wird genauso wie Flames rigoros gelöscht.


----------



## Eyatrian (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele kein WoW und werde Aion auch nicht spielen, da ich mit dem asiatischen Charakterdesign nicht zurecht komme.. 
klar man kann seinen eigenen Charakter ziemlich europäisch aussehen lassen, aber die meisten anderen werden sich trotzdem nicht ändern....


----------



## SulTaNkx (26. Juli 2009)

lazybone747 schrieb:


> Aion wird eine richtige Konkurrenz für WoW werden...



das sollten aoc , warhammer und co auch werden und 
was ist draus geworden ?? alles flops ........^^

es werden bestimmt viele wow zocker antesten
#aber ich weiss jetzt schon der grösste teil kommt zurück


----------



## bad-alti (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werd wenn StarWars antesten/spielen, Aion sieht mir zu japanisch aus!


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> das sollten aoc , warhammer und co auch werden und
> was ist draus geworden ?? alles flops ........^^



Kamen auch alle in der frühen beta Phase auf den Markt mit Bugs alle 2 Meter....

@oben, Aion kommt aus Korea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Juli 2009)

Hab mit WoW aufgehört da man als 15 bzw 16 Jähriger immer sofort als Kiddi abgestempelt wird und somit keine Raidgilde findet auch wenn man sich Anderen spielern gegenübern Freundlich verhält. 
Ich werd Aion mal ausprobiern, sah schon cool aus mit Flügeln rumzufliegen. Aber ich denk das wird nur ein paar Stunden toll sein, und danach nimmt mans als selbstverständlich wie Flugmounts in WoW =D
Hab früher imm Stargate geschaut, wenn es ne gratis Testversion gibt werd ich auch mal Stargate worlds (oder wie des heisst) ausprobiern =))


----------



## SulTaNkx (26. Juli 2009)

yop gut das du es unterstreichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 korea  1millionen mobs der selben art töten um ein lvl auf zu steigen^^ 
und siehe silkroad das gibts schon 4 jahre das ist immer noch total verbuggt wie zu release trz zahlreicher patches XD


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man AION und WoW vergleichen kann, da sich WoW im Moment zu sehr verändert (zum Leid der Hardcore-Spieler und zur Freude der Casual-Spieler). 

AION setzt dort ein, wo es mit WoW im Moment (offensichtlich) hingeht. Demnach müßte AION klar vorne liegen, weil es viel mehr Casual-Spieler gibt).
Da aber nur ein Bruchteil der "Casuals" dieses Forum lesen oder gar kennen, wird diese Umfrage wohl eher von "angenervten Hardcore-Spielern" dominiert sein. 

Aber Fakt ist, dass AION etwas Neues, Frisches versucht. Genau, wie NCsoft es seinerzeit schon mit GuildWars versucht hat. Und ich finde, DAMIT hat NCsoft verdammt viel Erfolg gehabt.

Ich werd's mit auf jeden Fall ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> yop gut das du es unterstreichst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wäre es mal mit informieren? Hm achne...dann könntest du ja nichtmehr flamen da all deine Argumente widerlegt wurden.


----------



## Vadesh (26. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> das sollten aoc , warhammer und co auch werden und
> was ist draus geworden ?? alles flops ........^^



Was heißt denn da flopp? Warhammer hat immerhin rund 800.000 Abo's , kommt zwar nicht im geringsten an WoW ran, aber ist keinesfalls ein Flopp!

Hellgate: London zb. war Flopp, solange sich ein MMO selbst trägt und ein wenig Gewinn abwirft kann man nicht von einem Flopp reden. Sobald die Server eines MMO's runtergefahren werden, (Hellgate:London, Tabularasa) kann es kein Flopp sein. Nicht jedes Spiel muss 10.000.000 Abos haben um "gut" zu sein.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Was heißt denn da flopp? Warhammer hat immerhin rund 800.000 Abo's , kommt zwar nicht im geringsten an WoW ran, aber ist keinesfalls ein Flopp!
> 
> Hellgate: London zb. war Flopp, solange sich ein MMO selbst trägt und ein wenig Gewinn abwirft kann man nicht von einem Flopp reden. Sobald die Server eines MMO's runtergefahren werden, (Hellgate:London, Tabularasa) kann es kein Flopp sein. Nicht jedes Spiel muss 10.000.000 Abos haben um "gut" zu sein.



Aion ist bei über 3,5Millionen ist Asien, laut Zahlen welche schon ein paar Monate zurrückliegen, die Zahl war bisher immer steigend. Ist also auf jeden Fall kein Flopp, egal wie schlecht der "westliche" Markt wird.


----------



## Epyôn (26. Juli 2009)

Tetsten auf jeden Fall mal...wird aber wohl wie immer laufen^^
antesten und dann doch back zu WoW...ging mir bisher mit jedem mmo


----------



## baumthekaito (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde beides spieln und wahrscheinlich nach nem monat mit aion aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (26. Juli 2009)

Manche sollten sich mehr informieren. Aion hat allein in Asien schon 3,5Mil. Abo.´s. Es wird WoW einholen. 100%

MfG

(Werde Aion spielen)


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2009)

> Manche sollten sich mehr informieren. Aion hat allein in Asien schon 3,5Mil. Abo.´s. Es wird WoW einholen. 100%
> 
> MfG
> 
> (Werde Aion spielen)



Sagt wer? irgendein Spieler der wahrscheinlich ein WoW Hasser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Aion auf der GC gesehen und werde es auf keinen Fall antesten.

Ich finde es auf keinen fall ebenbürdig.

Die Grafik ist zwar toll, aber irgendwie kommt dort nichts rüber :/


----------



## Hugo2000 (26. Juli 2009)

Keins von beiden, da Tor das next MMO wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## J_0_T (26. Juli 2009)

Ob ich es spielen werde keine ahnung.... kommen andere mmo's die mein interesse wecken^^


aber ich denke das über kurz oder lang der ganze thread wieder ins neagtive rutscht... will es net an die wand malen... aber wenn man sich die anderen threads ansieht und auch in den anderen mmo sectionen schaut hier dann passiert das schneller als man schauen kann.


----------



## Nalarna (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also ich hätte Aion sehr gerne mal angetestet aber leider verwendet Aion als Schutz vor Bots und Cheats die Software GameGuard, welche leider extrem invasiv ist und sich so im System einnistet, dass man sie ohne Neuinstallation nicht mehr raus bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Programm lädt nen eigenen Treiber, durchsucht den gesamten Speicher und setzt Rootkit-ähnliche Techniken ein um den Aion-Prozess vor allem anderen (inklusive Virenscanner soweit ich weis) auf dem Rechner zu verstecken. Ich würde das Spiel sehr gerne antesten, aber ich bin nicht bereit mir soetwas auf mein System zu holen. Besonders da das Programm auch ne Menge Fehlalarme produziert und Programme abschießt die mit Bots gar nichts zu tun haben. Weitere Infos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NProtect_GameGuard

mfg

Ein enttäuschter Informatiker

Edit:
Aufgrund des Flames weiter unten hier mal noch ne Ergänzung:
Warden von WoW arbeitet hier wesentlich harmloser, da es nur eine normale DLL-Datei und keine Treiber ist, deshalb kann es nur im Speicherbereich von WoW arbeiten und über normale Systemfunktinionen(wie Prozessliste abrufen) nutzen kann. GameGuard hingegen kann den kompletten Speicher des Rechners (also aller Programme) lesen und schreiben. Außerdem kann es nahezu beliebige Informationen vor anderen Programmen verstecken indem es Betriebssystemfunktionen umbiegt. Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit#Kernel-Rootkits


----------



## SulTaNkx (26. Juli 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Manche sollten sich mehr informieren. Aion hat allein in Asien schon 3,5Mil. Abo.´s. Es wird WoW einholen. 100%
> 
> MfG
> 
> (Werde Aion spielen)



yop 3,4 millionen davon sind china gold farmer XD 

nein ich will aion ja nicht schlecht machen sieht ja echt nicht übel aus aber das es wow überholt 
das kann ich nicht glauben ......
haben alle grossen titel versucht und keiner hats geschafft^^


----------



## Mitzushi (26. Juli 2009)

Werde Aion erstmal antesten und wenn es gefällt 'ne Weile spielen.
Wenn es einen länger beschäftigt, spiel ich Aion. Wenn es aber recht schnell langweilig wird, spiel ich weiter WoW.


----------



## Stonewhip (26. Juli 2009)

Nalarna schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hätte Aion sehr gerne mal angetestet aber leider verwendet Aion als Schutz vor Bots und Cheats die Software GameGuard, welche leider extrem invasiv ist und sich so im System einnistet, dass man sie ohne Neuinstallation nicht mehr raus bekommt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ja.. Und Du glaubst dass WARDEN (Blizzard's Schutzsystem) da zimperlicher ist?? Na DU solltest Das "Informatikstudium" nochmal von vorne anfangen!

MfG, ein enttäuschter Spieler.


----------



## Kuschelorc (26. Juli 2009)

Es wir wie immer enden... 

In den Ersten 2-3Monaten Steigen die Spieler Zahlen von Aion.. so bis 500.000-1.000.000 (sehr optimistisch)
dann stellen die leute fest... öhhh langweilig.. oder "net wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe" und die Spieler zahlen brechen mit 20-40% ein und dann bleibt das Spiel ca auf den lvl...

beispiele.  Warhammer online(EAgames), Herr der Ringe Online(Codemasters)... genau das gleich und ich glaube kaum das NCsoft Corp.  es besser hinbeckommen wird...

Naj alass mich halt überaschen


----------



## jansteR (26. Juli 2009)

1. Ich finde diese beiden Spiele kann man nicht vergleichen. Einfach zu verschiedene Spielmechaniken.

2. Ich finde so eine Umfrage im WOW-Bereich zu starten ist eh Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo wird wohl die Mehrheit landen? ^^

3. Ich werde auf jeden Fall AION zocken, da mir WOW einfach viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten bietet, zu wenig Individualismus, etc.


----------



## Haribo025  (26. Juli 2009)

Wird ein tolles Spiel. Spiele die Beta und freu mich aufs nächste We.

Wird WoW nicht überholen aber es ist etwas frisches neues.
Schade find ich nur das neuen MMO´s keine Zeit mehr gegeben wird und alles beim release so sein muß wie bei WoW. (Immer noch nicht Bugfrei )


----------



## Teradas (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde vorerst bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hab WoW eh aufgegeben, da es mich nach 4 Jahren langweilte. Aion würde ich nicht als besser sondern als anders bezeichnen. Insbesondere die Char Erstellung hat mich begeistert. Da ich eh neue Welten erkunden wollte kommt es mir grade recht. Anspielen lohnt sich nach meinen beta Erfahrungen auf alle Fälle. Ich selbst werde die nächste Zeit mit Aion verbringen.


----------



## skap (26. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es folgt ein dezenter Hinweis:
> 
> Wenn sich der Thread auch nur in Ansätzen wie die Kollegen hier entwickelt, hängt hier so schnell ein Schloss vor, das reicht nichtmal mehr um lol zu schreiben.
> 
> Offtopic Geblubbere wird genauso wie Flames rigoros gelöscht.




Was war mit meinem Thread nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Nalarna (26. Juli 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ah ja.. Und Du glaubst dass WARDEN (Blizzard's Schutzsystem) da zimperlicher ist?? Na DU solltest Das "Informatikstudium" nochmal von vorne anfangen!
> 
> MfG, ein enttäuschter Spieler.


Ich denk mal wenn ich den Unterschied nicht kennen würde dann sollte ich das mit dem Informatikstudium noch mal überdenken. Warden läuft ausschließlich im User-Space während GameGuard einen TREIBER lädt und im Kernel-Modus läuft. Unterschied unter Windows: User-Modus = .dll, Treiber = .vxd
Warden kann also nur den Speicher von WoW scannen während GG den kompletten Speicher des gesamten Rechners lesen kann.
Das lernt man schon im zweiten Semester, siehe eine beliebige Vorlesung zum Thema Betriebssysteme.


----------



## DieSchachtel (26. Juli 2009)

Typischer Asian Grinder, der versucht den Westen zu erobern. Auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## Bloodace (26. Juli 2009)

ich find aion bis jetzt besser ^^ mir fehlen nur die bgs und die inis? <.< liegst daran das ich blind bin oder dasses auf der beta noch nciht ist? xD


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juli 2009)

aion is schrott....

JA HABS AUSPROBIERT


----------



## Seltsam (26. Juli 2009)

Werde es mal abtesten, aber ich weiß was im /1 kommen wird. Im /1 Chat von WoW wird immer irgend ein mist gelabert, aber in anderen Spielen wird der unterschied zwischen WoW und dem Spiel diskotiert.


----------



## Bloodace (26. Juli 2009)

@neo
beta schonmal getestet?
ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
abwechslungsreicher als wow


----------



## Anthropos (26. Juli 2009)

> Typischer Asian Grinder, der versucht den Westen zu erobern. Auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten.



Kein Grindspiel. Definitv nicht.



> ich find aion bis jetzt besser ^^ mir fehlen nur die bgs und die inis? <.< liegst daran das ich blind bin oder dasses auf der beta noch nciht ist? xD



BG's fehlen tatsächlich, würden sie diese einführen , wäre das wohl der schlimmste Fehler den NCSoft begehen würde. Grund ist das das Spiel ein wirklich sehr gutes Open-PvP bieten wird und das BG's die Spieler nur davon abhalten würden...

Zu den Ini's: Zurzeit in der Beta gibt es noch keine die man betreten könnte, wenn das Spiel erscheint soll es schon über 12 verschiede Instanzen/Dungeons geben... wie ich finde, nicht zu wenig.

Allgemein ist es doch immer dasselbe, Leute informieren sich nicht und werfen unqualifizierte Aussagen in den Raum^^ (Siehe oben)

Aber wie schon gesagt, hier in dem WoW-Bereich  des Buffed-Forums, darf man nicht wirklich anderes erwarten


----------



## Mokassa (26. Juli 2009)

Ich wills auf jeden Fall spielen!!!
Aber 2 Fragen:
I. bis zu welchem Level gehts denn?
II. Wie kann man an den Betawochenenden teilnehmen?

mfg Mokassa


----------



## Bloodace (26. Juli 2009)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja das open pvp gebiet konnte ich noch nicht sehen ^^ 
bin noch low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Anthropos schrieb:


> Zu den Ini's: Zurzeit in der Beta gibt es noch keine die man betreten könnte, wenn das Spiel erscheint soll es schon über 12 verschiede Instanzen/Dungeons geben... wie ich finde, nicht zu wenig.



1.5 bringt 12, die vorigen Patches haben auch schon Instanzen gebracht, von Grundauf waren auch schon welche drinn, Worldbosse gibt es auch, bei den meisten davon ist PvP dabei weil sie im PvP Gebiet stehen.

@Makossa, LvL 50, an der Beta kannst du teilnehmen wenn du das Spiel zum vorbestellst, oder einen Beta Key kaufst (kostet ca 4-8Euro je nach Händler) kannst selbst suchen onlinehändler gibts genug.


----------



## Mokassa (26. Juli 2009)

@ Norjena
Danke für die Antwort
Aber wenn ich den Beta Key kaufe muss ich die Spielesoftware dann nochmal kaufen?
mfg Mokassa


----------



## Haner (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion auf jeden Fall antesten, hab auch schon die closed beta angespielt 
und gleich danach die CE bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meiner Meinung nach wird Aion  jede Menge WoW-ler anziehen, was man am asiatischen Raum auch schon erkennen kann.


----------



## Lenay (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde bei WoW bleiben und zwar 1.weil ich dort viele nette Leute kennengelernt habe 2.weil es mir Spass macht und 3.weil ich so viel Zeit und Arbeit in meine ganzen Charaktere gesteckt habe und es einfach zu schade wäre deswegen aufzuhören, um mit einem für mich ganz neuen unbekannten Spiel von vorne mit nichts zu beginnen.
Bin seid WoW noch in den Kinderschuhen war dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

sowas auf einer zu 90% WoW orientierten Seite zu fragen ist nicht grade aussage kräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dennoch werde ich mich den bereits 3.5 millionen zahlenden Chinesen anschließen sobald das spiel im westlichen Markt released wird. Jeder meiner Bekannten der mal einen blick in die Beta geworfen hat, war sofort vom Spiel überzeugt (aion ist vieeel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) . Leider habe ich mindestens genauso viele Bekannte die nicht mehr von WoW wegkommen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos I DIDNT START THE FLAME WAR *sing und wegrenn*


----------



## Luja (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe 2 Beta´s hinter mir und freue mich auf Aion ich bin begeistert von dem spiel und werde es WOW wohl erstmal vorziehen ob ich bei bleibe...naja man wirds sehen


Mfg


----------



## Arcandaa (26. Juli 2009)

90% der Leute die Punkt 1 gewählt haben, werden mit Aion aufhören. Darauf verwette ich meinen Arsch.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> 90% der Leute die Punkt 1 gewählt haben, werden mit Aion aufhören. Darauf verwette ich meinen Arsch.


Armer Arsch.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> 90% der Leute die Punkt 1 gewählt haben, werden mit Aion aufhören. Darauf verwette ich meinen Arsch.


Ich wette mit......


----------



## CoHanni (26. Juli 2009)

Achtung! Blöde Frage Inc!


Kann man Aion gratis testen? oder muss man an einer Verlosung teilnehmen?:>


----------



## Jelly (26. Juli 2009)

CoHanni schrieb:


> Achtung! Blöde Frage Inc!
> 
> 
> Kann man Aion gratis testen? oder muss man an einer Verlosung teilnehmen?:>



Guck dich im Aion abschnitt vom Buffed forum um. Ansonsten Teste es halt aufn Chinesischen/Koreanischen Server


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> 90% der Leute die Punkt 1 gewählt haben, werden mit Aion aufhören. Darauf verwette ich meinen Arsch.



jo..früher oder später wird sicherlich jeder mit AION aufhören...spätestens wenn man den löffel abgibt xD


----------



## Turican (26. Juli 2009)

WoW is ein Mercedes
Aion ist eine alte Schubkarre

guter Vergleich


----------



## Arcandaa (26. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich wette mit......




Gut ich werde mich 100% melden. Mach dich bereit.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> WoW is ein Mercedes
> Aion ist eine alte Schubkarre
> 
> guter Vergleich


so ein dummer Kommentar musste ja früher oder später kommen. diese 3 Zeilen verkörpern doch im Endeffekt die WoW community perfekt: ignorant, im Alterdurchschnitt kindisch und prollig.
Dass Aion bereits vor EU / USA Release 4 Millionen Abonnementen hat (was ca. 40% der WoW Abo's ausmacht, wobei WoW seit 4 Jahren läuft und Aion nicht einmal vollständig released wurde) ist dir wohl entgangen? Aion ist bereits jetzt der MEGA ERFOLG, soviel lass dir bitte gesagt sein. Sprechen wir nochmal in einem Jahr darüber, was hier der Mercedes und was eine Schubkarre ist. und nun kommt nicht wieder mit den üblichen "bla aionj ist genauso wie WAR bla, aus WAR wurde auch nix WoW FTW mein leben besteht aus WoW bla geschichten"...


----------



## noizycat (26. Juli 2009)

Wartet´s doch einfach ab. Und ist es nicht sch-egal, welches Spiel mehr Spieler hat etc.? Echt süß, wie hier jeder *sein* Spiel verteidigen muss. Bekommt ihr dafür Geld? Spielt doch einfach, was euch gefällt, und lasst andere Leute spielen, was denen gefällt ... 

PS: Ich hab mit Aion noch nicht groß angeschaut, werde es aber sicher irgendwann tun ...


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

ich bleibe auch bei wow


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2009)

ich denk mal diejenigen, die noch nicht allzulang WoW spielen, werden auch vorerst dabei bleiben
und die veteranen schauen sich sicherlich schon nach etwas neuem um...ich kann mir ehh einfach nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der classic WoW und BC gespielt hat, noch an Wotlk gefallen findet xD


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Typischer Asian Grinder, der versucht den Westen zu erobern. Auf sowas kann ich gerne verzichten.



Typisch westliche Arroganz. 

Merke: Dein Auto kommt aus Asien, dein Handy besteht aus asiatischen Teilen, dein MP3 Player stammt aus Asien, deine Hemden kommen aus Asien und, oh Schreck - dein Computer ist auch Asiate. Merkste was??

Mal im Ernst - ich habe in der beta bis lvl 15 noch nicht einmal alle Quest machen müssen, um dorthin zu kommen. Spiel es lieber selber mal an ohne hier Vorurteile zu postulieren. Falls du übrigens Korea einmal kenne lernen würdest, die Begeisterung dort für Spiele ist sehr viel höher und die Leute dort gehen vorurteilsfrei an die Sache heran. Etwas Kibun und Nunchi würden dir nicht schaden.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (27. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich denk mal diejenigen, die noch nicht allzulang WoW spielen, werden auch vorerst dabei bleiben
> und die veteranen schauen sich sicherlich schon nach etwas neuem um...ich kann mir ehh einfach nicht vorstellen, dass jemand, der classic WoW und BC gespielt hat, noch an Wotlk gefallen findet xD



jo, denke auch das die alten WoW Spieler nicht mehr lange in WoW bleiben werden. Für uns alte Hasen ist WoW spätestens mit WOTLK der letzte scheiß auf dem MMORPG markt geworden...neulinge verstehen sowas meist nicht.
Dennoch soll jeder das spielen was er will!


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> WoW is ein Mercedes
> Aion ist eine alte Schubkarre
> 
> guter Vergleich



Ein amerikanisches Auto gegen einen modernen Koreaner? Na da fahr ich doch lieber den Hyundai XG oder ähnliches... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst, du mußt WoW nicht schlechtreden. Ich betone nach wie vor beide Spiele sind gut, WoW reizt mich persönlich nach 4 Jahren nur nicht mehr und ich beabsichtige Aion zu spielen, weil es anders ist.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ein amerikanisches Auto gegen einen modernen Koreaner? Na da fahr ich doch lieber den Hyundai XG oder ähnliches...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öhm..Mercedes=englisch/amerikanisch? Fail? oO

Oder war das einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Juli 2009)

kauft euch schonmal die neusten Rechner o die neuste Grafikkarte ich habs getestet und mein Rechner ist dauernd abgeschmirt 

und persönlich hats mir nicht gefallen alles zu Grell u viel zuviel Kampfanimationen die sich überschlagen da kann man keine 10 min dauernd am Mob stehen ohne Augenschmerzen zu bekommen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Öhm..Mercedes=englisch/amerikanisch? Fail? oO
> 
> Oder war das einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen?



mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als hättest du irgendwo einen "fail detector" in dir xD


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Öhm..Mercedes=englisch/amerikanisch? Fail? oO
> 
> Oder war das einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen?



Blizzard = amerikanisch


----------



## Tuskorr (27. Juli 2009)

Slyer1406 schrieb:


> Hiermit starte ich die umfrage
> Ich werde aufjeden fall Aion antesten



Werde Vorest Aion zocken, aber bei'm nächsten Wow Addon auch reinschnuppern^^


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> kauft euch schonmal die neusten Rechner o die neuste Grafikkarte ich habs getestet und mein Rechner ist dauernd abgeschmirt
> 
> und persönlich hats mir nicht gefallen alles zu Grell u viel zuviel Kampfanimationen die sich überschlagen da kann man keine 10 min dauernd am Mob stehen ohne Augenschmerzen zu bekommen



Du sollst ja auch nicht 10 Minuten gegen einen Mob kämpfen. Davon bekäme ich auch Augenkrebs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (27. Juli 2009)

Als Alter Wow hase sag ich nur : Aion ist sehr schön gemacht

Alleine das Berufsystem ist der Hammer
Die Private Stores sind nice dazu noch ein Ah.
Die Grafik ist gegüber Wow schon Alleine sehr gut
Habe in der Beta Noch keinen Gleichausehenden Char gesehen weil man soviele möglichkeiten hat ihn zugestalten.
Das leveln trotz des Töte dies und das hat einen sehr Gefesselt und wurde nicht wie in Wow Langweillig.
Alleine schon die Story Q mit dem Zwischen Filmchen einfach nur Göttlich da hat man wenigstens Story.
Hatte ein Templer(Tank) und ein kollege ein heiler gespielt das war sehr Anspruchsvoll dan kann man net mal ebend 3-5 Mobs Pullen und Umhauen.Nix für imba Kiddys
Endlichmal Kein Schw...zometer wo nur nur die Länge gemessen wird aber net der Spieler selbst achja aion ist schon was feines.
Und net zuvergessen das Aion sehr Stabiel Läuft wenn man mal an andere betas denkt(WOW,War etc) 

Also Jeder hat seine meinung.Und meine ist wenn 3.2 raus ist Hören eh sehr Viele auf mit Wow.


----------



## Mediveh (27. Juli 2009)

also ich wette auch das die meisten wieder damit aufhören werden vor allem die leute die wow gewohnt sind

ich habe ein paar tage auf einem chineischen server gespielt da ich keinen beta key in europe gekriegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also musste es auch anders gehen /gg die efahrungen die ich gemacht habe sind etwa die gleichen die ich auch mit kostenlosen korea mmos gemacht habe

es ist aber eindeutig besser ich weiss nicht ob es auf europäischen servern genauso ist aber auf den chinesischen ist es extrem voll mit goldspammern 

man kann nicht mal einen satz lesen denn er erscheint nur eine sekunde und dann ist da schon wieder spam da ist echt schlim 

aber ich finde jeder sollte sich bei diesem spiel eigene erfahrungen einholen aber die chancen stehen schlecht das wow spieler es für länger als 1 monat spielen

danke fürs zuhören 
mfg

edit: stimmt hab vergessen das das charackter erstellen cool ist man hat tausende möglichkeiten und das spiel hat auch coole seiten aber es geht mir dann nach einer weile doch aufn sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (27. Juli 2009)

Ich selber WoW seit ca. 1,5 Jahren...seit Ulduar raide ich auch regelmässig im 10er. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aktuelle WoW das Beste was ich je gesehen habe. Gerade Ulduar ist relativ anspruchsvoll (wenn man sich nicht grade in einer Gilde ist, die super top ist sondern eher aus Casuals besteht).
Ich konnte früher diese 40 Mann Raids in MC passiv miterleben und dass schien eher nervenaufreibend zu sein, da man die 40 Mann auch verwalten musste.

Bei Aion fällt mir auf, dass zunächst Dutzende Animationen und Videos vom Fliegen gezeigt worden sind...*thumbsup*...dann muss das ja ein super Spiel wenn man da fliegen kann *grins*. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch RedBull als Sponsor. Aber so als Casual erfährt man recht wenig was Fakten angeht. Was ich bisher ingame gesehen habe, war weder schön sondern meist extrem ruckelig und von einem Augenschmaus weit entfernt. Das fiel im übrigen auch sofort auf: Neben dem tollen Fliegen gab es nur Bilder von der tollen Grafik...von einem tollen Spielsystem hat bisher niemand berichtet, aber das scheint ja eh egal zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das gleiche fiel mir auch bei HdR auf, am Anfang alle "Oh super Grafik" und alles was ich danach an Ingame Videos gesehen habe, ruckelte wie die Hölle und man konnte gar nicht erkennen was genau da jetzt passiert.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt aber auf jeden Fall bringt WoW ähnliche Voraussetzungen mit wie seinerzeit CounterStrike: Es läuft im Prinzip auf allen Rechner, es ist schnell erlernbar. Natürlich spielen es auch viele Jugendliche, aber wenn man selber in einer relativ festen Community unterwegs ist, dann stört dies einen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gregorianer1976 (27. Juli 2009)

das schlimmste an dem ganzen ist das es gleich wie WOW auf gebühren acc basiert. 
man kann aion jetzt schon kaufen(vorbestellen) über steam, da kostet es 

49 EURO !!!!!!!  LOL!!!!

was kostet es dann noch monatlich??? 

aber das eine positive bis jetzt, man kann sich die grafik von wow in den allerwertesten stecken wenn man mit aion vergleicht. 
der unterschied ist wie tag und nacht. 
wer auf atemberaubende grafik steht, der wird zu aion wechseln!!!!

zumindest hab ich das vor nachdem was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab.


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

Gregorianer1976 schrieb:


> was kostet es dann noch monatlich???



Nicht mehr und nicht weniger als wie bei WoW.

Also ca. 13&#8364;

Wird es da eigentlich ein LTA geben?


----------



## Flixl (27. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion auch spielen, gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr und die Grafik ist nicht nur schöner als in WoW, sondern auch um einiges atmosphärischer.


----------



## Crighton (27. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder das gleiche... kaum kommt ein neues Spiel raus, sind einige WoW-Junkees der Meinung, dass es eh abstinken wird. Hab neuigkeiten:

Die Welt entwickelt sich weiter, die Spiele entwickeln sich weiter, aber auf einen großen Teil der WoW-Community trifft das offensichtlich nicht zu.

Fakt ist, dass es WoW schon ziemlich lange gibt. Wer lange genug dabei ist (wie z.b. ich) findet WoW im Laufe der Zeit ausgelutscht. Die Raids werden immer anspruchsloser (abgesehen von den Hardmodes, aber für die muss erst mal das Lineup in den meisten Fällen stimmen, was nicht immer möglich ist), die Community entwickelt sich geistig immer weiter zurück, das Balancing der Klassen klappt bis heute noch nicht und was wirklich revolutionäres gab es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr in WoW. Ich will WoW nicht schlechter machen als es ist, weil ich selber noch spiele, aber bis auf ein paar Raids kann man nur noch farmen, was durch das immer leichter verdiente Gold nicht mehr nötig ist. Jeden Tag die selbe Dailyrunde wird mit der Zeit auch langweilig. Wem langweilig ist, kann zwar ein paar Twinks leveln, aber das kann auf Dauer auch nciht Inhalt eines Spieles sein.

Wer Aion schon jetzt als Asiagrinder abstempelt, sollte sich erst mal etwas über das Spiel informieren. Alleine mit dem letzten Patch wurden über 100 neue Quests für den Bereich von lvl 20-25 (wenn ich mich nicht irre) hinzugefügt. Wer jetzt meint, dass er für Aion seinen PC aufrüsten muss.... mein PC ist 6 Jahre alt und Aion läuft darauf wunderbar. Zwar muss ich die Qualität und Details auf minimum stellen, aber es sieht immer noch einfach nur genial aus und läuft flüssig. Wenn auf euren PCs WoW gut läuft, reicht er auch für Aion.

Ich habe Aion schon in der chinesischen Beta gespielt. Obwohl ich kein Wort verstanden habe, habe ich meinen Spaß dabei gehabt. In den jetzigen Betaevents sieht man, dass Aion ein ausgereiftes Spiel mit wenig Macken ist. Bis jetzt ist mir jedenfalls kein einziger Bug aufgefallen. Wer Aion nicht einmal angetestet hat, es aber trotzdem niedermachen will.... wenn man keine Ahnung hat - einfach mal die Fresse halten!

Jedenfalls bringt Aion frischen Wind in die MMOs, den Blizzard bisher nicht bieten konnte. Alleine deshalb werden viele Leute Aion testen und ein großteil wird bei Aion bleiben. Das Kampfsystem schein recht interessant zu sein und auch das PvPvE (RvRvE) sieht sehr interessant aus. Es ist auch ziemlich dämlich, Aion mit anderen MMOs zu vergleichen, die WoW nicht vom Thron stoßen konnten. *Irgendwann* wird es ein Spiel geben, dass es schafft. Dieses Spiel könnte Aion sein. Deshalb könnt ihr euch eure voreiligen schlüsse genausogut sparen. Wer jetzt sagt, dass Aion (was inzwischen ein ausgereiftes Spiel ist) nichts taugt, aber behauptet, dass TOR (was noch in der Entwicklung steckt und worüber noch so gut wie nichts bekannt ist) WoW gefährlich werden kann, dem kann ich unter Umständen einen guten Therapeuten empfehlen.


----------



## Punkrawk (27. Juli 2009)

ich werd auf jeden fall bei wow bleiben. okay, bin erst seit januar dabei (sozusagend späteinsteiger), aber allein deswegen, weil mein rechner etliche jahre aufm buckel hat und ich weder lust noch das geld habe in neue hardware zu investieren, wird wow weiterhin meine erste wahl bleiben.


----------



## Rafici (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde wow aufgeben für Aion ... bin in der beta dabei .. Seehr schön alles und es macht echt spaß =)

achja alle reden von den WoW Spielern die zu Aion wechseln .. wie siehts denn mti den Guildwars leute aus ?  .. da wird auch ein großer teil rüberschwappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (27. Juli 2009)

...was ist im endeffekt besser? kann man noch nicht sagen!


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich kommen nicht zu viele unreife WoW-Spieler zu Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das musste mal gesagt werden^^).


----------



## K1lluah (27. Juli 2009)

Guden Morgen,

Ich möchte auch mal mein Senf dazugeben. Seit 05 Besitze ich WoW habe es dann etwa 3-4 Monate Gespielt , in dieser Zeit hat mich das Spiel ziemlich geflasht. Alles so Neu und Groß und toll. Zu Der Zeit ahbe ich 2 Leute kennen gelernt mit dennen ich gelevelt habe. Nach dem diese aber lieber ihre Mains spielten  und Ich damit Allein Spielen musste Habe Ich erst einmal wieder mit WoW aufgehört. Ab Tanaris wurde es mir da Allein als Krieger zu blöd :>. Anfang Januar Habe Ich dann einen Jäger begonnen. Diesmal von 1-50 Allein gespielt bis ich eine Tolle Person gefunden ahbe mit der Ich  Weiter gelevelt habe. Anfang Juni sind wir dann in eine Raid Gilde gekommen , in der war ich bis Mai 09. In den 2 Jahren habe ich mich von Karazahn bis nach SSc und zu Illidan durchgeboxt ( SSC nach dem Attunment patch und Illidan nach dem olol wir tunen Wow schon mal auf  WoTLK runter patch)war alles immer tööfte Coole Leute. Nun habe Ich auch in WoTLK alles gesehn  im 25ziger alles Tod ( nein nicht besondelriche viele HM nur Levi XT und Auri+2) . Trosdem höre Ich mit Wow auf. Der Grunde : Alle Kumpels von mir sind weg. Das Spiel wird zunehmend einfacher und zeitaufwendig, Wie Sich Wow entwickelt gefällt mir nicht. 

Auch schon zwichen durch habe ich die WAR beta mit gemacht und dann 2-3 Monate WAR und WoW gespielt. Da WoW mit WoTLK gelockt hatt habe ich mich für Wow entschieden. Zudem habe ich immer mal GW gespielt weil man dort auch Solo gut zurecht kam (Heros +Henchis ). Das Spiel ich auch imo szs als Übergangslösung für WOW.

Seit Juli besitze Ich nun auch einen Aion Preorder Key. Ich habe 2 der 4 Beta WE mit gemacht gespielt habe ich einen Krieger der zum Gladiator wurde und einen Krieger der zum Templar wurde ( letzte Event bis lvl 23 gebracht) . Bisher macht mir das Spiel echt Spaß , es ist nicht zu schwer, mit genug durchhalte vermögen amcht das Crafting system spaß und man kommt vorallem als Gladi echt gut allein zurecht. Als Templar (also wirklich reiner Tank) bist du zu zweit echt gut unterwegs und in den Elite Gebieten macht das Gruppenspielen auch wieder echt spaß , weils herausfordernd ist. Groß pluspunkt von Aion sind für mich : Die Grafik (die bei mir  auf  medium-hoch) schon sehr sehr gut aussieht, Der Styl der doch schon stark Asiatisch geprägt ist (bwohl grade gegen ende her sieht es anscheind wieder westlicher aus), Das Kampfsystem mit den vielen Skills und den schlnen kombis ;>. Das einzigste was mich ein wenig stört ist das man anch belieben Die größe des Chars ändern kann, so bin ich der Ansicht das verdammt noch mal alle Chanter es lieben Kleine Kinder zu spielen xD. 

Abschließend will ich noch eins sagen: Es ist nicht nur das Spiel das ein Spiel großartig macht. Nein es ist vorallem die Community, Die Leute mitdenen man zusammen spielt. und bisher bin ich positiv von der Beta-Community von Aion überzeugt. Anscheind sind recht viele reife Wow -Spieler in der Aion-Beta unterwegs. 

Wenn man Freunde in einem Spiel findet wird es einen Fesseln. Und das Potenzial die gemeinsamen Freunde dann zu unterhalten (sei es  PVP, PVE) hat Aion aufjedenfall!

Ich werde mir das Spiel weiter anschauen und auch spielen.


----------



## Haribo025  (27. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> 90% der Leute die Punkt 1 gewählt haben, werden mit Aion aufhören. Darauf verwette ich meinen Arsch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Armer Popo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Natürlich werden Leute es kaufen/testen und wieder aufhören !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Natürlich gibt es genug WoW Zocker die das Spiel aufgrund mangelnder Hardware jetzt schon runtermachen ( die ärmsten )

Nichts alle dem rate ich jedem interessierten sich die Open-Beta anzuschauen und sich selber ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Grimmzahn (27. Juli 2009)

Was soll das? Jedes Mal, wenn ein neues MMORPG auch nur ansatzweise angekündigt ist, gehen hier die Threads auf! 
"Was spielt ihr?"
"Werdet ihr wechseln?"
"Ich wechsel auf jeden Fall!" (Ja, man schreibt auf jeden Fall auf jeden Fall auseinander und Fall groß!
"Ich habe einen Wanderhoden!"
Bla, bla, bla! 

Was für ein Quatsch!


----------



## Harika (27. Juli 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Was soll das? Jedes Mal, wenn ein neues MMORPG auch nur ansatzweise angekündigt ist, gehen hier die Threads auf!
> "Was spielt ihr?"
> "Werdet ihr wechseln?"
> "Ich wechsel auf jeden Fall!" (Ja, man schreibt auf jeden Fall auf jeden Fall auseinander und Fall groß!
> ...




Und das nervt extrem. Keine Ahnung woher der Neid auf WoW kommt, oder welches andere Gefühl treibt diese Umfragen die so nichtssagend wie ein Horoskop sind an?


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2009)

Einige Leute machen aus Spielen Religionskriege. Muss wohl an mangeldem Hirn liegen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (27. Juli 2009)

Stimmt das sind nur die Ganzen ADS Gestörten Kinder^^ Den das poser Puplikum Bald Fehlen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man siehts ja hier an meisten Kommentaren wie sie Wow verteidigen.

Und das beste ist das man an der Aion Beta gesehen hat das wirklich nur Reife leute dieses gespielt haben.Man konnte im  Chat der nicht einmal einen Dummen Kommentar lesen obwohl es eine EU Beta War und das heisst schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juli 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Ich Froh das solche  Ich bin Imba und ihr seit nichts Kinder bei Wow bleiben.


seid



Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Man siehts ja hier an meisten Kommentaren wie sie Wow verteidigen.


Ja und die Leute die kommen und Aion als den neuen MMO Jesus anpreisen sind so viel besser.


Herrje spielt einfach was euch Spaß macht und wenn es keinen Bock mehr macht lasst es. Ging im Kindergarten doch auch.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe definitiv bei WoW... bei Aion kriege ich schon bei den YouTube-Videos eine Krise. Nein, dieses "Manga-Gedöhns" gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Habe bisher viele andere Spiele angetestet und muss sagen, WoW ist bis heute das einzige Mehrspielerspiel welches mich beeindruckt. Also entweder das oder garkeins - nach momentanen Stand der Dinge zumindest.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Juli 2009)

Ich werde warten bis Aion rauskommt mich dann informieren und sollte WoW langweiliger werden werde ich sicher AION testen... wobei meine faulheit wird das eventuel nicht zulassen^^

Naja ich hege hoffnung das mein Schwuler Gnomschurken bisschen spass in WoW bringt^^


----------



## Netus (27. Juli 2009)

Vorbestellt habe ich Aion schon. 
Halte mich aber trotzdem aus der o-Beta fern, damit die Sachen noch ihren Reiz behalten.
Den Bildern zufolge, die ich bisher im Netz gefunden habe, wird Aion meiner Meinung nach aber was richtig feines.

Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja und die Leute die kommen und Aion als den neuen MMO Jesus anpreisen sind so viel besser.



Man berichtet nur wie Aion ist und Hochgepriesen hat es hier keiner.Die Tollen Negativen Kommentare kommen mal wieder von der Tollen Wow Verteidiger Front die eh alles Schlecht und nieder macht was nichts mit Wow zutun hat(siehe HDR,WAR,AOC etc) da kann man sehen was es für Geistetsblitze sind.

Achja sehe gerade das das Thema Verschoben worden ist mhhh Entweder will man Flames Vermeiden oder möchte nicht das soviele Wow Spieler Gutes Über Aion lesen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (27. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bleibe definitiv bei WoW... bei Aion kriege ich schon bei den YouTube-Videos eine Krise. Nein, dieses "Manga-Gedöhns" gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.



Sehr schön wenn jemand das Spiel nicht mal antestet und sich dann auf Grund von Youtube-Videos ein Urteil darüber erlauben möchte.

Aion ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, die Kämpfe sind actionreich, sehr schick animiert, die Landschaften sind reizvoll alles in allem gut gelungen. Ich habe in der letzten Beta-Phase einige Klassen angetestet und vor allem der Assassine und der Gladiator (glaube so hieß die Off-Variante des Kriegers) haben es mir angetan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob es allerdings reicht WoW vom Podest zu schubsen weiß ich nicht. WoW hat einfach eine so riesige Spielerschaft daß es schwer sein wird treue Blizzard Kunden abzuwerben. Aber wenn Blizzard das mit den Patches so fortführt erledigt sich das Problem zu gunsten anderer MMos von ganz alleine.

WoW ist toll, es hat mir viele viele lustige Stunden beschert und es tut weh sich davon trennen zu müssen aber irgend wann muss einmal Schluß sein.
Wie heißt es? Man soll aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist. Daher heißt es für mich:

Bye WoW, Hello Aion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich war auch schon bei 2 Beta Wochenenden dabei und muss sagen das nach 4 Jahren WoW es eine willkommene Abwechslung ist.
Das Kampfsystem macht spaß, quests gibt es zu hauf und auch der style ist nicht so asiatisch wie hier manche behaupten. Mein Kleriker sieht sehr westlich aus, allerdings könnte man die emotes und Haltungen die man teils annimmt etwas weniger arrogant oder auch eitel gestalten. Ansonsten ist alles sehr stimmig und liebevoll gestaltet. 
Es wird sich zeigen ob ein mmorpg ohne mounts auskommt, denn das fliegen ist in den Städten und manchen gebieten nicht möglich. 
Da ist das umhergerenne doch schon etwas zäh, auch wirken die Hauptstädte erstmal gigantisch groß, solange man sich nicht auskennt und alle teleporter Möglichkeiten entdeckt hat.
Also ich bin wirklich gespannt wie es sich entwickeln wird und ob das Spiel im highlvl bereich auch noch genug motiviert.

Was aber besonders auffällt ist das die community noch sehr nett und hilfsbereit ist, auch ist es mir nicht ein mal passiert das jemand ein Erz, Kraut, questitem etc. wegschnappt nur weil man gerade mit einem mob kämpft. Obwohl die Server zum bersten voll waren und teils so viele Spieler herumliefen wie in den ersten Tagen nach einer Erweiterung in WoW. Okay dies ist warscheinlich auf die betatester zurück zu führen und liegt sicher daran das sich alle noch nicht so auskennen. Aber alles in allem kann man gespannt sein.


----------



## K1lluah (27. Juli 2009)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Also ich war auch schon bei 2 Beta Wochenenden dabei und muss sagen das nach 4 Jahren WoW es eine willkommene Abwechslung ist.
> Das Kampfsystem macht spaß, quests gibt es zu hauf und auch der style ist nicht so asiatisch wie hier manche behaupten. Mein Kleriker sieht sehr westlich aus, allerdings könnte man die emotes und Haltungen die man teils annimmt etwas weniger arrogant oder auch eitel gestalten. Ansonsten ist alles sehr stimmig und liebevoll gestaltet.
> Es wird sich zeigen ob ein mmorpg ohne mounts auskommt, denn das fliegen ist in den Städten und manchen gebieten nicht möglich.
> Da ist das umhergerenne doch schon etwas zäh, auch wirken die Hauptstädte erstmal gigantisch groß, solange man sich nicht auskennt und alle teleporter Möglichkeiten entdeckt hat.
> ...



sign 

genauso kommt es mir auch vor , die com. wirkt imo etwas reifer. 

Aion ist sicher net perfekt aber mit liebe zum detail gemacht -> siehe idel-animationen, Collecting quests, und die worker orders

edite meint: und es läuft Flüssiger als manch anderes ncsoft spiel ...  grade in den Betaanfangstagen sind die server sehr stabil gelaufen .. kann ich bei GW imo nicht behaupten...


----------



## anachron101 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, das Aion vom Konzept her einiges dazu gelernt hat, schliesslich hatten die Entwickler aller anderen MMORPGs viel Zeit von WoW
zu lernen.
Da ich es nicht gespielt habe erlaube ich mir darueber auch kein Kommentar.


Aber die Grafik und allgemeine Darstellung des Spiels erinnert mich viel zu sehr an Mila Superstar oder die Kickers.
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall testen wenn es raus kommt, aber die Grafik alleine ist fuer mich schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.

Ich esse gerne suess sauer, das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass ich auf Epilepsi oder Dauerkopfschmerzen wegen uebertriebener Effekte stehe.


----------



## PTY (27. Juli 2009)

Auch ich werde Aion nach Europa-Release nochmal antesten (sofern es eine Testversion geben wird). Ich hatte das Glück, die koreanische Beta mit Englisch-Patch antesten zu können. Ich war etwas enttäuscht und hatte mir mehr von dem Spiel erhofft. Das Interface war sehr träge (was aber wohl eher auf die Verbindung bis nach China zurückzuführen ist), die Grafik kaum besser als bei WoW und die Musik passte überhaupt nicht zu einem RPG (eher Tekken-Style, hängt aber auch vom Gebiet ab).

*Das Spiel:*
Ich konnte leider nicht allzuviel testen, da die Übersetzungen sehr schlecht waren. Und mein koreanisch ist nicht ganz so gut ^^ Die Charakter-Erstellung ist sehr gut gemacht und man hat viele Möglichkeiten, seinen Charakter zu individualisieren. Die Spielwelt wirkt ebenso riesig wie bei WoW, sieht aber meiner Meinung nach zu steril aus (es fehlt mir halt der Comic-Look). Der integrierte QuestHelper half vor allem über das Übersetzungsproblem hinweg. Leider war so ein Eintauchen in die Aion-Story kaum möglich. Da ich nur wenige Level spielen konnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie sich ein Charakter entwickelt und welche interessanten Fähigkeiten noch kommen werden. Ich weiß aber, das man ab einem bestimmten Level fliegen kann und im Flug sogar kämpfen kann. Das Konzept finde ich höchst interessant.

*Interface:*
Das Interface sieht ganz gut aus und ist logisch aufgebaut. Nicht ganz so gut wie bei WoW, aber schon mal sehr nett gemacht. Leider ist die Reaktion auf Charakter-Aktionen in den Aktionsleisten etwas träge. Ganz schlecht: der Global-CD fängt erst an zu laufen, wenn z.B. ein Zauber das Ziel getroffen hat. Es ist also nicht möglich. während ein Feuerball oder was auch immer auf das Ziel zufliegt, den nächsten Spruch zu wirken. Der Global-CD läuft auch nach längerer Castzeit eines Spruchs an, was zu grundsätzlichen 1.5-sekündigen Zwangspausen nach jeder Aktion führt.

*Die Grafik:*
Während die Charaktere um einiges detaillierter sind als bei WoW, wirkt die Spielwelt trotz besserer Grafik-Engine kaum besser. Was aber direkt aufgefallen ist, daß es bei mir weit aus flüssiger läuft, als bei WoW. Ok, sind ja noch nicht viele Spieler auf den Servern. Der Fokus der Grafik liegt hier auf jeden fall mehr bei den Charakteren als auf der Spielwelt. Das ist halt Geschmackssache. Die Animationen der Charaktere sind mal sehr gut und mal sehr künstlich. Häufig ist die Spielwelt sehr übertrieben gezeichnet: d.h. zu viele grelle Farben. Man hat manchmal das Gefühl, auf einem LSD-Trip zu sein, wenn man diese Farben sieht. Es gibt aber auch sehr schöne Gebiete. Gebäude sind für mich häufig zu grade gezeichnet und wirken, wie mit dem Lineal auf den Bildschirm gebracht. Fazit: der Comic-Look von WoW passt wesentlich besser in ein RPG. Aber auch das ist Geschmackssache.

*Die Musik:*
Hier kommt überhaupt kein episches Gefühl auf. Die Musik passt nur selten zum Szenario. Ein ganz dickes Minus. Wenn ich Aion spielen werde, dann auf jedenfall mit ausgeschalteter Musik.


----------



## Niem16 (27. Juli 2009)

World of Warcraft ist nen Comic like Story line spiel... Aion dagegen mehr in die Fantasy richtung man muss halt spielen was ein mehr gefällt... aber ich persönlich find bei WoW kann momentan kein spiel mitm Game-play mithalten... außerdem ist die geschichte die es erzählt über ( Die Legion, Die Horde, Die Allianz und die ganzen anderen völker echt nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Abell (27. Juli 2009)

Aion ist eines der wenigen MMO´s, das ich eher nicht anspielen werde, vielleicht irgendwann mal nach Release, wenns mir sonst zu langweilig wird.

Ich kann einfach mir dem asiatischen Stil nichts anfangen, leider.


----------



## Thundi (27. Juli 2009)

hjm endlich kommt mal was anständiges raus das es mit wow aufnehmen kann. bis zum star wars mmo dauert es ja noch ...

also warum bei wow bleiben?

- erfolge werden als content verkauft *hust*
- 10/25 selbe ini. somit wirklich nen super content der abwechslungsreich ist. spiel 2 wochen und es ist LANGWEILIG
- lags bei stoßzeiten
- patchdays will man gar nicht drüber sprechen

wofür steckt man denen noch 12,- Euro / mtl. in den Rachen oO ?


Mir reicht das, lang genug hab ich mich geärgert und es wurde gesagt und viel versprochen und nichts gehalten.


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Thundi schrieb:


> - patchdays will man gar nicht drüber sprechen


Also als ich noch WoW gespielt habe (pre BC), war das doch wirklich gut ... hat sich das so drastisch verschlechtert?



Thundi schrieb:


> wofür steckt man denen noch 12,- Euro / mtl. in den Rachen oO ?


Wenn man so liest was du schreibst ... warum spielst es denn dann noch wenn es dir eh nicht passt? :O


----------



## Dellamorte (27. Juli 2009)

Ich werd auch bei WoW bleiben, erstmal die Leute und zweitens der spass. 
Aion ist schön, aber eben zu Asiatisch, Monstergeklopfe nur weil keine Quests in greifbarer nähe sind gab es schon in jedem grinder und hier ist es leider wieder das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ui schön, ich hab flügel bekommen, zehn minuten später kam die langeweile, toll es hält ne minute an.
Wenn man net zwingen zu bestimmten punkten fliegen müsste braucht man es so gut wie. 
Und zum thema PvP, tolle balance, bist kein range dd hast verloren.
Es ist echt schade das alle immer als Hoffnungsträger angeprießen wird und doch wieder langeweile aufkommt.
Dann geh ich lieber wieder ins Ts und mach blödsinn mit meinen gildenmates.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> *Interface:*
> Das Interface sieht ganz gut aus und ist logisch aufgebaut. Nicht ganz so gut wie bei WoW, aber schon mal sehr nett gemacht. Leider ist die Reaktion auf Charakter-Aktionen in den Aktionsleisten etwas träge. Ganz schlecht: der Global-CD fängt erst an zu laufen, wenn z.B. ein Zauber das Ziel getroffen hat. Es ist also nicht möglich. während ein Feuerball oder was auch immer auf das Ziel zufliegt, den nächsten Spruch zu wirken. Der Global-CD läuft auch nach längerer Castzeit eines Spruchs an, was zu grundsätzlichen 1.5-sekündigen Zwangspausen nach jeder Aktion führt.



Das liegt daran das du auf den koreanischen Servern warst, in der EU Beta war das nicht der Fall, liegt einfach an der großen Entfernung zum Server bei dir. Das können alle Chinaspieler bestätigen.


----------



## J_0_T (27. Juli 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Ja und die Leute die kommen und Aion als den neuen MMO Jesus anpreisen sind so viel besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vlt hats man auch nur verschoben weil es das wo es ursprünglich war net net hingehörte... auch wenn es ne diskussion anregen sollte...


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Und zum thema PvP, tolle balance, bist kein range dd hast verloren.


Naja, das ist doch in ungefähr 90% der Spiele so, ausser die Balance stimmt nicht zu gunsten des Melee. Deswegen ist PvP ja aucheigentlich schon immer ein Gruppenkonzept in MMOGs gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (27. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich werd auch bei WoW bleiben, erstmal die Leute und zweitens der spass.
> Aion ist schön, aber eben zu Asiatisch, Monstergeklopfe nur weil keine Quests in greifbarer nähe sind gab es schon in jedem grinder und hier ist es leider wieder das selbe
> 
> 
> ...


wieso sind manche leute immer noch zu dumm u zu begreifen das aion KEIN grinder ist. das spiel bietet 10x abwechslugsreichere Quests als classic oder bc WoW. Aber bleib wirklich BITTE bei WoW, sowas wie dich will ich nicht in der aion com. in deinem post stimmt keine zeile.


----------



## Crighton (27. Juli 2009)

/sign doomsta

alles mit niveau kann gerne zu aion wechseln. wer nichts in der birne hat bleibe doch der aion-community zuliebe bitte bei wow.

es ist seit langem bekannt, dass es in aion genug quests geben wird und erst kürzlich massenhaft neue quests hinzugefügt wurden. 

was das balancing beim pvp betrifft.... einfach mal abwarten. range müssen nicht unbedingt im vorteil sein. habe in der beta nen assassinen gespielt und der kann ab lvl 13 anstürmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bleib bei EQ2, also weder WoW noch Aion auch in Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was Aion bieten wird hab ich mit EQ2 schon lange. Auf östliche Charaktermodelle kann ich verzichten und wollte ichse könnte ich bei EQ2 sogar auf solche umstellen. Fliegen muss ich ned können. PvE bietet EQ2 eh besseres als Aion und PvP mag ich ned. Also warum sollt ich wechseln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Und zum thema PvP, tolle balance, bist kein range dd hast verloren.



Seltsam das Templer und Assasins dann mit meist Gewinner im koreanischen 1v1 Tunier waren oder? (Templer hatte den Gesamtsieg)

Zumal das Spiel auch nicht auf 1v1 ausgelegt ist...sondern auf Gruppen (Raids und RvR).


----------



## zentumio (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich freue mich sehr auf Aion und hoffe das nicht zu viele WoW Heinis zu Aion wechslen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. Juli 2009)

Es kommt auch sehr darauf an wie viel Solo und Gruppenanteil das Spiel hat.

WoW hat sicher auch daher seinen erfolg, das ein Spieler sich dort selbst profilieren konnte. Das Wort "Solo Imba Roxxor" fand seine Geburt z.b. glaube ich in WoW. Wenn man also alles alleine machen und jeden anderen umnieten kann hat das Spiel sicher mehr Zulauf, als wenn es auf Gruppen getrimmt ist.

Auch wenn die Raidinhalte in WoW Gruppenbasiert sind, sind doch sehr viele Spieler dort schlicht Egomanen, die gerne Angeben. Ich erinner mich noch gerne an meine Erlebnisse in WoW, wo mir deutlich gezeigt wurde, das ich mich in der falschen Community befand. Ich war mit Randoms in einer Gruppe unterwegs und bekam einen recht guten Drop und plötzlich wurde ich von einem Spieler übelst beleidigt, was mir denn einfiele auf "seinen" Drop zu würfen.... und sowas passierte nicht nur einmal. Allgemein zeigte dies doch ein recht gutes Bild der Community.

Schaut man dagegen mal nach WAR, so merkt man das die Community sehr viel freundlicher ist, vor allem Ingame. Man findet dort kaum eingebildete oder hochmütige Spieler, die sich über den Rest der Spieler stellen, denn WAR ist komplett auf Gruppe aufgebaut.

Je mehr Solo-Anteile ein spiel hat, desto unfreundlicher sind die Spieler, da sie auf andere nicht angewiesen sind aber durch diesen Solo-Inhalt werden auch mehr Spieler angezogen, da Gruppenspiel auch immer ein gewisser Aufwand ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Zumal das Spiel auch nicht auf 1v1 ausgelegt ist...sondern auf Gruppen (Raids und RvR).


Mit der Ausrede kommt jeder.
Auch wenn du recht hast, es ist nämlich nahezu unmöglich ein Spiel so vielfältig zu balancen um das zu gewährleisten - umso komplexer das Spiel, desto schwieriger gestaltet sich auch die Balance.

Andererseits stoß ich persönlich ziemlich übel auf wenn ich im 1on1 gegen eine Klasse wirklich garkeine Chance habe, wobei ich das eigentlich lange nichtmehr erlebt habe (bei WAR halt, aber auch nur wenn dein Gegner sehr gut war, sonst konntest auch deine "Konterklasse" im 1on1 umhauen und bei WoW gabs ab BC sowas eigentlich auch nichtmehr).


----------



## Stancer (27. Juli 2009)

Da hätteste ma Daoc spielen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z.b.

Bogenschütze gegen Schildtank 
Heiler gegen Meuchler 
Tank gegen Caster

Da haste Klassen getroffen, gegen die hätteste noch so oft antreten können, du hast keine Chance gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss, ich hab lange Zeit DAoC gespielt und genau das ging mir ziemlich auf die Eier. - Darum sagte ich ja auch das es in letzter Zeit so war.
Bei Ragnarok war dem auch so, es gab einfach Konstellationen die du nicht gewinnen konntest, trotzdem hatte jede Klasse ihren nutzen im PvP und auch ihre eigenen Highlights [wobei sich die Balance mit dem Rebirth-Patch wohl noch gebessert hat] - trotz dessen das beste MMORPG von den Systemen und der Idee her, für mich.

/e
Wobei ich gegen Ende Wizard und Priest gespielt habe mit denen man gegen eigentlich alles gewinnen konnte, eigentlich.


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bogenschütze gegen Schildtank
> 
> Da haste Klassen getroffen, gegen die hätteste noch so oft antreten können, du hast keine Chance gehabt
> 
> ...


mit meinem Ranger gegen Arms, 20min Duell ... da hatte ich gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (27. Juli 2009)

Bevor Leute auf jemand einschimpfen sollten sie lieber selber mal in die Beta gehen und nicht daunernd nur durch Videos und irgendwelche Berichte urteilen.
Außderem bin ich kein WoW-Fanboy, ich probier so ziemlich alle MMO´s aus. Von Archlord bis Rising Force Online zu WoW hab ich alle hier und bilde mir meine Meinung durch Praxis und nicht durch lesen was jeder Dritte schreibt. Spielt es und findet selber raus, aber lasst die Beschimpfungen wegen einem Spiel das es zumindest in Europa noch nicht gibt und ihr es selber noch nicht gezockt habt.
Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, sehr schöne Chars und mehr isses nicht, Punkt!
Sich wegen nem spiel zu beschimpfen oder streiten bringts echt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (28. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Bevor Leute auf jemand einschimpfen sollten sie lieber selber mal in die Beta gehen und nicht daunernd nur durch Videos und irgendwelche Berichte urteilen.
> Außderem bin ich kein WoW-Fanboy, ich probier so ziemlich alle MMO´s aus. Von Archlord bis Rising Force Online zu WoW hab ich alle hier und bilde mir meine Meinung durch Praxis und nicht durch lesen was jeder Dritte schreibt. Spielt es und findet selber raus, aber lasst die Beschimpfungen wegen einem Spiel das es zumindest in Europa noch nicht gibt und ihr es selber noch nicht gezockt habt.
> Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung, sehr schöne Chars und mehr isses nicht, Punkt!
> Sich wegen nem spiel zu beschimpfen oder streiten bringts echt net
> ...


Naja, wenn einem die Berichte und die Videos schon nicht zusagen, warum dann sich um eine Beta bemühen? Da spiel ich doch lieber was mir Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (28. Juli 2009)

Manch einer liest vlt auch nur die Features und entscheidet dann für _sich_ dass das Spiel totaler Käse ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW ist sowieso das Tollste, an das Spiel wird sowieso nie etwas rankommen, weil kein anderes Spiel so viele Subscriber bekommen wird!


----------



## Bakual (28. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Manch einer liest vlt auch nur die Features und entscheidet dann für _sich_ dass das Spiel totaler Käse ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


EQ2 > WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (28. Juli 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> EQ2 > WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss, war auf den tollen Thread im Aion-Bereich bezogen, wo die Leute irgendwie meinen dass ein Spiel mit vielen Subs unglaublich toll ist!

EQ2 spiel ich seit release immer mal wieder ein wenig, jedoch kann es mich nie länger als 3 Monate halten, weil ich einfach keine Lust habe zu raiden - ab und zu mal ein random - ok ... aber das ist auch nicht so das wahre. Und irgendwie brauch ich auch PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu kommt noch dass ich 'n Ranger habe. Wollt zwar immer mal einen Trouba hochziehen, aber irgendwann bei 50 hatte mich die Lust verlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (28. Juli 2009)

Aion kommt mir nicht ins Haus weil ich mit diesem fernöstlichen Stil einfach so überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Da bleib ich lieber bei AoC wo Männer noch aussehen wie Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand Aion nicht mag, weil ihm der Style nicht gefällt ist das ja völlig in Ordnung und nachvollziehbar.

Was ich aber nur peinlich finde, sind die Leute, die sich alle möglichen Gründe an den Haaren herbei ziehen um das Spiel schlecht zu reden, weil sie es als Bedrohnung für ihr eigenes sehen. Niemand wird gezwungen Aion zu spielen.

Obwohl WoW 11 Millionen Spieler hat, verspüre ich nicht den geringsten Drang es auch nur zu testen. Das Spiel spricht mich einfach nicht an.


----------



## pnn (28. Juli 2009)

Ja, einer meine Hauptbeweggründe warum ic hes nicht spielen werde (obwohl es sehr viele Freunde wohl spielen werden), ist unteranderem diese bunte Asiagrafik mit ganz großen Zahlen und die Eintönigkeit die ich beim Spielen der Chinabeta empfand.


----------



## Gromthar (28. Juli 2009)

Geht mir ganz genauso. Mit diesem Asiastil konnte ich noch nie auch nur das Geringste anfangen. Zu bunt, zu kitschig, zu überdreht, zu schräg. Fantasyszenarien sind für mich nur in einem, ganz pauschal formuliert, europäischen Stil akzeptabel. Da kann das Spiel auch noch so gut sein, ich werde es nicht anfassen, auch wenn es ansich durchaus meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt hat.

AoC finde ich dahingehend schon recht interessant und auch Mortal Online gefällt mir alleine vom Setting schon sehr gut.


----------



## pnn (29. Juli 2009)

AoC ist wirklich ganz nett geworden, jedoch ist mir das PvP da ein bisschen zu ominös. Als ich es das letzte mal getestet habe, war noch vor dem letzte Patch, war PvP weniger anspruch sondern ein fach nur eine Rubbelorgie in der ein Kampf 10-15 Sek gedauert hat.
Zu MO will ich mich eigentlich noch nicht groß weiter äußern, da es dafür einfach noch zu zeitig ist und bei dem Spiel eigentlich noch zu viel im Dunkeln liegt.


----------



## OldboyX (29. Juli 2009)

> WoW hat sicher auch daher seinen erfolg, das ein Spieler sich dort selbst profilieren konnte. Das Wort "Solo Imba Roxxor" fand seine Geburt z.b. glaube ich in WoW. Wenn man also alles alleine machen und jeden anderen umnieten kann hat das Spiel sicher mehr Zulauf, als wenn es auf Gruppen getrimmt ist.
> 
> Auch wenn die Raidinhalte in WoW Gruppenbasiert sind, sind doch sehr viele Spieler dort schlicht Egomanen, die gerne Angeben. Ich erinner mich noch gerne an meine Erlebnisse in WoW, wo mir deutlich gezeigt wurde, das ich mich in der falschen Community befand. Ich war mit Randoms in einer Gruppe unterwegs und bekam einen recht guten Drop und plötzlich wurde ich von einem Spieler übelst beleidigt, was mir denn einfiele auf "seinen" Drop zu würfen.... und sowas passierte nicht nur einmal. Allgemein zeigte dies doch ein recht gutes Bild der Community.



Ich denke da hast du nur teilweise Recht. Es mag vielleicht im Laufe der Zeit zunehmend so geworden sein, aber die Leute hier vergessen immer die wichtigen Dinge:

a) WoW hat seinen Erfolg als PVE Spiel erlangt. PVP wurde erst mit BC etwas populärer und nun versucht man weiterhin eine E-Sports Schiene einzuführen. Insgesamt aber, ist es nach wie vor 80%+ PVE Spiel.
b) Imbaroxxor solokiddies kommen vor allem aus der PVP-Sparte, einem wie gesagt eher kleinen Teil von WoW. Im PVE ging es immer schon um Gruppenspiel, ohne gute Gruppe, gute Gilde etc. hatte man keine Chance auf Items und lange Zeit auch keine Chance auf den End-content (das war bis Wotlk sehr stark so).
c) Die Leute vergessen gerne, dass bei "mehr Spielern" natürlich auch in reinen Zahlen "mehr Deppen" dabei sind. Gerade WAR oder AoC sind keinen Deut besser in dieser Hinsicht. Höchstens HDRO hat eine deutlich reifere Community (auch nicht auf jedem Server), die aber mMn seit der Einführung einer "leichten" Itemspirale auch schon gelitten hat.

Im Übrigen ist es in WoW so wie in jedem MMO. Wie man sich bettet so liegt man. Umgib dich mit vernünftigen Spielern, such dir eine vernünftige Gilde und diese Probleme sind alle Geschichte.


----------



## ravenFlasH (29. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich freue mich auch schon sehr auf Aion!
WoW wurde bereits vor über einem Jahr aus Rl-Gründen gequittet.


----------



## Stancer (30. Juli 2009)

Naja, in WAR gibt es auch spielerische Deppen, das stimmt. Aber wirklich das Maul aufreissen und rumposen tut keiner. Das Spiel ermöglicht sowas garnicht, da man sich bei WAR nur durch 2 Dinge Ansehen bei anderen Spielern aufbauen kann.

1. Durch das Leiten von Schlachtzügen bzw RvR Events
oder
2. durch einen sehr hohen RR (70-80)

Beides verlangt spielerisches können und auch soziales Engagement, denn als "Solo-Roxxor" schafft man es kaum zu solch einem RR, da man immer auf andere angewiesen ist.
Gemecker gibts natürlich in WAR auch, wenn mal wieder nen Burgraid misslungen ist etc. aber trotzdem halten die Spieler zusammen und wenn jemand das Heft in die Hand nimmt steht die Fraktion wie eine Eins !!!

Sowas kannte man auch schon von Daoc und es liegt wohl daran, das man einen gemeinsamen Feind hat, an dem man seine Wut auslassen kann !

In WoW hab ich sowas nie erlebt. Gilden waren eigentlich nur Raid-SG und keine Gemeinschaften (sicher nicht alle aber es gab so einige) und fast bei jedem Instanz Run kam es vor, das ein Spieler vorzeitig die Gruppe verließ, sobald sein Item bei einem Vorboss gedropt war. Das passierte sogar in den großen Raids. Schon merkwürdig, das manche Spieler immer genau dann einen Verbindungsabbruch bekamen, nachdem sie ihr Set-Teil bekommen hatten...
In WoW herrscht einfach eine andere Mentalität !


----------



## pnn (30. Juli 2009)

In WoW musste man ja auch zwangsweise mit Idioten raiden, weil man sonst die 40 Mann nicht vollbekommen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn man dann aufgrund von ein paar Deppen zum x-ten mal an einem Boss gestorben ist, den man eigentlich schon zig mal ohne Probleme gelegt hat, dann hat man einfach auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr. 

Und das rumposen und Maul aufreissen in WAR passiert mMn, wie schon damals in DAoC, in den ganzen Foren und auf Gruppenbasis - manchmal auc hgegen E8inzelpersonen. In DAoC war ja das 4flamers damals ganz gut dabei und hab aus Langeweile letztens mal in die OW WAR-Foren geschaut ... da ist das teilweise auch schon so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "LOOL ... eure Gruppe ist sowas von schlecht rofl!"



> 2. durch einen sehr hohen RR (70-80)


Naja, da ist jetzt noch so, in einem Jahr wir das gewiss auch nicht mehr so sein. Irgendwann hat sich auch der schlechteste Lump auf 'nen hohen RR hochgezergt.


----------



## Kevvulk (3. August 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> In WoW musste man ja auch zwangsweise mit Idioten raiden, weil man sonst die 40 Mann nicht vollbekommen hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja in ein paar Jahren vllt.

In WoW dauert es 1 Monat maximal dann bist du lv 80 und hast full epic an.  WoW ist nur noch ein bezahltes Diablo in 3D. Kein mmoRPG <--- e-sport game nur noch. Hoffe mal das die nächsten MMOs sich nicht an den schlechten Beispiel von WoW orientieren, denn dieses Spiel zeigt zwar wie man Gewinn macht. aber nicht wie man ein gutes Spiel macht.


----------



## Pente (3. August 2009)

Ich denke der Thread ist im AION Bereich weit besser aufgehoben. Wenn ihr alle weiter schön freundlich und sachlich bleibt dann bestehen gute Chancen, dass der Thread auch offen bleiben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (3. August 2009)

Also für mich macht ein gutes MMORPG nicht die aber Millionen Spieler aus, die es spielen, sondern es muss mir gefallen. 

Ich habe nach 4 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört und werde auch jedenfall auch nach der beta Aion spielen. Es ist einfach neu und frisch. Alles was bei WoW "Neues" kommt hat man schon gesehen.


Nur eine Meinung!


----------



## Stancer (3. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Also für mich macht ein gutes MMORPG nicht die aber Millionen Spieler aus, die es spielen, sondern es muss mir gefallen.
> 
> Ich habe nach 4 Jahren mit WoW aufgehört und werde auch jedenfall auch nach der beta Aion spielen. Es ist einfach neu und frisch. Alles was bei WoW "Neues" kommt hat man schon gesehen.
> 
> ...



Oh was würde ich dafür geben, wenn alle Spieler so denken würden...

Aber man hört ja leider viel zu oft : "lol hat grad mal 500.000 Spieler....WoW hat 11 Millionen, sagt jawohl alles welches Spiel besser ist"

Das Spielerzahlen nichts mit Qualität oder persönlichem Spielspass zu tun haben werden die Kiddys leider nie kapieren. Hinzu kommt noch, das viele WoW Spieler sich für DIE SPIELER schlechthin halten, sitzen auf nem hohen Ross und bilden sich ein sie hätten mehr zu sagen als andere, weil ihr Spiel ja die meisten Spieler hat.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh was würde ich dafür geben, wenn alle Spieler so denken würden...
> 
> Aber man hört ja leider viel zu oft : "lol hat grad mal 500.000 Spieler....WoW hat 11 Millionen, sagt jawohl alles welches Spiel besser ist"
> 
> Das Spielerzahlen nichts mit Qualität oder persönlichem Spielspass zu tun haben werden die Kiddys leider nie kapieren. Hinzu kommt noch, das viele WoW Spieler sich für DIE SPIELER schlechthin halten, sitzen auf nem hohen Ross und bilden sich ein sie hätten mehr zu sagen als andere, weil ihr Spiel ja die meisten Spieler hat.



Tja, das ist leider alles Teil der Suchtkranken Spielergemeinde.
Wer so denkt wie von dir beschrieben, *kann *nur suchtkrank sein, weil er bzw. sie eben nichts anderes hat. 
Dementsprechend ist ein Spiel *alles *und entsprechend hoch ist das Ross auf dem sie sitzen.

IMO braucht Deutschland endlich Computerspielsucht-Anlaufstellen. Das Problem wird unterschätzt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. ^^


----------



## Arben (3. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh was würde ich dafür geben, wenn alle Spieler so denken würden...
> 
> Aber man hört ja leider viel zu oft : "lol hat grad mal 500.000 Spieler....WoW hat 11 Millionen, sagt jawohl alles welches Spiel besser ist"
> 
> Das Spielerzahlen nichts mit Qualität oder persönlichem Spielspass zu tun haben werden die Kiddys leider nie kapieren. Hinzu kommt noch, das viele WoW Spieler sich für DIE SPIELER schlechthin halten, sitzen auf nem hohen Ross und bilden sich ein sie hätten mehr zu sagen als andere, weil ihr Spiel ja die meisten Spieler hat.




Im Grunde kann man die vielen Spieler eigentlich als Indikator für ein Spiel nehmen, das zwar nicht direkt schlecht ist, aber scheinbar auch wenig eigenen "Charakter" aufweisst, wenn es so vielen gefällt. Da bin ich lieber in einem Spiel unterwegs, wo nur einige hundertausend spielen, diese sich aber vollkommen mit dem Spielsystem identifizieren können. 

Das bei einer geringeren Spielerzahl auch weniger schwarze Schafe dabei sind sollte selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. August 2009)

ich verstehe diese aufregung nicht..naja das liegt wohl daran, dass ich mich immer nur mit meiner gilde isoliert habe und kaum was von der außern"mmo"welt mitbekommen habe xD

wer die ganze community ernst nimmt und meinung der spieler auf "buffed.de" dem ist einfach nicht zu helfen


----------



## Pady2468 (3. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh was würde ich dafür geben, wenn alle Spieler so denken würden...
> 
> Aber man hört ja leider viel zu oft : "lol hat grad mal 500.000 Spieler....WoW hat 11 Millionen, sagt jawohl alles welches Spiel besser ist"
> 
> Das Spielerzahlen nichts mit Qualität oder persönlichem Spielspass zu tun haben werden die Kiddys leider nie kapieren. Hinzu kommt noch, das viele WoW Spieler sich für DIE SPIELER schlechthin halten, sitzen auf nem hohen Ross und bilden sich ein sie hätten mehr zu sagen als andere, weil ihr Spiel ja die meisten Spieler hat.




Ja bin ganz deiner Meinung! 

Das is aber nen normales Verhalten und nent sich gruppenegoismus.

Also derzeit spiel ich noch WoW und werde zu Aion wechseln und das sicher auch was zocken. Ein wichtiges Kriterium macht für mich auch das Endgame aus und ob das in Aion gegeben is? Nun ich hoffe es! Aber was ich in der Beta gesehen hab hat mich echt überzeugt (genau wie meine ersten Erfahrungen in wow). Abwarten und Tee trinken 
Bildet euch eure eigene Meinung!! und last euch nich zu sehr von anderen Meinungen manipulieren. Selbst die Betas sagen nich alles übers Spiel aus und Videos auch nich.
Wie gesagt die meisten werden ihr Spiel bis aufs letzte verteidigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was hier ja genug Leute Zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und was die Mangagrafik angeht! Anfangs is das sicher richtig mit Kampfhamstern und so aber soo extrem find ich das noch nich ma. Meiner Meinung alles recht stimmig. Aber das ja Ansichtssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (3. August 2009)

Bei mir ganz klar keins von beiden Zukünftig Überlege ja schon WoW endgültig den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## pbast6 (3. August 2009)

Ich hab seit 05 WoW gespielt, zwischen durch auch alle mögliche anderen MMO's und das eizige was mich mal wegziehen konnte war WAR. Die tatsache ist, das WAR ein besseres PVP System hat. Nicht Balanced, aber besser. Und genau das hat mich gefesselt. Habs gerne gespielt aber ihrgentwan hatte ich die lust verloren und bin zu WoW zurück. Das selbe Wiederholte sich mir Rom, für ein Gratis Spiel wirklich sehr gelungen!, und nocheinmal vor Patch 3.1 mit WAR die 2.^^
Denn leider hat sich WoW weg von meinem Spielstyle entwickelt weg von schweren Raids hin zu Casuel WoW. Nun, und sl wurde mir bewusst das ich etwas neues brauche ! WoW war der Anfang aber WoW wird nicht das Ende sein. So wurde ich auch auf Aion aufmerksam und in der Beta hat mich der Ranger mit seinem niedrigen Schadensoutput und hohen CD begeistert und so hatte ich wieder eine Herausforderung und ein MMO. Denn seit WAR hatte ich Blut geleckt am PvP und wollte mich wieder mit anderen Messen ohne das ich nach 5 Sekunden tot bin und kein Paladin sein muss um zu überleben^^.
Und deshalb kann ich mir gut vorstellen das Aion einen guten Spagat zwischen Massen PvP und anspruchsvollem PvE. Und wenn net dann nicht solang ich beim Leveln Spass hab ist mir der Rest eigentlich egal^^. Aion wird nie so Erfolgreich wie WoW, komisch das das kein Entwickler angepeilt hat aber immer von den Spielern gefordert wird, das muss es auch net sein schliesslich ist WoW DAS MMO das das Genre in neue Sphären gehieft hat und das MMo Genre massentauglich gemacht hat. Und deshalb sollte man es net schlecht Reden es war früher gut und ,man sollte besser das in Erinnerung halten !

Hmm hab mich wohl etwas verplappert und ist doch so lang geworden


----------



## Sin (3. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich denke der Thread ist im AION Bereich weit besser aufgehoben. Wenn ihr alle weiter schön freundlich und sachlich bleibt dann bestehen gute Chancen, dass der Thread auch offen bleiben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Asche über dein Haupt, jetzt kommen alle möglichen komischen Gestalten ins Forum :-(


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich denke der Thread ist im AION Bereich weit besser aufgehoben. Wenn ihr alle weiter schön freundlich und sachlich bleibt dann bestehen gute Chancen, dass der Thread auch offen bleiben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also erst war eim Wow Bereich. Dann im MMO Allgemein Bereich. Jetzt im Aion Bereich.
Mal schaun was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## pbast6 (3. August 2009)

Jo, da hat Sin wohl Recht.
Jetzt kommen die komischen Menschen die nicht aktzeptieren klnnen das es auch andere gute Spiele gibt neben ihrem favoriten(nicht nur WoW Spieler machen sowas!) und flamen dan in unsere Topics rein^^


----------



## Harika (3. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Jo, da hat Sin wohl Recht.
> Jetzt kommen die komischen Menschen die nicht aktzeptieren klnnen das es auch andere gute Spiele gibt neben ihrem favoriten(nicht nur WoW Spieler machen sowas!) und flamen dan in unsere Topics rein^^



Dies wird provoziert durch möglichst viele Threads ala "Was ist besser GumboMMO oder MeingeilesfutureMMO?" ohne die SuFu zu nutzen ohne darüber nachzudenken was man aussagen will oder in welches Unterforum man dies postet. 

Persönlich hoffe ich auf ein tolles PvP Gefühl im Abyss. Zumindest die elementarsten Sachen hat Aion sich ja sehr gut zusammengeklaut.


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Wie schon so oft von Leuten erwähnt in deren Gehirn sich täglich im Durchschnitt mehr Gedankengänge abspielen als bei so manch anderem Poster:

Man spielt ein gutes Spiel wenn es einem selbst spaß macht.

Oder diskutiert ihr auch mit Garry Kasparow wie lame Schach doch ist ?

Mehr Spieler heist nicht zwangsläufig das das Spiel besser ist sondern nur das es mehr Leute anspricht. Zielgruppe und so...


----------



## Pente (3. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also erst war eim Wow Bereich. Dann im MMO Allgemein Bereich. Jetzt im Aion Bereich.
> Mal schaun was als nächstes kommt.


Der letzte Weg führt immer in den Mülleimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (3. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh was würde ich dafür geben, wenn alle Spieler so denken würden...
> 
> Aber man hört ja leider viel zu oft : "lol hat grad mal 500.000 Spieler....WoW hat 11 Millionen, sagt jawohl alles welches Spiel besser ist"
> 
> Das Spielerzahlen nichts mit Qualität oder persönlichem Spielspass zu tun haben werden die Kiddys leider nie kapieren. Hinzu kommt noch, das viele WoW Spieler sich für DIE SPIELER schlechthin halten, sitzen auf nem hohen Ross und bilden sich ein sie hätten mehr zu sagen als andere, weil ihr Spiel ja die meisten Spieler hat.



Ich wäre nichtmal böse, wenn die ganzen "Kiddies" es nie kappieren würden. Dann hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe vor dennen. 

Ich habe zwar erst an 2 Betas teilgenommen, aber ich kann mich jetzt schon besser in die Welt von Aion "reinfühlen" als bei 4 Jahren WoW...WoW kommt mir mehr und mehr Oberflächlich vor, wo es nurnoch darum geht wer die meisten DPS hat und die Dickens Epiqs...habe es oft genug beim Raiden, auch innerhalb der Gilde mitbekommen.


Und wieder nur eine Meinung!


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. August 2009)

_meisten DPS hat und die Dickens Epiqs_
So isses auch in AION.

Wie sollte es auch anders sein!?
Also ich zocke AION schon 4 Monate.
Nur das AION eine schöne storyline hat mit filmchen etc was die anderen games nicht haben.
Abgesehen von GuildWars.

Habe mit einem freund vor ein paar stunden gezockt.
Alles war gleich beide gladi aber sein schwert hat 60 weniger DMG gemacht.
Weswegen er immer zu 100% gegen mich verlohren hat.
Die dicksten waffen und rüsstungen sind alles in jedem mmo.
+ ein bischen skill.
Man muss ja wissen was man macht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben  alle klassen gezockt es ist wichtig zu wissen was der "gegner" alles kann und was nicht.
Die Timings und und.
Damit wir im PVP auch was erreichen können.
Klar wurde auch das Abyss unsicher gemacht,ist aber noch langweillig in der beta.
Auch dort wurde viel ehre gemacht um bessere teile kaufen zu können.
Was ja im PVP sehr sehr wichtig ist.
Denn was nützt der besste skill mit schwachen waffen und rüssi?

ps.lol schauen gerade auf den vote,wow wollen die meisten zocken....
Na toll und das im AION forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
HF


----------



## pbast6 (4. August 2009)

Das war am Anfang noch im WoW Forum und dann im Allgemeinem deshalb auch der hohe WoW Wert aber wem es noch gefällt der soll auch in WoW Spass habem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (4. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Habe mit einem freund vor ein paar stunden gezockt.
> Alles war gleich beide gladi aber sein schwert hat 60 weniger DMG gemacht.
> Weswegen er immer zu 100% gegen mich verlohren hat.
> Die dicksten waffen und rüsstungen sind alles in jedem mmo.
> ...




Was soll man zu dieser Unqualifizierten und voller Unwissenheit strotzenden Aussage nur sagen?

Hmmm...öhhh...pfff....mhhh...sry aber dazu fällt mir nichts ein!


----------



## pbast6 (4. August 2009)

Sry ist aber eine Tatsache das Aion sehr sehr Equipt lastig ist kannst ja mal bei Youtube schauen wie so ein Templer mit High end Gear sich nur so durchschnetzelt und kaum/wenig schaden frist.
Auch wen es manche nicht Wahr haben wollen Aion Orientiert sich stark an WoW(aber schon eher Classic) und dort war WoW auc hschon sehr Itemlastig auch wen noch net so darauf Focusiert.


----------



## Jelly (4. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Sry ist aber eine Tatsache das Aion sehr sehr Equipt lastig ist kannst ja mal bei Youtube schauen wie so ein Templer mit High end Gear sich nur so durchschnetzelt und kaum/wenig schaden frist.
> Auch wen es manche nicht Wahr haben wollen Aion Orientiert sich stark an WoW(aber schon eher Classic) und dort war WoW auc hschon sehr Itemlastig auch wen noch net so darauf Focusiert.



Und ob wow in Classic item Lastig und auchd arauf Focusiert war . Es hatte lediglich nicht jeder das entsprechende Equip damit sich das auch heraus hätte kristallisieren können es gab sogar klassen die erst mit highend equip ihre Skillungen so richtig ausleben konnte zb dem Retri .

Es war lediglich so das nicht jeder mit Epics rumlief wie es jetzt der fall ist


----------



## Stancer (4. August 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> das sollten aoc , warhammer und co auch werden und
> was ist draus geworden ?? alles flops ........^^
> 
> es werden bestimmt viele wow zocker antesten
> #aber ich weiss jetzt schon der grösste teil kommt zurück



Mit dem Unterschied, das Aion schon ein WoW Konkurrent ist ! Aion ist in Asien ja bekanntlich schon released und hat dort 3,5 Millionen Abos, WoW hat zwar 2Millionen mehr aber die Zahl stagniert seit einiger Zeit, während Aion Woche für Woche dort neue Kunden gewinnt.

Das viele zu WoW zurückkehren werden stimme ich dir zu. Das liegt aber nicht daran, das andere Spiele schlecht sind, sondern einfach an einer Fehleinstellung der Spieler. Mindestens 30-40% aller WoW Spieler würde ich sowieso in die Kategorie "Für MMORPG´s nicht geeignet" einordnen. D.h. sobald ein Spiel etwas Spieltiefe oder Komplexität aufweist wird dies direkt als lästig empfunden.

Und viele gehen völlig falsch an ein neues MMORPG ran. Viele erwarten ein WoW2 und lehnen alles ab, was nicht wie in WoW ist, auch wenn es offensichtlich besser ist. Neue Dinge werden garnicht akzeptiert und als Überflüssig oder störend abgestempelt. Einfach weil die Leute so sehr an WoW gewohnt sind.
Ein MMORPG Wechsel ist selbst dann nicht leicht, wenn einem sein altes Spiel gar nicht mehr gefällt. Die Leute sagen ja das sie von WoW weg wollen aber etwas anderes als WoW wollen sie auch nicht. 
Diese Fehleinstellung findet sich bei über 50% der Spieler und dieses "Geist frei machen" um ein neues MMORPG voll zu genießen muss man auch erst lernen.

Eigentlich gibt es nur 1 Weg um es effektiv zu lernen : Wenn das alte MMORPG dicht gemacht wird. Wer sowas mal mitgemacht hat wird in keinem neuem MMORPG noch große Schwierigkeiten damit haben, alles von seinem alten MMO auf das neue zu übertragen. Man macht es einfach nicht mehr.


Zu den Items kann man sagen, das es stark auch auf die Klasse ankommt. Aion ist mit sicherheit nicht so Itemlastig wie WoW, wo Items ja zu 80% über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Nen gut gespielten Ranger z.b. wird man auch mit besserer Ausrüstung nur schwer besiegen können.
Wenn 2 gleiche Klassen gegeneinander antreten kommt es natürlich deutlich mehr auf Ausrüstung an aber ich hab schon einige Duelle gemacht und meine Ausrüstung war immer nur so Durchschnitt, nix besonderes. Am Anfang oft verloren aber als man dann wusste wie man die Skills richtig einsetzen muss hab ich öfter und öfter gewonnen. Auch gegen Spieler, die 2-3 Level über mir waren und deutlich bessere Ausrüstung hatten.

Klar spielt Ausrüstung in aion eine Rolle aber Ausrüstung ist nicht >all wie in WoW. Ich schätze mal in Aion macht die Ausrüstung 40-50% der Gesamtstärke aus. Rest ist Spielskill, Timing, Glück etc.


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Zu den Items kann man sagen, das es stark auch auf die Klasse ankommt. Aion ist mit sicherheit nicht so Itemlastig wie WoW, wo Items ja zu 80% über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Nen gut gespielten Ranger z.b. wird man auch mit besserer Ausrüstung nur schwer besiegen können.
> Wenn 2 gleiche Klassen gegeneinander antreten kommt es natürlich deutlich mehr auf Ausrüstung an aber ich hab schon einige Duelle gemacht und meine Ausrüstung war immer nur so Durchschnitt, nix besonderes. Am Anfang oft verloren aber als man dann wusste wie man die Skills richtig einsetzen muss hab ich öfter und öfter gewonnen. Auch gegen Spieler, die 2-3 Level über mir waren und deutlich bessere Ausrüstung hatten.



Du hast einen Max-Level Char? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (4. August 2009)

Naja Weltbestes von den Zahlen her. Sonst aber ein ziemlich Schlechtes MMO WoW sei.
Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Aion in den Himmel loben die in AoC gegangen sind weil die Gebite Instanziert waren. Denn das wird in Aion genau so sein


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (4. August 2009)

Die gebiete sind Instanziert?


----------



## Maschd (4. August 2009)

Auf alle Fälle antesten! Könnte ´ne sehr gute Alternative zu WoW werden. Bzw. durch Aion könnte ich - als WoW-Aussteiger- wieder zum MMORPG-Suchtel werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (4. August 2009)

Wieder mal Halbwissen. Die ersten beiden Gebiete sind instanziert, danach ist es eine offene Welt.

Gerade im Startgebiet ein ungeheimer Vorteil !


----------



## jay390 (4. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Die gebiete sind Instanziert?



Ne nur die jeweiligen Startgebiete, soweit ich mich nicht irre. Die anderen Gebiete sind nicht instanziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe für aion abgestimmt. Aber nur weil ich WoW vor nem Monat gequittet hab.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. August 2009)

Ich steh auf so Leute die kein Plan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man möge sich bitte an das geheule erinnern wenn 20 Leute die gleihen questmobs abgefarmt haben....solche probleme stellen sich bei Aion in den startgebieten nicht weil sie instanziert sind...super sache wie ich finde...ab level 20 etwa hat sich das eh erledigt...


----------



## jay390 (4. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich steh auf so Leute die kein Plan haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eben. Hatte in der Beta eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit überfarmten Startgebieten. Ich kann mich noch an den Start von WotLK erinnern. Da gabs fast schon Schlangen vor den mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (4. August 2009)

also ich hab vor 3 monaten mit wow aufgehört da mir das spiel nach 4 jahren einfach zu langweilig wurde.habe 8 twinks gehabt und habe sogar aus langeweile auf nem anderen server auch noch horde angefangen.war immer das gleiche.....   oft genug instanzen gecleart..... oft genug daylies gemacht..... oft genug gefarmt..... usw....   und letztendlich kein bock mehr auf wow gehabt.es ist immer das selbe!!! dann hab ich vor 2 monaten von aion erfahren und hab schon in 3 betas WE mitgemacht und bin sehr begeistert.endlich mal wieder ein gutes spiel was wieder frischen wind mitbringt.zu wow werde ich net zurück gehen da es mich nicht mehr reizt trotz die ständigen neuen patches.zu oft auf neue patches gefreut und immer wieder die große enttäuschung erlebt.ob aion gegenüber wow das wasser reichen kann?......mir doch egal!!!! aion macht spass und letzendlich soll jeder das spielen worauf er lust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reldnak (4. August 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> also ich hab vor 3 monaten mit wow aufgehört da mir das spiel nach 4 jahren einfach zu langweilig wurde.habe 8 twinks gehabt und habe sogar aus langeweile auf nem anderen server auch noch horde angefangen.war immer das gleiche.....   oft genug instanzen gecleart..... oft genug daylies gemacht..... oft genug gefarmt..... usw....   und letztendlich kein bock mehr auf wow gehabt.es ist immer das selbe!!! dann hab ich vor 2 monaten von aion erfahren und hab schon in 3 betas WE mitgemacht und bin sehr begeistert.endlich mal wieder ein gutes spiel was wieder frischen wind mitbringt.zu wow werde ich net zurück gehen da es mich nicht mehr reizt trotz die ständigen neuen patches.zu oft auf neue patches gefreut und immer wieder die große enttäuschung erlebt.ob aion gegenüber wow das wasser reichen kann?......mir doch egal!!!! aion macht spass und letzendlich soll jeder das spielen worauf er lust hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mir ging es mit WOW genau so. Hab es auch seit der Beta gespielt. Zig Twinks hochgelevelt und habe eigentlich auch die Lust verloren.
Zwischendurch habe ich mal wieder reaktiviert um Freunde zu besuchen, das war es auch schon.

AOC, WAR habe ich auch angetestet, fesseln konnte es mich leider nicht.

Aion macht wieder höllisch Spaß. Ich freu mich schon da es doch eine Abwechslung ist. 
Tagelanges rumgezocke ist bei mir auch schon vorbei. 
Meine Frau und mein Motorrad wollen ja auch noch ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit nach der Arbeit.

Ich sag immer "leben und leben lassen". 
Soll doch jeder das spielen was einem besser gefällt.

Manche nehmen ihr Spiel ernst und haben halt Angst das Mitspieler den Raid verlassen weil sie auf was anderes umsteigen.
Habe es ja selber erlebt als AOC rausgekommen ist und viele gegangen sind. Nur ein kleines Beispiel.

Spielt einfach das was Euch Spaß macht und solange es auch Spaß macht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Virthu (4. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Klar spielt Ausrüstung in aion eine Rolle aber Ausrüstung ist nicht >all wie in WoW. Ich schätze mal in Aion macht die Ausrüstung 40-50% der Gesamtstärke aus. Rest ist Spielskill, Timing, Glück etc.


nö. waffenverzauberungen und gostones, seltene und extrem teuere pflichtstigmas für pvp, buffrollen und tränke, verzauberte ausrüstung, manastones, die streckbaren waffen etc müssen alle erst ergrindet werden. aion ist in etwa genauso itemlastig wie wow. vor allem bei waffe + 0 und waffe + 10 z.b. wird man unterschiede merken, genauso wie im kampf gegen gegner mit guten magieresistenzen. oder gegen solche mit den abyss stiefeln mit 20% speed. pflichttreter für jeden.

imo machen hier sehr viele einen riesenfehler, indem behauptet wird, aion ist soooo viel anders als wow. ist es nämlich nicht. das ist ein kruder mix aus wow und lineage 2 mit allen vor- und nachteilen, die im laufe des spiels sehr deutlich zutage kommen werden. ausserdem könnt ihr euch schon mal auf die top-ausgerüstete ebayer freuen.


----------



## Perkone (4. August 2009)

Nachdem ich WoW 2,5 Jahre mit Freude gespielt hab und seit Wotlk einfach die Luft raus ist und ich nun die Beta von Aion gespielt hab, kann ich als definitiv nicht-wow-hasser sagen: Aion hat das Potential, WoW arg zuzusetzen. Fesseln tut es wie WoW mich damals, kein anders mmo hat das geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nach dem, wieviele WoW-Leute den asiatischen Look mögen, wird es sicher viele Abzügler geben.
War wird mich zumindest nicht halten. WoW schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## OldboyX (4. August 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> nö. waffenverzauberungen und gostones, seltene und extrem teuere pflichtstigmas für pvp, buffrollen und tränke, verzauberte ausrüstung, manastones, die streckbaren waffen etc müssen alle erst ergrindet werden. aion ist in etwa genauso itemlastig wie wow. vor allem bei waffe + 0 und waffe + 10 z.b. wird man unterschiede merken, genauso wie im kampf gegen gegner mit guten magieresistenzen. oder gegen solche mit den abyss stiefeln mit 20% speed. pflichttreter für jeden.
> 
> imo machen hier sehr viele einen riesenfehler, indem behauptet wird, aion ist soooo viel anders als wow. ist es nämlich nicht. das ist ein kruder mix aus wow und lineage 2 mit allen vor- und nachteilen, die im laufe des spiels sehr deutlich zutage kommen werden. ausserdem könnt ihr euch schon mal auf die top-ausgerüstete ebayer freuen.



Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich heilfroh bin, dass mit Aion kein weiteres Spiel kommt in dem Ausrüstung angeblich keine Rolle spielt. Davon hatte ich schon genug in 

AoC: wo erst jüngst endlich ein System eingeführt wurde, wodurch Items überhaupt eine Bedeutung gewinnen
WAR: Es einfach überhaupt nicht stimmt. Kann jeder gerne versuchen mit seinem frischen 40er mit RR 30 gegen einen 40er mit RR 70 anzutreten. Ist genau dasselbe wie wenn man in WoW mit grün equip in die Arena will.
HDRO: man hochlevelt und nach 4 Wochen auf Maximalstufe merkt, dass es nichts mehr gibt, das meinen Wächter noch verbessern könnte. Twink ist nicht meins und weg war ich

Von daher verstehe ich dieses lästige Gebrabbel in den Foren überhaupt nicht, in denen Itemlastigkeit immer als Übel verdonnert wird. Das hier sind RPGs und der Ausbau seines Charakters (über Experience, Items, alternative Experience, Stigmas, Pots, buffs usw. ALLES was den Charakter verbessert) sind DAS GRUNDELEMENT eines jeden RPGs.

Wieso zum Teufel sollte ich mich da freuen, wenn es in Aion "wenig" davon gibt...

PS: Ich freu mich auf Aion und hoffe, dass Items einen Unterschied machen und ich auch auf Maximallevel noch Motivation habe mir bestimmte Sachen zu erarbeiten, die meinen Charakter verbessern.


----------



## Norjena (4. August 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Naja Weltbestes von den Zahlen her. Sonst aber ein ziemlich Schlechtes MMO WoW sei.
> Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Aion in den Himmel loben die in AoC gegangen sind weil die Gebite Instanziert waren. Denn das wird in Aion genau so sein



Cool, davon hab ich noch garnix gemerkt. Informieren!

Es sind nur die ersten 2 Gebiete, und die sind auch nicht direkt "instaziert" sondern in 10 Channeln eingeteilt um den Massenansturm zu überwältigen, und das muss so sein, das kann jeder bestätigen der in Channel 1-4 rumrennt...du kannst auch die Channel jederzeit wechseln. Und ab Lvl 20 ist alles offen....


----------



## Stancer (4. August 2009)

also mein RR20 Sigmarpriester kloppt auch nen RR70 Schwarzork um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War jedenfalls nen schlecht gewählter Vergleich, da das wichtigste in WAR gutes Teamplay ist.

Und Itemhatz ist ein extremes Übel, zumindest wenn es so extrem wie in WoW vorhanden ist. Wenn es mir um Items geht spiel ich nen HacknSlay. MMORPG´s sind tiefgründiger(sollten es zumindest sein) und bis WoW waren Items nur Beigabe, waren aber nie hauptbestandteil.

Wer die Pre-WoW Zeit allerdings nicht mitgemacht hat wird dies nicht verstehen.


----------



## Norjena (4. August 2009)

Aion ist ein Item-Hatz Spiel, daran gibts nix zu rütteln.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. August 2009)

Denke ich auch...ist aber bei keinem anderen MMO wirklich anders...nur die Gewichtung verschiebt sich im Millimeter-Bereich.


----------



## Mikokami (4. August 2009)

Es gibt auch Personen, sowie mich, die MMORPGs, jetzt haltet Euch fest, die es wirklich wegen des Rollenspiels spielen und genießen wollen, und nicht nur um andere Spieler oder Supermonster mit und wegen der neusten hyperepischen Ausrüstung zu vermöbeln.

Das Kapitel WoW ist für mich abgeschlossen. Zeit ein neues Anzufangen, Zeit Aion zu spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (4. August 2009)

> Und Itemhatz ist ein extremes Übel, zumindest wenn es so extrem wie in WoW vorhanden ist. Wenn es mir um Items geht spiel ich nen HacknSlay. MMORPG´s sind tiefgründiger(sollten es zumindest sein) und bis WoW waren Items nur Beigabe, waren aber nie hauptbestandteil.



Dann hast du wohl vor WoW keine MMORGPS gespielt, denn sowohl in Everquest, sowie in Lineage (wohl die zwei "größten" MMOs vor WoW) waren Items DAS um und auf.




> Es gibt auch Personen, sowie mich, die MMORPGs, jetzt haltet Euch fest, die es wirklich wegen des Rollenspiels spielen und genießen wollen, und nicht nur um andere Spieler oder Supermonster mit und wegen der neusten hyperepischen Ausrüstung zu vermöbeln.
> 
> Das Kapitel WoW ist für mich abgeschlossen. Zeit ein neues Anzufangen, Zeit Aion zu spielen.



Klar ist das Rollenspiel auch schön, aber dafür braucht man keine Spielmechanik, keine Regeln, keine Gegner, keine Grafik. Dafür braucht man nur den Chat, andere Leute und seine Phantasie.

RPG bezeichnet im Computerspielgenre aber nunmal die Art von Spiel in der man seinen virtuellen Charakter ausbauen kann ( im Gegensatz zu anderen Genres).

Und Aion wird definitiv Itemlastig sein, keine Frage.


----------



## Stancer (4. August 2009)

EQ und Lineage hab ich wirklich nicht gespielt, dafür aber Ultima Online wo Rollenspiel noch groß geschrieben wurde und die Spieler wussten, das RP mehr ist als "Reden wie ein Ritter aus dem Mittelalter". Danach kam ich zu Daoc, was bis zum WoW Release auch nicht sonderlich Itemlastig war, da ja jeder mit der gleichen Rüstung herum lief (Epic Rüstung).

In UO spielte Ausrüstung so gut wie keine Rolle und dank des Full-loot war es auch sehr Riskant mit einem Sword of Vanquishing herumzulaufen. Einmal gestorben und man konnte sich von seiner Ausrüstung verabschieden, weshalb die meisten Spieler mit ner maximal durchschnittlichen Ausrüstung herum liefen, die sich schnell ersetzen ließen. Charakterbeherrschung zählte da noch wesentlich mehr, naja und zu UO leider auch die schnellere Internetverbindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (4. August 2009)

Charakterbeherrschung zählt auch in Aion viel, weißt du aber selbst, hast ja selbst schon geschrieben.

Wer aber das Equip und den Fähigkeiten hat kann bei schlecht equipten Gegner mit weniger "Skill" Rasenmäher spielen.

RP...vor SW:TOR werde ich mich hüten RP zu machen, keine Spielefantasy konnte mich bisher Storymäßig und Handlungsmäßig wirklich fesseln, ich lese sie zwar oberflächlich gerne, qeuste (ja mit Texten lesen) aber das Wars...ansonsten machen mir Raids, PvP und das ausrüsten>perfektionieren meines Charakterts Spaß, SW:TOR wird mein RP Spiel.


----------



## Enyalios (4. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das der WoW-Patch 3.2 deren Leute bis über den AION-Start beschäftigt. Das Niveau das auf meinem Server dort am Ende herrschte war unter aller Sau und das war auch ein Grund warum mir der abschied nicht ganz so schwer gefallen ist.

Natürlich gabs auch paar nette Leute - aber leider nur selten.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (5. August 2009)

Wie mich diese x-Game vs WoW Umfragen langsam ankotzen .. ist WoW der *Heilige Gral *der Online spiele? oO


----------



## Kopernium (5. August 2009)

Leider denken das viele, weil es viele Spielen...aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wer dennen gesagt hat, dass nur weil es viele Spiele es das beste aller Zeiten ist...aber wenn ich den erwische^^


----------



## jay390 (5. August 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Wie mich diese x-Game vs WoW Umfragen langsam ankotzen .. ist WoW der *Heilige Gral *der Online spiele? oO



Nein ist es nicht, aber die meisten spielen halt schon so lang WoW, dass sie alles nur noch damit vergleichen, weil sie halt nix anderes kennen. Ich habe schon immer verschiedene MMOs gespielt, von daher weis ich, dass das blödsinn ist.

WoW hat halt leider ziemlich viele Spieler.


----------



## puruq (5. August 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich werde beim guten alten WoW bleiben. Ich würde es auch nicht aufhören wollen. Man hat im Spiel so viel erreicht und dann einfach ein neues anfangen?
> 
> mfg



Das ist der Grund, weshalb WoW niemals vom Spiele Thron gekickt werden wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann auch meiner Meinung nach ein klar besseres Spiel herauskommen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (5. August 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Wie mich diese x-Game vs WoW Umfragen langsam ankotzen .. ist WoW der *Heilige Gral *der Online spiele? oO



Ja so ist es.
Für viele hat damit ALLES angefangen.
Und es ist für viele DIE Messlatte des MMO bereiches.
Warum auch nicht?
Wollen wir hoffen das die neuen MMO´s auch alle "besser" sind.
Irgendwann kommt immer etwas was "besser" ist.

Könnte es sogar schon AION sein?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abwarten... 

Ich freu mich drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyghon (5. August 2009)

Klar ist WoW für viele die Messlatte. Warum auch nicht?

Kein anderes MMO vereint so viel Möglichkeiten in einem Spiel wie WoW. Da gibts halt für jeden was. Egal ob PVE, PVP, beides, RP, usw.
In dem Punkt seh ich ein Hauptkriterium, warum es kaum (keine) Spiele gibt, die WoW vom Thron stoßen können.

Ich selbst bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer würdigen Alternative zu WoW, da mich die zunehmende Trivialität nur noch langweilt. Früher war es was besonderes wenn man T1-3 hatte. Sogar zu BC Zeiten rannte nicht jeder mit T5/6 rum. Man hatte ein Ziel auf das man hinarbeiten konnte und sich nach monatelangem raiden und rumwhipen freuen konnte, sein Ziel erreicht zu haben. Mittlerweile wird einem alles nur noch in den Hintern geblasen, Raids immer anspruchsloser, einfach keine echten Herausforderungen mehr. Aber ich schweife ab ^^

Warhammer Online zB, war auch eins dieser Spiele in das ich meine Hoffnung setzte, mich genauso zu fesseln wie WoW. Satz mit X. PvP zwar ausgeglichener als in WoW, aber PvE-Content zu mager.
Ich habe nichts gegen PvP, spiele es gern und es macht mir Spaß. Aber ich finde zu einem richtigen MMO gehört auch ein satter PvE-Content.

Und hier sehe ich auch bei Aion einen Schwachpunkt. Es gibt (Level-)Instanzen.. uii wieviel? 6-7? Raidinstanzen oder (Raid-)Worldbosse kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Dazu noch bei den meisten Bossen stupides Tank´n´Spank...

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das ist für mich im Moment noch der größte Punkt, der gegen Aion spricht. In WoW gibts etliche Instanzen, für Gruppen und Raids. Unzählige Bosse mit unterschiedlichen Taktiken. Das ist wie ich finde das, was einen fesselnden PvE-Content ausmacht. Und solange dies kein anderes MMO schafft, denke ich das WoW trotz aller Verspottung und Blizzard´schen Verar...ung an der Spitze bleiben wird.


----------



## Eyghon (5. August 2009)

sry doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ja so ist es.
> Für viele hat damit ALLES angefangen.
> Und es ist für viele DIE Messlatte des MMO bereiches.
> Warum auch nicht?
> ...



Amen. Wieso sollte das meistgespielte und bekannteste MMO des Genres, welches nebenbei das Genre aus einer Nische katapultiert hat nicht und einen sonst nicht erreichten Erfolg verzeichnet nicht als Messlatte herhalten? Ist doch in allen anderen Bereichen genauso.

Ich bin auch schon ganz neugierig, was WoW ablösen wird (denn irgendwann wird es mit Sicherheit abgelöst).


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (5. August 2009)

puruq schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund, weshalb WoW niemals vom Spiele Thron gekickt werden wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man sich die Zahlen von Aion anschaut, Korea, China, Japan, jetz Die EU und USA, Sägt Aion kräftig am "Thron"


----------



## Sin (5. August 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein will ich nicht das Aion besser ist als WoW, ich will das Aion anders ist.


----------



## RDE (5. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein will ich nicht das Aion besser ist als WoW, ich will das Aion anders ist.



Das nenn ich mal das Wort des Tages und enthalte mich jeglicher weiterer Kommentare.


----------



## goa4all (5. August 2009)

Muss ein wenig ausholen: ich kam nach 3 1/2 Jahren DaoC (dachte das würde ich niemals aufhören zu spielen) über Herr der Ringe - und - AoC - antesten zu WoW (welches ich bei Release aschon allein wegen der Konkurrenz zu DaoC nicht mochte).

Inzwischen sind etliche Pätsches über WoW gezogen, viele ehemalige Addons in die UI eingearbeitet und das Gameplay in vielen Bereichen vereinfacht. WoW hat die letzten Jahre einfach geschaut: was gibt es an Innovationen in den neuen MMPORGs - und hat die besten Sachen aufgesogen und übernommen. (Als Beispiel sei hier das "Erfolgs-System" genannt welches seinen Ursprung bei WARHAMMER im Wälzer des Wissens hat).  Als ich dann, nach knapp 2 Jahren, mal wieder "DaoC" spielte, beendete ich dieses geliebte ehemalige Lieblingsspiel nach nicht mal 30 Minuten.

Oder, ich sags mal anders:
WoW ist die gemütliche Couch im heimeligen Wohnzimmer. Also nicht nur ne normale Couch, sondern die Luxusversion mit verstellbaren Wirbelstützen, Erdnusshalter und Nackenmassagefunktion.
Alle anderen MMPORGs sind daher was die UI angeht erst einmal (mehr oder weniger klapprige) Bürostühle. Ganz egal wie aufregend die Umgebung ist: schwer dagegen anzukommen. Und egal was ich bisher angetestet habe: danach wieder wow ist wie eben ins Wohnzimmer heimzukommen. 

Das ist das große Problem - viele suchen nicht mehr die Herausforderung, sondern bleiben beim bequemen wow. Oder kehren dorthin zurück.

Ich jedenfalls werde AION antesten und hoffe, dass es dem Spiel bei mir nicht so ergeht wie WARHAMMER. Dort spielte ich auch lange die Beta, aber mein Schamane kam nach Release nicht über das 36te Level hinaus.

Die AION-UI hat bereits viele gute Ansätze. Ich hoffe sie wird noch ein wenig verfeinert und die Comunity passt - dann wird das Spiel ein Knüller, denn gute Vorraussetzungen (Grafik, Questdesign) sind ja vorhanden.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. August 2009)

Das sind einfach die suchtgefährdeten Wow-Spieler...die nichtmal selber wissen warum sie eigentlich noch WoW spielen....nur um einfach on zu sein...kann sowas net anchvollziehen...


----------



## Kopernium (5. August 2009)

Ist ja geil: Die Leute meckern weil Aion mit Version 1.5 nicht mit 100 Inis, 30 Raids und 50 PvP Gebieten ankommt...aber ich weiss: bei eurem geilen WoW wars von Anfangan genauso..da war alles so wie jetzt..es gab nie Patches und nie Addons...


Immer diese Fanboys die sich selbst ownen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Ist ja geil: Die Leute meckern weil Aion mit Version 1.5 nicht mit 100 Inis, 30 Raids und 50 PvP Gebieten ankommt...aber ich weiss: bei eurem geilen WoW wars von Anfangan genauso..da war alles so wie jetzt..es gab nie Patches und nie Addons...
> 
> 
> Immer diese Fanboys die sich selbst ownen
> ...



Aion 1.5 muss sich aber mit WoW 3.2 messen und nicht mit WoW 1.0, kkthxbye.


----------



## pbast6 (5. August 2009)

Vor allem das Realese kann  man gut vergleichen.
Beide Spiele waren net Fertig als sie im ersten Land veröffentlich wurden.
Und beide wurden dan mit 2-3 Patchs in anderen Ländern veröffentlicht woher warscheinlich der Mythos kommt wow hätte von Anfang an PvE Inhalte^^ und Aion wurde mit einem Level cap von 45 Veröffentlicht.
Also sind diese Spiele auch nicht beser als AoC und War vom Content und Bugs her aus nur haben die den Fehler gemacht Weltweit zu veröffentlichen und nicht nach und nach.


----------



## pbast6 (5. August 2009)

SRY, Doppeltpost
habs editiert


----------



## Jelly (5. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Aion 1.5 muss sich aber mit WoW 3.2 messen und nicht mit WoW 1.0, kkthxbye.



Nö Aion muss sich mit garnix messen.


----------



## Norjena (5. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Vor allem das Realese kann  man gut vergleichen.
> Beide Spiele waren net Fertig als sie im ersten Land veröffentlich wurden.
> Und beide wurden dan mit 2-3 Patchs in anderen Ländern veröffentlicht woher warscheinlich der Mythos kommt wow hätte von Anfang an PvE Inhalte^^ und Aion wurde mit einem Level cap von 45 Veröffentlicht.
> Also sind diese Spiele auch nicht beser als AoC und War vom Content und Bugs her aus nur haben die den Fehler gemacht Weltweit zu veröffentlichen und nicht nach und nach.



Ich versteh den Sinn des Posts nicht ganz, vor allem fehlt mir irgendwie ein Bezug.

Und WAR und AoC wurden bisher in Asien garnicht released. Wow kam zu uns auch erst ein paar Monate nach den Amis, wir hatten schon ein paar Patches und Instanzen mit dabei.


----------



## Trish09 (5. August 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie lächerlich das hier ist...
Ist schon fast wie wenn 2 verschiedene Religionen versuchen die andere Seite zu "überzeugen"

_Unser Gott is der wahre...Nein unser is der wahre...blabla_

Jeder soll das tun wonach ihm is, spielt er lieber WoW so soll er das tun, mich stört es nich warum auch kenn den ja nichma...Wenn jetz andere Aion spielen wollen, sollen sie warum stört das manch einen WoW Spieler??
Es wird immer so sein, das Seite A "ihr" Spiel besser findet wie Seite B, es gibt da sogut wie keine objektive Meinung...
Klar es wird verglichen 
WoW hat XY Inis, XY BG's, <--> Aion hat 0 BG's(Nur ein riesen Open PvP Gebiet) , XY Ini's(weniger wie WoW)....
Dann kommt dazu das viele denken, 
"Ich hab schon soooo viel in WoW erreicht, warum sollte ich ein neues Spiel anfangen??"

Diejenigen die Aion spielen wollen, wollen einfach was neues, neue Dinge erkunden, neue Spielmechaniken etc.
Nich dieses ewige WoW, was man seit 3 Jahren spielt... man kennt fast jeden Punkt, etc.

Ach und zu mir, ich werde Aion spielen, habe davor 2 Jahre WoW gespielt, das hat mir gerreicht, mein Acc. hab ich in den Wind geschossen vor Monaten...


----------



## Enyalios (5. August 2009)

@Trish: Du hast sowas von Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da muss man einfach drüber stehen, auch wenns nervt. Wie schon erwähnt hatte ich selber 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und mir verging da auch nur das letzte halbe Jahr die Lust. WoW ist deswegen nicht schlecht sondern mir machts in der Form einfach keinen Spaß mehr - jetzt freue ich mich auf AION und erwarte kein besseres WoW das mir wieder SPaß macht, sondern etwas frisches unverbrauchtes vom Setting her.

Off-Topic:

Mir ist aufgefallen das die AION-% zugenommen haben seitdem der Thread im AION-Forum gelandet ist ^^


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

> Nö Aion muss sich mit garnix messen.



Doch natürlich muss es das. Es muss sich dem Vergleich eines jeden Kunden stellen, der sich zwischen WoW und Aion entscheidet.


----------



## Enyalios (5. August 2009)

Ich glaube die WoW-Kids haben Angst das sie nicht mehr damit prollen können das meistgespielte MMO zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die allermeisten Erwachsenen die ich kenne ist dieser "Vergleich" nämlich schnurz, die zocken das was ihnen Spaß macht. 
Sind so meine Erfahrungen aus persönlichen Gesprächen die zu 100% in diese Richtung tendierten.

Was anderes als kindliche Motive kann ich mir auch ned vorstellen warum immer und andauernd solche Panikpostings bezüglich WoW kommen.

- Ist jetzt nicht speziell auf Oldboy´s Posting bezogen, aber immerhin gings auch da wieder um den "Vergleich" -


----------



## Konov (5. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Doch natürlich muss es das. Es muss sich dem Vergleich eines jeden Kunden stellen, der sich zwischen WoW und Aion entscheidet.



Richtig, wobei es für all diejenigen, denen WoW sowieso egal ist, keine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

> Richtig, wobei es für all diejenigen, denen WoW sowieso egal ist, keine Bedeutung hat.



Jo, aber jeder Entwickler wäre gut beraten, das in Betracht zu ziehen, denn die Leute die zwischen WoW und Aion entscheiden sind mehr als alle anderen zusammen, die zwischen Aion und AoC, WAR, HDRO, EVE, was auch immer entscheiden.



> Ich glaube die WoW-Kids haben Angst das sie nicht mehr damit prollen können das meistgespielte MMO zu zocken smile.gif Die allermeisten Erwachsenen die ich kenne ist dieser "Vergleich" nämlich schnurz, die zocken das was ihnen Spaß macht.
> Sind so meine Erfahrungen aus persönlichen Gesprächen die zu 100% in diese Richtung tendierten.
> 
> Was anderes als kindliche Motive kann ich mir auch ned vorstellen warum immer und andauernd solche Panikpostings bezüglich WoW kommen.
> ...



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. Wobei es nach beiden Seiten ausschlägt. Genauso wie manche WoW-Spieler anscheinend "Angst" haben, jemand könnte Spieler von WoW "stehlen",  sehen manche die Realität des MMO-Marktes einfach überhaupt nicht mehr. 

Wie alle anderen Firmen im selben Bereich versuchen MMOs so viele Spieler wie möglich für ihr Spiel zu gewinnen (was den Spielern von besagtem Spiel in der Regel auch wieder zu Gute kommt in Form von besserer und schnellerer Entwicklung usw.). Insofern ist es nur normal, dass man - wie sonst auch - am Branchenprimus misst und dieser ist nach allen "Zahlen und Fakten" nunmal WoW. Und das leidigste Argument ist immer, wenn irgendwer ernsthaft glaubt, es wäre für den Kunden relevant, dass WoW 4 Jahre Vorsprung hat. Es zählt immer die aktuelle Konkurrenz, einem neuen Kinofilm verzeiht man es auch nicht, wenn Spezialeffekte von vor 5 Jahren benutzt werden, auf Dolby Surround verzichtet wird usw.


----------



## Kopernium (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und das leidigste Argument ist immer, wenn irgendwer ernsthaft glaubt, es wäre für den Kunden relevant, dass WoW 4 Jahre Vorsprung hat. Es zählt immer die aktuelle Konkurrenz, einem neuen Kinofilm verzeiht man es auch nicht, wenn Spezialeffekte von vor 5 Jahren benutzt werden, auf Dolby Surround verzichtet wird usw.



Sehr kurzsichtig und oberflächlich...und der Vergleich ist sowieso sinnfrei...aber so denke wahrscheinlich auchnur Leute die WoW nicht von anfang an spielen...


----------



## Ciclon (6. August 2009)

Am besten wäre es den thread hier zu schließen und jegliche diskussionen von XY MMO vs WoW internetweit zu verbieten... Bewirkt nur das die Trolle beider seiten sich bekriegen und versuchen zu zerfetzen. gelegentlich kommt mal ein neutraler der nen klebestreifen mit dumpfbacke aufn schädel geklebt bekommt und damit hats sich.

Es ist sowieso zwecklos leute von irgendetwas zu versuchen zu überzeugen. Besonders wenn es um solche Themen geht wo sich jeder direkt angegriffen fühlt. Wenn ich schon die bezeichnung "MEIN MMO" höre kommt mir die galle hoch. Spielt einfach alle was ihr wollt Und damit hats sich. lasst die WOWler denken Aion ist müll (auf die Spielergruppe kann man eh gutdünkend verzichten) und lasst die Aion Fans denken WoW ist müll, lasst die neutralen neutral sein und öffnet nicht bei jedem verdammten MMO solch einen thread.

Meine Meinng. Und bevor sich gewisse leute über den Post hermachen sag ich einfach mal gute nacht.

PS: rechtschreibung könnt ihr behalten ist mir jetzt zu aufwändig...

MFG Ciclon


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und das leidigste Argument ist immer, wenn irgendwer ernsthaft glaubt, es wäre für den Kunden relevant, dass WoW 4 Jahre Vorsprung hat. Es zählt immer die aktuelle Konkurrenz, einem neuen Kinofilm verzeiht man es auch nicht, wenn Spezialeffekte von vor 5 Jahren benutzt werden, auf Dolby Surround verzichtet wird usw.


/sign.
Absolut passend!

@Kopernium,
normalerweise begründet man sowas auch, das Argument ist aber nicht zu wiederlegen.

Übrigens spiele ich kein WoW mehr, also falls sich hier wieder Leute darauf berufen ich hätte Angst das mein Spiel iwie Leute verliert liegt damit etwas falsch.


----------



## Trish09 (6. August 2009)

Ich frage mich was die Leute die so nen besch...eidenen Thread aufmachen sich dabei eig. denken...
Also ich kann mir ja nix wirkliches vorstellen dazu, außer das jemand hören will:

"WoW > all"

oder reines rumgetrolle...sowas sollte hier immer ohne warnungen etc. geschlossen werden


----------



## Gumja (6. August 2009)

Ich empfehle dem ein oder anderen hier, mal auf einen der beiden Links in meiner Signatur zu klicken und sich durchzulesen, warum man Spiele miteinander vergleichen muss...
Auch wenn das dort geschriebene schon etwas älter ist und Aion somit nicht dort aufgeführt wird...


----------



## Trish09 (6. August 2009)

Das es getan werden muss, ja, aber nich 1000fach in jeden Foren.. und wer sagt das es unsere Aufgabe sei es zu vergleichen??
Das kann jeder für sich tun und nich immer so nen besch...eidenen Thread aufmachen wo es eh nur auf geflame endet...
Und wenn du fragen zu irgendwas hast kann man die stellen ja, in nem Thread, mit richtigem Titel...
Außerdem is das hier kein Vergleichen, sondern das Überzeugen von A das B Schlecht sei und anders herum genauso >_>


----------



## jay390 (6. August 2009)

Wenn man sich die ganzen WoW Fanboy kommentare durchliest, fragt man sich wirklich wo man hier gelandet ist. Ist doch wurscht was jemand spielt. Oder vor was habt ihr angst? Wenn einer lieber AION spielt, dann kann euch das ja egal sein.

Frage micht sowieso, warum sich solche Leute hier ins AION Forum (!!) verirren. Erinnert mich an gestern, als ich im Mittwochs WoW thread was gepostet hab. Dann kamen gleich die Leute mit: "AION ist gay", usw. an.


----------



## Mikokami (6. August 2009)

Es gibt halt viele Leute die tuen, machen oder spielen, in diesem Fall das was alle oder die meisten spielen.

Es gibt aber auch Leute die tuen, machen oder spielen, was ihnen gefällt oder Spass macht, unabhängig davon wie sich die großen Masse ausrichtet.

Ach waren die Zeiten schön als die ganze Online/PC-Geschichte noch fern ab vom mainstreaming und der Massenkompatibilität waren.

Bis sich das wieder ändert müssen wir halt mit solchen Themen, Diskussionen und Vergleichen leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Frage micht sowieso, warum sich solche Leute hier ins AION Forum (!!) verirren. Erinnert mich an gestern, als ich im Mittwochs WoW thread was gepostet hab. Dann kamen gleich die Leute mit: "AION ist gay", usw. an.


Na, vergiss es. WoW ist mindestens ebenso "gay".

Es gibt nunmal Leute, deren Horizont sich auf den kleinen Schmalen Grad ihrer Sichtweite beschränkt. Oftmals geht das mit dem Unwillen eben jenen auch zu erweitern einher. Darauf sollte man nichts geben, zumal die wohl zelebrierte Internetanonymität und das Geltungsbedüfniss der unteren Klassen (hrhr) ihr Übriges dazu tun. Gleich und Gleich gesellt sich nun,al gern.


----------



## Theobald (6. August 2009)

Sich auf buffed über Flamer und Trolle aufregen ist, als wenn man einem Sportler vorwirft, daß er schwitzt, um mal Hagen Rether zu zitieren.

Soll doch jeder sein Spiel spielen. Solange man Spaß daran hat. 

Und das man hier als Nicht WoW Spieler sehr schwer unbehelligt zu anderen Themen diskutieren kann, ist ja schon lange nichts Neues mehr.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. August 2009)

Nun man muss auch sehen das alleine der Tilte des Threads ja schon suggestiert das eine koexistenz der beiden Spiele garnicht möglich wäre, was ja vollkommen schwachsinn ist. Was mir auffält ist das bei vielen der Primus-Verfechte ein komplettes schwarz-weiss denken vorhanden ist...entweder das eine..ODER das andere...das beides zusammen auch möglich ist stellt sich garnicht...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2009)

Sanji2k3, finde ich eigentlich garnicht. So wie es mir vor kommt werden ja OldboyX und ich als diese "Primus-Verfechter" dargestellt von den meisten hier (diese sprechen natürlich nur von WoW Fanboys.. oO), ausser natürlich sie beziehen sich auf Poster der ersten Seiten des Threads, dann versteh ich zwar die letzten Seiten Diskussion nicht, aber dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.

Ich jedenfalls sehe auf den letzten 3 Seiten niemanden der WoW als einzigen Throninhaber darstellt und Aion schlecht redet, ich sehe allerdings einige die das ganze, wie Gromthar so schön ausgedrückt hat auch wenn er es auf andere bezogen hat, nicht mit einer rosaroten Brille betrachten und Aion dann als den totalen König hinstellen. Manche hypen halt nicht gleich mit, manchen ihr Horizont ging schon über weit mehr MMOs als den 'Next Gens' hinaus und sorry, aber das kann man hier nicht über viele sagen und wenn ich dann den 10ten Poster lese der mit seinem polemischem Kommentar über WoW Fanboys her zieht aber überhaupt keinen Bezug macht dann bestätigt sich dieser Gedanke bei mir nur und das ganze wirkt letztlich nurnoch lächerlich.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. August 2009)

Nun das mag durchaus sein das es besagte Post hier gibt,aber das versucht ja niemand zu leugnen.Ich für meinen Teil denke auch nicht das AIon mit mal alleine die Weltherrschaft erringen wird...was aber auch gut so ist..manche menschen sind bei Communitys wie WoW mitlerweile eine hat einfach besser aufgehoben.Das allgemeine Bild besagter Commu brauch ich ja nicht weiter vertiefen..sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein, obgleich auch da Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.

Wovon ich jedoch überzeugt bin ist, dass Aion den WoW Accs und dadurch enstehenden Einnahmen mehr zusetzten wird als es die bisher hier genannten MMORPGs wie AoC oder WAR gemacht haben, was gleicbedeutend damit ist, dass Aion auch eine ansehnliche Commu-Basis haben wird, die den Fortbestand des Spiels sichert.


----------



## Enyalios (6. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls sehe auf den letzten 3 Seiten niemanden der WoW als einzigen Throninhaber darstellt und Aion schlecht redet



Dazu musst du wissen wo der Thread erstellt wurde und welche Reise er hinter sich hatte bis er im AION-Forum gelandet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube auch das viele einfach nur Angst haben ihr gewohntes WoW-Umfeld mit allen bekannten Gildies könnte einen Schaden nehmen. Ging mir persönlich z.b. so als WAR rauskam - da sind auch 4 RL-Bekannte hingewechselt und das ist halt dann schon doof. Ich meine ich hatte keine Angst und redete WAR nicht schlecht - aber was ich sagen wollte:

Ich weiss wie es ist wenn plötzlich Leute nicht mehr da sind mit denen man regelmäßig Spaß hatte.


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich weiss wie es ist wenn plötzlich Leute nicht mehr da sind mit denen man regelmäßig Spaß hatte.


Das ist allerdings eine Sache derer man sich in der Onlinewelt stets bewusst sein sollte. Die meisten der im Spiel gefundenen Freundschaften sind außerhalb nicht denkbar, respektive nicht wirklich existent. Spielt man allerdings mit Freunden aus dem eigentlichen RL, so bleiben solche Freundschaften natürlich über das Spiel hinaus erhalten, bzw. brauchen sie das Spiel nicht um vorhanden zu sein. Schwer wird es dann lediglich bei Leuten, die mehr Zeit vor dem PC statt ausserhalb der eigenen vier Wände verbringen - das ist allerdings eher der Extremfall. Aber auch das kenne ich aus eigener Hand.
Mit einem guten Schulfreund fing ich damals nach dem Abi mit DAoC an, irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze von dem Spiel voll, doch hatt besagter Freund mehr Spaß am Spiel als an anderen Unternehmungen - seit 4 Jahren habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehört, schließlich zwingt man niemandem eine Freundschaft auf.
Anderes Beispiel meine WoW-Zeit. Fast 2 Jahre lang spielte ich regelmäßig mit immer den selben Leuten. Wir teilten uns im Spiel alles und spielten fast ausschließlich zusammen - Raids, PvP, Alts, Instanzen, Farmen, usw. Niemand war alleine unterwegs, alle hatten Spaß, man war teils wirklich gut befreundet. Irgendwann jedoch gingen alle Spieler ihrer Wege, die alte Gildenbesetzung verschwand zu 90% und nie wieder hörte man was von einander.
Daraufhin fing ich mit HdRO an. Wenige Wochen später fand ich mich in einer Sippe wieder, deren Spaßfaktor an den heran kam, den ich damals verlor.

Damit will ich eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass man seine Onlinebekanntschaften in jedem anderen Spiel neu knüpfen kann. Überall laufen genügend Leute herum, die ebenso wie man selbst auf der Suche nach den richtigen Mitspielern sind. Spaß mit anderen Leuten steht am Ende bei jedem MMOG-Spieler im Vordergrund - nur die Form des Spaßes variiert.


----------



## Enyalios (6. August 2009)

Hast du sehr schön formuliert - Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das meinte ich auch damit. Wobei ich Onlinefreundschaften schon immer richtig einzuschätzen wusste. Mal sehen, so wie es derzeit aussieht treff ich ein paar meiner Bekannten in AION wieder.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

> Anderes Beispiel meine WoW-Zeit. Fast 2 Jahre lang spielte ich  regelmäßig mit immer den selben Leuten. Wir teilten uns im Spiel alles  und spielten fast ausschließlich zusammen - Raids, PvP, Alts,  Instanzen, Farmen, usw. Niemand war alleine unterwegs, alle hatten  Spaß, man war teils wirklich gut befreundet. Irgendwann jedoch gingen  alle Spieler ihrer Wege, die alte Gildenbesetzung verschwand zu 90% und  nie wieder hörte man was von einander.



Wohl war, so wars bei uns auch, man hatte ne Mänge Spass in der Gemeinschaft aber letzten Endes kannte niemand niemanden und so war es dann auch für uns alle kein Beinbruch, als sich die Gilde nach 2 einhalb Jahren in Wohlgefallen auflöste.

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, es gab bei uns schon zusammenhalt, wir warn eine Gilde und standen füreinander ein - Ingame

Aber der, der ingame Freundschaften mit RL Freundshaften gleichsetzt, der ist entweder ultra naiv oder einfach nur sehr bedauernswert.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Wohl war, so wars bei uns auch, man hatte ne Mänge Spass in der Gemeinschaft aber letzten Endes kannte niemand niemanden und so war es dann auch für uns alle kein Beinbruch, als sich die Gilde nach 2 einhalb Jahren in Wohlgefallen auflöste.
> 
> Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, es gab bei uns schon zusammenhalt, wir warn eine Gilde und standen füreinander ein - Ingame
> 
> Aber der, der ingame Freundschaften mit RL Freundshaften gleichsetzt, der ist entweder ultra naiv oder einfach nur sehr bedauernswert.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naiv
Wie es die Definition andeutet, sind es hauptsächlich Kinder, die naiv sind.
Deswegen 18+^^
+Geile treffen jedes Jahr.(GamesCon etc)

Da haste was gescheites.

Aber wir kommen alle vom Thema ab.
WOW Vs. AION*
*(find ich dämlich.. gegen!?Gegen was? Die Firma, gamer!?! Das game an sich!? Weill es nur einen geben darf?!?!)
Egal HF


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2009)

Wenn dich deine Freunde wegen eines neuen Spiels im "Stich" lassen sollte man eher sauer auf die Freunde anstatt auf das Spiel sein? Aber die können sich ja wehren, wenn man sie anflamed, also nimmt man einen schuldigen, der nichts dagegen machen kann. In dem Fall das neue Spiel.

Sowas zeigt einem eigentlich ganz genau woran es online-Communitys fehlt : An Toleranz !!! Alles was nicht nach der eigenen Pfeife tanzt wird sofort nieder gemacht.

Wenn einem was an den Freunden liegen würde, würde man mit ihnen wechseln, auch wenn einem das Spiel anfangs nicht gefällt. Freunde machen in nem MMORPG sehr viel aus. Wer mal Classic Daoc gespielt hat, weiss das das Leveln dort pures Grinden war. Man ist an nen Spot gegangen und hat ein Vieh nach dem anderen gekloppt, teilweise 5-6Stunden am Stück. Aber dank Freunden und TS wurde es nie langweilig. Wir haben geredet ohne Ende über allen möglichen Scheiss.

Mit WoW haben sich die Zeiten leider stark geändert. Wenn man in nem WoW Forum liest kann man schon bald von MMORPG-Rassismus sprechen. Klingt hart ist aber so. Da werden normale Menschen persönlich aufs schlimmste attackiert nur weil sie kein WoW spielen. Mir selber ist das hier im Forum schon mehrmals passiert. 

Was man zu lesen kriegt, wenn es mal wieder nen Thema "WoW vs x" gibt, unterstützt das allgemeine Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, das Computerspiele süchtig und aggressiv machen. In keinem Spiel bin ich auf so viel Intoleranz, Respektlosigkeit und Aggressivität gestoßen wie in WoW... aber ich schweife ab.

Jedenfalls sollte man jedem seine freie Entscheidung lassen, was er spielt. Ein schlaues Sprichwort sagt : "Behandle andere so, wie auch du behandelt werden willst". Würde es euch gefallen, wenn ihr zu einem neuen Spiel wechselt und eure "Freunde" aus dem alten euch auf einmal drohen und fertigmachen oder sie euch vorschreiben, was ihr zu spielen habt ?

PS : Gilden in WoW waren für mich auch keine Gilden in dem Sinne, zumindest die meisten. Viele Gilden wurden nur gegründet um Instanz X zu raiden und dann wurde weiter gezogen. Es wurde gesagt "niemand kannte einander". ich hab selber auch mal WoW(wenn auch nicht lange) gespielt und das war auch meine Erfahrung. Ich war stets auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, die wie in Daoc oder UO war aber das war ne suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Es fehlte immer das gewisse etwas, alles war unpersönlich und alles beschränkte sich auf die Spielwelt.
Jetzt in WAR z.b. hab ich wieder genau so eine Gilde (wir starten btw auch in aion) und sind eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft. Manche spielen schon gar kein WAR mehr und sind trotzdem noch in der Gilde. Wir treffen uns regelmäßig, Grillen etc.
Sicher gibts solche Gilden auch in WoW aber man findet sie sehr viel schwerer. Eine Gilde ist mehr als eine "Raidgemeinschaft" nur scheint dies in WoW vielen entgangen zu sein.


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naiv
> Wie es die Definition andeutet, sind es hauptsächlich Kinder, die naiv sind.
> Deswegen 18+^^


Falsch. Wenn man Wikipedia schon zitiert dann sollte man vorher dort auch richtig lesen. Naivität ist ein "kindlicher" Wesenszug. Das liegt im allgemeinen daran, dass Kinder einen relativ eingeschränkten Horizont haben, d.h. eine sehr stark eingeschränkte Sichtweise auf die Dinge. Das heißt jedoch längst nicht, dass nur Kinder naiv sind, im Gegenteil. Naivität ist in jeder Altersklasse und Gesellschaftsschicht zu finden. Es wäre also folglich sehr naiv zu glauben, dass Menschen über 18 nicht mehr naiv sein können.


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2009)

Kinder sind naiv, weil ihnen die Erfahrungswerte fehlen. Wenn ich heute an manch eine Situation denke, frage ich mich wie doof ich da doch gehandelt habe. Normalerweise verschwindet mit zunehmenden Alter die naivität. Wer naiv handelt und dadurch schaden erleidet macht ja eine negative Erfahrung und man will sowas beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall verhindern und so handelt man dann anders.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (7. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was man zu lesen kriegt, wenn es mal wieder nen Thema "WoW vs x" gibt, unterstützt das allgemeine Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, das Computerspiele süchtig und aggressiv machen. In keinem Spiel bin ich auf so viel Intoleranz, Respektlosigkeit und Aggressivität gestoßen wie in WoW... aber ich schweife ab.



Geh mal in ner Größeren Stadt raus auf die Straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke das Hängt nur damit zusammen weil auch wirklich jeder depp das Spielt, wobei ich sagen muss das mir sowas Ingame noch nicht begegnet ist nur in Diversen Foren.

Bei dem Rest gebe ich dir Recht (Abgesehen von dem zusatz mit den Gilden bei uns auf dem Server Existieren diese oft schon seit 4 jahren und gerade in meiner besteht ca 20% der Member aus Urgestein, es gibt Regelmäßig Gildentreffen und es wird sich auch im "RL" geholfen)


----------



## Daibola (7. August 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich werde beim guten alten WoW bleiben. Ich würde es auch nicht aufhören wollen. Man hat im Spiel so viel erreicht und dann einfach ein neues anfangen?
> 
> mfg




Geht ganz einfach. 

Trotz das ich mit meinem Priester Equiptechnisch und auch Skilltechnisch zu den besten in unserem Serverpool gehörte und ich knappe 9600 Spielstunden über 4 Jahre habe war es echt easy.
Login auf Accountverwaltung.....Kontoverwaltung.....Abo beenden. Fertig. 
Fühlt sich die ersten Tage an, als hätte man aufgehört mit dem rauchen. 
Man ist über die Zeit hinweg einfach zum Gewohnheitstier geworden und viele haben Angst ein neues spiel zu beginnen, wo man eventuell nicht erfolgreich ist. 

Das ist Blizzards Kunst. Jeder fühlt sich wie der King duch die Casualisierung und die Itemflut.


----------



## Norjena (7. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was man zu lesen kriegt, wenn es mal wieder nen Thema "WoW vs x" gibt, unterstützt das allgemeine Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, das Computerspiele süchtig und aggressiv machen. In keinem Spiel bin ich auf so viel Intoleranz, Respektlosigkeit und Aggressivität gestoßen wie in WoW... aber ich schweife ab.



Ich werfe hierzu nur ein Wort in den Raum...

Fußball...(nur als Beispiel, gibt noch 1000 andere..zum Beispiel Musik)


----------



## Sin (7. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich werfe hierzu nur ein Wort in den Raum...
> 
> Fußball...(nur als Beispiel, gibt noch 1000 andere..zum Beispiel Musik)



Ba geh weg mit Fussball.... American Football > Fussball. Fussball hat alles geklaut von AF. Lederbälle, Tribünen, selbst die Zuschauer.
Haben das ganze nur n wenig abgewandelt. Wenn beim fooball jemand angerempelt wird, steht der auf und rempelt zurück, beim Fussball fällt der schreihend auf den Boden und 2 Sanitäter kommen um ihn vom Platz zu tragen.


----------



## Norjena (7. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ba geh weg mit Fussball.... American Football > Fussball. Fussball hat alles geklaut von AF. Lederbälle, Tribünen, selbst die Zuschauer.
> Haben das ganze nur n wenig abgewandelt. Wenn beim fooball jemand angerempelt wird, steht der auf und rempelt zurück, beim Fussball fällt der schreihend auf den Boden und 2 Sanitäter kommen um ihn vom Platz zu tragen.



Wir brauchen hier nicht um den Sport zu disskutieren, ich mag kein Fußball, aber bei Fußballfans ghets oft noch ne Spur härter zu als bei PC-Spielen, das wollte ich damit sagen. Zumal Fußball vom englischen Soccer kommt, und das ist älter als AF.


----------



## Sin (7. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier nicht um den Sport zu disskutieren, ich mag kein Fußball, aber bei Fußballfans ghets oft noch ne Spur härter zu als bei PC-Spielen, das wollte ich damit sagen. Zumal Fußball vom englischen Soccer kommt, und das ist älter als AF.



Du müsstest öfters mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verzal (7. August 2009)

> kauft euch schonmal die neusten Rechner o die neuste Grafikkarte ich habs getestet und mein Rechner ist dauernd abgeschmirt


Das ist mal ne derbe Lüge, wer das behauptet hat gar nichts getestet. 
Aion ist derbst Sparsam was die Leistung angeht und läuft auch auf 
3 Jahre alten PCs ohne Probleme.

Ich persönlich habe mich schon vor Monaten vom extrem langweiligen WoW verabschiedet, ich spiels auch lange genug und habe keine Lust mehr auf den viel zu einfachen Contend der einem von Blizzard so Lustlos hingeworfen wird. Ich spiel die Beta und hab ihn China Aion angetestet und bin absolut begeistert. Aion macht einiges besser als WoW und bietet genug "anderes". Das alles gepaart mit einer sehr schönen Spielwelt ergibt ein gutes Spiel. Wird sicherlich kein WoW Killer dennd as schafft kein Spiel dieser Welt aber es wird eine Alternative und wird seinen Platz definitiv finden.


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2009)

Jo und was für eine, solche Posts sollte man direkt streichen, da sie Lügen verbreiten.

Das Spiel läuft sogar auf nur mittelmäßigen Rechnern spitze und die Ladezeiten betragen vielleicht 2-3sek


----------



## puruq (7. August 2009)

Ich hatte es auch schonmal in einem anderen Thread gepostet. Mein Freund hat eine 8800GT mit 1GB RAM (kein OC) und spielt das Spiel auf max flüssig, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob er die Kantenglättung hochgeschraubt hat.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (7. August 2009)

Mein Rechner is au gut alt und läuft alles super...selbst im Abyss


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. August 2009)

Tja, CryEngine!

Deutsche Wertarbeit, wer weiß wie lange noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pcgames.de/aid,691719/Killerspi...chland/PC/News/

Mit dieser Engine wäre wahrscheinlich Warhammer Online ein Hit geworden. Ich z.B. habe das Spiel nur wegen der hoffnungslos veralteten Engine verlassen, die es nach 100 Patches noch nicht schaffen wird die Schlachten flüssig rüber zubringen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (7. August 2009)

Crytek ist deutsch? Und warum ist dann das STO Entwicklerteam englischsprachig?


----------



## HobbySoldat (7. August 2009)

Ja Crytek ist deutsch und STO wird von den Cryptic Studios entwickelt. Zwei verschiedene Entwickler also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (7. August 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Ja Crytek ist deutsch und STO wird von den Cryptic Studios entwickelt. Zwei verschiedene Entwicklerstudios also.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach stimmt, naja gut die Namen sind sich ja auch sehr ähnlich^^.


----------



## puruq (7. August 2009)

Ja, aus Deutschland kommt auch mal was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (7. August 2009)

> Es wäre also folglich sehr naiv zu glauben, dass Menschen über 18 nicht mehr naiv sein können.



Geil, hast du dir die Phrasen angelesen oder denkst du wirklich wie ich?

Dem ist kaum was hinzuzufügen ausser vielleicht, dass der Mann auch immer ein Kind ist XD


----------



## Soidberg (8. August 2009)

Anschauen werde ich mir Aion wohl schon.
WoW spiele ich jetzt schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, bin bei AoC hängen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Favorit für die Zukunft ist allerdings SW:ToR, weil mir KoToR schon sehr gefallen hat.
Allerdings kommen ja noch einige andere interessante Sachen raus, nächstes Jahr: Star Trek Online, FF XIV, Hello Kitty Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn es eine nächste Erweiterung für WoW gibt, bin ich da bestimmt auch wieder dabei. Das wird dann wie ein RL-Klassentreffen, weil das sicher sehr viele so machen.


----------



## Enyalios (8. August 2009)

Soidberg schrieb:


> Und wenn es eine nächste Erweiterung für WoW gibt, bin ich da bestimmt auch wieder dabei. Das wird dann wie ein RL-Klassentreffen, weil das sicher sehr viele so machen.




Nein, nochmal fängt mich Blizzard nicht ein mit einem neuen Add-On - so gut kann die Werbung garnicht sein. Für meinen Geschmack hat sich WoW mit WotLk drastisch zum Negativen entwickelt. Ärgerlich nur das ich eigentlich WotLk schon nicht mehr spielen wollte aber meine Frau mit der Idee kam doch weiterzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soidberg (8. August 2009)

Och, da geht's doch garnicht so um WoW.
Viele Leute aus meiner Gilde haben nach BC aufgehört (ich auch). Viele sind zu WotLK wieder da gewesen, das war recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem, weil wir uns schon lange vor WoW in AC2 gefunden hatten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

HobbySoldat schrieb:


> Ja Crytek ist deutsch und STO wird von den Cryptic Studios entwickelt. Zwei verschiedene Entwickler also.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun ja, 2 Türken haben die Firma in DE gegründet. (Crytek Crysis FarCRY (1))
Türkisches Produkt würde ich dazu sagen oder?!
Ja die haben es in DE auf die beine gestellt..
Werden aber nach eigenen aussagen auswandern.

Können sich vor fetten angeboten eh nicht mehr retten.
Und dann noch die Deutschen mit Killerspiele verbieten...

Dann bleibt denen eh nix übrig und die MÜSSEN weg... schade was hier in DE abgeht..


----------



## HobbySoldat (8. August 2009)

Crytek ist eine große Firma mit über 250 Mitarbeitern weltweit. Der Hauptsitz ist in Deutschland und dort ist die Firma auch gemeldet. Die drei Gründer stammen ursprünglich aus der Türkei, waren aber schon bei der Gründung 1999 deutsche Staatsbürger. Crytek ist also eindeutig eine deutsche Firma, mit Mitarbeitern aus der ganzen Welt, wie das halt so in einem Entwicklerstudio üblich ist.

Der Ruf ist durch weg gut und die neue CryEngine 2 zählt zu den derzeit besten auf dem Markt. Es wäre schade wenn Deutschland dieses Entwicklerteam verlieren würde.


----------



## Djago (9. August 2009)

Hi ich möchte hier auchmal meine Ehrfahrung mit Aion kundtun. WoW möchte ich keinesfalls schlecht machen aber nach 4 Jahren in diesen Spiel wird es Zeit was neues zu beginnen aber man kann nicht bestreiten das WoW doch schon extrem komerzialisiert wird derzeit um das Geld aus den Leuten rauszuquetschen. 
Die Zeiten wo es noch knackig zuging in WoW und ein Blaues Item noch soviel Wert war wie ein Episches heute sind lange vorbei und dementsprechend sind auch die Herausforderungen im PvE deutlich zurückgegangen . Den Erfolg hatte WoW dadurch erlangt das es bestehende MMORG Systeme vereinfacht und zuende gedacht hat in kombination mit einem gigantischen Werbeaufgebot . Aion würde ich als den nächsten Schritt in der MMORPG Games bezeichnen . Was AOC und Warhammer versprochen haben im vorfeld wird von Aion erfüllt und es ist somit die erste Ernstzunehmende Konkurenz von WoW. Was in Aion Atmosphärisch geboten wird ist es das beste seit langer Zeit. Was WoW 2005/2006 war ist Aion 2009. Knackige Kämpfe geniales Crafting und gute Story. Inovationen gibt es im Detail und im großen und ganzen ist es ein Klassisches MMOPRG was das Rad nicht komplett neu Erfindet. Wer das sucht was WoW 2005 mal war ist in Aion bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## Danf (9. August 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich werde beim guten alten WoW bleiben. Ich würde es auch nicht aufhören wollen. Man hat im Spiel so viel erreicht und dann einfach ein neues anfangen?
> 
> mfg



naja, ganz ehrlich..  Nach Patch 3.2 erreicht ja wohl JEDER das maxiumum was immo drin is.. hcs abfarmen die neue 5er abfarmen, t9 ini rushen ---> fertig.

3.2 war (meiner ansicht nach) der grauenhafteste Patch den Blizz jemals gebracht hat.

eig hab ich noch überlegt ob ich mit wow aufhöre (viele ingame kontakte, viele rl kumpels spielens auch), aber es is so ein absolutes noskillgame geworden, so wie.. wie.. ... .. mir fällt nichtmal ein gleich(schlecht)wertiges game ein!


Naja, ich sag mal Aion inc. und wenns scheiße is (kann ja sein) spiel ich CS:S und guck das ich iwie in der Esl mitspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Danf



PS: hab mal paar Fragen zu Aion:

Erstens: Gibs noch ieine Möglichkeit an der open Beta teilzunehmen?
zweitens: Weiß jmd ob es auch für Aion sowas wie Gamecards geben wird? finde ich eig. angenehmer.


----------



## Norjena (9. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Erstens: Gibs noch ieine Möglichkeit an der open Beta teilzunehmen?
> zweitens: Weiß jmd ob es auch für Aion sowas wie Gamecards geben wird? finde ich eig. angenehmer.



Wer an der Open Beta teilnimmt oder wie ist nicht bekannt, an der jetizgen Beta kann man einfach mit bestellen eines Keys teilnehmen. (Genaues steht im FAQ)

Und ja, es gibt Gamecards, die heißen aber nicht Aion Gamecard, sondern NC Soft Gamcecard und gelten somit für alle NC Soft MMOs.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NCSoft Timecard - 60 Tage 
von NCsoft Europe 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Preis: EUR 29,95 & kostenlose Lieferung mit Amazon Prime. 

http://www.amazon.de/NCsoft-Europe-NCSoft-...3931&sr=8-1


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Erstens: Gibs noch ieine Möglichkeit an der open Beta teilzunehmen?


Wäre es eine open Beta könnte jeder dran teilnehmen bzw. wenn es eine oben Beta wird wird auch jeder dran teilnehmen können.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wäre es eine open Beta könnte jeder dran teilnehmen bzw. wenn es eine oben Beta wird wird auch jeder dran teilnehmen können.



Eigendlich gibt es gar keine Closed Beta.
Die ist eigendlich OPEN weill JEDER einen key bekommt der bei amazon vor bestellt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. August 2009)

NC wird sich sicher was dabei gedachte haben die Events jetzt closed Beta zu nennen....ergo wird das was nach kommendem WE statt findet open Beta sein...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. August 2009)

eigentlich wird der name "beta" hier nur missbraucht...es wird nicht mit der aktuellen version gespielt und auch nur über einen kurzen zeitraum..was genau soll man da testen?..es sind ehr "weekend preview events" und keine "betas"


----------



## Stancer (9. August 2009)

Naja es sind schon sowas wie fokustests. Jedes Betaevent wurde ja das max Level erhöht.

Aber nen wirklicher Betatest ist das nicht, das stimmt, was aber auch daran liegt, das wir ja eigentlich schon ein released Spiel testen und es recht wenig zu testen gibt. Bugs hab ich z.b. bisher keine gefunden.

Dazu kommt aber auch, das heutzutage der Begriff Beta oftmals als "Gratis Testversion" missverstanden wird. Ich erinner mich noch an die WAR-Beta als ein Spieler eine Entschuldigung von Mythic verlangte als sie seinen "mühsam hochgespielten" Betachar gelöscht haben oder eine Erklärung haben wollte wieso die Betaserver unten sind und er nicht spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dazu kommt aber auch, das heutzutage der Begriff Beta oftmals als "Gratis Testversion" missverstanden wird. Ich erinner mich noch an die WAR-Beta als ein Spieler eine Entschuldigung von Mythic verlangte als sie seinen mühsam hochgespielten Betachar gelöscht haben oder eine Erklärung haben wollte wieso die Betaserver unten sind und er nicht spielen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok das ist jetzt ein übertriebenes beispiel von dir xD

aber meiner meinung nach sind vorallem die "open betas" wirklich so einer art testversion.wenn die open beta schief läuft, dann sollte man aufjedenfall mit weniger verkäufen rechnen, ..der begriff "beta" wird dann nurnoch dazu verwendet um noch mögliche vorhandene fehler zu entschuldigen..ich hab WAR beta gespielt und mir hats so gaarnicht gefallen, es hat mich also vor nem fehlkauf gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2009)

Open Betas sind idR marketing Aktionen und performance Tests.



> Eigendlich gibt es gar keine Closed Beta.
> Die ist eigendlich OPEN weill JEDER einen key bekommt der bei amazon vor bestellt.


Doch natürlich, sobald eine solche Bedingung dazu kommt ist es eben eine Closed Beta, außerdem sind diese POs doch sicherlich auch limitiert? Das würde wieder gegen sämtliche Grundsätze einer OB sprechen.


----------



## Teal (9. August 2009)

Hab mal den Link entfernt, da er doch ziemlich grenzwertig ist. Sorry!

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Open Betas sind idR marketing Aktionen und performance Tests.
> 
> 
> Doch natürlich, sobald eine solche Bedingung dazu kommt ist es eben eine Closed Beta, außerdem sind diese POs doch sicherlich auch limitiert? Das würde wieder gegen sämtliche Grundsätze einer OB sprechen.



nö so wie ich weiss bekommt echt JEDER nen key der vorbestellt hat bei Amazon.
Haben unsere leute bestätigt.


----------



## Trish09 (9. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> nö so wie ich weiss bekommt echt JEDER nen key der vorbestellt hat bei Amazon.
> Haben unsere leute bestätigt.



genau wenn er vorbestellt hat, hat es jemand nich, kommt er dann nich in die "Open Beta"...
Open is dann wenn man immer egal ob bestellt oder nich mitmachen kann...is wie Tag der offenen Tür, da musste auch kein Ticket oder ka was haben um zB in ein Schwimmbad zu gehen ;P


----------



## Deathstyle (9. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> genau wenn er vorbestellt hat, hat es jemand nich, kommt er dann nich in die "Open Beta"...
> Open is dann wenn man immer egal ob bestellt oder nich mitmachen kann...is wie Tag der offenen Tür, da musste auch kein Ticket oder ka was haben um zB in ein Schwimmbad zu gehen ;P



Genau, danke.
Das vorbestellen ist doch eine Bedingung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

> genau wenn er vorbestellt hat, hat es jemand nich, kommt er dann nich in die "Open Beta"...



Vielleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch, aber ich dachte doch:

Closed Beta Weekends (da es auch von den CMs selbst so genannt wird, sowie in den betaboards) oder meinetwegen Closed-Preview Weekends:

Nur wer einen Key hat, hat auch Zugang (Keys gibt/gab es über diverse Gewinnspiele, die aber dann nicht für jedes Wochenende gingen, oder aber für die Preorder, da bekommt man einen key, der:
- zugang zu allen Closed Beta Weekends
- 48h headstart ins spiel
- bonus items

gibt.

Für die Open-Beta, die für irgendwann zwischen Ende August und dem Release angekündigt wurde, wird jeder Zugang haben, der es möchte (soweit ich das verstehe).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. August 2009)

Fast richtig..der headstart ist net 48h sondern 5 tage...aber sonst passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonkeyMan (9. August 2009)

Im moment habe ich nur einen IBM T42 also werde ich aus Hardware Gruenden schon WoW weiterspielen, aber ich spare schon fuer neuen PC und dann werde ich mit sicherheit Aion antesten.

So weit ich das gesehen habe, sieht das Spiel sehr gut aus, und es ist auch mal was anderes als 08/15 Fantasy. Mir gefaellt der Stil sehr.

Zwar wird WoW die ueberhand bei der Spielerzahl haben aber (in Asien koennte Aion aber populaerer werden), ist das wirklich so wichtig? Jeder soll spielen was ihm gefaelt.

Nur weil ein Spiel mehr Spieler hat muss es nicht auch gleichzeitig das bessere Spiel fuer alle sein. Geschmaecker sind sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Trish09 (9. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch, aber ich dachte doch:
> 
> Closed Beta Weekends (da es auch von den CMs selbst so genannt wird, sowie in den betaboards) oder meinetwegen Closed-Preview Weekends:
> 
> ...



Wenn musst du schon alles lesen was ich geschrieben habe ;P hab es genauso wie du, nur sehr viel einfacher geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> genau wenn er vorbestellt hat, hat es jemand nich, kommt er dann nich in die "Open Beta"...
> Open is dann wenn man immer egal ob bestellt oder nich mitmachen kann...is wie Tag der offenen Tür, da musste auch kein Ticket oder ka was haben um zB in ein Schwimmbad zu gehen ;P


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Fast richtig..der headstart ist net 48h sondern 5 tage...aber sonst passts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, das ist mir neu, kenne nur:



> Aion Preorder Bonuses
> 
> &#8226; Aion Beta Events: Preorder and receive a code to access all of the remaining Aion beta events.
> &#8226; Preorder Aion Game Sweepstakes: Play in an Aion beta event, and you'll have a chance to win a killer Alienware notebook, ATI video cards, or other great prizes (see Preorder Aion Game Sweepstakes below).
> ...



Auf der offiziellen Seite hingegen steht überhaupt keine Zeitangabe zum Headstart. Was ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass CE Käufer vielleicht 5 Tage bekommen, aber normale Pre-Order Kunden wohl eher nur die 48 Stunden.



			
				Trish09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn musst du schon alles lesen was ich geschrieben habe ;P hab es genauso wie du, nur sehr viel einfacher geschrieben tongue.gif



Naja, ich dachte nur nach fast einer ganzen Seite mit halbinfos, gemurksten posts und komischen Formulierungen könnte man sich die Mühe machen einmal vollständig hinzuschreiben was Sache ist. Über "sehr viel einfacher geschrieben" können ja dann andere urteilen.


----------



## Norjena (9. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte nur nach fast einer ganzen Seite mit halbinfos, gemurksten posts und komischen Formulierungen könnte man sich die Mühe machen einmal vollständig hinzuschreiben was Sache ist. Über "sehr viel einfacher geschrieben" können ja dann andere urteilen.



Wurde hier schon oft genug gesagt...

Amis beginnen am 22. wir am 25. Pre-Order werden jedoch beide zusammen anfangen, also am 20.


----------



## Trish09 (10. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte nur nach fast einer ganzen Seite mit halbinfos, gemurksten posts und komischen Formulierungen könnte man sich die Mühe machen einmal vollständig hinzuschreiben was Sache ist. Über "sehr viel einfacher geschrieben" können ja dann andere urteilen.



Naja ich wollt ja nur damit klar machen das ne Open Beta erst dann Open is, wenn man nich vorher irgendwas bestellen muss oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil so viele gesagt haben "jeder der bestellt hat kann open beta mitmachen" aber dann wäre die beta nich open, xD


----------



## Fredez (11. August 2009)

Wie ist das denn genau mit dem Headstart?Habe bei Amazon vorbestellt, bekomme ich dann den Code zu geschickt wie bei der "Beta"?
Kann man dann "kostenlos" spielen wenn man den Code hat, bis zum 25. und man seine Vollversion bekommt?


----------



## HobbySoldat (11. August 2009)

Den Pre-Order Code bekommst du per Mail und mit Diesem kannst du dann bis zum 25. eventuell noch ein bisschen länger spielen.


----------



## Fredez (11. August 2009)

Alles klar, Danke! Ich freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (12. August 2009)

Da das neu erstellte Thema zu AION vs. WoW eben geschlossen wurde hänge ich das einfach an diesen Thread hier an:

Ich finde diese WoW-Fanboys die Nichts selber wissen sondern nur einfach nachplappern was sie meinen mal gehört zu haben einfach total daneben.
Die reden Megahype bezüglich AION aber der China-Grinder wird natürlich genauso gegen WoW abstinken wie alles andere.

Kopf > Tisch

WO BITTE wird AION gehyped ? Gabs schon einen 10 Seiten Bericht in der PC Games oder sonst einem Magazin - wie es bei WoW damals vor Release üblich war ?

WO BITTE ist AION ein Grinder ? Mein Questlog in der Beta war voll.

Tut mir leid, zumeist steh ich da echt drüber, aber da der geschlossene Thread ja scheinbar im WoW-Forum erstellt wurde haben wieder zahlreiche Fanboys ihre Meinung kund getan und das war mir doch zuviel eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, ich freu mich auf AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Achwas, du freust dich auf Aion, ich hätte fast das F-Wort nicht mit dir in Verbindung gebracht..
Auf wen genau beziehst du dich eigentlich? In die Luft schießen ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich Ausdrucksstark.

Und natürlich von Aion gehyped, jedes verdammte Spiel wird gehyped -.-


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Achwas, du freust dich auf Aion, ich hätte fast das F-Wort nicht mit dir in Verbindung gebracht..
> Auf wen genau beziehst du dich eigentlich? In die Luft schießen ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich Ausdrucksstark.
> 
> Und natürlich von Aion gehyped, jedes verdammte Spiel wird gehyped -.-


 o.O?


----------



## afrael (12. August 2009)

Kuschelorc schrieb:


> Es wir wie immer enden...
> 
> In den Ersten 2-3Monaten Steigen die Spieler Zahlen von Aion.. so bis 500.000-1.000.000 (sehr optimistisch)
> dann stellen die leute fest... öhhh langweilig.. oder "net wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe" und die Spieler zahlen brechen mit 20-40% ein und dann bleibt das Spiel ca auf den lvl...
> ...



Meine Frage wie kann es sein das wow dann so viele Spieler hat ? 
So und jetzt ne gute Antwort


----------



## Enyalios (12. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Achwas, du freust dich auf Aion, ich hätte fast das F-Wort nicht mit dir in Verbindung gebracht..
> Auf wen genau beziehst du dich eigentlich? In die Luft schießen ist irgendwie nicht sonderlich Ausdrucksstark.
> 
> Und natürlich von Aion gehyped, jedes verdammte Spiel wird gehyped -.-



Scheinbar eben jene Kategorie die ich angesprochen hab. Achja, lesen bildet ungemein, hätte dir mindestens (!) eine Frage erspart...

Poste mir doch bitte mal ein paar Hype-Links.


----------



## Enyalios (12. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Meine Frage wie kann es sein das wow dann so viele Spieler hat ?
> So und jetzt ne gute Antwort



Weil jede Hausfrau in ihrer Bügelpause mindestens 2 Epics ablooten kann.


----------



## RDE (12. August 2009)

wow hatte einfach das glück in einer zeit zu erscheinen, in der das onlinegaming den schritt in die salonfähigkeit geschafft hat und auch durch seine nedrigen systemanforderungen und der daraus resultierenden verfügbarkeit zum teil auch dazu beitrug diesen umstand zu erweitern. wow hat zu seiner zeit alles richtig gemacht was andere mmos verpfuschten und war die einzige alternative die blieb. (trotz bugs, serverdowns usw.) schliesslich hat das seine runde gemacht und immer mehr gamer und nongamer wurden darauf aufmerksam. die spieleindustrie hat jedoch dazugelernt und aktuelle spiele stehen einander in nichts nach auch wenn es von fanboys meist anders dargestellt wird. sie unterscheiden sich, doch stehen sie sich in nichts nach. ich find überhaupt diese ganze hetze der pro-wow als auch contra-wow bewegungen als sehr bedenklich, spiegelt es die weitsichtigkeit als auch bildungsferne des durchschnittlichen spielers in einer bisher unbekannten weise wieder.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Was is mit sicherheit wiederspiegelt ist der nur allzu beschränkte Horizont besagter Gemeinden.Ich meine ich möchte werder pro noch contra beitreten...habe selber alnge genug wow gespielt und werde jetzt umsteigen....nur ist es doch sehr bezeichnend das bei 75% der WoW-Spieler auf die Frage warum sie noch spielen die antwort kommt "keine ahnung" und sich dann rauskristallisiert das es einfach eine art "alltag" geworden ist.ich esse jeden tag,ich duschen jeden tag(im idealfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),ich schlafe jeden tag und ich spiele jeden tag wow..jicht weil es spass macht..sondern weil es einfach dazu gehört.

Ich möchte diesen Menschen nicht ihr Spiel kaputt reden.....nur beanstande ich diese absolute subjektivität in hinsicht auf andere MMOs...Aion ist nicht schlechter als wow...vielleicht ist aion auch nicht besser als wow..es ist anders....und geschmäcker sind ja gott seid dank verschieden....

WoW ist einfach was die Zielgruppe angeht der einheitsbrei (was jetzt nicht negativ behaftet sein soll) wo vom pro bis zur großmutter jede was findet.....das sind die anderen MMOs eben nicht...sind sie deswegen schlechter?ich glaube nicht..sie sind anders....und mit diesem anders kommen vermeindliche wow-fanybos nicht zurecht.

WoW wird mitlerweile als "norm" genommen...warum..es gab mehrer mmos vorher die auch liefen....den einzigen grund den ich dafür finde ist die große community die mit verlaub gesagt aus nem riesen haufen grenzdebieler idioten besteht...

Diese Debatten werden auch sicher kein ende nehmen....nur würde ich mir wünschen das sie mal auf ein ebene der argumentation gehieft werden..die den begriff niveau auch verdient


----------



## Enyalios (12. August 2009)

Buffed ist nunmal aus WoW entstanden. Hier eine kritische aber dennoch objektive Diskussion (Habe selber seit Anbeginn WoW gespielt) über WoWführen zu wollen ruft sofort die Fanboys (Und als nichts anderes kann man manche Poster hier bezeichnen) auf den Plan.

Aber so wie du sagst ist AION anders - und genau deshalb hab ich auch 2x vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (12. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> und genau deshalb hab ich auch 2x vorbestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thats the spirit!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Genau so siehts aber auch in Bezug auf die Aion Fanboys aus, sobald man hier Aion nur ein wenig kritisch gegenüber steht wird man sofort als WoW Fanboy abgestempelt - was zumindest in meinem Fall absolut lächerlich ist, denn ich spiele kein WoW und auch kein anderes MMO zur Zeit, ich versuche auch nicht Aion schlecht zu reden, ich werde es auch spielen - aber genau das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen den Leuten die schon vor WoW online gespielt haben oder eben denen die erst mit WoW in die 'Szene' eingestiegen sind, sie kennen kaum etwas anderes verhalten sich auch ganz anders den neu erscheinenden MMOs gegenüber. *hust Hype! *hust



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Diese Debatten werden auch sicher kein ende nehmen....nur würde ich mir wünschen das sie mal auf ein ebene der argumentation gehieft werden..die den begriff niveau auch verdient



Das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben, denn dafür müsstest du hier ersteinmal eine Basis schaffen und zwar indem du das Wort "Diskussion" definierst, das wissen die meisten hier nämlich schon nicht.

Am lächerlichsten finde ich aber diese sich ständig wiederholenden Flames gegen die Pro-WoW-Fraktion hier im Aion Forum - das wirklich lächerlich daran ist das diese kaum beständig ist, es wird gegen geredet und gegen geredet, aber eigentlich gibt es niemanden auf den sich das ganze bezieht (es gibt unter Umständen schon welche, aber dies ist doch sehr rar gehalten).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Mag sein das die Anforderung an die Vielzahl der Mitglieder der COmmus zu hoch ist...aber nichts desto trotz kanns doch net sein das man so überinander herfällt...obgleich man nichtmal wirklich nen Plan hat von dem was man da sagt.

Die WoW-Fanboys haben keine Ahnung wie sich Aion spielt aber schreien trotzdem rum...

Umgekehrt ist es nicht wirklich besser...man kennt zwar viel von WoW aber nichts desto trotz haben die wenigstens es wirklich ausgiebig gespielt.Sicher muss man auch bei Aion die nötige skepsis an den Tag legen,Fakt ist jedoch auch das man den launch dieses MMOs nicht einfach mit AoC oder WAR vergleichen kann, da die Ausgangssituation einfach ne völlig andere ist.

Nun....seis drum....ich muss ja ehrlich gestehen das ich froh bin wenn mir 90% der WoW Commu gestohlen bleibt bei Aion....dieses ganze inkompetente rumgeheule hat ohnehin viel zu viel kerven gekostet

&#8364;dit:

Naja...lächerlich ist einfach die Basis auf der diese "Flames" beruhen.Viele dieser vermeindlichen "Pro-WoW-Fraktion" labert einfach irgend nen Müll was de facto zu 75% einfach erfunden oder rein subjektiv ist.auf der anderne seite wundert man sich dann wenn niemand diese These nocht kommentarlos annimt -.-


----------



## RDE (12. August 2009)

ich muss jetzt, auch wenn ich selber nie wow gespielt hab ausser die 2 minuten bei einem meiner mitarbeiter, da was dazu sagen. die wow community ist inzwischen bei vielen spielecomms verschrien. ob begründet oder unbegründet weiss ich nicht, nie wow gespielt wie gesagt. daher wird in jeder auseinandersetzung, auch hier in den bereichen anderer spiele, gern mal die "wow-kiddy" keule rausgeholt. ich kann mir schon denken dass das einen üblen nachgeschmack mit sich bringt wenn man als wow spieler andauernd über solche aussagen stolpert. in den betaboards von aion ist das im general discussion sogar schon so weit ausgeartet, dass jedes zweite thema wow vs aion, wow better than aion, aion better than wow usw. behandelt. das schaukelt sich einfach auf und vielleicht ist man hier wirklich am besten unterwegs wenn man folgenden rat beherzigt: dont feed the troll. :>


----------



## Redstorm (13. August 2009)

Joa schreib ich halt auch mal was dazu.

Ich spiel jetzt seit Classic WoW. Damals hat das ganze noch Fun gemacht. Ich erinner mich noch gern an die alten Zeiten zurück wie einem die Knie zitterten als Raggi zum ersten mal gelegt wurde, oder man nach 100 Mc Runs seine Schultern bekommen hat und deswegen nicht schlafen konnte :-) (Schami T1 Schultern n1!).

Dann kam BC. Es war noch alles schön und gut. Hat immer noch fun gemacht. Nur man war nicht 100 %ig zufrieden mit dem Spielspaß (darum gehts doch oder?^^) ... und alle haben auf Classic zurückgeschaut.

WOTLK.....oder besser gesagt Blizzards untergang.
Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab in Wotlk 3 Monate pause gemacht auf lvl 79. Als ich zurückkam hab ich genau ne woche intensiv Bgs gemacht und war danach full Hasserfüllt...
Man hatte alle Ids Mittwochs durch, Heroics haben keinen Fun gemacht, und Pvp war oder ist soweiso fürn Arsch immer in unterzahl anfangen motiviert nicht wirklich....
Hab mir gesagt vllt wirds ja besser aber nein blieb so und man hat auf Bc zurückgeschaut....

Zur Community (wirds so geschrieben??) ... Die Leute wurden von Zeit zur Zeit meiner Meinung nach immer schlimmer...

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Wow ist den Bach runtergegangen und tut es auch weiter so
Wer das Gegenteil behauptet der hat entweder mit Wotlk angefangen und es nicht anders gesehn oder lügt.....

Ich werd zu Aion wechseln..ganz sicher..
Endlich ein Spiel das nicht unfertig rauskommt.. so wie es bei hdro war oder so der Fall war...

WoW ist einfach ein Kinderspiel geworden.. der Patch war sowieso die größte enttäuschung .. ein Runder Raum wo die Bosse reinkommen super...

naja mfg usw....


----------



## igful (13. August 2009)

ich meine ,Aion ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2009)

> Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Wow ist den Bach runtergegangen und tut es auch weiter so
> Wer das Gegenteil behauptet der hat entweder mit Wotlk angefangen und es nicht anders gesehn oder lügt.....



Ich behaupte das Gegenteil und spiele ebenfalls seit Classic. Und nun?


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das Gegenteil und spiele ebenfalls seit Classic. Und nun?



Lass sein.
Rege dich nicht auf.
Zu vielen Themen gibt es viele Leute die verschiedene Meinungen haben.
Klar ist WoW an vielen stellen besser geworden.
Wer was anderes sagt lügt eigendlich.
Es ist ja so viel dazugekommen.neue rassen klassen länder skills und und und.

Aber man wird immer leute haben die sagen alles schxxxx.

Mach dir keinen kopf spiele weiter,und habe seinen spass.

Wir sind hier um zu spielen und nette leute zu finden die mitmachen.

Amen bruder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (13. August 2009)

Shintuargar, ich schließe mich dir herzlich an. 
Ich bin Spieler der ersten Stunde und es geht nix den Bach runter.
Wem WoW net paßt, der soll bitte aufhören und nicht jammern.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Naja, bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass WoW den Bach runtergeht, zwar nicht von der Spieleranzahl her, sondern vom Spielspaß.


----------



## Enyalios (13. August 2009)

Kann Redstorm zu 100% zustimmen, bei mir wars ähnlich bzw. genau so.

Es hat einfach so vieles an Wert verloren. Früher ging ich mit 60 noch BRD um ein blaues Teil zu bekommen was ein bißchen besser war als das was ich hatte. Heute wird man schon nicht Hero mitgenommen wenn man anstatt Full-Epic nur 1 Blaues Teil besitzt. ein "Epic" ist einfach nichts mehr wert weil man es an jeder Ecke bekommt und das stumpfte bei mir den Sammelfaktor stark ab. 
Zu Beginn BC - erstes Mal Hero und wir konnten es nicht glauben das am Ende Epic droppen sollte. Die Instanz war zudem noch wirklich schwer bzw. fordernd.

Heute wird eine Hero (definiert mal bitte jeder für sich den Begriff "heroisch") in einer halben Stunde mit einer Randomgruppe wortlos abgefarmt.

PvP spielte ich bis WotLk ebenfalls sehr gerne. Danach kam der DK die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Als Stoffi war es sinnlos Arena zu machen wenn einen der Meleetrain überrollte (8k ausweiden bei 15k Leben anfangs). Klassen die absolut OP waren wurden eine komplette Season nicht gepatcht usw.
BG´s mit Belagerungsfahrzeugen - ebenfalls absolut nicht mein Ding.

Naja, ich hatte einfach keinen Spaß mehr an WoW und hab ohne Abschiedsthread im WoW Forum zu erstellen damit aufgehört. WoW hat mir rund 3,5 Jahre Spaß gemacht und daran denke ich auch gern zurück, blos neu anfangen werd ich damit nicht mehr.

Kommt man jetzt in ein Forum und diskutiert über eben jene Dinge ist man in Augen der WoW-Comm ein L2P-Noob, weil man ja nicht alle Achievments hat aus PVE (Timesink meiner Meinung nach) oder jeder Nap auch in grauem Gear auf 2200 Rating kommt.

Ich sehe und kenne auch viele Leute denen es genauso ergeht wie mir und aus dem Grund könnte es bei AION-Release durchaus 
eine Überraschung geben was die SPielerzahl betrifft. Mir gefällt AION schon alleine deshalb weil NPC´s mal keine 2-Shotopfer sind. Es in einigen Bereichen innovativ ist und wir bei Release keine Betatester sind sondern das Spiel schon ne Weile auf dem Markt war.
PvP kann ich noch nichts sagen aber schlimmer als bei WoW am ende kann es wohl nicht werden und das reicht mir schon voll auf.


Edit: Ich lese gerade auf MMO-Champion das Onyxia wieder recycled wird für LvL 80. Ich dachte zuerst an einen 1. April-Scherz aber scheinbar stimmt das so und da fühlte ich mich in meinem gefassten Entschluss doch gleich bestätigt.


----------



## Trish09 (13. August 2009)

Naja, ich hatte zwar erst seit anfang BC mit WoW angefangen, aber was ich sagen kann is das es mir am Ende keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat...
Zu den 70er Zeiten wars echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich erinner mich gern daran zurück x) Wie unsere Truppe immerzu auf der Insel am PvP betreiben war xD einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir waren immer so ka 5 höchstens meistens waren wir aber dann doch nur 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hat einfach fun gemacht diese kleine Kriegerei zwischen Ally und Horde xD Wir kannten auch 1-2 Allys mit denen wir uns super verstanden xD
Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie mein Freund dem Ally Schurken nen Schami von der Horde gezeigt hat (der stand da bei den Wachen an der Schmiede) und dann das emote /feuer machte XD Zack ging der auf ihn los hat ihn umgehaun und sich sogar noch von den Wachen verpisst ich hab mich nimmer eingekriegt vor lachen xD
Wir warn schon ne lustige Truppe, haben nur Müll gemacht ^^ SW belagert usw :>
Als des Addon dann raus war hieß es  erstmal leveln, aber so mit 80 war eher einheitsbrei >_>
PvP war nich mehr sooo toll, BG's in unterzahl angefangen oder keine Allys da, Strand war so gut wie nie offen >.<
Okay machten wir halt mit der Gilde PvE was ganz nett war aber nich wirklich das was uns den Spaß bereitete..
Der erste hatte dann kurz nachdem Ulduar raus war aufgehört, wir dann einen Monat oder so später...

Wir haben uns auf das Turnier gefreut dachten da wäre wieder PvP mäßig Action, aber da war ja Friedenszone >_>
Naja, das wars dann ja schon fast, was Open PvP anging, gab ja keinen Sammelpunkt mehr man musste ja um die halbe Welt reisen um paar Dailies zu machen...
Naja, ich hatte dann doch keinen Spaß mehr, man konnte nichmal mehr was alleine Anstellen (spielte schurke) 
zB. SW die Leute ärgern oder so.. Wachen sind jetz so hyper das die dich sogar nachm Vanish noch sehn etc.

Das hat uns dann auch zum aufhören gebracht, wir waren so die Typischen Chaoten die halt gern PvP gemacht haben, am besten Open und nich im BG
Dafür sehn wir uns dann in Aion wieder zumindest 3 zu 100% ^^ Ob der Rest nachkommt mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird sicher genial, was neues wieder auszuprobieren und Spaß zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (13. August 2009)

Ich glaube diese Diskussion um WoW, Classic vs BC vs WotLK, ist schon ziemlich alt und ziemlich breitgetretten wurden. Jeder hat eine andere Ansicht. Ich für meinen Teil fand die Zeit Classic und BC, soweit bis die PreQs der Instanzen abgeschafft wurden, mit am besten. Dies liegt an verschiedenen Dingen, die ich hier aber nicht weiter ausführen will..sonst geraten wir am Thema komplett vorbei.

Also ich denke Aion hat eine wirklich gute Chance ein sehr ordentliches MMO zu werden. Wir bekommen schon "fertigen" Content, der nicht großartig getestet werden muss (was Buggs usw angeht). So wie es bei den Asiaten nun mit WoW ist, wird es bei uns mit Aion laufen. Was ich auch garnicht schlecht finde. Angeschaut habe ich mir das Spiel derzeitig leider nur bis LvL 11, kann somit nicht viel dazu sagen. Aber wird das alles eingehalten, was das Spiel bissher so ausmacht (PvPvE, dicke Castleschlachten usw), wird es was feines.

Ich denke Anfangs werden die Server vor "WoW-Fanboys" (wie sie hier so geannt werden) platzen. Jeder wird es antesten und viele werden nicht weit kommen. Dann werden die Anti-Aion-Posts kommen und gut, so wie es bei AoC und WAR auch war. Wie jemand vor mir schon geschrieben hat, die Leuten sehen WoW schon als Altag. Und wozu sollen sie einen LvL 80 Cha. aufgeben, um neu anzufangen, wenn sie doch einfach bei WoW bleiben können? Naja und genau das lässt eine ordentliche Diskussion um das Thema WoW vs Aion nicht zu. 

Ob ich mir Aion direkt am Releasetag kaufen werde, keine Ahnung ich bin sehr skeptisch gewurden, was neue MMO angeht. Grade weil viele schöne und vielversprechende Titel in den letzten Jahren vurchtbar abgekackt haben. Derzeitig zocke ich also kein MMO, ma schauen ob Aion dort abhilfe schaffen kann. 

Um aber das Grundthema nochmal aufzufassen Aion vs WoW. Würde ich aus meiner Sicht sagen Aion > WoW. Einfach, weil WoW nichtmehr bietet was ich haben möchte. Daher ist im Endeffekt jedes neue Game "besser/intressanter" als WoW. Ob es dann aber wirklich "besser/intressanter", sieht man erst wenn man Max. LvL erreicht hat. Also lassen wir uns überraschen, wieviele Leute nach 1-2 Monaten noch Aion zocken und daran Spaß haben (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. August 2009)

mit dem "aufwärmen" alter bosse, wird WoW noch mehr "oldschool" spieler verlieren.
ich meine, warum will ich onyxia auf 80 nochmal umklatschen? ich will *neue* herrausforderungen! neue boss designs, NEUEN content.
UNd kein bullshit kollusuem was aus einem raum besteht in dem nur altbekannte gesichter spawnen.
Man merkt dem neuen Content von WoW wirklich an, dass blizzard an allen ecken und enden kosten spart.
Kaum neue bosse, kaum neue item designs, kaum neue instanz / dungeon designs. 
ich denke spätestens 2010 werden die user zahlen von WoW DRASTISCH zurück gehen, denn auch die dümmsten der dummen der WoW community werden merken, dass sie nur abgezockt werden. Die "oldschool" spieler, wie ich die seit der WoW beta dabei waren, mekren das schon seit WOTLK release.

WoW R.I.P. 2010


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Naja ich glaube das in Wow  die Spielerzahlen  zwar zurück gehen es aber immer noch das meist gezockte MMORPG sein wird.
Meine begrüng dazu ist eigentlich fast  die gleiche von Mahgaroht.Thrall

Normale- Wow Super 
Bc -Alles ok
WoTlk -Naja macht ab und zu noch  Spaß aber ist einfach nicht WoW wie wir es alle lieben


----------



## Deathstyle (13. August 2009)

Stimmt auch nicht, Classik war eigentlich auch nur geil bis das AV eingeführt wurde, ab dann wurde auch das schlechter - bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war Classik > all, danach wurde BC > Classik, zumindest für mich und so ziemlich alle die WoW auf der Schiene gespielt haben wie ich.

Ich glaube das Aion durchaus equivalent viele Spieler haben könnte, der asiatische Markt zählt halt auch ;]


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Vor dem WotlK-Release wurde der Lich King ja noch so toll geredet, auch von vielen älteren Spielern, dass das Spiel wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt,
anscheinend ist dies nicht passiert.

Bin mal sehr gespannt drauf, ob dieses Jahr noch das neue Add0n erscheint, und wie es mit WoW weitergeht.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt auch nicht, Classik war eigentlich auch nur geil bis das AV eingeführt wurde, ab dann wurde auch das schlechter - bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war Classik > all, danach wurde BC > Classik, zumindest für mich und so ziemlich alle die WoW auf der Schiene gespielt haben wie ich.
> 
> Ich glaube das Aion durchaus equivalent viele Spieler haben könnte, der asiatische Markt zählt halt auch ;]




Ja ich fand es in Bc Zeiten auch noch gut. 
Das war ja nur meine meinung


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Vor dem WotlK-Release wurde der Lich King ja noch so toll geredet, auch von vielen älteren Spielern, dass das Spiel wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt,
> anscheinend ist dies nicht passiert.
> 
> Bin mal sehr gespannt drauf, ob dieses Jahr noch das neue Add0n erscheint, und wie es mit WoW weitergeht.




Das AddOn wir sicher nicht dieses Jahr erscheinen, ich denke du meinst angekündigt? Blizz wird Patch nach Patch rausbringen und die Spielerzahlen werden weiterhin steigen.
Auch wenns mir nicht gefällt, imho wird Aion nicht mal annähernd an den Erfolg WoWs kommen.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> mit dem "aufwärmen" alter bosse, wird WoW noch mehr "oldschool" spieler verlieren.



Also ich hab WoW nun auch seit WotLK Release nicht mehr gespielt, war aber seit Deutschland Release 2005 mit dabei.
Die Onyxia Idee finde ich eigentlich super weil es mir damals richtig viel Spass gemacht hat, und es wäre natürlich toll, das wieder zu sehen.

Sicherlich geschmackssache, aber mich würde es motivieren nochmal anzufangen, wenn ich denn die Zeit hätte zum zocken. ^^


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Auch wenns mir nicht gefällt, imho wird Aion nicht mal annähernd an den Erfolg WoWs kommen.



Aion wird (denk ich ) keinen so großen erfolg haben wie WoW   . (auch wen ich denke das WoW Die Spielerzahlen nicht halten kann .)
Aber Aion wird (denke ich wieder  ) ein gutes Spiel wo man lange Spaß haben kann.
Ich glaube das Aion auch besser als War und  AoC oder des ganze wird .
Aber am drotzdem sollte jeder das spielen was in Spaß macht .
Und nur weil WoW die meisten Spielen  muss es nicht das beste MMo für andere sein.


----------



## Xâr (13. August 2009)

> ob dieses Jahr noch das neue Add0n erscheint, und wie es mit WoW weitergeht.


 wohl eher nicht.. bzw. gaanz sicher nicht.. Und.. ja, ich bin ein Spieler der Anfangszeit und dachte mit WotLK ging es zurück zu den Wurzeln.. na ja falsch gedacht.. 
WoW wird es noch lange geben, aber der Boom ist vorbei. Das ist relativ normal. Dass sie aber mit allen Mitteln jetzt versuchen auf der einen Seite Geld zu sparen und somit immer noch davon sprechen wie toll ihr Content ist. Na ja, eigentlich zum weinen. ABer WoW ist halt nicht alles.

Es kommen viele neue Games raus, der Markt wird umkämpfter werden und die Spielerschaft zerstreut sich. Blizzard muss es erstmal schaffen, ihrem Ruf wieder gerecht zu werden. Wenn ich mir Starcraft und Diablo angucke.. wird dies sehr schwer. Spätestens mit Knights of the old Republic online, die auf eine sehr grosse Fangemeinschaft zugreifen können, wird WoW keine grosse Rolle mehr spielen. Dann ist auch Star Trek draussen, AION .. GW 2 usw.. !

 Der Platz da oben an der Sonne wird weniger, die Luft dünner. Uns Spieler kann es auf der einen Seite freuen, wir haben mehr Auswahl. Auf der anderen Seite muss bei den Games auch noch so viel abfallen, dass die Publisher die Community mit Neuerungen und neuem Content zufrieden stimmen können.

Wenn man sich die Foren von Blizzard so anguckt.. kann man nur sagen.. Die Geister.. die ich rief... !


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Lass sein.
> Rege dich nicht auf.
> Zu vielen Themen gibt es viele Leute die verschiedene Meinungen haben.
> Klar ist WoW an vielen stellen besser geworden.
> ...



Ich reg mich nicht auf. Ich find es nur immer wieder witzig, wie viele ihre Ansichten den anderen aufdrücken wollen. Es ist ok, wenn manchen das Spiel nicht mehr aus Grund X und Y gefällt. Fakt ist aber, ich würde heute nicht mehr WoW spielen, wenn es noch so wäre wie Classic. So hat jeder seine Ansichten. Übrigens bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige, der so denkt. Aber die anderen und ich lügen vermutlich alle und haben sicherlich nie Classic gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe, dass AION endlich erscheint und wirklich in den Fokus gerät. Ich freue mich echt auf den Tag, wo die ersten Diskussionen aufkommen, wieso NCSoft so versagt (ähnlich wie die Diskussionen über Mythic (WAR is coming....)) und das AION bald den Bach runtergeht, weil MMO XY erscheint. Dann weiß ich, es ist alles wie immer...

Eigentlich wünsche ich AION sogar den Thron, damit WoW mal aus der Schusslinie kommt und es nur noch die Leute spielen, die Spaß daran haben. Denn selbst wenn einem Großteil der Kurs von Blizzard nicht gefällt, es bleibt ein sehr gutes Spiel. Außerdem wird viel schlechter geredet als es wirklich ist. Das mit Onyxia ist ein kleiner Gag zum 5jährigen bestehen von WoW. Man kann es echt übertreiben, schaut doch erstmal, wo AION in 5 Jahren stehen wird. Ich werde AION zwar auch spielen, aber sicher keine 5 Jahre, da bin ich mir nach der Beta schon sicher.


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Vor dem WotlK-Release wurde der Lich King ja noch so toll geredet, auch von vielen älteren Spielern, dass das Spiel wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt,
> anscheinend ist dies nicht passiert.
> 
> Bin mal sehr gespannt drauf, ob dieses Jahr noch das neue Add0n erscheint, und wie es mit WoW weitergeht.



Wenn das mit dem Addon stimmen sollte, is ja wohl klar, das Blizz jetz noch alles aus den (noch vorhandenen Kunden) herausziehen wird, was noch herauszuziehen ist.

Deshalb:



			
				Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:
			
		

> WoW R.I.P. 2010



MFG
Danf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (13. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Foren von Blizzard so anguckt.. kann man nur sagen.. Die Geister.. die ich rief... !



Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was das erwähnte "toll geredete Add-On" betrifft:

Klar freuten sich viele Spieler auf das Add-On. Es wurde ja quasi mit allem geworben was die Spieler so gern haben wollten. Neues PvP, neue Klassen, neue Raids. Blos die Umsetzung des Ganzen am eigenen PC zu erleben war für mich dann eher ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Und was die Spieleranzahl betrifft - mir reichen 5000 Spieler pro Server ^^


----------



## Enyalios (13. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, ich würde heute nicht mehr WoW spielen, wenn es noch so wäre wie Classic. So hat jeder seine Ansichten



Ist so wie mit alten C-64 / Amigagames die man früher bis zum abwinken gezovkt hat vermutlich. Aber ich glaube wenn Leute sagen Classic > WotLk meinen sie eigentlich nur das sie damals mehr Spaß hatten.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> [...]Es kommen viele neue Games raus, der Markt wird umkämpfter werden und die Spielerschaft zerstreut sich. Blizzard muss es erstmal schaffen, ihrem Ruf wieder gerecht zu werden. Wenn ich mir *Starcraft* und Diablo angucke.. wird dies sehr schwer. Spätestens mit Knights of the old Republic online[...]



N' kleines wenig offtopic, aber bei dem stichwort "starcraft":
meiner meinung nach wird starcraft 2 extrem floppen. Ich war und bin leidenschaftlicher Starcraft1 spieler un meiner meinung nach macht  starcraft 2 alles falsch, was man bei starcraft 2 so falsch machen kann.
Größter minus punkt: nicht über LAN spielbar.
Ich meine WTF?...wie soll das spiel jemals eine eSports größe werden und somit an das erfolgsrezept von SC1 anknüpfen OHNE lan modus. Ich war damals auf dutzenden  lans jährlich in DE unterwegs,teilweise mit mehr als 40 oder 50 leuten wo auch SC1 gespielt wurde...wie soll man die übers internet verbinden? wie stellt sich das blizzard vor?...sorry aber was ein schwachsinn.
das starcraft 2 eine viel zu überzogene grafik hat und somit nicht esports tauglich ist (verlgeich counterstrike 1.6 > source) kommt noch hinzu.
Und warum wurden so viele units KOMPLETT umdesignt? ich meine eine neue grafik engine schön und gut! aber gleich manche units komplett zu entfremden?!... einschlag ins gesicht für jeden alten starcraft1 fan.* Ich werd mir SC2 nicht kaufen.*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Naja....dies ganze Debatte wie smit WoW weiter geht is in meinen Augen ohnehin sinnfrei.

Es ist bereits angekündigt, das Blizz ein neues MMO entwickelt..daher auch nach und nach die kreativen Köpfe von WoW abgezogen weren...bei manchen gabs dazu ja große News.

Und hier kommt dann neben all diesen wow>aion fan boys und umgekehrt mal die wirtschaftliche Sicht dazu.Blizz ist ein Mutli-Milliarden Unternehmen...das aber nicht weil sie versuchen es allen und jedem recht zu machen.sie arbeiten wirschaftlich und hatten das glück das wow mit der richtigen technik zur richtigen zeit kam.ich waage zu behaupten wäre wow 1 bis 1, jahre später gekommen hätte es niemals diesen erfolg gehabt.damals war die auswahl an guten MMORPGs einfach sehr gering,das genre des MMORPGs aber noch neu..zumindest für die breite masse und daher hat man eben das geboten,was die meisten gesucht haben.

Nun hat WoW mehr als seinen Zenit überschritten,was jeder Marketingmanager von Blizz auch weiss und dem entsprechend die Ressourcen aufgeteilt werden.

Es wird D3 kommen...was sicher erfolgreich sein wird (wenn gleich auch nicht den erfolg von D2 denke ich) und dann wird in etwa 2 jahre das neue Blizz MMO auftauchen...und hier wird Blizz von seinem ruf profitieren und es wird,zumindest anfangs,einschalgen wie ne bombe.man wird wieder konkurenzfähig zu publishern wie Bioware und NCSoft was die Umsetzung alt bewährter und einführung innovativer elemente ist.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Jop, zum neuem MMO von Blizz und zu D3 kann man sicherlich blind zugreifen.

Kann auch sein, dass momentan an WoW gespart wird, aufgrund der vielen Projekte, die gerade laufen.
Gerade das neue MMO wird Unmengen an Entwicklungskosten verschlingen.


----------



## Stancer (13. August 2009)

Also D3 wird sicher interessant aber bei dem neuen MMO bin ich skeptisch. Ok WoW hat mir schon nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr gefallen aber das gute war die stimmige Welt, die man aus Warcraft kennt. 
Wenn sie ein neues MMO schaffen müssen sie ein komplett neues Universum schaffen. Sowas traue ich Blizz durchaus noch zu aber wenn es um Spielinnovationen geht, so geht Blizz meistens hinterher und kopiert lieber bewährtes als das sie neue Sachen wagen.
Ich denke das neue MMO wird einfach nur ein WoW in neuem Look !


----------



## Enyalios (13. August 2009)

Kann leicht sein das ich das sogar spielen werde wenns rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die wirklich kreativen Köpfe von blizz hatten ja ein gutes Spiel rausgebracht. Blos "das was vom Tage übrig blieb" mit Ghostcrawler an der Spitze versaute für meinen Geschmack mehr als meine Schmerzgrenze zu ertragen bereit war.


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. August 2009)

Dass Ghostcrawler jetzt noch Aprilscherze im August bringt, zeigt ja, dass momentan etwas nicht stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ist so wie mit alten C-64 / Amigagames die man früher bis zum abwinken gezovkt hat vermutlich. Aber ich glaube wenn Leute sagen Classic > WotLk meinen sie eigentlich nur das sie damals mehr Spaß hatten.



Was aber nach 4,5 Jahren auch kein Wunder mehr ist. Selbst wenn WoW heute noch so wäre wie Classic, würde Spaß schwinden. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würden neue MMOs ja nie Kunden bekommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also D3 wird sicher interessant aber bei dem neuen MMO bin ich skeptisch. Ok WoW hat mir schon nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr gefallen aber das gute war die stimmige Welt, die man aus Warcraft kennt.
> Wenn sie ein neues MMO schaffen müssen sie ein komplett neues Universum schaffen. Sowas traue ich Blizz durchaus noch zu aber wenn es um Spielinnovationen geht, so geht Blizz meistens hinterher und kopiert lieber bewährtes als das sie neue Sachen wagen.
> Ich denke das neue MMO wird einfach nur ein WoW in neuem Look !



Naja ich bin ziemlich gespannt auf das zweite MMO aus dem Hause Blizzard, es ist nunmal Qualitätsarbeit die da geliefert wird und beim zweiten werden sie vieles was sie gelernt haben direkt anwenden, ich bin da sehr sehr gespannt drauf.

Was die Innovationen angeht geb ich dir zwar recht, aber willst du denn Innovationen? Fandes du Soulbounds gut? Magst du Instanzierte Gebiete? (sorry, beides zerstört für mich das MMORPG-Feeling und blöderweise macht es jeder Entwickler nach..) Auf der anderen Seite, bietet Aion innovationen? Naja nicht wirklich, warum auch - wozu? Wer will denn Innovationen.. so 'n paar Kleinigkeiten âla Public Quests bei WAR sind ja ganz nett und bringen auch ein wenig frischen Wind rein, aber wirklich innovativ ist das nun auch nicht und wie gesagt, es will auch kaum wer, es reicht völlig wenn sie ein gutes Spiel bringen und die Definition "gut" hat hier, in meinen Augen zumindest, ganz andere Kriterien zu erfüllen.

Ein innovatives MMO müsste jetzt schon viel anders machen und dürfte eigentlich kein bisschen in das Bild eines der aktuell laufenden MMOs passen, das wär schwierig.


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. August 2009)

WoW hat den Grundstein gelegt, auf den jedes gute MMO aufbauen sollte.
Sollten jedoch andere Strukturen verwendet werden, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr gut sein....
Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man noch viel anders machen könnte.


----------



## Redstorm (14. August 2009)

Sanji wow hatte zwar das glück früh rauszukommen
dafür kam es aber zu unfertig raus :-)

Blizz hat danach soviel verändert sodass zb ein Balancing im PVP unmöglich geworden ist
ja ich weis es wird immer klassen geben die besser sein werden als die anderen 
aber wenn man sich mal einige klassen anguckt...

"Blizzard zieht so langsam die kreativen köpfe weg.."
Ist der Grund warum das spiel kaputt geht das da nur noch die dummen sitzen oder wie :-)

Blizz ist einfach nur noch Geldgeil geworden.
Sie vereinfachen das Spiel wo es nur geht damit die Kiddies weiter spielen.
Und so wird es meiner Meinung nach immer weiter zum Kiddie Spiel.<- Im Gegensatz zu Aion.

Wenn man in einer Woche Full S5 ist ohne sich sonderlich anzustrengen dann frag ich mich echt wo der Spielspaß bleibt..


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> WoW hat den Grundstein gelegt, auf den jedes gute MMO aufbauen sollte.
> Sollten jedoch andere Strukturen verwendet werden, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr gut sein....
> Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man noch viel anders machen könnte.



Und welches MMO´s hast du gespielt ? Ich meine vor allem MMORPG´s die es vor WoW gab.

Allein der Satz, wenn andere Strukturen verwendet werden, kann es nicht mehr gut sein ist lächerlich, sry. 
Mal Ultima Online gespielt ? Mal EVE Online gespielt ? Mal Darkfall Online gespielt ? Mal Dark Age of Camelot gespielt ? Diese Spiele verwenden komplett andere Strukturen als WoW und sind trotzdem sehr gut, denn wer auf RvR steht kommt z.b. an Daoc nicht vorbei.

Dein erster Satz ist auch der Grund dafür warum WoW Spieler nicht von WoW weg kommen obwohl sie gerne etwas anderes spielen möchten. Sie erwarten von einem anderen MMORPG nämlich einfach nur ein WoW in anderem Look.


----------



## Xâr (14. August 2009)

Also wenn ich hier so lese was einige Leute schreiben kommen mir echt die Tränen. 



> Blizz hat danach soviel verändert sodass zb ein Balancing im PVP unmöglich geworden is


 Zum einen ist jedes MMO im Grunde unfertig.. weil der Ausbau dessen ein stetiger Prozess ist. Als WoW damals rauskam haben wir uns alle gewundert, dass dieses Game von der Beta an so flüssig und Bugfrei lief. PvP Balancing kannte am Anfang noch kein Schwein. 



> WoW hat den Grundstein gelegt, auf den jedes gute MMO aufbauen sollte.


 Als WoW rauskam gab es schon einige MMOS Und keine schlechten.. Siehe SWG usw. Davon hätten sie sich vielleicht etwas mehr abschauen sollen, mehr, als sie sowieso geklaut haben. Viele MMOS gucken bestimmte Dinge von anderen ab. Das ist auch ok, warum sollte man gute inovationen schlecht anders machen.



> Und so wird es meiner Meinung nach immer weiter zum Kiddie Spiel.<- Im Gegensatz zu Aion


 Was zu beweisen wäre. Schaun wir mal in einem halben jahr.



> Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man noch viel anders machen könnte.


 Oehm..doch da fällt mir so einiges ein. Mal sehen wie Aion das so umsetzt. Ihr vergesst, dass es Online Games gibt die auf eine grosse Fangemeinschaft zurückblicken und sehr erfolgreich waren. Nehmen wir Lineage.. Eher was für die Amerikaner. Für 3,5 millionen Amerikaner.. 



> es ist nunmal Qualitätsarbeit die da geliefert


 Qualität ist ein weitläufiger Begriff. Und man sollte eine gute Public Relation nicht mit Qualtiät eines Games gleich setzen. Schaut man auf die ersten Bilder von Starcraft und Diablo.. na ja.. DA muss sich Blizzard aber noch anstrengen.. 

Das hört sich für mich alles eher nach kunterbunter WoW Welt an..


----------



## Virikas (14. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> Jop, zum neuem MMO von Blizz und zu D3 kann man sicherlich blind zugreifen.
> 
> Kann auch sein, dass momentan an WoW gespart wird, aufgrund der vielen Projekte, die gerade laufen.
> Gerade das neue MMO wird Unmengen an Entwicklungskosten verschlingen.


Diablo 3 wird bei mir denke ich mehr oder weniger ein "Blindkauf" werden. Starcraft 2 bin ich bislang sehr skeptisch. Einerseits wegen fehlendem LAN Modus, andererseits auch weil es irgendwie nichts neues aber auch nichts altes ist. Lässt sich schwer beschreiben. Irgendwie habe ich einfach aufgrund bisheriger Videos und der Einheiten/Gebäudelisten den Eindruck, Blizzard wollte frischen Wind in Starcraft bringen, hat sich dann aber doch nicht so recht getraut.

Und bezüglich des neuen MMO bin ich mehr als skeptisch. DAS wird definitiv kein Blindkauf. Hier möchte ich ganz klar sehen was die Zielgruppe von Blizzard ist und wenn dies wieder die gleiche Zielgruppe ist die momentan angestrebt wird (was sie höchstwahrscheinlich sein wird), dann mache ich auf sicher schon einen grossen Bogen. Mir hat WoW während Jahren sehr viel Spass gemacht, aber die Mitte BC eingeschlagene und mit WotLk fortgeführte Richtung hat mir gar nicht mehr zugesagt. Wenn das neue MMO also daran anknüpft ist das nichts mehr für mich. 

Aion werde ich sicherlich mal für eine Weile spielen und in "live" testen, Star Wars wird mal weiter im Auge behalten und wenn FFXIV die Komplexität von FFXI mit grösserer Benutzerfreundlichkeit koppelt hat es für mich persönlich sehr viel Potential.

PS: Ich bin übrigens grundsätzlich bereit ein beim Launch vom Umfang nicht fertiges MMO zu akzeptieren und im Zeit zur Entwicklung zu geben. Es muss einfach möglichst Bugfrei sein und stabil laufen und der Hersteller sollte ein klares Bild liefern, in welche Richtung es weitergeht. Kein MMO kann bei der Veröffentlichung den Umfang eines Spieles bieten, welches schon 2 Erweiterungen hinter sich hat und während 5 Jahren lief. Das würde die Entwicklungskosten und -zeit einfach sprengen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> WoW hat den Grundstein gelegt, auf den jedes gute MMO aufbauen sollte.
> Sollten jedoch andere Strukturen verwendet werden, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr gut sein....
> Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man noch viel anders machen könnte.


WoW hat keinen grundstein gelegt. Das waren spiele wie DAOC etc.
Auf dem aktuellen Prinzip von WoW sollte kein neues MMORPG aufbauen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. August 2009)

Xâr schrieb:


> [wollte nicht full quoten^^]



du sprichst mir aus der seele..../sign!


----------



## Geige (14. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> WoW hat keinen grundstein gelegt. Das waren spiele wie DAOC etc.
> Auf dem aktuellen Prinzip von WoW sollte kein neues MMORPG aufbauen.



*DA* wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, WoW hat als erstes die MMORPGs
Salonfähig gemacht, ich bin zwar kein WoW Fan, aber das muss man Blizzard zugestehen, dass
sie aus dem MMORPG-Nieschen-Markt einen absoluten Massenmarkt mit mehreren Millionen
Spielern gemacht hat!


----------



## Falbulon (14. August 2009)

4 Jahre WoW. Eine sehr schöne Klassikzeit und auch eine sehr schöne BS zeit hinter mir. Wir haben deutsche Raidvideos auf Vordermann gebracht und waren Teil der Story. Leider ist für mich nun mit Wotlk, den neuesten Änderungen, die Langeweile und Lustlosigkeit gekommen. WoW hat für mich an Glanz und Glorie verloren. WoW ist nun für eine andere Generation an Spieler und ich gehöre nicht mehr dazu.

Aion war für mich eher so ein Lala Spiel. Ach kommt von NCSoft, naja wen juckts. Als ich dann einen Betakey zur 1. NA/EU Closed Beta gewann, schaute ich einfach mal rein. Mit Vorurteilen wie, des ist eh nur nen Asia Grinder und ist grafisch bestimmt wie GW.

Tja ich wurde dann eines besseren belehrt. Nach 5 Beta Wochenenden muss ich sagen, jippieh. Ich hätte so oder so mit WoW aufgehört. Aber nun fällt mir das aufhören um so leichter. Um so überraschender war es jetzt auch für mich das sich einige meiner WoW-Kollegen ebenfalls dazu entschlossen haben und so der Start um so schöner wird.

WoW-Raid Videos wird es nun also vom guten alten Fal Bulon net mehr geben. Diese werde ich dann in AION weiterführen. Aber an dem großen Ziel einem WoW-Machinimas in Spielfilmlänge halte ich noch fest. Es wäre schade die letzten 2 Jahre der Arbeit in diesem Großprojekt eindach fallen zu lassen. Aber spielen werde ich WoW nun nicht mehr.

Nun zum Topic selbst.

Es ist schwer hier einen Vergleich anzustellen. Aion erzeugt auf jedenfall ein herrliches Feeling. Allerdings an das Feeling von WoW Classic kommt es nicht ran. Wenn man allerdings WoW heute vergleicht, dann muss ich leider Aion als meine Vorliebe entscheiden. Alles in allem ist AION sehr solide und macht höllig Spaß. Es hat wahrlich nicht dieses Feeling wie ein DaoC oder WoW Classic oder gar ein Warhammer. Eben weil es vom Stil her nicht Europäisch ist, wie die 3 Spiele. Dies macht dem ganzen aber kein Abbruch, es ist herrliche Fantasiekost.

Obs dann für länger hält muss man sehen. Ich stiere ja nach wie vor Richtung The Old Republic. Und dabei merkt man auch, das es wohl in Zukunft kein Spiel mehr schaffen wird alle Spieler an sich zu binden. Die Spiler werden sich mehr und mehr aufteilen.

Abschliessend sei noch gesagt das es nie ein Spiel schaffen wird WoW vom Tron zu schmeissen, das macht Blizzard selbsts chon gut genug. Klar sind jetzt viele neue dabei und spielen OWW zum erstenmal. Aber auch diese werden irgendwann Langeweile feststellen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Durch die Leichtigkeit an Epics zu kommen, durch die Einfachheit des Contents, ist die Spielerschaft abgestumpft. Einfachste Dinge wie sich bewegen, ordentlich tanken, ordentlich heilen, sind irgendwie verloren gegangen. Nur noch wenige strengen sich an, dem Rest ist es egal, eben weil man ja nun Epics auch so sehr leicht bekommt. Ich finde dieses Wandel ind er Community schade, da es sich eben auch arg auf das Spielens elbst auswirkt. Wenn man es immer schwieriger hat Nachwuchs zu finden für seine Raidgilde mit dem man auch vorran kommt. Die Mentalität ist durch die Leichtigkeit des Spiels zurückgegangen. Naxx25 hat WoW wahrlich nicht gut getan. Ich konnte diesen Umstand schon beim Leveln feststellen, das Spieler kein CC oder Fokustarget kannten. Nur noch reinrennen und AE'n. Was es als Heiler beim leveln net grade einfach gemacht hatte und so schon damals in Frust ausartetete wie sich sich die WoW Spielerschaft entwickelt. Nun ist sie fast vollends abgestumpft und daher für mich nicht mehr tragbar.

Jeder soll das spielen was er will. Mir machts keinen Spaß mehr und so geht es auch vielen anderen. Ich werde sicherlich Addon 3 mir anschauen. Denn das Leveln war in Wotlk schon ganz nett gemacht, auch wenn ich nach wie vor epische Questreihen wie in Classic vermisse. Aber ich denke solch epische Questreihen wird man erst wieder in The Old Republic bewundern dürfen. Wobe iich Aion bister nur bis Level 24 kenne und nur in Version 1.0.x.

Und btw. es wird immer Spieler geben die ihrem Spiel die Treue halten. Ich kenne auch noch einige aus WoW die Aion ungesehen schlecht machen und mich ingame anpöbeln. Sowas muss man einfach ignorieren. Es bringt nix. Wie ich schon schrieb. Jeder soll das spielen was ihm gefällt. Wem die neue WoW Welt gefällt, der soll des spielen, ich werde denjenigen deswegen nicht runtermachen. Nur ist für mich das ganze net mehr reizvoll und zu sehr auf Causuals ausgelegt. Eben für eine neue Generation an Spielern.

Hardcore war ich selbst, bzw. unsere Gilde nie. Wir haben 3 Raidtage pro Woche gespielt. Das ist normales Mittelmaß.

Wie dem auch sei. Alles hat mal ein Ende und derzeit sieht es für mich nach dem Ende in WoW aus als Dauerzocker aus.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> WoW hat den Grundstein gelegt, auf den jedes gute MMO aufbauen sollte.
> Sollten jedoch andere Strukturen verwendet werden, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr gut sein....
> Ich persönlich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was man noch viel anders machen könnte.



Vor Wow gab es viele andere MMOs welche schon die Grundstruktur hatten, Blizzard hat nur aus allem ein eigenes Spiel gemacht, das zur richtiten Zeit kam, und auch wirklich gut war (und teilweiße je nach Geschmack immernoch ist).


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. August 2009)

Ich habe mich iwie bisschen falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich meine nicht, dass WoW das erste gute MMO war und alles andere davor für die Tonne war.
Klar, wem DAoC gefällt, bitte. Meine Sache ist es nicht, ebenfalls wie War.

Wie Geige es schon gesagt hat, WoW hat den MMORPG-Markt salonfähig gemacht.
Wo wären wir heute, wenn es kein WoW gegeben hätte?
Auch meine ich damit, dass ein Spiel auf das Prinzip von WoW aufbauen sollte, um erfolgreich zu sein.
Nehmen wir doch z.B. AoC. Anfangs extrem gehyped, am Ende nur...Es war ein Grafikblender, der dazu noch völlig verbuggt war. Mittlerweile hat das Spiel die Kurve bekommen. Aber richtig erfolgreich wird es nie mehr werden, dafür muss am Anfang alles stimmen. WoW kam einfach zur richtigen Zeit, auch wenn es Anfangs eine Beta war, war es doch was komplett Neues, wo man sofort "eintauchen" konnte.
EvE Online spricht sicherlich nicht 100% der WoW-Community an, maximal vllt. 2% wären in der Lage, diesem komplexen Spiel zu folgen.
WoW ist nun mal das simpelste und bunteste Game, deswegen ist es so erfolgreich. Kaum Anforderungen an den Rechner, dazu noch von der legendären Spieleschmiede Blizzard.

Meine Meinung!


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2009)

Man sollte sich die Frage stellen, ob wir z.B. AION hierzulande überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen würden, wenn Blizzard mit World of Warcraft den MMO Markt nicht salonfähig gemacht hätte. Und falls doch, sicherlich nicht mit einer angepassten Version. Auch NCSoft ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen und hat sicherlich ausgelootet, ob es sich wirtschaftlich rentieren kann.

Mir gefällt WoW immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Ich mag das Universum, ja sogar die Vereinfachungen. Nicht mehr wie früher für vier Stunden raiden acht Stunden farmen. Wem das nicht mehr gefällt, der sollte natürlich aufhören. Wobei ich sagen muss, die Stimmung ingame ist bei weitem nicht so negativ wie es hier immer dargestellt wird.

Ob AION in Zukunft angepasst wird, das wird sich zeigen. Ein MMO ist einer stetigen Wandlung ausgesetzt. NCSoft muss - ebenso wie alle anderen - den Markt im Auge behalten. Jetzt also zu behaupten, AION wird niemals leichter/anders werden, ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Man sollte sich die Frage stellen, ob wir z.B. AION hierzulande überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen würden, wenn Blizzard mit World of Warcraft den MMO Markt nicht salonfähig gemacht hätte. Und falls doch, sicherlich nicht mit einer angepassten Version. Auch NCSoft ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen und hat sicherlich ausgelootet, ob es sich wirtschaftlich rentieren kann.



Naja, es wird nur übersetzt, ansonsten wird im Spiel selbst nix angepasst.


----------



## For-Free (14. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Man sollte sich die Frage stellen, ob wir z.B. AION hierzulande überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen würden, wenn Blizzard mit World of Warcraft den MMO Markt nicht salonfähig gemacht hätte. Und falls doch, sicherlich nicht mit einer angepassten Version. Auch NCSoft ist ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen und hat sicherlich ausgelootet, ob es sich wirtschaftlich rentieren kann.



Ich frage mich echt immer was die Leute so denken, meint ihr ernsthaft WoW war das erste MMo das jemals entwickelt wurde? 
Es gab schon vor WoW genug Spiele die es nach Europa geschafft haben. Ein Beispiel hierfür wäre das Spiel "Ragnarok". Dieses kam aus dem Asiatischen Bereich und schwappte lange vor WoW zu uns nach Europa. Gibt ne eigene euRO Version und dazu mehere Server. 
Von daher ist das nicht das Ergebnis vom Branchenführere WoW, dass wir Asiatische Games bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte dazu auch nicht vergessen das ein Spiel keine 1298736127654 Bazillionen Kunden brauch um Erfolgreich zu sein. Es reichen wenige Hundert/Tausent und das Spiel ist ein finanzieller Erfolg. Aber hey, WoW hat 90% der MMO-Spieler verblendet, weil sie es entweder nicht anders kennen (weil WoW ihr erstes MMO ist) oder aber, weil sie einfach abgestumpft sind.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2009)

Und wieviele MMOs gab es zu der Zeit? Und wieviele Spieler? Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen dass es heutzutage soviele MMOs zur Auswahl geben würde, wenn die Spielerzahl nicht so hochgeschnellt wäre? Welcher Entwickler würde denn das Risiko eingehen, wenn der Markt nicht da wäre? Der Spielerkuchen, von denen sich die Entwickler bedienen dürfen, ist definitiv größer. Und WoW hat einen Anteil daran, neben erhöhter Verfügbarkeit von DSL/Flatrates und anderen Umständen.

Im Übrigen habe ich vor WoW Ultima Online und ein wenig Eve gespielt...

@Norjena

Naja, aber selbst das ist ein zusätzlicher Aufwand, den man nicht unbedingt betreiben würde, wenn der u.a. deutsche Markt nicht so stark wäre. Eine englische Version und gut wäre es. Als ich EVE das letzte Mal gespielt habe, war es komplett englisch. Das hat sich mittlerweile auch geändert, glaube ich. Wobei wir Deutsche mit lokalisierten Versionen eh verwöhnt sind, ehal ob Online oder Offlinespiele. Das hat sicher einen Grund.


----------



## Tja (14. August 2009)

Meine Güte dieser Schwachsinn ist nicht auszuhalten:

Wer allen Ernstes glaubt, WoW hätte irgendeinen Einfluss auf Aion leidet unter Realitätsverweigerung. Ncsoft war LANGE vor Blizzard in diesem Genre aktiv (Lineage 1/2, Final Fantasy Reihe). Blizzard hat sich für World of Warcraft ordentlich bei Everquest 1 bedient. Trotzdem kam man zu keinem Zeitpunkt an die Spieltiefe/Möglichkeiten dieses Spieles heran. Rüstung färben ist in WoW immer noch nicht möglich, gab es zu vor aber schon in Ultima Online, Everquest 1. 



> Und wieviele MMOs gab es zu der Zeit? Und wieviele Spieler? Du willst mir also ernsthaft erzählen dass es heutzutage soviele MMOs zur Auswahl geben würde, wenn die Spielerzahl nicht so hochgeschnellt wäre? Welcher Entwickler würde denn das Risiko eingehen, wenn der Markt nicht da wäre?



Es gab Origin, Ncsoft, Verant und Mythic (kein Vergleich zum Mythic von heute). Blizzard hat dem Genre keine großen Gefallen getan, ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurden einfach zu viele Spieler angezogen, welche eigentlich nicht MMORPG tauglich sind und damit begann der Niedergang eines tollen Genres.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Naja, aber selbst das ist ein zusätzlicher Aufwand, den man nicht unbedingt betreiben würde, wenn der u.a. deutsche Markt nicht so stark wäre. Eine englische Version und gut wäre es. Als ich EVE das letzte Mal gespielt habe, war es komplett englisch. Das hat sich mittlerweile auch geändert, glaube ich. Wobei wir Deutsche mit lokalisierten Versionen eh verwöhnt sind, ehal ob Online oder Offlinespiele. Das hat sicher einen Grund.



Klar, der deutsche Spielemarkt ist sehr groß, einer der größten überhaupt, man darf ja nicht vergessen das dazu auch Österreich und zumindest ein großer Teil der Schweiz gehören (rein von der Sprache her gesehen).

Für 5 Millionen Finnen (also insgesamt, wie viele dort spielen, keine Ahnung) wird kein Spiel ins finnische übersetzt.

@Tja, wenn man in Wow Rüstungen färben könnte würde es ja keinen Unterschied zwischen den Charakteren mehr geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tja (14. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Klar, der deutsche Spielemarkt ist sehr groß, einer der größten überhaupt, man darf ja nicht vergessen das dazu auch Österreich und zumindest ein großer Teil der Schweiz gehören (rein von der Sprache her gesehen).
> 
> Für 5 Millionen Finnen (also insgesamt, wie viele dort spielen, keine Ahnung) wird kein Spiel ins finnische übersetzt.
> 
> ...



Unterschiede? *g* laufen doch eh alle in der selben Rüstung rum, blizzardmäßiger Einheitsbrei hehe. Ich freue mich richtig darauf, in Aion endlich wieder Farben verwenden zu können.


----------



## Kahadan (14. August 2009)

Aion werde ich auf jeden Fall antesten.
Ich freue mich schon auf ein Spiel mit etwas realitätsnaher Grafik und schön vielen Möglichkeiten meine Engelsdame zu individualisieren.
Da Aion schon länger in Asien erschienen ist, denke ich mal, dass kaum/keine Bugs in der europ. Version zu finden sind und es bis zur Höchststufe genug zu tun gibt, denke ich auch nicht dass Aion den selben schmachvollen Tod sterben muss wie AoC.


----------



## Ralistos (14. August 2009)

ich werde es antesten, 
habe HdR angetestet, war nicht mein Ding.
desweiteren habe ich auch noch AoC angetestet gehabt. war auch nicht so meine Sache.
bin jedesmal zu wow zurückgegagang. 

hoffe mal das Aion. nicht nur am anfagn viele player hat sondern auch mit der Zeit. und die Ziele auch langfriestig gestaltet worden sind. 
Das Ranking system hört sich super an.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. August 2009)

es ist doch absoluter blödsinn zu behaupten dass WoW, für alle anderen neuen MMORPGS "den weg geebnet" hat oder auch "salonfähig" gemacht hat. Die ganzen dutzenden MMOs (lineage oder auch DAOC) haben WoW erst ermöglicht. WoW wäre lange nicht so erfolgreich wie es heute ist, wenn es NCsoft und co. nicht gäbe. 90% der in WoW genutzen Spielmechankien gab es vorher schon! Klar wurd hier und da mal was Innovatives dazu gepatcht, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat Blizzard das Rad nie neu erfunden, macht euch das bitte klar!

Dass ihr meint, MMOs sein nur erfolgreich weil WoW erfolgreich ist kann ich nicht verstehn. Schaut euch eure selbstverliebte WoW Community doch mal an: Seit bald einem Jahr lasst ihr euch mit WOTLK nur noch Mist (freundlich ausgedrückt) vorsetzen und kaum ein WoW Spieler schaut sich noch ein  neues MMO an, geschweige denn überhaupt das jahrelang gepflegte WoW abo kündigen und zu einem anderen MMO wechseln - unvorstellbar. 
Wieviel % der heutigen WAR spieler sind denn Ex-WoWler? 
ich würde behaupten nicht mal mehr als 5%. Und das Spiel ist trotzdem auf seine Weise erfolgreich und die Server sind immernoch online. *Und genauso wäre es auch ohne WoW.*


----------



## afrael (14. August 2009)

Wir streiten uns jetzt 18 Seiten um das beste MMo .
Der eine mag WoW der andere Aion .
Ist doch egal wer was mag .


Meine meinung


----------



## Sin (14. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Wir streiten uns jetzt 18 Seiten um das beste MMo .
> Der eine mag WoW der andere Aion .



Hdro, definitiv


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> es ist doch absoluter blödsinn zu behaupten dass WoW, für alle anderen neuen MMORPGS "den weg geebnet" hat oder auch "salonfähig" gemacht hat. Die ganzen dutzenden MMOs (lineage oder auch DAOC) haben WoW erst ermöglicht. WoW wäre lange nicht so erfolgreich wie es heute ist, wenn es NCsoft und co. nicht gäbe. 90% der in WoW genutzen Spielmechankien gab es vorher schon! Klar wurd hier und da mal was Innovatives dazu gepatcht, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat Blizzard das Rad nie neu erfunden, macht euch das bitte klar!


WoW hat das Genre komplett verändert, das weiss man wenn man vor WoW schon MMOs gespielt hat. Weder Lineage2, DAoC noch SW:G hatten soviel Einfluss auf das Internet, dieses Genre und die kommenden Spiele. Wäre WoW nicht, dann wäre sowohl die amerikanische als auch die europäische MMORPG-Community weit kleiner als sie jetzt ist.
In meinen Augen wäre aber auch WoW nichts geworden ohne Ultima, D2 und Counter Strike (das sind die Spiele die, zumindest in Europa und Amerika, den Grundstein fürs online spielen gelegt haben). Ohne diese hätten wir warscheinlich immernoch nur ein unzureichend ausgebautes Verteilungsnetz und würden den Asiaten noch viel weiter nachstehen.

Das WoW Spieler sich keine anderen Spiele angucken halt ich für ein Gerücht und ehmn.. warum kaum WoW spieler WAR spielen liegt wohl einzig an WAR, ich spiele auch kein WAR - imo ist einfach nur dämlich - aber ich bin auch kein WoW Spieler.


----------



## Beefens (14. August 2009)

Aufjedenfall AION!

Kanns kaum erwarten, heute Abend wieder Beta!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW lutscht sich so langsam aus... Sobald in eingeloggt bin, schleicht sich mir die Frage was ich denn jetz machen solle, und logge wieder aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin aber der Meinung das jeder selbst für sich entscheiden soll was ihm besser liegt und was nicht!

Ich freu mich aufjedenfall schon auf AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ludian (14. August 2009)

Aber zugeben muss man das Wow nicht mehr das selbe war wie einst in den BC Zeiten, heute ist es Langweilig und Leicht.
Und ich kann gut glauben das Aion Wow übertrumpft wenn das Spiel nicht bald besser wird.


----------



## Ascalonier (14. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Also ich werde beides spieln und wahrscheinlich nach nem monat mit aion aufhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber ein teure Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du musst das spiel erst kaufen(50Euro)$$$(katsching).
Damit du es einen Monat spielen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

Achso noch zum Thema Innovationen.

WAR hat weitaus mehr Innovationen als nur Public Quests. Es sind sehr viele Innovationen vorhanden z.b.

- Wälzer des Wissens (war so gut, das es schon kurze Zeit später von Blizzard kopiert wurde)
- die bisher beste Verknüpfung von PvE und PvP. Kein Spiel bot sowas bisher
- Tanks sind auch im PvP Tanks und haben dort Schutzaufgaben. Zum Vergleich : Der WoW Krieger ist im PvE Tank und im PvP Dmg Maschine
- Das es keine 1:1 Klassen gibt, damit es Balanced ist. Ok das haben sie in Daoc schon gezeigt aber hier war es noch deutlicher. Die Unbalance entstand eigentlich immer nur durch Überlegenheit durch Masse
- Das Gildensystem mit Gildenleveln, muss sicher noch dran gearbeitet werden aber solch ein System sorgen dafür, das ein langer Zusammenhalt der Gilde belohnt wird
- Das Gruppenfindesystem : In keinem Spiel war es je einfacher eine Gruppe/Schlachtzug zu finden
- Das Leveln der Hauptstadt auch wenn noch schwer dran gearbeitet werden muss
uvm.

Wer also sagt die einzige Innovation waren Public Quests hat WAR nie wirklich gespielt !


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. August 2009)

Könnte daran liegen das es auch einfach die Innovationen, die es bieten wollte, mies umgesetzt hat.war zumindest mein eindruck bis lvl 32


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> WAR hat weitaus mehr Innovationen als nur Public Quests. Es sind sehr viele Innovationen vorhanden z.b.
> 
> - Wälzer des Wissens (war so gut, das es schon kurze Zeit später von Blizzard kopiert wurde)
> - die bisher beste Verknüpfung von PvE und PvP. Kein Spiel bot sowas bisher
> ...



Eine Verknüpfung zwischen PvE und PvP ist keine Innovation, das ist etwas was fast jedes Spiel anstrebt oder anstreben sollte, selbiges gilt für die Tanks. Keine 1:1 Balance, das ist eher ein Rückschritt. Das ist ein Weg bzw. eine Möglichkeit die Balance einfach zu gestalten (Spiegelklasse und Stein, Schere, Papier System lassen grüßen), das ist aber weder innovativ, noch gut oder neu.
Das Gildensystem gabs auch schon vorher und zwar weit besser (siehe RO), das Leveln der Hauptstadt wäre schön, wenns anständig umgesetzt wäre.
Das Gruppenfindesystem ist auch keine Innovation, es funktioniert gut, aber es ist auch nicht so das es sonderlich erwähnenswert oder gar eine Neuheit wäre.

Einzig über den Wälzer könnten wir uns Unterhalten, den hab ich so noch nirgendwo zu Gesicht bekommen, aber ich konnte ehrlich gesagt auch recht gut drauf verzichten, weswegen ich den nicht aufgeführt habe.


----------



## KickX (14. August 2009)

is zwar nich ganz das thema aber ich werd ma STO antesten denn das wa ich bisher gelesen u.gesehn habe hat mir gut gefallen.wie dem auch sei,wow is tot,lang lebe wow gg


----------



## For-Free (14. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Achso noch zum Thema Innovationen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wer also sagt die einzige Innovation waren Public Quests hat WAR nie wirklich gespielt !



Ich kann nirgends in den ganzen Posts finden, dass gesagt wurde, dass die einzige Innovation von WAR, die Public Qs sein. Es wurde (keine Ahnung mehr wer es genau gesagt hat[zu faul zum suchen]) nur gesagt, dass WAR immerhin eine Innovation mehr hatte als WoW. Das es die Einzige war, wurde nicht gesagt. Die Innovation der Public Qs diente nur als Beispiel dafür, dass WAR versucht hat aus den Schatten WoW´s zu kommen. Von daher verstehe ich nicht ganz warum du da direkt so eingeschnappt bist. Niemand wollte hier einen Innovationsroman über WAR schreiben, sondern nur ein kleines, einzelnes Beispiel dafür geben, dass man auch mal neue Sachen probieren kann.

Ich habe WAR auch gezockt, sowohl in der Beta mit den premade Chas,  als auch nach Release. Und wie einer der Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, dass Spiel war einfach..schlecht. Ja, dass ist meine eigene Meinung!


----------



## Slayed (14. August 2009)

Werde Aion mal Antesten, gefällt mir bis jetzt recht gut. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich Informationen drüber gesucht hab (hab es nur in eins zwei Buffed Shows gesehn). Wahrscheinlich werd ich mri aber erstma Dragon Age: Origins Kaufen das spielen und dann Aion antesten.


Mfg
Slayed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wer will denn Innovationen.. so 'n paar Kleinigkeiten âla Public Quests bei WAR sind ja ganz nett und bringen auch ein wenig frischen Wind rein, aber wirklich innovativ ist das nun auch nicht und wie gesagt, es will auch kaum wer, es reicht völlig wenn sie ein gutes Spiel bringen und die Definition "gut" hat hier, in meinen Augen zumindest, ganz andere Kriterien zu erfüllen.



Das war wohl die Ursache.
Aber wenn er es so will, WAR kommt dabei allerdings nicht sehr gut bei weg..


----------



## For-Free (14. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das war wohl die Ursache.
> Aber wenn er es so will, WAR kommt dabei allerdings nicht sehr gut bei weg..



Danke dafür, ich war, wie schon oben gesagt, zu faul diesen Textabschnitt rauszusuchen.
Und komischerweise, sind wir sogar was WAR angeht gleicher Meinung. Woher das nur kommen mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (14. August 2009)

ich werde dem spiel eine chance geben, aber ich befürchte das es mir zu fernöstlich ist.

Ich bevorzuge bei rollenspielen nen hässlichen, unflätigen Ork, an Stelle eines glatt gestriegelten androgynen Schönlings mit silbernen Haaren und Flügeln auf dem rücken xD ... frauen werden leider nicht spielbar seien, die sehen aus wie püppchen bzw. kleine kinder und ich hab keine lust eines tages ein knallrotes stopschild auf meinem monitor zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz abgesehen davon, dass Aion sicherlich magnetische wirkung auf das bekannte klientel der nachtelf-hunter-mit-langen-haaren-und-schmusikatzi-pet darstellt, die ich eher verabscheue

wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen dass 90% der spieler wie Bill-Kaulitz-Lookalikes rumlaufen. diesen eindruck bekommt man ja schon wenn man sich hier die ersten Aion siganturen anguckt.

wer ironie findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## Buldruil (14. August 2009)

Ich werd das Spiel auf alle Fälle intensiv antesten.
Auf gut Deutsch, habs mir vorbestellt ;D
PS: Wer keinen Beta Key hat und trotzdem Lust auf Aion hat, darf gerne im AionF Livestream vorbeischauen. (Link steht in der Signatur)


----------



## Stancer (14. August 2009)

Das viele Innovationen in WAR einfach schlecht umgesetzt sind stimme ich sogar zu. Ich mags halt nur nicht, wenn die WAR-Innovationen immer nur auf die PQ´s reduziert werden, denn das ist einfach nur gelogen.

Das Gildenlevelsystem gibt es übrigens auch in Aion aber in verbesserter Form. Dort profitiert die Gilde sehr viel mehr von einem hohen Level, denn sie schaltet dadurch Gegenstände und Craftrezepte frei, die nur "Gildencrafter" anfertigen können


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Meine Güte dieser Schwachsinn ist nicht auszuhalten:
> 
> Wer allen Ernstes glaubt, WoW hätte irgendeinen Einfluss auf Aion leidet unter Realitätsverweigerung. Ncsoft war LANGE vor Blizzard in diesem Genre aktiv (Lineage 1/2, Final Fantasy Reihe). Blizzard hat sich für World of Warcraft ordentlich bei Everquest 1 bedient. Trotzdem kam man zu keinem Zeitpunkt an die Spieltiefe/Möglichkeiten dieses Spieles heran. Rüstung färben ist in WoW immer noch nicht möglich, gab es zu vor aber schon in Ultima Online, Everquest 1.
> 
> Es gab Origin, Ncsoft, Verant und Mythic (kein Vergleich zum Mythic von heute). Blizzard hat dem Genre keine großen Gefallen getan, ganz im Gegenteil. Es wurden einfach zu viele Spieler angezogen, welche eigentlich nicht MMORPG tauglich sind und damit begann der Niedergang eines tollen Genres.



Leider leidest du unter Realitätsverweigerungen. Und schreibst dabei völlig am Thema vorbei. Das Thema ist nämlich, dass WoW das Genre aus seiner Nische und Nerdecke geholt hat und sehr viele Spieler auf den Geschmack MMO gebracht hat. Da ist es völlig egal, ob Spiele vorher Rüstung färben konnten oder welche Spieltiefe sie hatten - Thema verfehlt, sechs, setzten. Wer DAS leugnet, sollte anderen Leuten nicht Realitätsverweigerung vorwerfen. Fakt ist, dass es heute einen viel größeren Kundenkreis für MMOs gibt. WoW hatte durch seinen relativ simplen Einstieg einen entscheidenen Anteil dran (Classic war auch nie wirklich komplex). Ist mir schon klar, dass dir das nicht passt. WoW Bash ist ja in und besonders cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (15. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Leider leidest du unter Realitätsverweigerungen. Und schreibst dabei völlig am Thema vorbei. Das Thema ist nämlich, dass WoW das Genre aus seiner Nische und Nerdecke geholt hat und sehr viele Spieler auf den Geschmack MMO gebracht hat. Da ist es völlig egal, ob Spiele vorher Rüstung färben konnten oder welche Spieltiefe sie hatten - Thema verfehlt, sechs, setzten. Wer DAS leugnet, sollte anderen Leuten nicht Realitätsverweigerung vorwerfen. Fakt ist, dass es heute einen viel größeren Kundenkreis für MMOs gibt. WoW hatte durch seinen relativ simplen Einstieg einen entscheidenen Anteil dran (Classic war auch nie wirklich komplex). Ist mir schon klar, dass dir das nicht passt. WoW Bash ist ja in und besonders cool...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, im Nachhinein muss ich für mich persönlich sagen "leider hat Blizzard dies geschafft". Denn der Zusammenhalt der Community innerhalb der "Nerdecke" war einfach besser. Zudem befürchte ich nun einfach, dass die meisten Spiele nur noch für die von Blizzard geschaffte "breite" Masse programmiert werden, aber nur noch wenige Titel für die ursprüngliche MMO Zielgruppe hergestellt werden.


----------



## Odes (15. August 2009)

aion is voll das ranzgame
(gaywars² nur das es was kostet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (15. August 2009)

Das einzige game das WOW irgendwann mal vom thron stoßen wird is eh  DIABLO ONLINE ( sollte das mal irgendwann entwickelt werden^^ )

Aber endgeil wärs doch oda?  xd


Also nee im ernst jetz.  Gibt schon gute mmos ausser wow .. aion mag auch hervorragend sein keine frage.

Aba das mmo das wow "ablösen" wird kann sowieso nur von blizzard selbst programmiert werden. Find ich jetz ne^^

Aba so das mit diablo online mal im hinterkopf behalten ne. 

see you in 4 years wenns released wird Oo!


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Ja, im Nachhinein muss ich für mich persönlich sagen "leider hat Blizzard dies geschafft". Denn der Zusammenhalt der Community innerhalb der "Nerdecke" war einfach besser. Zudem befürchte ich nun einfach, dass die meisten Spiele nur noch für die von Blizzard geschaffte "breite" Masse programmiert werden, aber nur noch wenige Titel für die ursprüngliche MMO Zielgruppe hergestellt werden.



Das ist so auch nicht richtig, die Community war nicht besser, sie war anders und deswegen besser - also.. du verstehst! xD
Ich mein natürlich: mehr Leute = mehr Idioten, das ist eine einfache und so gut wie immer zutreffende Regel. Das Problem ist einfach das sogut wie alle kommenden MMOs sich viel zu sehr an WoW orientieren.
Sprich sie benutzen Seelengebundene Gegenstände und Instanzierte Bosskämpfe - das hat ziemlich direkten Einfluss auf Wirtschaft in einem Spiel, bei WoW gibt es kaum Wirtschaft, ich errinnere mich an frühere MMORPGs wo man Wochenlang damit verbringen konnte nur Sachen zu kaufen und wieder zu versteigern und zu verkaufen (im Spiel, passenden Foren usw.) um sich entweder besser auszurüsten oder um Geld zu machen. Respeccs? Sowas gabs nicht, wenn du dich verskillt hast hast du dein restlichen Build entweder darauf angepasst oder nochmal neu angefangen. Verskillen, aja, man konnte auch mehr verteilen als ein paar extra Skills oder Talente die letztlich eh jeder gleich hat (Hi, Stats? Charaktere gibts auch noch in Einzigartig?..). Dann waren die Server meist international, mehrsprachige Communitys sind ebenfalls sehr viel angenehmer als einsprachige - selbst wenn man sich dann doch nur unter deutschen aufhält, der Zusammenhalt untereinander ist ein ganz anderer. Das Konkurrenzverhalten ist auch nichtmehr das selbe, wenn es zwei Fraktionen gibt die sich nicht unterhalten können ist das auch schwierig imo, ich mags eigentlich am liebsten wenn die Konkurrenz und Diplomatie komplett von Gildenkonflikten kommen, dadurch entstehen wieder Bündnisse usw. - aber solche Plattformen werden ja auch nichtmehr geboten, weil wirklich erst dann werden Gilden wirklich zu Gilden.
Was ich eigentlich sagen will: all diese Punkte die es heute leider nichtmehr wirklich zu finden gibt haben erheblichen Einfluss auf die Community und das Verhalten der Spieler unter einander und das sind bei weitem noch nicht alle.


----------



## Trish09 (15. August 2009)

Es is völlig uninteressant welches MMO WoW vom "Thron" stößt darum gehts hier gar nich -_______-'
Hier gehts lediglich darum was ihr spielen werdet, Aion oder WoW, evtl noch mit der Begründung...


----------



## Ascalonier (15. August 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Typisch westliche Arroganz.
> 
> Merke: Dein Auto kommt aus Asien, dein Handy besteht aus asiatischen Teilen, dein MP3 Player stammt aus Asien, deine Hemden kommen aus Asien und, oh Schreck - dein Computer ist auch Asiate. Merkste was??
> 
> ...


----------



## Doomsta (15. August 2009)

Also aion macht mir einfach mehr spaß als WoW.
Werde es aufjedenfall zocken^^!


----------



## Norjena (15. August 2009)

Odes schrieb:


> aion is voll das ranzgame
> (gaywars² nur das es was kostet)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Absolut perfekt begründeter, sehr qualifizierter Beitrag....

Ich überreiche dir hiermit offiziell den heißbegehrten Lila-blassbau karierten Ananasdaumen.


----------



## Enyalios (15. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Absolut perfekt begründeter, sehr qualifizierter Beitrag....
> 
> Ich überreiche dir hiermit offiziell den heißbegehrten Lila-blassbau karierten Ananasdaumen.



Och Mist jetzt bekam der kleine Pupser doch seinen Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areos (15. August 2009)

also ich hab die Aion beta auch getestet und meins isses überhaupt nicht wirkt so blass und undurchsichtig. mich hats garnicht gepackt da weiterzukommen. als ich dann endlich fliegen konnte wars total bescheiden weil es voll die hakelige steuerung hat und man nur 1 min fliegen kann also find ichs eher sinnfrei. mehr abwechslung wie wow hats auch net weil man kann in nem mmo nur monster kloppen oder was sammlen bzw deaktivieren. alles is total unübersichtlich und fummelig bzw klein. die animationen, sounds und die chars erinnern mich eher an tekken oder soul calibur. (mehr fällt mir grad net ein )


zur info ich hab wow seit release gezockt und seit 2 monaten für immer aufgehört weil ichs nimmer sehen kann also ich bin neutral. dachte durch erzählungen von nem kumpel dem aion gefällt das spiel muss toll sein aber is net mein geschmack. 

wow is einsteigerfreundlicher, übersichtlicher, mehr für die breite masse hat die bessere spielmechanik und ist einfach "runder"

Aion is für mich nen spartengame wie WAR, HDRO und die ganzen anderen . es ist nicht schlecht aber auch net so rund wie wow

wieviele spieler nen game hat sagt auch net so viel aus weil grad aion nen asiatisches game is das merkt man soviel kann man da net an den westlichen stil anpassen deswegen hats in asien auch so viele member

das ist meine meinung dazu und nicht gesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich zock zur zeit cod4 fallout 3 und warte auf Starcraft 2 und The Old Republic (tor wird vielleicht auch nen spartengame aber da reizt mich das Setting)


----------



## Stancer (15. August 2009)

Also zum Fliegen kann ich sagen, das man später länger fliegen kann.

Hättest du ein MMORPG vor WoW gespielt wie z.b. everquest würdest du merken, das WoW auch nix neues bietet. Monster kloppen und Sachen sammeln, so funktioniert ein MMORPG nunmal.

Mit der unübersichtlichkeit kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, man kann das UI recht gut anpassen. Wer natürlich seine 200 Addons von WoW gewöhnt ist, was einem alles bunt leuchtend auf den Monitor bringt, was um einen so vor geht wird sich umstellen müssen, denn addons werden in Aion nicht möglich sein.
Die Animationen erinnern in der Tat an Kampfspiele aber das ist eben dieser Asia-Stil und mir gefallen die Animationen sehr gut.

Wie du schon sagtest, WoW ist einsteigerfreundlich. Es ist so einsteigerfreundlich, das man es schon nicht mehr MMORPG nennen kann, sondern sogar Blizz schon von MMO redet.  Es ist einfach nur auf Masse getrimmt. Und "rund" war WoW am Anfang auch nicht. Es fehlte der komplette Endgame-Content bzw. ganze Gebiet. Manche Spieler wollen diese Einfachheit, wo man alles hinterher geworfen bekommt wie in WoW, aber nicht. Warum hat EVE Online wohl seit Jahren stetig steigende Zahlen obwohl es das wohl komplexeste MMORPG auf dem Markt ist ?

Mit den Spielern hast du dich selbst belogen, denn WoW hat in Asien 5Mio Spieler, ist dort also noch beliebter als Aion (3,5 Millionen). Denn wenn man ein asiatisches Spiel nicht an den westlichen Markt anpassen könnte, wäre das umgekehrt doch eigentlich auch nicht möglich. Aber man sieht ja das es geht !

Wenn Aion nen Nischenspiel wird, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube, wäre ich sogar froh darüber. In Nischenspielen ist die Community meistens deutlich besser und vor allem freundlicher. Der Mainstream ala WoW lockt nämlich auch viele Idioten an, die es sich nur zum Ziel machen anderen den Spass zu verderben.
Spiel mal Vanguard und du wärst erstaunt darüber wie freundlich es in einem MMORPG zugehen kann. 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht : Geschmäcker sind verschieden und es ist dein gutes Recht für dich zu entscheiden ob dir Aion gefällt oder nicht !


----------



## Shintuargar (15. August 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Ja, im Nachhinein muss ich für mich persönlich sagen "leider hat Blizzard dies geschafft". Denn der Zusammenhalt der Community innerhalb der "Nerdecke" war einfach besser. Zudem befürchte ich nun einfach, dass die meisten Spiele nur noch für die von Blizzard geschaffte "breite" Masse programmiert werden, aber nur noch wenige Titel für die ursprüngliche MMO Zielgruppe hergestellt werden.



Und das ist ein Thema, was man durchaus kontrovers diskutieren kann (und sollte). Ich hab das an keiner Stelle in meinen Postings gewertet, natürlich gibt es Leute, die das nicht toll finden. Den Fakt das WoW den MMO Markt geöffnet hat, kann man aber nicht wegreden. Für die Entwickler sind ein Haufen wandelnder Dollar (Euro) Scheine dazugekommen, wo es nun drum geht soviele wie möglich auf seine Seite zu ziehen.

Die Auswirkungen sind ein ganz anderes Thema. In der Tat werden die meisten MMOs nun für die breite Masse entwickelt. Ich spreche auch nicht von MMORPG, weil in der Tat ist WoW keins, ebenso wenig wie WAR oder jetzt auch AION. Ich glaube, da brauchen wir uns nichts vormachen. Da NCSoft ja in den USA mit AION die Nummer 2 hinter Blizzard werden möchte, kann man davon ausgehen das die breite Masse angesprochen werden soll. Im Gegensatz dazu steht Darkfall Online, was nach meinen Infos ein Nischenspiel für Fans sein wollte. Dafür spricht auch das Sandbox System, was im Gegensatz zum üblichen Leveln, Quests, Instanzen etc. steht.

Oder EVE Online, welches ich als das eigentliche Phänomen in dem Genre halte. Vor den Entwicklern kan man insgesamt einfach nur den Hut ziehen, sich mit so einem komplexen Spiel solange am Markt halten zu können.


----------



## Norjena (15. August 2009)

Bioware wird mit The Old Republic wohl als erster Publisher seid Jahren wieder ein MMORPG auf den Markt zu bringen, allerdings fürchte ich das es dennoch für die breite Massen breitgetreten wird, die Story und Hintergründe werden ja anscheinend schon gewaltig gedehnt.

Aion wird/ist ein Massenprodukt, in diesem Punkt unterscheidet es sich kaum von Wow, manche Dinge sind in Aion besser, andere nicht...eigentlich bringt die Diskussion wenig, jeder muss sich selbst entscheiden. (Wow könnte mit dem nächsten Addon ja auf einmal wieder zu einem Nerd-Spiel werden...wer weiß, das Spiel hat sich mit 3 Addons in 3 verschiedene Windrichtungen gedreht).


----------



## Stancer (15. August 2009)

Man sollte einfach bedenken : Die Spieleentwickler sind ja keine Menschen, die uns was gutes tun wollen. Das sind alles Wirtschaftsunternehmen und bei denen geht es auch immer um harte $$$ wie bei jedem Unternehmen. Und ein Massenprodukt bringt mehr Einnahmen als ein Produkt, welches nur auf ganz bestimmte Spieler zugeschnitten ist.
Da Blizzard es als erstes geschafft hat ein MMO zu schaffen, welches wirklich jeder spielen kann, haben in den letzten Jahren viele Entwickler ebenso dieses Ziel angestrebt. Mit dem negativen Ergebnis, das das MMORPG Genre fast vollkommen zerstört ist.

Auch in Zukunft wird das so sein. Wenn ein Entwickler die Möglichkeit hat ein Massenprodukt zu schaffen, wird er diese vorgehensweise bevorzugen als ein Nischenspiel zu schaffen.
Die Jungs von Bioware sind grossartig, was RPG betrifft aber ich denke, wenn sie TOR als Massenkost ala WoW bringen, was sehr wahrscheinlich ist könnte dies ziemlich stark ihrem guten Ruf schaden.
Man muss sich doch nur mal Mythic anschauen. Mit Daoc galten sie als Genies, was RvR und PvP betrifft und hatten einen enormen Ruf und nu ? Nachdem sie WAR als Massenprodukt über viele Strecken verkorkst haben ist der gute Ruf hinüber.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bioware wird mit The Old Republic wohl als erster Publisher seid Jahren wieder ein MMORPG auf den Markt zu bringen, allerdings fürchte ich das es dennoch für die breite Massen breitgetreten wird, die Story und Hintergründe werden ja anscheinend schon gewaltig gedehnt.



RPG bedeutet im Bereich Computerspiele nicht das was ihr unter RP versteht, es steht dafür einen Charakter zu erstellen, entwickeln und zu individualisieren, nicht etwa eine Rolle zu spielen.
Allerdings ists auch schon sehr fraglich ob Aion dann das RPG tragen darf, so viel Individualisierung gibt es ja leider nicht. (Ich rede nicht vom Style sondern von Sachen wie Stats, Skills und Equipment)


----------



## Norjena (15. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> RPG bedeutet im Bereich Computerspiele nicht das was ihr unter RP versteht, es steht dafür einen Charakter zu erstellen, entwickeln und zu individualisieren, nicht etwa eine Rolle zu spielen.
> Allerdings ists auch schon sehr fraglich ob Aion dann das RPG tragen darf, so viel individualisierung gibt es ja leider nicht. (Ich rede nicht vom Style sondern von Sachen wie Stats, Skills und Equipment)



Genau das haben sie ja eigentlich vor, mehr Individualität, und eine richtige Story die sich wirklich durchs ganze Spiel zieht (aber hoffentlich nicht zu straff ist), was Talente Ausrüstung etc angeht ist kaum was bekannt...aber Möglichkeiten sind beinahe unbegretzt, der Spagat wird sicherlich auch sehr schwer...ich hoffe einfach das sie es so hinbekommen.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nur mal Mythic anschauen. Mit Daoc galten sie als Genies, was RvR und PvP betrifft und hatten einen enormen Ruf und nu ? Nachdem sie WAR als Massenprodukt über viele Strecken verkorkst haben ist der gute Ruf hinüber.



Ich bin mir in dem Punkt nicht einmal sicher, ob Mythic wirklich ganz alleine die Entscheidungen getroffen hat. Wenn ich mich mit einem Kumpel unterhalte, der relativ lange DAoC gespielt hat, dann bleibt immer die Frage im Raum stehen "Wieso hat Mythic in Sachen RvR einen so immensen Rückschritt gemacht?". Nahezu alle "WAR is coming" Brüller waren vor dem Release sicher, dass WAR ein sehr gutes RvR-Spiel wird. Eben weil Mythic ihr erfolgreiches Konzept nur in ein neues Gewand packen mussten. Es gab genug, die auf die negativen Tendenzen aufmerksam machten. Damals wurden sie als WoW-Fanboys betitelt, die das Spiel nur schlechtreden wollen, heute sieht man durchaus, dass sie nicht ganz unrecht hatten.

Kurzum, mein Kumpel ist ebenso wie ich der Meinung, dass EA zuviel reingeredet hat. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic ein relativ erfolgreiches Konzept freiwillig verstümmelt. Und das RvR in DAoC (ich habe es selbst nie gespielt) schien ja laut den Aussagen meines Kumpels sehr gut zu laufen.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Genau das haben sie ja eigentlich vor, mehr Individualität, und eine richtige Story die sich wirklich durchs ganze Spiel zieht (aber hoffentlich nicht zu straff ist), was Talente Ausrüstung etc angeht ist kaum was bekannt...aber Möglichkeiten sind beinahe unbegretzt, der Spagat wird sicherlich auch sehr schwer...ich hoffe einfach das sie es so hinbekommen.



Das Problem ist einfach wenn man das so umsetzt ist es nichtmehr Casualfreundlich.
Ich hätte das gern so gen Richtung D2 oder RO damals, das wär mal ne richtige Individualisierung!



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Kurzum, mein Kumpel ist ebenso wie ich der Meinung, dass EA zuviel reingeredet hat. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic ein relativ erfolgreiches Konzept freiwillig verstümmelt. Und das RvR in DAoC (ich habe es selbst nie gespielt) schien ja laut den Aussagen meines Kumpels sehr gut zu laufen.



Wieviel EA da reingeredet hat ist letztlich reine Spekulation, vielleicht haben sie sich auch einfach übernommen weil sie sich zusehr am Genreführer orientiert haben in der Hoffnung so mehr Spieler zu kriegen, Stichwort: Anfängerfreundlich).


----------



## chiller44 (15. August 2009)

also ich finde man sollte nicht andere niedermachen nur mal 
weil sie ein anderes spiel spielen waas einem selber nicht gefällt 
jeder spielt das was ihm persönlich spaß macht!!!

einer mag halt lieber eine einsteigerfreundliches und eher buntes spiel 
wie wow weil ihm das spiel spaß macht oder teu bleiben will oder wegen freunden.

manche mögen halt lieber spiel in asia styl wie z.B. final fantasy und halt etwas schwerer
der spielt halt aion vill nimmt er dafür sogar etwas mehr grinden in kauf.

ud manche spieln halt nischen spiele weil ihn das genere gefällt.

lasst doch einfach jeden spielen was ihm gefällt und hört auf ein gegenseitig fertig zumachen
das bringt euch nichts außer agressionen gegenüber einer person die ihr nicht kennt.

ich werd aion antesten wenns mir gefällt spiel ich es und wenn nicht halt nicht

viel spaß beim zocken (egal welches spiel^^)


----------



## For-Free (15. August 2009)

chiller44 schrieb:


> also ich finde man sollte nicht andere niedermachen nur mal
> weil sie ein anderes spiel spielen waas einem selber nicht gefällt
> jeder spielt das was ihm persönlich spaß macht!!!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das sich die Leute hier an die Gurgel gehen. Es hat auch nichts mit den genauen Geschmäckern zu tun. Klar, jeder sieht das anders. Ich denke eher, man will hier einfach die inhaltlichen Dinge auseinandernehmen. WoW vs Aion ist, wie bei den oben genannten Gründen (Massenproduktion, usw.), doch schon sehr richtig. Warum soll ich schließlich einen inhaltlichen Spieleklon spielen, wenn dieser sogar noch schlechter umgesetzt wurde?
Deshalb geht auch kein Post hier direkt auf die Grafik, Atmo usw. ein, weil dies keine Sinn machen würde. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind dort die Geschmäcker anders. Wo es aber Sinn macht, zu vergleichen, ist nunmal der reine "Content".


----------



## OldboyX (15. August 2009)

Areos schrieb:


> Aion is für mich nen spartengame wie WAR, HDRO und die ganzen anderen . es ist nicht schlecht aber auch net so rund wie wow



Aion hatte in Korea (und glaube auch ganz Asien) den erfolgreichsten MMO Start aller Zeiten. Es gibt bereits über 3,5 Mio Accounts - Tendenz steigend. Du kannst ja gern allerhand über Aion denken (Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden), aber es irgendwie als Spartengame auf dieselbe Stufe mit WAR und HDRO zu stellen (die zusammen vielleicht auf ein Sechstel der Aion Spieler kommen) ist nicht zutreffend.

Schon rein wenn man sieht, was in Aion in dem 1. Jahr seit Release an Patches gekommen ist erkennt man wie viele Ressourcen da vorhanden sind.


Zur Sache mit DAoC kann ich nur folgendes sagen:

Das MMO Genre hat sich stark verändert, genauso wie seine Spieler und DAoC mag damals ein gutes Spiel gewesen sein. Würde es heute so released werden, hätte es keine Chance. Ich habe damals mit Everquest angefangen (davor Meridian nicht so wirklich "richtig") und man denkt gerne zurück wie toll viele Sachen damals waren. Trotzdem würde ich heute fast alles nicht mehr akzeptieren in einem modernen neuen MMO.

Die Leute mögen hier zwar meist keine Vergleiche, aber für mich ist das in etwa so wie mit einem Auto. Ich hatte damals einen 1er Golf ohne Servolenkung, keine Zentralverriegelung, etc. Trotzdem war es damals das coolste Auto und wenn ich daran zurückdenke werde ich nostalgisch und denk mir "wie cool das war als man noch richtig lenken musste". Trotzdem würde ich mir nie wieder ein Auto kaufen ohne Servolenkung, Klimaanlage, Zentralverriegelung etc. und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gilt das einfach für alle Autofahrer: Die Kunden haben sich an bestimmte Annehmlichkeiten gewöhnt und sind nicht so gern bereit darauf wieder zu verzichten ganz besonders, wenn es wie bei MMOs üblich GLEICH VIEL KOSTET. 

Gerade WoW hat sehr viele Bequemlichkeiten eingeführt, die man in anderen Spielen sehr leicht vermisst (auch in letzter Zeit erst wieder). Wenn ich an Everquest zurückdenke:
- kaum quests, nur grind
- kein postsystem (in WoW kann man sogar mehrere Sachen verschicken, vermisse ich in HDRO extrem, man kann nur 1 slot pro Brief verschicken)
- kein AH
- keine portsteine
- kein Geistheiler, keine geistform um zur leiche zu kommen, man musste sie nackt "holen gehen"
- kein reisesystem (wie die flugmeister)
- exp loss
- solo ging sehr wenig
- kein lootsystem (nichts mit bedarf, gier, passen) jedes item konnte immer einfach "rausgenommen" werden (auch bei raids) und man lebte ständig in der gefahr, dass ein ninja-looter es einfach stiehlt (und es kam oft genug vor)
- später als es AAXP gab (sowas wie talentpunkte) keine möglichkeit zu respeccen (geschweige denn dual spec)
-usw.

Die Liste ist mit Sicherheit noch viel länger, die meisten Dinge vergisst oder verdrängt man. Ich hab Everquest schon vor Jahren gequittet, aber vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich nochmal gespielt (gab so ein Rückkehrprogramm). Natürlich kam viel Nostalgie hoch, aber gleichzeitig wurde mir sehr schnell klar, dass es unmöglich wäre für mich, das wieder "wirklich" zu spielen. Ein alter 1er Golf ist zwar eine tolle Sache, aber für den täglichen Einsatz, ohne Servo-lenkung, ohne Klimaanlage, Zentralverriegelung usw. ist es einfach unpraktisch.


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2009)

Ich weiss schon jetzt wo es grosses geheule geben wird. Hab nun bisl mit meinem Lvl 22 Ranger gespielt und in dem Gebiet sind bereits massig Gank-Trupps unterwegs. Sprich : Gruppen aus 5+ Spielern, alle mit Level 30, die sich dann vornehm dort aufhalten wo die Level 20-22 Questgebiete sind. 

Da man auch durch nen PvP Tod Erfahrung verliert dürfte es zu Release ein ganz schönes Geheule geben !


----------



## Tja (16. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Leider leidest du unter Realitätsverweigerungen. Und schreibst dabei völlig am Thema vorbei. Das Thema ist nämlich, dass WoW das Genre aus seiner Nische und Nerdecke geholt hat und sehr viele Spieler auf den Geschmack MMO gebracht hat. Da ist es völlig egal, ob Spiele vorher Rüstung färben konnten oder welche Spieltiefe sie hatten - Thema verfehlt, sechs, setzten. Wer DAS leugnet, sollte anderen Leuten nicht Realitätsverweigerung vorwerfen. Fakt ist, dass es heute einen viel größeren Kundenkreis für MMOs gibt. WoW hatte durch seinen relativ simplen Einstieg einen entscheidenen Anteil dran (Classic war auch nie wirklich komplex). Ist mir schon klar, dass dir das nicht passt. WoW Bash ist ja in und besonders cool...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau vor WoW war alles eine Nische, schon klar. Everquest 1 hatte mit seinen 500k + ein sehr große Anhängerschaft und da waren bei Weitem nicht so viel Idioten wie in WoW dabei. Selbst in einem pvp basiertem Spiel war Daoc hielt sich die Idiotendichte in Grenzen. Fande diverse Gesalten dann doch mal den Weg in MMORPG's wurden ihnen (zum Glück) schnell klar, dass sie dort mit ihrer Art/Spielweise weder willkommen sind noch irgendwas Zählbares zustande bringen würden.

Bis ja bis Blizzard mit WoW kam, die neue Heimat für viele Idioten, nicht MMORPG Spieler usw. 

Und ja natürlich passt mir das nicht, wenn ehemals tolles Genre plötzlich von dutzenden Idioten, Kinder mit Gossensprache udglm. überschwemmt wird. WoW hat das Genre aber trotzdem nicht geöffnet, es wurde nur für Leute, welche eigentlich keine MMORPG Spieler sind, interessant. Da man in WoW schließlich ganz allein lvl 60 kommen konnte. Und ja, das Ganze hat etwas mit dem Thema zu tun. Denn "Dank" WoW gab es in den letzten Jahren (abgesehen von EvE, Darkfall und Anfangs Vanguard) Stillstand in diesem Genre. 

Ich habe WoW selbst gespielt und lange Zeit hatte ich sogar Spaß daran, aber leider wurden die wenigen guten Sachen (Highend Gruppenspiel/Raids) komplett zerstört, vor allem durch den Lutschkönig. Siehe aktuelle BC 153 wenn selbst die größten Fans wie Marcel, Imke und Annette negative Dinge aufzeigen, sollten etliche Alarmglocken leuten. 

Mythic wurde übernommen, verbogen und umstrukturiert, nur um RvR dem durchschnittlichen WoW-Spieler zugänglich zu machen. Das konnte nicht gutgehen, deren Ruf ist im Eimer. Everquest 2 ist verglichen mit Everquest 1 ein Kindergeburtstag und wurde mit jedem Patch wowähnlicher, Herr der Ringe Online mag RP bieten, Langzeitmotivation Fehlanzeige. Age of Conan kam schlicht und ergreifend zu früh, teilweise zu einfach gestrickt. Bioware wird (leider) sich leider als nächstes von EA/Lucasarts verbiegen lassen müssen und somit wird Swtor auch eher seicht werden. Jeder weiß, dass es Bioware besser könnte, nur dürfen sie eben nicht..auch sie riskieren ihren Ruf. 

Und Blizzard selbst?

Deren Ruf bröckelt wie noch nie, jetzt mag der durschnittliche Wowler denken "und?". Nun Blizzard macht nicht nur WoW (ja ich weiß für viele schwierig vorstellbar), aber die negativen Auswirkungen in Richtung Diablo sind bereits deutlich zu erkennen. Es gibt nicht wenige D1+2 Fans, welche sich ernsthaft überlegen, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Nicht unbedingt weil Diablo 3 eher "diablo untypisch" wirkt, sondern weil man sich von Blizzard mit WoW veralbert fühlte. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass kaum noch Leute vom damaligen Spitzenteam dabei sind...

Der Markt war immer da, nur wurde er durch WoW zerstört, bzw. einer nicht mmorpg tauglichen Zielgruppe geöffnet das ist alles. Wer das als Erfolg sehen will, bitteschön ich sehe es eher als Rückschritt.



@ Stancer:

Würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen im ersten Monat, im ersten Monat sind so viele dabei, welche es nur mal antesten bis Kataklysm kommt und merken, dass Ncsoft nicht Blizzard ist und Heuler dort (zum Glück) wenig Chancen haben :-)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. August 2009)

Also die Aussage, es sei WoW zu verdanken, dass das Genre aus seiner Nieschen-Stellung gezogen wurde is ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You made my Day^^


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2009)

Jop stimmt, NCSoft wird sich wohl primär um den Asienmarkt kümmern und dort mehr auf die Spielerschaft hören als auf EU/US. Da wird das Geheule dann sicher fix untergehen und Heuler haben nur 2 Möglichkeiten : Damit Leben oder Aufhören, darauf warten das NCSoft etwas ändert brauchen sie nicht.

Da die PvP Kämpfe auch deutlich anspruchsvoller sind gehe ich auch stark davon aus, das gerade deswegen Aion weniger Spieler haben wird. Es ist nunmal Fakt, das in WoW Gestalten rum rennen, deren IQ gerade dazu ausreicht eine Maustaste zu drücken. Wenn solch jemand dann Aion spielt dürfte er fix gefrustet werden.

Mir gefällt es. Es ist genau die richtige Dosis Schwierigkeit und das Leveln wird wohl vor allem auf den letzten 5 Leveln richtige Arbeit aber danach kann man dann wenigstens Stolz auf das geleistete sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aion Leveln ist jedenfalls kein Vergleich zum WoW Leveln. Selbst zu Release war das Leveln in WoW extrem einfach.


----------



## Doomsta (16. August 2009)

das einige hier behaupten WoW hätte MMORPGS aus einer "niesche" herraus gerzogen ist doch absolut lächerlich.
Es gabs chon dutzende tolle MMORPGS vor WoW nur weil die meisten kiddie  erst mit worldoftshitcraft angefang zuhaben heißt das nicht das es nichts vorher gab. Blizzard hat mit wow zu 95% nur kopiert, versteht das bitte.


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Da die PvP Kämpfe auch deutlich anspruchsvoller sind gehe ich auch stark davon aus, das gerade deswegen Aion weniger Spieler haben wird. Es ist nunmal Fakt, das in WoW Gestalten rum rennen, deren IQ gerade dazu ausreicht eine Maustaste zu drücken. Wenn solch jemand dann Aion spielt dürfte er fix gefrustet werden.



So einfach ist Wow auch wieder nicht, selbst die angeblich "Gimpklasse" Krieger lässt sich nicht mit einer Maustaste (auch wenn diese "das Rota-Makro" hämmert) spielen. Vor allem im PvP kommt dann ein Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarge>Kracks>Wumms>Geistheiler.....raus.

Wow PvP kann durchaus recht anspruchsvoll sein, klar in Bgs geht alles irgerndwie, aber selbst da trifft man immer wieder auf wirklich gute Gegner bei denen 1 Fehler den Tod bedeutet.


----------



## Redstorm (16. August 2009)

Joa ich hab jetzt nen Tag Aion Beta gezockt und weis, dass ich es zocken werde.
Wenn ich das mal mit den Startgebieten in WoW vergleiche.. dann ist Aion um längen besser
und bietet mehr Spielspaß.

Klar was im Endgame in Aion abgeht kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Ja genau vor WoW war alles eine Nische, schon klar. Everquest 1 hatte mit seinen 500k + ein sehr große Anhängerschaft und da waren bei Weitem nicht so viel Idioten wie in WoW dabei. Selbst in einem pvp basiertem Spiel war Daoc hielt sich die Idiotendichte in Grenzen. Fande diverse Gesalten dann doch mal den Weg in MMORPG's wurden ihnen (zum Glück) schnell klar, dass sie dort mit ihrer Art/Spielweise weder willkommen sind noch irgendwas Zählbares zustande bringen würden.
> 
> Bis ja bis Blizzard mit WoW kam, die neue Heimat für viele Idioten, nicht MMORPG Spieler usw.
> 
> Und ja natürlich passt mir das nicht, wenn ehemals tolles Genre plötzlich von dutzenden Idioten, Kinder mit Gossensprache udglm. überschwemmt wird. WoW hat das Genre aber trotzdem nicht geöffnet, es wurde nur für Leute, welche eigentlich keine MMORPG Spieler sind, interessant. Da man in WoW schließlich ganz allein lvl 60 kommen konnte. Und ja, das Ganze hat etwas mit dem Thema zu tun. Denn "Dank" WoW gab es in den letzten Jahren (abgesehen von EvE, Darkfall und Anfangs Vanguard) Stillstand in diesem Genre.



Natürlich war es im Vergleich zu anderen PC-Spielegenres eine Nische. Ich kann echt nicht glauben, dass du wirklich der Meinung bist, dass ein MMO vorher wirklich zum guten Ton gehörten. Das waren dann eher Dinge wie RTS-Spiele, Egoshooter (Counter Strike vorneweg) oder Hack&Slays. Du willst ernsthaft in Abrede stellen, dass jedes einzelne dieser Genre weitaus mehr Spieler und Käuferpotential als die komplette MMO(RPG) Gemeinde hatte? 

Während du damals dafür ausgelacht wurdest, noch monatlich Geld für etwas zu zahlen, ist die Akzeptanz für MMOs deutlich gestiegen (auch wenn es noch genug gibt, die einen für Nerds halten). Ich habe auch niemals behauptet, Blizzard sei dafür allein verantwortlich, sondern hat einen großen Anteil daran. Selbstverständlich kommen DSL-Flatrates und der Ausbau dessen auch dazu. 

Was du anscheinend immer noch nicht verstehst, dass es mir um gar keine Wertung der Spielerschaft geht. Auch den Entwicklern ist es völlig egal, ob deren Kunden Idioten sind oder nicht, die wollen Cash, Zaster, Kohle. Ob die ganzen potentiellen neuen Kunden dort was zu suchen haben oder nicht, ist immer noch nicht das Thema, sondern dass die meisten durch WoW überhaupt erst für dieses Genre als mögliche Kunden für alle MMO-Entwickler zur Verfügung stehen. Ob man das toll finden soll, dass nun alle Entwickler eher Massenware machen, um jene Kunden zu bekommen, steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte.

Wenn es hier in Deutschland also keinen Markt für AION gäbe (um mich mal wieder auf meine Ursprungsaussage zu beziehen), würde NCSoft sich das dreimal überlegen, eine lokalisierte Version zu bringen. Die Zahlen in Asien reichen völlig aus, sie machen es trotzdem und sicher nicht, um uns was gutes zu tun.

Wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast, bezeichne ich WoW auch nicht als MMORPG. Du hast sicher nicht unrecht, wenn es "dank" WoW einen Stillstand gibt. Aber beweist das nicht auch, dass die Entwickler und Publisher der Meinung sind, der Großteil der Kunden möchte eben nichts extravagantes. Wäre nur eine Aussicht da, mit einem anderen Spielkonzept Millionen zu scheffeln, sie würden es machen. Und wenn du mal ehrlich bist, passt AION auch wunderbar in den Massenmarkt. Das Spiel hat schließlich auch nichts, was andere Spiele nicht auch haben.

Ich meine, wo sind wir hier? Auf einer Seite, die aus einer WoW-Datenbank entstanden ist. Die meisten hier angemeldeten werden WoW gespielt haben und sehr viele haben mit WoW ihre ersten Erfahrungen in dem Genre gesammelt. Die werden positiv gewesen sein, sonst würden sie sich für ähnliche Spiele nicht interessieren. Und somit auch nicht für AION. Jemand der sich nicht für MMOs interessiert, kann auch auch kein potetieller Kunde sein. 

@Doomsta

Vielleicht solltest du alles nochmal lesen und vorallem verstehen, dass es nicht um Inhalte geht, sondern um die Käuferschaft. Dann wirst du möglicherweise bemerken, dass dein Beitrag am Thema vorbei geht. Aber eventuell erwarte ich hier bei buffed auch zuviel.


----------



## Aranai (16. August 2009)

[X]  Sollche Umfragen sind immer wieder sinnlos und gehen mir auf ... .

Och kommt Leute. Langsam habt ihr doch selber genug davon. Die Zeit wird zeigen, wer Aion spielen wird und wer nicht. 
Ich hab ne CE und werd es spielen. Aber dieser Vergleich mit WoW wird doch immer armsehlieger. Die Argumente wiederholen sich doch nur...
"XYZ hat das, XYY hat aber der und das ist vieeel besssaaaaa..."


----------



## Kingseb (16. August 2009)

Ich denke AION wird vor allem durch die Grafik herrausstechen, die Trailer gefallen mir bisher auch sehr gut. Hoffe das dieses Spiel auf jedenfall mal eine richtige Konkurenz für WoW wird, nicht wir AoC, Warhammer, HdRO und unzählige andere Flopps..


----------



## Stancer (16. August 2009)

Also wer WAR, Lotro etc. als flops bezeichnet hat keine Ahnung.

Ich verstehs echt nicht wie manche immernoch die Qualität eines Spiels nur an den Verkaufzahlen festmachen und dazu noch glauben alles was weniger als 5Millionen Spieler hat sei ein Flop und sei scheisse !
*
Flop = Entwicklungs/Produktionskosten/Erhaltungskosten > Ertrag*

Das ist weder bei WAR noch bei Lotro so. Vermutlich noch nicht einmal bei AoC !


----------



## Tja (16. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Natürlich war es im Vergleich zu anderen PC-Spielegenres eine Nische. Ich kann echt nicht glauben, dass du wirklich der Meinung bist, dass ein MMO vorher wirklich zum guten Ton gehörten. Das waren dann eher Dinge wie RTS-Spiele, Egoshooter (Counter Strike vorneweg) oder Hack&Slays. Du willst ernsthaft in Abrede stellen, dass jedes einzelne dieser Genre weitaus mehr Spieler und Käuferpotential als die komplette MMO(RPG) Gemeinde hatte?
> 
> Während du damals dafür ausgelacht wurdest, noch monatlich Geld für etwas zu zahlen, ist die Akzeptanz für MMOs deutlich gestiegen (auch wenn es noch genug gibt, die einen für Nerds halten). Ich habe auch niemals behauptet, Blizzard sei dafür allein verantwortlich, sondern hat einen großen Anteil daran. Selbstverständlich kommen DSL-Flatrates und der Ausbau dessen auch dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich habe niemals behauptet, dass ein MMORPG mehr Zugkraft als RTS oder Ballerspiele hätte. Früher kamen die monatlichen Gebühren plus Internetabrechnung/Minute dazu, also war das Ganze schon mal viel teurer. Von daher war der potentielle Markt natürlich erheblich eingeschränkt. Counterstrike, TFC und vor allem Diablo waren damals das Maß der Dinge, damit hast Du vollkommen Recht.

Angenommen im deutschsprachigen Raum gäbe es keinen Markt für Aion (Schweiz, Österreich und Deutschland z.T. Luxenburg), Ncsoft würde es wie bei Lineage machen und die Leute auf Amiserver etc. zocken lassen. 

Die Entwickler trifft hier wenig Schuld, viel mehr die Distributoren. Durch den schirr unglaublichen WoW-Erfolg wurde der MMORPG Markt (leider) für Geschäftsleute interessant. Leute, welche von Computerspielen keinerlei Ahnung haben und glauben, sie könnten etwas kapieren, indem sie rein auf die Zahlen gucken und genau deshalb entstand der Stillstand. Es wurde einfach nur versucht, die Wowvorlage mit anderen Schwerpunkten/Spielwelten zu verknüpfen, das konnte nicht gutgehen. *Wem WoW gefällt, der spielt es bereits. Die Leute, welche damit unzufrieden sind, sehnen sich nach mehr Herausforderung/Sandkastenspielen (um ein paar zu nennen). Und ja auch damit lassen sich Millionen scheffeln. Der Irrglaube ein MMORPG brauche x.xxx.xxx Abos um erfolgreich zu sein, ist leider erst durch WoW entstanden. Bill Roper hat es am besten ausgedrückt: Es geht nicht darum, den Platzhirschen (World of Warcraft) zu besiegen, sondern um die Sicherstellung einer langfristigen Finanzierung des Spiels. 

*So sieht es nämlich aus und bis auf Bioware (aber auch nur weil LA & EA da ordentlich Druck machen), scheinen das alle kapiert zu haben. Schau Dir Ncsoft an, die wollen gar nicht mit WoW konkurrieren, sondern rechnen sich von vornherein einen realistischen Platz aus. Es ist nunmal viel schwieriger, einen Wowspieler abzuwerben, als einen Ex-WoWspieler an Land zu ziehen.*

*Als World of Warcraft erschien, waren sog. Flatrates schon sehr weit verbreitet, sprich Internet war billiger und natürlich hatte Blizzard eine unglaubliche Anhängerschaft, dank der Warcraft, Diablo und Starcraft Reihe.* Ich gehe aber jede Wette ein, würde WoW erscheinen und einem sowas wie den Lutschkönig vorsetzen, das Spiel hätte nie und nimmer den selben Erfolg gehabt.*

Das mit der Erfahrung mag shcon sein, nur darfst Du auch nicht vergessen, dass viele einfach World of Warcraft zockten, weil die Alternativen in eine ähnliche Richtung gedrängt wurden. Das World of Warcraft weiterhin #1 bleiben wird, ist unbestritten nur kümmert mich das ehrlichgesagt nicht. 

Ich hoffe inständig, dass Aion von Vereinfachungen verschont bleibt, wer sowas gut findet kann ja schließlich Wow zocken.


----------



## Geige (16. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also die Aussage, es sei WoW zu verdanken, dass das Genre aus seiner Nieschen-Stellung gezogen wurde is ein Traum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin bei Leibe kein Blizz/WoW-Fanboy, aber welches Spiel hat denn den MMORPG Markt so groß
und Einsteigerfreundlich gemacht!?
Genau World of Warcraft!
Ich habe mich an DAoC vor ca 1nem Jahr versucht und muss sagen, dass
es einfach unspielbar ist ohne so manche Komfortfunktion von Blizzard!



Stancer schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es. Es ist genau die richtige Dosis Schwierigkeit und das Leveln wird wohl vor allem auf den letzten 5 Leveln richtige Arbeit aber danach kann man dann wenigstens Stolz auf das geleistete sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das WoW Lvln war leicht, aber doch noch Zeitfressend, wenn man ein leicht zu Levelndes Spiel nennen will,
dann doch bitte WAR!
Aber wie du schon sagtest das lvln in Aion ist (zumindset für manche Klassen *hust*Ranger von 10 auf 20*hust*
ziemlich anspruchsvoll und man stirbt auch mal obwohl man nur einen kleinen Fehler gemacht hat!


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> [/b]So sieht es nämlich aus und bis auf Bioware (aber auch nur weil LA & EA da ordentlich Druck machen), scheinen das alle kapiert zu haben. Schau Dir Ncsoft an, die wollen gar nicht mit WoW konkurrieren, sondern rechnen sich von vornherein einen realistischen Platz aus. Es ist nunmal viel schwieriger, einen Wowspieler abzuwerben, als einen Ex-WoWspieler an Land zu ziehen.


*

Als ob.*


----------



## Fabuuiii (16. August 2009)

Da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte mir alles durchzulesen geb ich einfach mal meinen Saft zum Thema dazu.
Für mich ist Aion ein klarer Konkurent für WoW! Ich werde es antesten und mich warscheinlich von WoW zurückziehen und nuroch Aion spielen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbsKaeV5gLg...feature=related


Was spielst du!?!? AION!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (16. August 2009)

Also MMORPG war schon ein großer Markt, bevor es WoW gab. Und Abo's hat Blizzard genauso wenig erfunden. Nur, weil gerade einige hier erst durch WoW anscheinend dieses Genre kennengelernt haben, heisst es nicht, dass es nicht genug Spieler vorher gab.

Und, wenn Daoc für jemanden nicht spielbar ist ohne WoW-Komfort, dann muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: l2p.

Aber genau das habe ich ja schon gesagt, scheinen einige das Genre erst kennengelernt zu haben über Blizzards WoW.


----------



## Arben (16. August 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde ist mir die Zahl der Abos vollkommen wumpe und es ist begrüßenswert wenn AION nicht ein bisschen mit WoW konkurrieren kann. Solange es mir Spaß macht bin ich zufrieden, spiele ich anstatt mit 5.000.000 Blödmännern mit 50.000 Gleichgesinnten ist das das Beste was passieren kann.


----------



## hordetoaster (16. August 2009)

@Arben

Ich sehe das genauso, ich hoffe wirklich inständig das die Wow kiddies zuhause bleiben


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt wurde ist mir die Zahl der Abos vollkommen wumpe und es ist begrüßenswert wenn AION nicht ein bisschen mit WoW konkurrieren kann. Solange es mir Spaß macht bin ich zufrieden, spiele ich anstatt mit 5.000.000 Blödmännern mit 50.000 Gleichgesinnten ist das das Beste was passieren kann.



Das stimmt nur teilweise. Es hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn das MMO, das man mag auch entsprechend viele Abos hat und eben nicht nur "erhalten" wird, sondern auch toll und zügig "weiterentwickelt".


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur teilweise. Es hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn das MMO, das man mag auch entsprechend viele Abos hat und eben nicht nur "erhalten" wird, sondern auch toll und zügig "weiterentwickelt".



Kann man so leider auch nicht sagen. Lotro z.B. hat viel weniger Spieler als WoW und dennoch sind die Inhaltspatches und Addons um einiges größer und qualitativer als die die von WoW rausgebracht werden.


----------



## Sin (17. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Kann man so leider auch nicht sagen. Lotro z.B. hat viel weniger Spieler als WoW und dennoch sind die Inhaltspatches und Addons um einiges größer und qualitativer als die die von WoW rausgebracht werden.



Das ist ja auch nicht schwer ^^ Blizzard nimmt Instanz X und recyled sie. Siehe Patch 3.2.2. Ony als 80er Raidinstanz.


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2009)

Die Daoc Erweiterungen fand ich auch allesamt besser als jede WoW Erweiterung. Vom reinen Inhalt her bot jede Daoc Erweiterung deutlich mehr als beide WoW Erweiterungen zusammen.

Wer also glaubt nur bei WoW bzw. Spielen die X Millionen Abos haben, kommen gute Erweiterungen raus ist auf dem Holzweg. Bei den kleinen Spielen sind sie qualitativ sogar höherwertiger, denn man will seine Kunden ja halten. Die können es sich nicht leisten sehr viele Kunden zu verlieren. Blizz könnte auch gut mit nur 10% der momentanen Kunden leben. Lichking ist doch das beste Beispiel. Man liest es überall und in jedem Forum "Hallo, ich hab bisher WoW gespielt aber seit Lichking ist WoW nur noch sch...."

Allein im Aion Forum findeste das 100mal


----------



## dacarl (17. August 2009)

Aion macht tierisch Spaß. Letzenendes ist es auf jeden Fall Geschmackssache, ob man nun WOW oder Aion zockt. Wer aber auf gute Grafik abfährt, viele Möglichkeiten der Chargestaltung, saugeile Ingamemusik und eine packende Welt mit einer guten Story, der wird von zu Aion gehen.


----------



## Ferethor (17. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bei den kleinen Spielen sind sie qualitativ sogar höherwertiger, denn man will seine Kunden ja halten.



Wie Recht du hast, ich sage nur Minen von Moria. Zumindest ich finde sie sehr genial gemacht.

Ich freu mich schon auf das neue Addon von WoW, wie sie wieder krampfhaft versuchen ein tolles Addon rauszubringen. Jedes von ihnen wird schlechter. Immer mehr auf Casual ausgelegt, da das ja die größere Masse ausmacht. Früher war Blizz für die "Nerds" da, aber jetzt sind sie nur aufs Geld aus. Aber HALT! Sie wollen ja auch nur ihr Geld verdienen, der Rest interessiert kein Schwein.


----------



## Virikas (17. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur teilweise. Es hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn das MMO, das man mag auch entsprechend viele Abos hat und eben nicht nur "erhalten" wird, sondern auch toll und zügig "weiterentwickelt".


Toll und zügig weiterentwickelt? Ich glaube das kann man von WoW schon länger nicht mehr sagen. Von den bislang grossen Patches 3.1 und 3.2 bin ich jedenfalls masslos enttäuscht gewesen (und habe deshalb auch endgültig das Handtuch hingeschmissen). Im Endeffekt muss ich sagen, dass gerade 3.1 eigentlich kein Inhaltspatch war, sondern eine "Nachlieferung" dessen was zum Erscheinen der Erweiterung schon hätte vorhanden sein müssen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Icecrown-Citadel die irgendwann kommen wird. Eigentlich klarer Bestandteil der WotLk Erweiterung, also müsste eigentlich mit dem Addon bezahlt worden sein. Wenn ich daher unterm Strich betrachte, was meiner Ansicht nach als Weiterentwicklung übrig bleibt die ich meiner Ansicht nach nicht mit dem Addon gesondert bezahlt hatte bleibt lediglich das Argentumturnier übrig.

Für die Menge an Abos finde ich die effektive Inhaltserweiterung von Blizzard jedenfalls lausig. 5 neue Dailies die man 400 Tage abfarmen kann um neu eingefärbte Reittiere und Haustiere zu erhalten ist für mich kein Inhalt sondern ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Shintuargar (17. August 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf das neue Addon von WoW, wie sie wieder krampfhaft versuchen ein tolles Addon rauszubringen. Jedes von ihnen wird schlechter. Immer mehr auf Casual ausgelegt, da das ja die größere Masse ausmacht. Früher war Blizz für die "Nerds" da, aber jetzt sind sie nur aufs Geld aus. Aber HALT! Sie wollen ja auch nur ihr Geld verdienen, der Rest interessiert kein Schwein.



Wobei Turbine anscheinend auch den Weg einschlägt, wenn man sich die Diskussion um die kommende Änderung bei HdRO ansieht. Da gibt es auch schon einige, die sich beschweren, weil andere jetzt dieses "Strahlenset" hinterhergeschmissen bekommen, wofür sie noch "hart arbeiten" mussten. Nun könnte man sagen, es ist nur dieser kleine Teil der erleichtert wird. Aber so hat Blizzard schließlich auch angefangen.


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

Ich find Schade das die größen MMos auf "Casual" umspringen. Sie solten lieber die guten Spieler mit hartem Content halten. So Sachen wie z.B. die Gildenbank in WoW fand ich toll, was sie aus den inis gemacht nicht. Wie gesagt sie solten echt schweren Content nehmen und ihr Einstellung ändern von :"Jeder Depp(nicht Casual) muss alles sehen und haben." zu: "Wir haben/machen ein tolles Spiel wer es spielen will kann es gerne machen wer nicht, soll nicht rumheulen sondern gehe." 
Leider ist das nie der Fall wenn es um Geld geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenFlasH (17. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ich find Schade das die größen MMos auf "Casual" umspringen. Sie solten lieber die guten Spieler mit hartem Content halten. So Sachen wie z.B. die Gildenbank in WoW fand ich toll, was sie aus den inis gemacht nicht. Wie gesagt sie solten echt schweren Content nehmen und ihr Einstellung ändern von :"Jeder Depp(nicht Casual) muss alles sehen und haben." zu: "Wir haben/machen ein tolles Spiel wer es spielen will kann es gerne machen wer nicht, soll nicht rumheulen sondern gehe."
> Leider ist das nie der Fall wenn es um Geld geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So kann man vllt. als Spieler denken, aber nicht als Entwickler.

Das wichtigste ist halt...

1. Gewinn 
2. Erfolg (Spielerzahlen)
3. Spielbewertung durch Magazine

Wenn der Entwickler kein Geld mehr ins Spiel investieren kann, dann geht auch das Spiel flöten!


----------



## Stancer (17. August 2009)

Naja wer UO gespielt hat weiss, das das Umformen zur Casualtauglichkeit auch sehr negativ sein kann.

UO hatte seine Anhängerschaft aber 2001 wurde dann der Versuch unternommen, das Spiel für Casuals zu öffnen bzw. Spieler, die mit RP und den ganzen Grundelementen eines MMORPG nicht viel anfangen konnten. Alles wurde extrem einfach gemacht. Es kam das Addon "Third Dawn" und das war für die meisten Oldschool UO Spieler das Ende. 

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit krempelte sich die UO Community um von Freundlich zu "verzogen". Ok so extrem wie in WoW war es bei weitem noch nicht aber man merkte es als alter UO Spieler doch recht deutlich. Die alten Spieler verschwanden immer schneller und das war auch für mich das Ende von UO. Aber es waren davor 4 tolle Jahre.



ravenFlasH schrieb:


> 3. Spielbewertung durch Magazine




Ich glaube diesen Punkt kann man getrost streichen. WoW wird seit Jahren durch Spielemagazine gepusht, da diese Magazine auch viel Geld mit Sonderheften etc. verdienen.
Der Test von Vanguard in der Gamestar war das beste Beispiel : Ganze 10 Stunden haben die es getestet. Was kann man in 10Std in nem MMORPG schon groß sehen ? Allein mit dem Charaktereditor kann man sich 2 Stunden lang aufhalten.

Dazu kamen Schlagzeilen wie die von Burning Crusade "Das beste Addon für ein MMO aller Zeiten" .... HAHA !!!

Wer auf Spielemagazine vertraut, glaubt auch das was in der Bild steht. Spielemagazine bieten einen Überblick über den Markt, aber zur Meinungsbildung sind sie völlig ungeeignet !


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> So kann man vllt. als Spieler denken, aber nicht als Entwickler.
> 
> Das wichtigste ist halt...
> 
> ...



Nun ja aber ein gutes Spiel läuft das muss nicht "Casual" freundlich gemacht werden. Ich klaub ich würde nicht lügen wenn ich sage Old WoW hat genug Geld gemacht damit die Entwickler es weiterentwickeln konten.  Sonst gäbe es das jetzige WoW wohl nicht.

Also mit ner Stange Fanboys kann ein Spiel schon weiterentwickelt werden ohne es "Casual" freundlich machen zu müssen.


----------



## Virikas (17. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Nun ja aber ein gutes Spiel läuft das muss nicht "Casual" freundlich gemacht haben. Ich klaub ich würde nicht lügen wenn ich sage Old WoW hat genug Geld gemacht damit die Entwickler es weiterentwickeln konten.  Sonst gäbe es das jetzige WoW wohl nicht.
> 
> Also mit ner Stange Fanboys kann ein Spiel schon weiterentwickelt werden ohne es "Casual" freundlich machen zu müssen.


Das ein MMO nicht Casual freundlich sein darf würde ich nicht mal unterschreiben. Casual freundlich bedeutet für mich man muss nicht für alles 6 Stunden am Stück investieren, sondern kann auch 6 x 1 Stunde investieren. Es heisst nicht ich kann sämtliche Hirnzellen abschalten weil mir wirklich alles nachgetragen wird. Questtexte lesen nicht nötig, Questitems werden mit Neonschildern markiert und liegen maximal 1 Meter entfernt, selbst Mages können blindlings in Mob-Lager stürmen und die Mobs im Nahkampf umbolzen etc..


----------



## Lexxer240 (17. August 2009)

Ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort:

Ich werds auf jedenfall Testen aber ob ichs weiter spiele bleibt abzuwarten.....finde Aion ein gelungenes Spiel habe zwar nur einmal die Beta gespielt aber finds ziemlich gut...was ich nicht so gut finde sind Teile der Balanc der assasine mit level 11 haut nichtsoviel rein wie ein Gladiator und hält wenigr aus..gut man sagt er ist ein stoffie Killer aber bis man zu denen kommt ist man Tod Schleichen bringt nicht soo viel da es ziemlich kurz ist...aber bleibt ja abzuwarten wie es im High End Level ist....

Zu dem was manche hier Schreiben.....Keiner sagt das AION der WoW killer ist und wer das sagt will nur euch aus der Resserve locker solche Leute wollen nur wieder das sich die 2 Spiele Gruppen hassen....und das wieder unzählbare und "böse" Flames entstehen..und wisst ihr was..SIE SCHAFFEN ES....

Was ich erlich gesagt nicht verstehe..muss man sich so gehen lasse das man da mitschreibt es ist war das AOC oder WAR als WoW killer beschrieben worden sie es nicht geschaft haben..aber eins haben die 2 gemeinsam die meisten WoW spieler hassen sie und auch umgekehrt...warum..vll. weil manche nicht klar kommen das welche vom achso tollen WoW wegsind und sie deswegen eingeschnappt sind vll. auch weil ihr bester WoW Kumpel nach WAR ist und nun WoW nurnoch halbsoviel spaß macht....das ist es meistens man verbindet Emotionen damit...manche sagen auch einfach ich kan/will nicht wechseln nachdem ich 3 Jahre lang geraidet gelevelt und gefarmt habe.....

Andere was auch im WoW forum schon erfragt wurde (Was hält euch bei WoW?) bleiben nurnoch wegen Gilden und Freunden..was wen man mal erlich ist alles ein wenig an Gruppenzwang erinnert..(Zeigt auch die Southpark Folge sehr gut auf eine witzige Art....(Ja ich bin über 18 und schau manchmal Southpark flamt mich zu).....aber das so am Rande bemerkt...

Viele Leute zählen die schwächen auf und die Stärken sie Vergleichen Games aber im Grunde gewinnt immer Ihrs....und für den einen Kommentar am Anfang..... der so hassfeindlich geschrieben ist und wo man die Überheblichkeit mancher WoW spieler sogar riechen kan..WOW ist Marktführer bei den MMOs aber nur weil es die meisten Spieler hat ist es nicht das Beste MMO das ist geschmackssache..nur weil alle Nen Opel fahren ist der Porsche in machen augen besser...(Nur mmal so als kleines Beispiel)

Auch was Zeitschriften schreiben ..naja sie Schreiben auch nur Die stärken der Spiele wie sie für Ihre Augen Abschneiden..sowas sind Hilfen zur Entscheidung aber Sie sollten nicht Eure Meinung bestimmen den das ist die Meinung der Redaktion die diesen Artikel verfasst hat..Bei Buffed ist es doch das gleiche wen Buffed schreibt das neue WoW Patch ist schlecht geworden dan heisst das...ihrer Ansicht ist es Schlecht aber IHR könnt euch doch trotzdem eure Eigene Meinung bilden......

Das gleiche ist es Mit Spielen testet sie an und dan Urteilt darüber sagt eure Meinung aber bitte drückt Leuten mit einer anderen Meinung nicht eure Rein ......

in diesem sinne have fun


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Das ein MMO nicht Casual freundlich sein darf würde ich nicht mal unterschreiben. Casual freundlich bedeutet für mich man muss nicht für alles 6 Stunden am Stück investieren, sondern kann auch 6 x 1 Stunde investieren. Es heisst nicht ich kann sämtliche Hirnzellen abschalten weil mir wirklich alles nachgetragen wird. Questtexte lesen nicht nötig, Questitems werden mit Neonschildern markiert und liegen maximal 1 Meter entfernt, selbst Mages können blindlings in Mob-Lager stürmen und die Mobs im Nahkampf umbolzen etc..



Nun für mich sind Casual Leute die 2 mal pro Woche on gehen für paar Stunden vielleicht eine ini gehen und dann wieder off gehen.
Leute die sagen sie würden NUR 2 Stunden am Tag spielen sind keine Casuals mehr sondern Suchtis (Suchti=Jemand der etwas Regelmäßig macht z.B. jeden Abend 1 Flasche Bier Trinken oder halt zocken). Das man da noch Abstufungen machen kann solte klar sein.

Das man als Casual(Siehe oben) nicht die sofort alles sehen kann was neu ist solte selbstverständlich sein.
So aber jemand der es nicht auf die Reihe bekomt mal 1 Tag nich zu spielen dafür an einem anderen Tag mal 4Stunden mit der Gilde mitraidet, aber trotzdem alles sehen will, ist für mich ein Depp. Und das ist es was Blizz in meinen Augen macht. Sie machen WoW Deppen freundlich. Man braucht nichmal mehr Gilden um den Raid Content zu schaffen und das ist sehr arm.
Selbst ein Casual kann es schaffen zu sagen ich gehe 1 oder 2 Tage die Woche on für 3 Stunden und versuch mich mit meiner Gilde die genauso wenig spielt wie ich am Raid Content.
Klar sehen die nicht jeden Content sofort aber sie spielen alles in ihrem Tempo.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort:
> 
> Ich werds auf jedenfall Testen aber ob ichs weiter spiele bleibt abzuwarten.....finde Aion ein gelungenes Spiel habe zwar nur einmal die Beta gespielt aber finds ziemlich gut...was ich nicht so gut finde sind Teile der Balanc der assasine mit level 11 haut nichtsoviel rein wie ein Gladiator und hält wenigr aus..gut man sagt er ist ein stoffie Killer aber bis man zu denen kommt ist man Tod Schleichen bringt nicht soo viel da es ziemlich kurz ist...aber bleibt ja abzuwarten wie es im High End Level ist....



Tut mir leid aber das ist absoluter Blödsinn was du schreibst....auf einem Stand von 11 Leveln kannst du nicht ernsthaft von Balance sprechen...da liegen noch 40 level vor dir in denen sich Spielweise der Klassen und die Wirkung ihrer Skills drastisch voneinander separieren....

Ein Assa teilt im 40 bis 50 Bereich sehr derben burst dmg aus...sollte der gegner jedoch danach noch stehen...siehts einfach schlecht für ihn aus...logische schlussfolge dafür das er so vie dmg fährt....die steigerung dazu ist der mage der eben eine glaskanone ist...


----------



## Lexxer240 (17. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber das ist absoluter Blödsinn was du schreibst....auf einem Stand von 11 Leveln kannst du nicht ernsthaft von Balance sprechen...da liegen noch 40 level vor dir in denen sich Spielweise der Klassen und die Wirkung ihrer Skills drastisch voneinander separieren....
> 
> Ein Assa teilt im 40 bis 50 Bereich sehr derben burst dmg aus...sollte der gegner jedoch danach noch stehen...siehts einfach schlecht für ihn aus...logische schlussfolge dafür das er so vie dmg fährt....die steigerung dazu ist der mage der eben eine glaskanone ist...





Ich habe ja geschrieben wie es im end game wird bleibt abzuwarten und nein es ist kein Blödsinn in einem RvR spiel sollte andauernde Balanc herschen WAR schaft das im Grunde ja auch...aber halt nicht Richtig da dort die Balanc mit 40 teilweise schrott ist


----------



## Ascalonier (17. August 2009)

WoW : LOTRO = 1:0

WoW : WAR    = 1:0

WoW : AoC     = 1:0

WoW :RoM      = 1:0
--------------------
Finale:


WoW : AION    =5:0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (17. August 2009)

Wieso würde mich net wundern wenn der Smiley eine autobiografische Funktion hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lexxer

Mag sein nur musst du dich in einem Levelbreich befinden in dem es zum PvP bzw RvR kommt..und das passiert nunmal auch nicht vor 20(die ersten Rifts in Eltnen bzw Morheim) respektieve auf 25 im Abyss...und da ist die balance auch schon eine ganz andere.


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben wie es im end game wird bleibt abzuwarten und nein es ist kein Blödsinn in einem RvR spiel sollte andauernde Balanc herschen WAR schaft das im Grunde ja auch...aber halt nicht Richtig da dort die Balanc mit 40 teilweise schrott ist



Aion ist kein RvR Spiel, und gibt nicht in jedem Bereich PvP, das PvP sit auch nicht getrennt, später kannst du mit Lvl 25 in den Abyss, aber kämpfst gegen Lvl 50 Leute...das kannst du mit WAR garnicht vergleichen, Balance ist ab Lvl 50 erst wirklich relevant.


----------



## Zepheus (17. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Nun ja aber ein gutes Spiel läuft das muss nicht "Casual" freundlich gemacht werden. Ich klaub ich würde nicht lügen wenn ich sage Old WoW hat genug Geld gemacht damit die Entwickler es weiterentwickeln konten.  Sonst gäbe es das jetzige WoW wohl nicht.
> 
> Also mit ner Stange Fanboys kann ein Spiel schon weiterentwickelt werden ohne es "Casual" freundlich machen zu müssen.




Naja aber rechne mal durch es gibt sagen wir mal weltweit 2000 Gilden die den kompletten!!!!(also inklusive Algalon) Content durch haben, diese haben im durchschnitt 50-100 Spieler, sein wir mal großzügig und nehmen die 100

2000x100 = 200.000 Spieler

wenn du jetzt noch eine größere Zahl an Spielern nimmst die an den letzten Encountern Arbeiten nehmen wir die zahl x5
also 1Mio


Glaubst du wirklich Blizzard Pfeift auf 10mio(12,5waren es glaube ich momentan, 1,5mio China Farmer;ich weiß es sind bestimmt mehr; ziehe ich mal ab) zusätzliche Spieler und dementsprechende Mehreinnahmen nur damit die Non Casuals unter sich sind?
Das einzige was ich mir wirklich vorstellen könnte wäre ein Hard Server (ähnlich dem Turnier server) wo dann alle Mobs und Bosse 30% mehr leben haben und noch fester zuschlagen....dann hätten zumindest beide seiten ihre Ruhe...die Pro´s können untereinander angeben und die Casual´s ihr Spiel Spielen.


so aber BTT
Aion...nee absolut nicht mein Fall


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Naja aber rechne mal durch es gibt sagen wir mal weltweit 2000 Gilden die den kompletten!!!!(also inklusive Algalon) Content durch haben, diese haben im durchschnitt 50-100 Spieler, sein wir mal großzügig und nehmen die 100
> 2000x100 = 200.000 Spieler



1. Algadom und das Gedöngs ist nur Pseudocontent, das sich die Leute mit sowas verarschen lassen gibt mir noch immer Rätsel auf.

2. Waren es auch schon zu BC Zeiten an die 10Millionen Spieler, und wie viele davon haben vor den Nerfs Sunwell gesehen? vieleicht 5-10% (nicht clear, aber gesehen), und dennoch sind die Zahlen ständig gestiegen....und alle Leute die ich kannte (und viele davon waren Casuals) waren bei weitem zufriedener als jetzt.

Die wollen einfach weniger Arbeit, 1mal die selbe Instanz in 6 Versionen ist leichter als eine 10er, und 1-2 25er mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Genauso die Sets, oder die Klassen, alles wird einfach gleich gepatcht statt balanced, und jetzt kommen schon wieder alte Bosse (Ony) PLUS! Alte Itemskins...
Wem das nicht auffällt oder sogar noch gut heißt ist sowieso nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Zepheus (17. August 2009)

ist aber durch den Wandel der Community bedingt.....

Ganz ehrlich hat sich wer zu Vanilla/Classic Zeiten gedanken über´s Hitcap oder Groß DPS Werte gemacht? maximal über die Feuerresi für Raggi.
Heute ist größtenteils alles nur noch Zahlenschieberei der Community ("Woas 2000DPS fährst du du kannst ned mit Raiden!!!")und nichtmal von Blizzard selber.
Die die im Grunde Ausgegrenzt werden, muss Blizzard nun Notgedrungen wieder durch Klassen Buffs oder Inzen vereinfacherung ins Spiel bringen.

Denn das ist es eigentlich ja noch..... ein Spiel


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

In Vanilla gabs das genauso, und zwar in allen guten Raidgilden, nicht umsonst haben vieleicht 1% der Spieler das alte Naxxramas gecleart.


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Also die DPS waren schon zu MC-Zeiten ein Thema aber nicht so in dem Ausmaß wie es jetzt der Fall ist.

Ansonsten stimm ich Norjena zu was das Recycling des alten Contents angeht. Mal überlegen, was würde ich als Firmenchef machen wenn ich weiss ich brauche alle kreativen Köpfe für das neue MMO aber gleichzeitig will ich den Geldhahn von WoW nicht gleich versiegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau, ich mache aus ganz wenig Möglichkeiten das Meiste - in dem Punkt ist Blizzard auf seine Sicht ja nicht übel. Wer es schafft minimalsten Content als komplett neu und toll zu verkaufen und die Abonenten auch noch Loblieder auf einen singen, der hat doch Anerkennung verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir aufgefallen ist: In der Umfrage hat AION schon mächtig zu WoW aufgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seitdem der Thread verschoben wurde versteht sich.


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Das die DPS jetzt so "wichtig" wird ist klar, nix anderes zählt mehr, früher war ein Meleeschami trotz 1,5k Dps in BT beliebter als Paprikasalami. Ähnlich anderen Klassen, fürs kiten, dispellen, CC, AoE oder sonstwas.

Jetzt kann jede Klasse alles, das meiste (von Hardmodes abgesehn) ist total einfach, klar das dann NUR noch Dps wichtig ist, kurze Kämpfe>weniger Platz für Fehler>schnelelr am Ziel/Loot. Zudem kann man durchaus davon ausgehen das Leute mit einer guten Rota und gepflegtem Equip, sprich Leute die das maximale raushohlen auch nicht 5mal im selben Feuerchen sterben, bei den Brain Afklern welche ihr Cast Rnd Makro drücken machen solche Fehler deutlich öfter.


----------



## Ferethor (17. August 2009)

Ein Cast-Rnd-Makro? Norjena, da hast du mich aber auf eine Idee gebracht. Bevor mein WoW-Abo ausläuft wird nochmal ordentlich geraidet und zwar genau mit DIESEM Makro. Vielleicht macht WoW dann wieder Spaß?

Einfach ein Makro anfertigen, alle Spells reinpacken, das Makro auf alle Tasten legen und dann ---> *FACEROLL*

Und da ich ein DK bin, ist es eh jedem egal. ^_^


----------



## Enyalios (17. August 2009)

Wenn du alles in 1 MAkro packst brauchst du nicht mehr zu faceroll´n. Manche DK´s kamen nach ein paar mal rollen aus dem Takt und wussten nicht mehr ob links oder rechts weiter > aus diesem Grund half die Palacommunity den DK´s aus und bot ihr Hilfe an bei der Erstellung des "All-In"-Makros.


----------



## cyberraider (17. August 2009)

Was mich am meisten stört ist, das die Grundprinzipien in WoW einfach nicht mehr angewandt werden. Jeder haut auf jeden Mob und wundert sich dann, das alle sterben. Antanken lassen ist ein Fremdwort und ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen garnicht was CC bedeutet.

Deshalb habe ich Aion angetestet und mich klar für Aion eintschieden. Ich hoffe das es dort auch wieder möglich ist RP auszuleben. Einfach mal an einem schönen Ort mit Leuten etwas abhängen und nicht nur der Run auf max. Level um die schönen lila Items abzugreifen.

Wenn ich noch an Vanilla WoW denke wo man noch verträumte Abende am Lagerfeuer in BB verbringen konnte ohne zu denke "Mist in der Zeit hätte ich schon wieder lvl up gehabt".#

Heute ist WoW nur noch im gogo Fieber und darauf habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist, das die Grundprinzipien in WoW einfach nicht mehr angewandt werden. Jeder haut auf jeden Mob und wundert sich dann, das alle sterben. Antanken lassen ist ein Fremdwort und ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen garnicht was CC bedeutet.


CC und antanken? Wozu? Zeitverschwendung.. das brauchst seit WotLK einfach nichtmehr und ja.. der Tank der nach WotLK noch Aggro verliert sollte am besten seinen Account wieder bei eBay abgeben.



cyberraider schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich Aion angetestet und mich klar für Aion eintschieden. Ich hoffe das es dort auch wieder möglich ist RP auszuleben.


Ich hoffe für dich das du deine RP Community selber mitbringst.


----------



## Dormamu (17. August 2009)

cyberraider schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist, das die Grundprinzipien in WoW einfach nicht mehr angewandt werden. Jeder haut auf jeden Mob und wundert sich dann, das alle sterben. Antanken lassen ist ein Fremdwort und ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen garnicht was CC bedeutet.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich Aion angetestet und mich klar für Aion eintschieden. Ich hoffe das es dort auch wieder möglich ist RP auszuleben. Einfach mal an einem schönen Ort mit Leuten etwas abhängen und nicht nur der Run auf max. Level um die schönen lila Items abzugreifen.
> 
> ...


Jo das vermisse ich auch. Erst mal sehn wer alles in der Gegner Gruppe ist. Dann musss der Geshept werden, ein anderen gestunt, etc. Jetzt ist es nurnoch rein losloslos und am besten nichtmal den Tank vorlassen. Schade Hirn offline Modus.


----------



## cyberraider (17. August 2009)

Aggro verlieren ist eine Sache. Erst garkeine Aggro zu haben eine andere.


----------



## Norjena (17. August 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ein Cast-Rnd-Makro? Norjena, da hast du mich aber auf eine Idee gebracht. Bevor mein WoW-Abo ausläuft wird nochmal ordentlich geraidet und zwar genau mit DIESEM Makro. Vielleicht macht WoW dann wieder Spaß?
> Einfach ein Makro anfertigen, alle Spells reinpacken, das Makro auf alle Tasten legen und dann ---> *FACEROLL*
> Und da ich ein DK bin, ist es eh jedem egal. ^_^



Ja, das geht^^, und lustig isses auch, hab das schonmal mit nem Magetwink aus Spaß in lowinstanzen gemacht, Frost geskillt, aber abwechselst Frost, Feuer und Arcanzeugs rumgespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (das lustige, es ist entweder niemand aufgefallen, oder keiner wollte etwas sagen hihi)

Als Dk geht sowas aber schwer, wegen den Runen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (Und Schadens wirds fast keinen machen, weil so wirklich einfach ist die Klasse ja eigentlich nicht wie immer behauptet wird, weißt ja selbst da du einen spielst.)


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2009)

ToTT und Missdirection lassen grüßen, ansonten gibts ja auch noch den Taunt-button.

Wenn das alles nicht helfen sollte hat wohl nicht der Tank gepullt :>

/e


----------



## Oogieboogie (17. August 2009)

Also ich habe vor einiger Zeit mit WoW aufgehört, jetzt Aion entdeckt und wegen dem Bildmaterial, das ich seither gesehen habe, dann das Spiel vorbestellt.
Da jeder, der das Spiel vorbestellt, einen Betakey bekommt, habe ich dieses Wochenende am letzten Betawochenende teilgenommen und freue mich jetzt auf den release.


----------



## cyberraider (17. August 2009)

oder der Heiler hatte gerade kein Mana aber achtet schon auf die Feinheiten. Ist ja alles sooo einfach


----------



## ravenFlasH (17. August 2009)

Mein Fazit nach dem Betawochende:

Das Spiel hat echt eine Menge Potenzial und es wird mit Sicherheit nicht floppen wie AoC oder War, dennoch kommt es einfach nicht an WoW ran...
Irgendwas fehlt halt einem, ich rede vom gewissen Flair, denn halt WoW hat.

Die Frage ist jetzt halt nur, ob ich Aion oder CoD6 zocken soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (17. August 2009)

Was für ein vergleich *gg* Ein MMOG oder ein FPS ^.^ Je nachdem wozu du lust hast würde ich mal sagen ich werde mir beides gönnen denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bibl88k (17. August 2009)

Angetestet. Verliebt. Aion > WoW || Alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Antariel (17. August 2009)

Spiel schon seit der 2ten Closed Beta Aion und brauch auch nimmer lang überlegen. Werd in jedemfall Aion spieln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Ferethor (18. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> (Und Schadens wirds fast keinen machen, weil so wirklich einfach ist die Klasse ja eigentlich nicht wie immer behauptet wird, weißt ja selbst da du einen spielst.)


Das kannste laut sagen. Einmal aus der Rotation draußen und schon bricht der Schaden ein. Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso soviele den DK für eine Noobklasse halten. 


Schau dir mal den Pala an, hab ich auch gespielt. Rotation? Das was kein CD mehr hat wird rausgehauen, fertig!


----------



## Tünnes (18. August 2009)

Hab am Wochenende in die Beta reingeschaut und kann nur sagen: Das spiel ist ein Burner echt!


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (18. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Nun für mich sind Casual Leute die 2 mal pro Woche on gehen für paar Stunden vielleicht eine ini gehen und dann wieder off gehen.
> Leute die sagen sie würden NUR 2 Stunden am Tag spielen sind keine Casuals mehr sondern Suchtis (Suchti=Jemand der etwas Regelmäßig macht z.B. jeden Abend 1 Flasche Bier Trinken oder halt zocken). Das man da noch Abstufungen machen kann solte klar sein.
> [...]



Aha, weil ich also Abends nach em arbeiten ne Flasche bier trink bin ich Alkoholiker? Wenn ich jeden Tag 2 Stunden bisschen abschalte mit WoW bin ich ein Suchti? 
Omfg I'm Addicted -.-

Für dich ist ein Suchti also jemand der etwas regelmäßig macht, bin ich dann süchtig nach Essen wenn ich regelmäßig mahlzeiten zu mir nehme? Bin ich ein Toiletten suchti wenn ich regelmäßig die toilette benutze? Sorry aber so einen Schwachsinn wie du von dir gibst ist echt ungesund. 
Ein Süchtiger, ist jemand der etwas im übertriebenen Maße zu sich nimmt, bzw. verrichtet und nicht jemand der etwas regelmäßig macht. 

Wie kann soviel Epic in einem Fail stecken -.-


----------



## Gumja (18. August 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Aha, weil ich also Abends nach em arbeiten ne Flasche bier trink bin ich Alkoholiker? Wenn ich jeden Tag 2 Stunden bisschen abschalte mit WoW bin ich ein Suchti?
> Omfg I'm Addicted -.-
> 
> Für dich ist ein Suchti also jemand der etwas regelmäßig macht, bin ich dann süchtig nach Essen wenn ich regelmäßig mahlzeiten zu mir nehme? Bin ich ein Toiletten suchti wenn ich regelmäßig die toilette benutze? Sorry aber so einen Schwachsinn wie du von dir gibst ist echt ungesund.
> ...


Ich mein ich find seine AUssage genauso dämlich wie du... NUr wenn man etwas im übertriebenen Maße macht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das man süchtig ist (mal klar stell)...
Wenn man etwas regelmäßig macht und OHNE diese Regelmäßigkeit komplett aus der Bahn geworfen wird... bzw. psychisch wie physisch danach "lechzt"... is man abhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja... jemand, der seit Jahren JEDEN Abend ein bis zwei Bier trinkt... KANN bereits davon abhängig sein... Das wirst DU selbst vielleicht gar nicht merken... Aber spätestens, wenn du das mal 3 Wochen sein lässt und deine BEkannten dir irgendwann sagen, dass du in den letzten Tagen irgendwie unaustehlich geworden bist... sollte dir sowas zu denken geben *g*

Und genau so isses auch mit SPielen... Wenn du jeden Abend 2 Stunden bei sonem MMORPG abschaltest, bedeutet das nicht, das man süchtig ist... ABer versuchs doch mal ne Woche ohne?
Spätestens, wenn du dann merkst, dass du nix mit dir anzufangen weißt, bzw. ständig darüber nachdenkst was fürn Schwachsinn das doch gerade ist udn das du lieber spielen möchtest jetzt... solltets du dir Gedanken darüber machen ob da nicht ein klein wenig "Süchtelei" im Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das die DPS jetzt so "wichtig" wird ist klar, nix anderes zählt mehr, früher war ein Meleeschami trotz 1,5k Dps in BT beliebter als Paprikasalami. Ähnlich anderen Klassen, fürs kiten, dispellen, CC, AoE oder sonstwas.
> 
> Jetzt kann jede Klasse alles, das meiste (von Hardmodes abgesehn) ist total einfach, klar das dann NUR noch Dps wichtig ist, kurze Kämpfe>weniger Platz für Fehler>schnelelr am Ziel/Loot. Zudem kann man durchaus davon ausgehen das Leute mit einer guten Rota und gepflegtem Equip, sprich Leute die das maximale raushohlen auch nicht 5mal im selben Feuerchen sterben, bei den Brain Afklern welche ihr Cast Rnd Makro drücken machen solche Fehler deutlich öfter.



Sehr schön gesagt.

-Aggro ist eigentlich kein Teil des Spielprinzips mehr.
-CC für den größten Teil des Contents genausowenig

was bleibt über?

Tank, Dmg, Heal (wenn möglich alles im AE Stil). 

Kann man es mit der Vereinfachung auch übertreiben oder ist das neue "Wotlk-WoW" besser als der alte Weg?
Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber für mich war der alte Weg besser und deshalb wechsel ich zu Aion (ob mich das Spiel halten kann, weiß ich dann ein paar Monate nach Release). Vielleicht mögen viele Spieler diese Einfachheit und WoW wird populärer denn je. Viele MMOler der ersten Stunden (die noch mit Everquest usw. angefangen haben) können sich aber noch an echte Herausforderungen erinnern und ganz besonders auch an das spezielle Gefühl, wenn man etwas "erreicht" indem man hart dafür arbeitet. Dieses Gefühl ist bei WoW mit WotlK komplett verschwunden für mich und auch wenn ich anfangs noch mitgemacht hab beim Content, wurde es zunehmend reizloser.


----------



## Maugaran (18. August 2009)

"" wenn man mal ne grp hat besteht die sowieso nur aus lowbobs die netma 1,2k dps zusammen bringen ""

BITTE BIITTTTEE bleib bei WOW!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. August 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Toll und zügig weiterentwickelt? Ich glaube das kann man von WoW schon länger nicht mehr sagen. Von den bislang grossen Patches 3.1 und 3.2 bin ich jedenfalls masslos enttäuscht gewesen (und habe deshalb auch endgültig das Handtuch hingeschmissen). Im Endeffekt muss ich sagen, dass gerade 3.1 eigentlich kein Inhaltspatch war, sondern eine "Nachlieferung" dessen was zum Erscheinen der Erweiterung schon hätte vorhanden sein müssen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Icecrown-Citadel die irgendwann kommen wird. Eigentlich klarer Bestandteil der WotLk Erweiterung, also müsste eigentlich mit dem Addon bezahlt worden sein. Wenn ich daher unterm Strich betrachte, was meiner Ansicht nach als Weiterentwicklung übrig bleibt die ich meiner Ansicht nach nicht mit dem Addon gesondert bezahlt hatte bleibt lediglich das Argentumturnier übrig.
> 
> Für die Menge an Abos finde ich die effektive Inhaltserweiterung von Blizzard jedenfalls lausig. 5 neue Dailies die man 400 Tage abfarmen kann um neu eingefärbte Reittiere und Haustiere zu erhalten ist für mich kein Inhalt sondern ein schlechter Witz.


unglaublich was für ein schwachsinn da manche von sich geben. 3.1 war ein riesengroßer inhaltspatch. und es ist schon immer so gewesen, das zum anfang nur ein paar raidinstanzen bereitstehen und später weitere nachgepatcht werden.
in anderen mmos läuft das übrigens genauso ab.
und ja du hast mit dem addon im grunde auch für ulduar und icecrown bezahlt. aber es war vorher bekannt das dies erst später kommt. 
alternative wäre gewesen, das wotlk erst über ein jahr später erscheint.
gut 3.2 brachte nur ein neues bg und ne arena-raid-ini die mal eben schnell hingeklatscht wurde. war halt mehr ein pvp-patch. der pvpcontent wurde um 20% vergrößert (waren ja nur 5bgs).

und die neuen dailys die mal ab und an kommen sind nur nebensache. die neuen raidinstanzen sind das was den contentpatch ausmacht. 

blizzard hat mit wotlk einiges richtig gemacht, was zuvor falsch gemacht wurde. schonmal versucht in bc nen raid aufzubauen, selbst wenns nur kara oder za war? da hat man ewig gebraucht. für 25er brauchte man schon ne gilde. jetzt kann man quasi zu jeder tageszeit ne raidgruppe finden.
und selbst wenn man später erst 80 wird, kann man trotzdem schnell aufholen und mit seinen freunden in den aktuellen raids mitmachen.
das ging früher nicht. da konnte man erst kara und za abfarmen, dann die weiteren raids, bis man irgendwann mal gut genug für tempel war.

ob aion mit wow mithalten kann wird sich zeigen. mir fehlt in aion definitiv eine druiden-klasse. das prinzip mit dem gestaltwandeln ist genial, bietet aber kein anderes mmo.
was contentpatches angeht, wird es in aion nicht anders zugehen wie in wow. 
denke eher es dürfte mehr zeit zwischen den patchs sein, da ein kleineres entwicklungsteam nur verfügbar ist. oder die patchs werden kleiner sein.


was natürlich unschön ist in wotlk, ist tatsächlich das nicht mehr die fähigkeiten wie cc, kiten, usw genutzt werden müssen. die schamanen haben sich in bc noch gefreut, das sie mit wotlk cc bekommen. leider mussten sie feststellen wie sinnlos das ganze ist.
ob das in aion anders ist, wird sich zeigen. ich würde kein spiel kaufen, solange es keine testaccounts gibt. bei WAR und bei aoc wurde das leider versäumt und kam einfach zu spät.
sonst hätten es sicher mehr leute direkt zu anfang getestet und wären heute zahlende kunden. gut aoc war ne reine kundenverarsche, da ist klar das es keine testaccs kamen.
ein mmo darf sich halt keine gravierenden fehler mehr erlauben, da ein großer konkurent im nacken steht, der sowohl für pvp als auch pve den leuten etwas bietet.


----------



## Fabuuiii (18. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ob aion mit wow mithalten kann wird sich zeigen. mir fehlt in aion definitiv eine druiden-klasse. das prinzip mit dem gestaltwandeln ist genial, bietet aber kein anderes mmo.



Also bei aller Liebe zu den Druiden in WoW.. aber auf ein Bäumchen mit Flügeln hät ich keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (18. August 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> "Gibt es noch Garnicht" vs. "Weltbestes mmorpg, Marktführer"..........hmm das ist aber ne schwere Entscheidung jetzt.



Fanboyz inc!

Leute, keiner will euch euer heissgeliebtes Wow wegnehmen, also don't panic. Ich zocke wow auch gern aber bin froh das mal was neues kommt. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Hoffnungen in WAR gesetzt und bin da doch eher enttäuscht worden, mir fehlt der pve-teil doch bißchen.

However kann's nicht schaden, mal über den Tellerrand zu schau'n was da noch kommt. Mir persönlich gefällt das Setup von Aion total und der leichte Asia-Touch ist für mich eher positiv - ich mag die hübschen Girls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long
Sires


----------



## Fabuuiii (18. August 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Fanboyz inc!
> 
> Leute, keiner will euch euer heissgeliebtes Wow wegnehmen, also don't panic. Ich zocke wow auch gern aber bin froh das mal was neues kommt. Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Hoffnungen in WAR gesetzt und bin da doch eher enttäuscht worden, mir fehlt der pve-teil doch bißchen.
> 
> ...



Jou .. seh ich genau so! 

So asiatische MMO treffen ehrlich gesagt eher mein Geschmack. Hübsche Mädels findet wohl jeder Junge gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (18. August 2009)

Habe WoW seit Release gespielt, in Classic bis Naxx (Arachniden- und Seuchenviertel clear) gekommen und es hat sau viel Spaß gemacht, auch das alte Ehrensystem. Auf BC hab ich anfangs keine Lust gehabt und es sein gelassen, dann wurde ich von einem Freund überredet BC zu kaufen. Dies tat ich habe paar Monate gespielt bis kurz vor Ende Season drei, danach komplett WoW den Rücken zugekehrt. Die Story, Scherbenwelt, Dailys etc. konnte ich nicht ab. Was hat das noch mit einem RP Spiel zu tun, das eine so geile Story hat wie Warcraft?
Muss auch gestehen, ich war früher süchtig nach WoW. Jetzt bin ich, seitdem ich aufgehört habe, clean. Danke Blizz das ihr die Warcraft Story mit BC so vergewaltigt habt.

Während der Chinabeta habe ich mich das erste mal mit Aion befasst, der Spielspaß ist dort riesig (VORSICHT subjektiv!!!). Habe mir dann nach den 4 Wochen Chinabeta sofort Aion vorbestellt, um an den Betaevents teilnehmen zu können. Ab Ende September werde ich, mich mit meiner Sucht auseinandersetzen müssen, mittlererweile weiß ich aber, wie man die handhaben muss.

Für mich *persönlich* ist Aion der klare Sieger im Duell WoW vs. Aion.


----------



## Kojangy (18. August 2009)

bei sämtlichen aion cbes hatte ich wieder diesen spielspaß, den ich anfangs bei wow (classic) auch hatte... der aber leider im letzten jahr komplett verloren gegangen ist und von daher wird aion definitiv mein nächstes mmorpg. ich bin blizzard für die fast fünf netten jahre sehr dankbar... die ich mit wow haben durfte; wenn aion dieses auch nur ansatzweise schafft, dann bin ich durchaus zufrieden und zur zeit sieht es sehr danach aus.
nur hoffe ich, dass nicht so viele kiddies aion spielen werden, denn das hat mich zum schluss doch ziemlich genervt. die sollen alle ruhig bei wow bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gangatwo (18. August 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion nicht wirklich.

WoW ist zwar auch öde geworden, aber das Leben besteht aus mehr als MMO's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mähne (18. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab bei so nem testwochenende mitgemacht.. und ich kann nur sagen, es spielt sich wie Rappelz.. asiatisch.. grindig.. schrecklich.. Emo Engel gegen Gay Engel *würg*


Sicher das du Aion gespielt hast? Laut deiner Beschreibung anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Laramos (18. August 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> das sollten aoc , warhammer und co auch werden und
> was ist draus geworden ?? alles flops ........^^
> 
> es werden bestimmt viele wow zocker antesten
> #aber ich weiss jetzt schon der grösste teil kommt zurück



Man muss auch mal beachten wieviel Entwicklungzeit WoW hatte bevor solche Games gekommen sind....und andere Spiele die du genannt hast, den hat man einfach keine weitere Zeit geben wollen.




Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hab mit WoW aufgehört da man als 15 bzw 16 Jähriger immer sofort als Kiddi abgestempelt wird und somit keine Raidgilde findet auch wenn man sich Anderen spielern gegenübern Freundlich verhält.
> Ich werd Aion mal ausprobiern, sah schon cool aus mit Flügeln rumzufliegen. Aber ich denk das wird nur ein paar Stunden toll sein, und danach nimmt mans als selbstverständlich wie Flugmounts in WoW =D
> Hab früher imm Stargate geschaut, wenn es ne gratis Testversion gibt werd ich auch mal Stargate worlds (oder wie des heisst) ausprobiern =))



In AION kann man nicht immer und überall Fliegen !




SulTaNkx schrieb:


> yop gut das du es unterstreichst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erst mal Test etc. lesen bevor so ein müll dabei rum kommt.



Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man AION und WoW vergleichen kann, da sich WoW im Moment zu sehr verändert (zum Leid der Hardcore-Spieler und zur Freude der Casual-Spieler).
> 
> AION setzt dort ein, wo es mit WoW im Moment (offensichtlich) hingeht. Demnach müßte AION klar vorne liegen, weil es viel mehr Casual-Spieler gibt).
> Da aber nur ein Bruchteil der "Casuals" dieses Forum lesen oder gar kennen, wird diese Umfrage wohl eher von "angenervten Hardcore-Spielern" dominiert sein.
> ...



a) Ist dir schon klar das AION von NCsoft ist ?
b) Ist und wird AION kein Casual freundlichen Game sein ! - Denn dort bekommt man nicht alles in den Arsch geschoben  oder macht in 3 IG Tagen max Lvl wie in WoW.


----------



## davinci2k8 (19. August 2009)

naja stimmt schon das casuals nicht den erfolg ernten werden wie die dauerzocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber arbeit wird auch hier belohnt, so wie es überall sein sollte/ist.
Wenn du nen monat arbeiten gehst bekommst deinen Lohn, nur ist jemand der mehr arbeitet nicht besser wie jemand der weniger arbeitet, nur wird er (normalerweise) mehr dafür bekommen. Mehr Leistung -> mehr Lohn.
AION mehr spielen -> bessere items Rang geld etc. aber das alles macht noch nicht zwingend den unterschied aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann es muss aber nicht xD hoffe das AION zwar den lohnt der mehr investiert, das aber dieser Lohn nicht DEN unteschied ausmacht wo man dann sagt...ne keine chance gegen den oä. das macht wow und war auch in meinen augen von beginn an falsch... das leute als casual abgestempelt werden weil sie weniger spielen heisst nicht das sie schlecht sind.
es soll der bessere gewinnen und nicht bloss weil jem arbeitslos oder so ist der beste sein, ... naja kann man endlos weiterschreiben...sry xD


----------



## Joker212 (19. August 2009)

Ich werde Aion auch antesten. Ich denke Aion wird auf jeden Fall viel erfolgreicher als Guild Wars, AOC oder WAR.
Man merkt auch, dass Interesse an Aion viel größer ist als damals an AOC oder WAR.


----------



## Immondys (19. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hab bei so nem testwochenende mitgemacht.. und ich kann nur sagen, es spielt sich wie Rappelz.. asiatisch.. grindig.. schrecklich.. Emo Engel gegen Gay Engel *würg*



Hm, irgendwie muss ich letztes Wochenende was anderes gespielt haben. Hab auf dem Weg zu lvl 10 raus aus der Startzone sogar 5 Quests liegen lassen, da ich die EP mäßig nicht brauchte. Und der Vergleich mit Rappelz ist ja wohl mal voll daneben, Rappelz hat eine klick to point Steuerung, die totaler Mist ist und mit Aion gar nicht zu vergleichen. Die von mir gespielte amerikanische Version erinnerte bei den Quests eher an WoW - hau hier was dort und töte fünf da. Und ob Kühe und Untote jetzt besser oder schlechter sind als Flattermänner und Flatterfrauen lass ich mal dahingestellt. Unentschuldbar und jeseits jeglicher politischer Korektness dein Ausfall gegen bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen, in einem Ami Forum wärst du dafür schon gebannt worden ( HALLO BUFFED, MUSS SOWAS SEIN??).
zurück zum Thema - Grinder ist schlicht Blödsinn, aber wer Spiele im Asia Style, was die Grafik angeht, nicht mag, sollte einen Bogen drum herum machen. Ansonsten finde ich hüpfende Killerpilze und die fortlaufenden Questreihen in Aion ansprechend und deshalb werde ich es spielen. So unterschiedlich sind halt die Geschmäcker.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. August 2009)

Laramos schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal beachten wieviel Entwicklungzeit WoW hatte bevor solche Games gekommen sind....und andere Spiele die du genannt hast, den hat man einfach keine weitere Zeit geben wollen.


Das ist richtig. Wow war zu Beginn auch sehr fehlerhaft. Nur war Wow halt ohne große Konkurenz. Jetzt haben die Publisher halt Konkurenz von einem spiel mit 11mio Spielern. Da können die es sich nicht erlauben ein genauso fehlerhaftes Spiel wie damals Wow rauszubringen. Denn dann ist klar das die Leute zu Wow zurückkehren.
Aoc kam deutlich zu früh raus. Die ham jede Menge Geld verschenkt. Der Ruf war direkt ruiniert. Es hätte sicher deutlich mehr Kunden gehabt, wäre es ein halbes Jahr später gekommen.
Wäre es in dem Zustand damals zeitgleich mit Wow gekommen, hätte es deutlich mehr Chancen am Markt gehabt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Ah noch immer das AION Vs. WOW^^
Wunder mich echt das man noch darüber was schreibt^^
Scheinnt aber spass zu machen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Sonst wirds doch auch fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Oh Mann... hier schreiben so viele Leute, dass Aion WoW absolut den Rang ablaufen wird. Das könnt ihr doch jetzt noch garnicht beurteilen!

Ich will Aion hier in keinster Weise schlecht machen und bin sicher, dass es auch ein sehr gutes Spiel wird. Aber hier schon vorher einen so dicken Stempel drauf zu drücken finde ich etwas unangebracht.

Hier wird sich immer über mangelnden Support seitens Blizzard beschwert, und dass die GMs ewig brauchen um zu Antworten. Ihr müsst das aber mal von der Seite sehen, dass eine unglaubliche Vielzahl von Leuten das Spiel zockt. Und da werden tagtäglich bestimmt Unmengen von Tickets geschrieben, wo bestimmt viele Dinge dabei sind, die absoluter Kleinkram sind, aber trotzdem bearbeitet werden. Und bis man die ganzen Tickets abgearbeitet hat, kann es halt ein wenig dauern, bis ihr an der Reihe seid. Ich von meiner Seite aus kann mich über den Support nicht beschweren. Wenn ich Probleme hatte wurde mir bisher immer geholfen, dass das Problem behoben wurde. Auch wenn ich etwas warten musste.

Und wer garantiert euch eigentlich, dass es bei Aion anders wird? Es wird mit Sicherheit viele Leute geben, die dieses Spiel spielen werden, so dass auch dort viele Probleme auftreten, die die Spieler gelöst haben wollen. Und auch dort werden Warteschlangen entstehen. Und dann werdet ihr Anfangen Aion zu kritisieren.

Außerdem beschweren sich viele Leute darüber, dass WoW nix neues mehr zu bieten hat, zu langweilig wird und es einfach viel zu einfach ist. Tja... einige haben Aion sicherlich schon in der Beta angetestet und haben gesagt "Unglaublich... das Game ist 'ne absolute Granate". Ist auch völlig verständlich! Aber wer garantiert bei diesem Spiel eine Langzeitmotivation? WoW ist jetzt nun schon etwa 5 Jahre auf den Markt und versucht immer das Beste herauszuholen. Nach 5 Jahren kann einem auch schon mal die Kreativität ausgehen. Es stellt sich nun die Frage, wie kreativ werden die Entwickler von Aion sein? Werden sie es schaffen über 5 Jahre immer etwas absolut Neues zu kreieren? Blizzard hat mit WoW sicherlich nicht das Rad neu erfunden, aber es dient für viele Games dieser Art als Vorbild und so denke ich, dass viele Elemente, die es in Aion gibt auch in WoW schon vorhanden sind. Jetzt werde ich an dieser Stelle auch etwas vorschnell urteilen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dann auch viele nach einer gewissen Zeit sagen werden "Aion ist langweilig, da es nix neues mehr zu bieten hat!".

Ich kann den Hype schon gut nachvollziehen, da es grafisch WoW auf jeden Fall toppt und auch eine Welt zu bieten hat, die man noch nicht kennt. Aber wie lange schaffen es die Entwickler die Leute bei Aion zu halten?

Auf der BlizzCon wird ja sehr wahrscheinlich auch das neue Addon für WoW angekündigt. Es gibt ja schon wilde Spekulationen darüber, wie das Addon aussehen wird und was es zu bieten hat. Und da zerfleischt sich die Community auch schon wieder. Leute... wartet doch erstmal ab, bis die offiziellen Statements kommen und das Addon dann auch auf dem Markt ist. Da wird schon wieder rumgeheult, dass man angeblich nur die alten Instanzen und Bosse neu "aufkochen" wird. Wartet doch erstmal ab! Ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass alte Instanzen einfach gepusht werden, aber es wird mit Sicherheit auch neue Instanzen und neue Bosse geben! Somit wird den Leuten gedient, die sich auf die alten Hero Versionen freuen und denen, die auch was neues wollen. Und ich für meinen Teil finde es verdammt geil, dass Azeroth wiederbelebt wird. Dann ist in der alten Welt endlich mal wieder was los und man geht auch endlich mal wieder in die ursprünglichen Hauptstädte um nicht nur einfach mal das AH zu besuchen. Dafür, dass das Spiel schon so lange auf dem Markt ist und es grafisch doch anspruchsvollere Games gibt, macht das Blizzard in meinen Augen eigentlich wirklich gut.

Und ich wage an dieser Stelle einfach mal zu behaupten, dass Aion nach einigen Jahren auch vor der Verkommerzialisierung nicht verschont wird, wie viele Leute es schon Blizzard in bezug auf WoW vorwerfen. Denn auch NCsoft wird sich mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nach dem richten, was die Mehrheit der Spieler fordert. Und auch dort werden viele dann rumheulen, dass sie damit nicht zufrieden sind. Denn die Casuals werden auch vor Aion keinen Halt machen.

Ich persönlich bin WoW-Zocker seit Classic-Zeiten und spiele dieses Spiel immer noch mit sehr großer Leidenschaft. Und ich freue mich schon riesig auf das kommende Addon!

Ich will mit diesem Post keineswegs Aion schlecht machen, aber ich glaube wie gesagt, dass einige zu voreilig urteilen. Ich werde Aion auch antesten, wenn es veröffentlicht wird um mich ein wenig von dem Spiel zu überzeugen (es wird mir bestimmt auch Spaß machen) aber es wird sich dann zeigen, wie es im Vergleich zu WoW abschneidet. Und wer weiß... vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Prognosen ja auch völlig daneben ^^ .

Zockt einfach das, was euch Freude bereitet ;-) !


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. August 2009)

> Oh Mann... hier schreiben so viele Leute, dass Aion WoW absolut den Rang ablaufen wird.



Sollen sie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Mehr hab ich au net gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Mehr hab ich au net gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch nicht. :-)
Is ja ein halbes Buch xD


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. :-)
> Is ja ein halbes Buch xD




Sorry, dass ich soweit ausholen musste, aber ich wollte halt mal mein Statement zu der Sache kundgeben. Ich bin meistens leider dazu geneigt die Sache weiter auszuführen ^^ .


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Naja nachdem ich hier schon so zahlreiche posts in der länge gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die meinung ist auch keine andere von daher^^


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja nachdem ich hier schon so zahlreiche posts in der länge gelesen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja... man hat sich hier schon genug die Köpfe deswegen eingeschlagen.
Aion wird sicherlich ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber wenn eine gewisse Zeit vergangen ist frage ich mich, ob alles wirklich so sehr viel anders wird, als bei WoW. Nach 'ner gewissen Zeit wird da auch die Luft raus sein. Man freut sich erst, weil es was neues ist, aber wenn man alles abgefarmt hat, wird Aion von vielen Spielern genauso abgestempelt wie WoW. Das ist ganz kurz das zusammengefasst, was ich weiter oben recht ausführlich geschrieben habe :-) .


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Naja gut aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache....es ist der Reiz des Neuen,Natürlich gibt es auch Elemente die einfach wünsche erfüllen die die vorhandenen MMOs einfach nicht umgesetzt haben.Aber klar...es wird neue Sachen geben...SW:ToR steht quasi auch in den startlöcherln...dann wird auch wieder lustig gewandert und getestet und gefragt was besser ist


----------



## Roxxhy (19. August 2009)

Lasst doch einfach die Community diskutieren , denn das machen doch die Menschen bekanntlicherweise doch seeehr gern.

Wie wars denn mit Aoc und War ? Viiiiel Blablabla, und wen hats jetzt gejuckt?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Zu WoW muss man halt auch noch sagen (zumindest denke ich das für meinen Teil), dass es so langlebig ist, weil es einfach eine faszinierende Story hat. Ich meine jetzt nicht WoW im speziellen sondern Blizzard hat mit Warcraft ein unglaublich riesiges Universum geschaffen. Ich habe damals schon den ersten Teil von Warcraft gespielt und mich auch durch alle nachfolgenden Teile durchgearbeitet und die Spiele waren alle sehr fesselnd sowohl von der Spielmechanik, als auch von der Story. Ich denke mal, dass WoW halt auch sehr stark davon profitiert. Das Warcraft-Universum ist ja schon so populär, dass die Leute auch Bücher von Warcraft kaufen. Was die Story betrifft wird Aion da leider ein wenig hinterher hinken. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob es von Warcraft in absehbarer Zukunft auch 'nen 4. Teil geben wird. Ich liebe Strategiespiele. Aber es ist ja erstmal Starcraft 2 in der Mache :-) .


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Bestimmt 70% der Wow Spieler wissen ja nichtmal was eine Story ist. Die Wow oder Warcraft Story hat mir schon arg gelitten...Ony ist tod..oder doch nicht? Wetten Illidan und Co. kommen auch wieder?

Die Star Craft Story gefällt mir persöhnlich besser als die Wow Story.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bestimmt 70% der Wow Spieler wissen ja nichtmal was eine Story ist. Die Wow oder Warcraft Story hat mir schon arg gelitten...Ony ist tod..oder doch nicht? Wetten Illidan und Co. kommen auch wieder?
> 
> Die Star Craft Story gefällt mir persöhnlich besser als die Wow Story.




Ok... ich muss zugeben, dass in WoW in bezug auf die Story nicht immer alles glatt gelaufen ist. Aber alles was vor WoW war, ist einfach genial gewesen. Ich fand die Story im 3. Teil sehr geil um Arthas und die Geißel :-) . Aber das ist ja immer Geschmackssache.

Ich persönlich mag Warcraft lieber als Starcraft. Aber wer weiß... vllt. macht Blizz ja irgendwann auch noch ein World of Starcraft und nachher machen die dir da auch noch die Story kaputt ^^ .

Naja... meine Meinung ist, dass die Story in MMOs sich schwieriger weiterführen lässt, als das Blizz in Vergangenheit mit den Strategiespielen getan hat.

Und ich gebe dir auch recht, dass viele Spieler von der Story keine Ahnung haben, da sie die alten Teile nicht kennen und erst mit BC oder Wotlk in WoW eingestiegen sind.

Kann halt nicht so viele alteingesessene Hasen geben. Aber ich bin ja auch "erst" 26, hab aber schon so einiges gezockt, als ich noch richtig jung war xD .


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. August 2009)

Ich wagge zu behaupten das fast 80% der Spieler die Story auch völlig hupe ist...die wollen einfahc nur imba roxxorn....mei wems gefällt.

Aion hat ja auch keinen vorlauf von etwa 8 jahren was die fertigung der story angeht..von daher...aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich wagge zu behaupten das fast 80% der Spieler die Story auch völlig hupe ist...die wollen einfahc nur imba roxxorn....mei wems gefällt.
> 
> Aion hat ja auch keinen vorlauf von etwa 8 jahren was die fertigung der story angeht..von daher...aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden
> 
> ...




Ja... das meine ich ja. Blizzard konnte halt schon etwas mehr vorarbeit leisten um an der Story zu feilen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es eine elegante Lösung seitens NCsoft ist eine Story mit einem MMO Spiel zu eröffnen. Vllt hätte man mit sowas à la Final Fantasy anfangen sollen. Für Solospieler halt :-) . Aber wie du schon sagtest... vllt. entwickelt sich daraus ja noch mehr ^^ . Aber ich glaube, dass schon ein paar mehr Leuten ein kleiner Teil der Warcraft Story bekannt ist als 20%. Gibt bestimmt einige, die den 3. Teil samt Addon gespielt haben. Das liegt ja nun noch nicht sooooo lange zurück ^^.
Aber dass es Spieler gibt, die auf die Story rotzen, das stimmt wohl. Kenne genug Leute, die bei geilen Spielen gutgemacht Cutscenes einfach abbrechen, weil die einfach nur zocken wollen ^^.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

Habe mir Aion Vorbestellt als digitale Version und erhoffe mir sehr viel davon. Angefangen hat es als ich bei Yout. Videos von *Roman alias Powerwave *angeschaut habe. Bei den Videos hat er sehr viel erklärt über Aion, wie z.B die Kleinigkeit die dieses Spiel ausmachen. Fische Schwimmen im Bach, im Dorf der Brunnen, wie die Figuren mit der Welt agieren einfach wundervoll. Man bekommt sehr viel positiven Feedback und das in der Beta, so wie es eigentlich sein müsste. Hatte auch *World of Warcraft gespielt sowie Age of Canon und Warhammer*. *World of Warcraft *hatte mir zur damaligen Zeit sehr viel Spass gemacht, man nenne nur *Southshore, Blackrock* usw... wo plötzlich einer umgehauen wurde und 10 Minuten später war dort ein halbes Battalion *( Herrlich ). *Auch das die Hardcorezocker dort meist immer mit der höhsten Rüstung auf den Buckel um hergelaufen sind hatte mich nicht gestört. Wie gesagt wer die Möglichkeit hatte höhre Instanzen durchzuziehen der wird natürlch mit einer sehr guten Belohnung belohnt. Aber seid die beiden Addons ging es mir einfach alles viel zu schnell, *zurück denkt* wie *happy* ich doch damals war als ich die T1 Rüstung für den Schurken endlich in meiner eigenen Tasche stecken konnte. Nun rennen die meisten leider mit allen schnick schnack herum was sehr schade ist und den Spielspass meiner Wenigkeit zu sehr nach unten gedrückt hatte und ich vor über ca. 1 Jahr keine Lust mehr hatte dieses Spiel zu zocken. Bei *Age of Conan und Warhammer *lasse ich die positiven und negativen Aspekte das es sich hier *um Aion vs World of Warcraft *handelt und nicht um die anderen beiden. Freue mich sehr auf Aion da dort auf kleinen Dingen acht gegeben wird wie Beispiel die Fische im See oder wenn es regnet und die Figuren sich ein riesen Blatt oben auf den Kopf packen um nicht nass zu werden ( *sehr schön gemacht* ). Viele sagen hier das Ihnen der Asia-Style nicht gefällt obwohl es sowieso hier auf den Euro/Ameri. Markt angepasst wird + der Gesichts-Editor gibt einen die Möglichkeit sogar ein Zwerg zu basteln ( *Yout. Roman-Powerwave* ) und 100 wenn nicht sogar 1000 andere Möglichkeiten es nicht asiatisch Aussehen zu lassen. Ich freue mich riesig auf Aion und hoffe es wird mir an Wochenden schlaflose Nächte verpassen wie es zur damaligen Zeit in World of Warcraft.

Hoffe es hat sich einigermaßen ok gelesen

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Sin (19. August 2009)

Gnargs, tötet endlich diesen Thread!


----------



## Xherano (19. August 2009)

Wenn welche nach den servertypen wie pvp oder pve fragen sieht man das diejenigen
absolut null ahnung vom spiel haben. naja hoffentlich wirds nicht so verseucht wie wow.


----------



## Fabuuiii (19. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bestimmt 70% der Wow Spieler wissen ja nichtmal was eine Story ist. Die Wow oder Warcraft Story hat mir schon arg gelitten...Ony ist tod..oder doch nicht? Wetten Illidan und Co. kommen auch wieder?
> 
> Die Star Craft Story gefällt mir persöhnlich besser als die Wow Story.



Sehe ich genau so..  Ich habe alle Bücher gelesen und finde beie Stories ganz gut. Aber viele WoW-boonies haben echt keinen Plan von der Story.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> Wenn welche nach den servertypen wie pvp oder pve fragen sieht man das diejenigen
> absolut null ahnung vom spiel haben. naja hoffentlich wirds nicht so verseucht wie wow.




Ich denke mal, dass du dich da wohl oder übel drauf einstellen musst. Wenn ein Spiel in dem Ausmaße gehyped wird, dann werden im Laufe der Zeit auch immer mehr Casuals dem Spiel beitreten, von denen viele behaupten, sie würden das Spiel kaputt machen.
Auch NCsoft will aus diesem Spiel Kohle schäffeln und man wird sich dann nach der mehrheit richten.

In Bezug auf die Story hat man bei Aion das "Glück", dass man nichts mehr an vorangegangener Story nachholen muss. Man steigt mit Aion ein und die Leute, denen die Story wichtig ist erleben sie quasi von Beginn an mit.

Die Anfänge von WoW liegen ja nun mal schon ein paar Jährchen zurück. Und ich glaube kaum, dass die Jüngeren WoW-Zocker noch das Warcraft 1 spielen :-) . Ich hingegen schwelge ab und an gerne in Videospielnostalgie und würde es auch gerne noch einmal herauskramen ^^ .


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

Ich wurde einfach überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer wenn ich im Forum was schreibe ( relativ selten ) wird es immer überlesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




machs juti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (19. August 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Ich wurde einfach überlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die "mimimmiii-Antwort" hab ich nicht überlesen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. August 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Ich wurde einfach überlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also... ich hab deinen Post nicht überlesen. Ich denke einfach mal, dass viele der User hier einfach zu faul waren (sorry für die Unterstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sich den kompletten Beitrag durchzulesen (ich hab ihn gelesen ;-) ). Der lange Beitrag mit meinem Statement bezüglich Aion vs WoW wurde auch von einigen nicht komplett gelesen, wie diese zugegeben haben. Also liege ich damit wohl nicht so sehr falsch, wenn ich behaupte, dass viele einfach zu faul zum Lesen sind ^^ .


----------



## kaycloud (19. August 2009)

Eine kleinigkeit zum Thema Aion vs WoW

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4162/blizzaion.jpg

MFG kaycloud


----------



## ohhli (19. August 2009)

kaycloud schrieb:


> Eine kleinigkeit zum Thema Aion vs WoW
> 
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4162/blizzaion.jpg
> 
> MFG kaycloud




loool !! genaiales pic ; )


----------



## Antariel (19. August 2009)

Hm ja das is gut lol @ Kaycloud. Dachte grad ich seh nicht richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Fabuuiii (19. August 2009)

kaycloud schrieb:


> Eine kleinigkeit zum Thema Aion vs WoW
> 
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4162/blizzaion.jpg
> 
> MFG kaycloud



LoL..


----------



## afrael (19. August 2009)

WTF !!!!
was geht ab xD


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Machen die offt so.
Die reden sogar zum teil,über verbesserungen in spielen und schreiben ab wie was geneu geht in spielen.
Das ist echt vollkommen normal.
Auch wenn es von ausen seltsam aussehen sollte^^
Die verstehen sich auch gut.

Da brechen für manche hater Fanboys welten zusammen^^


----------



## Thoraxos (19. August 2009)

*löl*


----------



## ravenFlasH (19. August 2009)

Klar, wieso sollen sie nicht miteinander friedlich kommunizieren....

Sie stehen ja nicht auf Kriegsfuß, oder so..


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2009)

Finde ich auch völlig normal, unterhaltet ihr euch nicht mal mit firmenfremden Personen aus der gleichen Branche? Solche Messen bieten sich ja gerade dafür an.


----------



## Fabuuiii (19. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Machen die offt so.
> Die reden sogar zum teil,über verbesserungen in spielen und schreiben ab wie was geneu geht in spielen.
> Das ist echt vollkommen normal.
> Auch wenn es von ausen seltsam aussehen sollte^^
> ...



Jou so ist das.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu manchen Spielern hassen die blizz Mitarbeiter halt nicht jedes MMORPG, wo nicht WoW drauf steht. Ist also völlig normal. Wer also glaubt, das blizz und ncsoft Mitarbeiter bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Knüppeln aufeinander losgehen oder ein vertragliches Verbot haben sich mit den anderen "abzugeben" leidet vermutlich schon etwas unter der Fanboy/Flameboy-Krankheit !

Wenn man bei Opel arbeitet wird man auch sicher nicht entlassen, wenn man nen Mercedes fährt !

Im Gegensatz zu den teilweise hirnlosen Communitys nutzen Entwickler/Mitarbeiter solche Messen auch oft um sich auszutauschen. Die machen quasi das, was es früher in den MMORPG Communities auch gegeben hat, ehe die WoW Community aufkam und glaubte sie wäre Gott.... sie tauchen sich freundlich aus !


----------



## Duath (19. August 2009)

Ich behaupte sogar mal, dass man gerade als Blizzard-Mitarbeiter genug von WoW hat und sich in seiner Freizeit mit etwas anderem beschäftigen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (19. August 2009)

Wie in so vielen Branchen muss man augen und Ohren in alle Richtungen offen halten wenn man auch morgen noch erfolgreich sein will.

@ Duath: Ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum GM´s ständig gesucht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (19. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> @ Duath: Ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum GM´s ständig gesucht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, was er meinte hat nichts mit "Wow ist schlecht" zu tun, sondern einfach das nach 9 Stunden Arbeit jedes Spiel einfach langweilig wird, ich würde ebenfalls andere Spiele nach Feierabend spielen wenn ich den ganzen Tag entwickeln würde. Vieleicht spielen ja die NC Soft Entwickler Wow nach Feierabend, und bald alle zusammen The Old Repiblic, und die von Bioware dann Duke Nukem?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vieleicht spielen ja die NC Soft Entwickler Wow nach Feierabend, und bald alle zusammen The Old Repiblic, und die von Bioware dann Duke Nukem?



wo du recht hast, haste recht

schaut mal ab 2:15 wer am aion stand steht und aion zockt ;D


----------



## HUNTER-LEADER (20. August 2009)

Seit ich mir die Gameplay videos von Aion angeguckt habe werde ich wohl schnell die Lust an dem Spiel verlieren. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, vom Charakterdesign bis zu der DMG-Anzeige typischer Asia-Flair, von daher werden nicht alle Gefallen daran finden. Denen es Spaß macht, wünsch ich noch viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (20. August 2009)

Es gibt kein Aion vs. WoW.

Es gibt nur Aion UND WoW.

Alles andere passiert NUR in euren Köpfen, und da gibts sicher nen guten Therapeuten der helfen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der immer noch jungfräuliche MMORPG-Markt hat genug Platz für mehrere große und erfolgreiche Firmen. Es liegt sogar in Blizzards Interesse, daß Konkurrenz auf dem Markt entsteht, da das Genre insgesamt mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhält. Blizzard hat mit einem Geniestreich die Tür zu diesem Markt aufgestoßen und neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Das wird ihnen niemand mehr nehmen können. Trotzdem ist es an der Zeit daß andere würdige Konkurrenten ihren Platz einnehmen.
Aion hat meiner Meinung nach durchaus das Potential, 5-7 Millionen Abonnenten zu erreichen und das wäre schon ein riesengroßer Erfolg. Ob es dann auch langfristig erfolgreich sein kann, wird sich zeigen.

Aber egal, ich will endlich wieder zocken!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (20. August 2009)

ich habs scho gekauft ^^ un die ganzen beta events mitgespielt, werds auf jeden fall weiterzocken ich find das game sehr gelungen allein die grafik is atemberaubend.

gerad das video angeguckt lawl blizzard mitarbeiter ^^ zocken AION wie geil xD


----------



## Phash (20. August 2009)

mich würde der Thread ca. 2-3 Monate nach Release von AION interessieren...

ich mein... vor allen anderen, tollen, großen MMOs gabs solche Umfragen, und sie sahen immer so aus .. aber irgendwie entwickelte sich die Realität in eine andere Richtung


----------



## Madir (20. August 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> mich würde der Thread ca. 2-3 Monate nach Release von AION interessieren...
> 
> ich mein... vor allen anderen, tollen, großen MMOs gabs solche Umfragen, und sie sahen immer so aus .. aber irgendwie entwickelte sich die Realität in eine andere Richtung



Ja zum einen liegt das an den schlechten/unfertigen Produkten die in letzter Zeit abgeliefert wurden und zum Teil auch daran das viele WoW geschädigte alles mit WoW vergleichen und sich nicht damit auseinandersetzen um was es bei dem neuen Spiel eigentlich geht.


----------



## Lintflas (20. August 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> mich würde der Thread ca. 2-3 Monate nach Release von AION interessieren...
> 
> ich mein... vor allen anderen, tollen, großen MMOs gabs solche Umfragen, und sie sahen immer so aus .. aber irgendwie entwickelte sich die Realität in eine andere Richtung



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Aber wenn man sich wirklich informiert, die Beta ausgiebig spielt, und sich vom Hype um ein Spiel nicht das 
Hirn verdrehen lässt, dann kann man durchaus eine Prognose wagen. Letztendlich ist es ja eh alles nur Spekulation. ^^

Aber eines steht für mich fest. Ich habe unter anderem die WoW-Beta, die AoC-Beta, die LOTRO-Beta und die RoM-Beta gespielt.
Seit der WoW-Beta hat mich kein anderes Spiel mehr dermaßen überzeugt wie Aion. Das Spiel ist technisch brilliant umgesetzt und 
spielt sich einfach genial. Das PVE wurde mit dem letzten Patch ordentlich aufpoliert und das Crafting-System mit seinem Work-orders
macht einen vielversprechenden Eindruck, vom PVP ganz zu schweigen.
In Asien hat Aion 3,5 Millionen Abonnenten und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bereits
auf Platz 2 der weltweit erfolgreichsten MMORPGs. Das sollte für sich sprechen, zumal diese 3,5 Millionen asiatischen Spieler
mit Sicherheit nicht nur hirnlose Grinder sind, die alles spielen was man ihnen vorsetzt. (was in manchen Foren ja des öfteren behauptet wird)

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igful (20. August 2009)

welcher spiel ist besser ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. August 2009)

igful schrieb:


> welcher spiel ist besser ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz einfach, was *dir* besser gefällt?


----------



## Syniera (20. August 2009)

WoW spiele ich schon seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr. Habe mir in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar andere Spiele angesehen, jedoch gefällt mir Aion wesentlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen, ob sich das ändern wird wenn ToR rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> ah wieder so ein supertolles mmorpg das wow vom tron schubsen soll wie age of conan oder warhammer oder was es da für käse gibt.
> 
> abwarten bis es rauskommt und wie stark es floppt und wie schnell die leute wieder zurück kommen von ihrem neuen tollen spiel zu wow. age of conan wurde auch in den himmel gelobt und gepriesen aber hey wie man sieht is grafik und nen bischn blut nicht alles
> 
> ...






ah und wieder so ein supertoller poster der uns immer wieder erzählen mag das WoW der MMORPG Gott ist.Jede Ära ist mal zu Ende und WoW bröckelt sehr stark.

Dann mal zu AION.Ich werde AION spielen getestet habe ich es schon und ich habe seit Dark Age of Camelot kein besseres MMORPG gesehen.Warum? Alleine schon das crafting system hat es mir angetan.Das dauert länger als Farm und Hauptberuf in zwei Tagen auf maxx zu bringen wie in WoW.Nein Du brauchst Monate dazu.Also eine echte Herausforderung die es halt in WoW seit BC nicht mehr gibt weil jedem alles hinterher geworfen wird.

Ich sehe positiv dem 20. September als AION Frühstarter entgegen und freue mich auf monatelanges craften und farmen und alles andere auch.

MfG

Oglokk


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Aion ist eines der wenigen MMO´s, das ich eher nicht anspielen werde, vielleicht irgendwann mal nach Release, wenns mir sonst zu langweilig wird.
> 
> Ich kann einfach mir dem asiatischen Stil nichts anfangen, leider.





Asiatischen Stil haben nur die Figuren und seit Patch 1.5 gibt es auch westliche gesichter etc.


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich werd auch bei WoW bleiben, erstmal die Leute und zweitens der spass.
> Aion ist schön, aber eben zu Asiatisch, Monstergeklopfe nur weil keine Quests in greifbarer nähe sind gab es schon in jedem grinder und hier ist es leider wieder das selbe
> 
> 
> ...




Japp besser Du bleibst bei WoW.Im Moment ab lvl 20 reiten bald vielleicht ab lvl1? stundenlanges dummes ödes twinken bis lvl 80 dann wieder durch ein und dieselben Inzen rennen?Gut mach ist doch super ^^.So wie Du redest hast Du das Spiel nicht gestestet sondern aufgrund irgendwelcher schwierigkeiten aufgegeben.

AION ist kein Spiel woran ungeduldige Kinder Spass haben werden wenn sie für nen Beruf Monate brauchen in AION und man stolz sein kann was geschafft zu haben.

Lasst Euch doch weiter von Blizzard Puderzucker in den Hintern blasen.
Und bitte keine Neuerungen zulassen man müsste ja von vorn anfangen ^^(rofl)

Ich freue mich schon auf release das ich endlich mal wieder ein anständiges anspruchvolles MMORPG in die Hände bekomme wo sich das Geld bezahlen auch lohnt.

MfG ^^


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Blizzard hat sicher viel Mist gebaut, nur warum sich Leute über das frühe reiten aufregen verstehe ich immernoch nicht.

Das gibt keinen relevanten Vorteil, ihr könntet neue Freunde treffen die jetzt anfangen und damit schneller lvln, eure Twinks sind früher damit ausgerüstet...Nachteil...ihr könnt nimmer behaupten "lol, du Noob, ich hab noch bis 40lvln müssen"....

Die Vorteile überwiegen doch eindeutig.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Naja, irgendwann sind viele an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem sie sich schon über sooo vieles aufregen "mussten", dass sie gar nicht mehr damit aufhören können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (21. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Blizzard hat sicher viel Mist gebaut, nur warum sich Leute über das frühe reiten aufregen verstehe ich immernoch nicht.
> 
> Das gibt keinen relevanten Vorteil, ihr könntet neue Freunde treffen die jetzt anfangen und damit schneller lvln, eure Twinks sind früher damit ausgerüstet...Nachteil...ihr könnt nimmer behaupten "lol, du Noob, ich hab noch bis 40lvln müssen"....
> 
> Die Vorteile überwiegen doch eindeutig.




Vorteile können auch Nachteile bedeuten.
Am besten ab lvl 1 epic fliegen in allen gebieten.

Wie gesagt es wird zu einfach und macht keinen Spass mehr.Gibt halt noch Spieler
mit Ansprüchen wovon die WoWler die erst seit WoW MMORPGS zocken weit von entfernt sind.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Vorteile können auch Nachteile bedeuten.
> Am besten ab lvl 1 epic fliegen in allen gebieten.



Ein Mount gibt keine Epics, die leichten Instanzen aber schon, über die Achievments und die billig Raids regen sich ja weniger auf als über Mounts.


----------



## Salute (22. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Vorteile können auch Nachteile bedeuten.
> Am besten ab lvl 1 epic fliegen in allen gebieten.
> 
> Wie gesagt es wird zu einfach und macht keinen Spass mehr.Gibt halt noch Spieler
> mit Ansprüchen wovon die WoWler die erst seit WoW MMORPGS zocken weit von entfernt sind.




Also was denn bitte für Nachteile entstehen für dich, wenn Spieler X den du nich kennst mit ab lvl 20 oder meinetwegen ab lvl 1 schon Epicfliegen kann?! 

Mit Ansprüchen hat das bei dir nichts zutun, sondern mit nachplappern von Dingen von denen du keine Ahnung hast nur weil diese "cool" für dich klingen.


----------



## Trish09 (22. August 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Vorteile können auch Nachteile bedeuten.
> Am besten ab lvl 1 epic fliegen in allen gebieten.
> 
> Wie gesagt es wird zu einfach und macht keinen Spass mehr.Gibt halt noch Spieler
> mit Ansprüchen wovon die WoWler die erst seit WoW MMORPGS zocken weit von entfernt sind.



Ich weiß nich warum immer auf WoW'ler rumgeritten wird...es nervt so langsam..
alle die mit WoW angefangen haben MMO's zu spielen haben also keine Ansprüche?
alle WoW Spieler sind Kids die nur schnelle Epics wollen?
usw....

Idioten gibs überall, und jemand der behauptet das Leute die mit WoW angefangen haben MMO's zu zocken hätten keine Ansprüche fällt dann schonma in die Sparte der Idioten...sorry das ich so direkt werde aber man sollte nich alle über einen Kamm scheren...
Ich für meinen Teil hab mit WoW mein erstes MMO gespielt, und hab trotzdem gewisse Ansprüche, 
dazu zählt definitiv nicht diese "Ich erreiche alles in 1 Woche" Moral...


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich warum immer auf WoW'ler rumgeritten wird...es nervt so langsam..
> alle die mit WoW angefangen haben MMO's zu spielen haben also keine Ansprüche?
> alle WoW Spieler sind Kids die nur schnelle Epics wollen?
> usw....



Das ironische ist das diese Leute, welche sich immer über WoW aufregen, meistens selber lange WoW gespielt haben oder gar mit WoW angefangen haben.
Also /sign.

WoW war zwar bei weitem nicht mein erstes MMORPG und ich zocke es auch schon ne weile nichtmehr aber dieser Intolleranz von den "Spartenspielern"(Möchtegerns) ist wirklich sehr lästig.


----------



## GerrDee (22. August 2009)

naja aion hat schon ne nette grafik und die erstellung eines chars ist auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...allerdings konnte ich mich bisher einfach nicht mit der steuerung bzw. kamera anfreunden...viele sachen sind auch mal wieder einfach nur mehr- oder weniger WoW-kopie, vom interface bis zu den quests...richtig ernsthaft hab ich es jetz auch noch nicht angezockt, aber ich zweifel daran, dass es WoW auf meinem desk ablöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acerilia (22. August 2009)

Ich denke Blizzard hat Cataclysm nicht ohne Grund angekündigt,ich schätze sie sehen eine gefahr in Aion die sie zu bezwingen versuchen,von meiner seite aus hat mich Blizzard überzeugt!


----------



## Aenny (22. August 2009)

GerrDee schrieb:


> ...viele sachen sind auch mal wieder einfach nur mehr- oder weniger WoW-kopie, vom interface bis zu den quests...



So ein schwachsinniger Kommentar.

Wenn du es so siehst, ALLE SPIELE SIND KOPIEN VON PONG!


----------



## Ilunadin (22. August 2009)

Bitte,bitte,bitte, vergleich keien MMOS untereinander! Jedes wird seine Fans haben und jedes hat individuelle Stärken und Schwächen.WoW war/ist/wird immer der Primus bleiben,weil es den Nerv der Leute damals einfach getroffen hat  .Andere MMOS haben ihren Erfolg,weil sie teils eine  ordentlichere Community (da kleiner) und setzen auf eigene Ideen und Fantasygenres


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

GerrDee schrieb:


> naja aion hat schon ne nette grafik und die erstellung eines chars ist auch sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann zeig mir mal die Sachen die WoW selber erfunden hat ?

Interface ? Das gabs schon in sehr ähnlicher Form vorher in Everquest
Quests ? Genau das gleiche
Archievements ? Von Lotro und WAR geklaut
Jetzt kommt bald das Gildenlevelsystem. Gibts in WAR, AION und wenn ich mich nicht täusche gabs das sogar schon in Runescape.

WoW hat quasi nichts erfunden. Nur weil du nicht weisst, was es vor WoW gab muss das nicht bedeuten, das Blizz alles erfunden hat !


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal die Sachen die WoW selber erfunden hat ?
> 
> Interface ? Das gabs schon in sehr ähnlicher Form vorher in Everquest
> Quests ? Genau das gleiche
> ...



Pwned würde man meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt ob da noch was an Antwort zurück kommt.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal die Sachen die WoW selber erfunden hat ?
> 
> Interface ? Das gabs schon in sehr ähnlicher Form vorher in Everquest
> Quests ? Genau das gleiche
> ...



Nun, sowohl das Interface, die Quests, Achievments und auch das Gildenlevelsystem wurden auch vor den von dir genannten Spiele verwendet - was quasi heisst das diese das auch nur kopiert haben, wobon ist also vollkommen egal. Vielleicht kopieren sie das von WoW, vielleicht das von Spiel xyz - wen interessiert das?

Die Diskussion wer, was, wann erfunden und von wem abgeschaut hat führt ins nichts.


----------



## Mister-Loki (22. August 2009)

Wie soll das gehen, dass sie es von wow kopieren, wenn die anderen Spiele das schon *vor* wow hatten ?
Und irgendein Spiel ahtte es nunmal als erstes, auch wenn es nur eine zusammenfügung schon funktionierender mechaniken aus wiederum anderen Spielen ist.
Sowas nennt man evolution. Und das ist auch wichtig, damit wir am ende spaß haben.
Kopieren und "klauen" ist also wichtig für uns, und wer sich drüber aufregt, hat irgendwo was nicht verstanden.


----------



## tomriddle (22. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nun, sowohl das Interface, die Quests, Achievments und auch das Gildenlevelsystem wurden auch vor den von dir genannten Spiele verwendet - was quasi heisst das diese das auch nur kopiert haben, wobon ist also vollkommen egal. Vielleicht kopieren sie das von WoW, vielleicht das von Spiel xyz - wen interessiert das?
> 
> Die Diskussion wer, was, wann erfunden und von wem abgeschaut hat führt ins nichts.




Denke mal das er das damit sagen wollte.
Das Prob ist halt das viele nur WoW gezockt haben und daher denken das WoW das Rad damals neu erfunden hat was nun aber halt nicht der Fall war.
Habe auch schonmal gehört das die Skillleisten ja von WoW kopiert worden sind.

Frage mich dann immer ob diese leute jemals einen Ego Shooter gespielt haben mit ner Waffenleiste von f1-f10 oder nen normales RP wie zb Gohtic.
ebenso die Karte usw usw


----------



## War-Rock (22. August 2009)

Mit cataclysm sind eh wieder alle bei WoW.


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Mir schaudert es schon wenn ich den Titel lesen muss.


Aion versus Wow                      Platz 1
Beste Klasse in Wow                  Platz 2
Welche Skillung ist die beste        Platz 3


----------



## Ferethor (22. August 2009)

Ich hasse ja die Riesenauswahl bei MMORPGs im Moment. Da denkt man sich, dass man bis Aion-Release Age of Conan einen Monat antestet und dann stellt sich heraus, das AoC genial ist (bin schon lange aus Tortage). Und das neue WoW-Addon ist natürlich auch sehr verlockend, wegen dem alten Azeroth und Deathwing. Eine Zwickmühle!


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Super Umfrage! Das beste an ihr ist, dass der Ersteller sie von vornherein beeinflusst, indem er sie im Aion-Forum erstellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Ja genau das wollte ich damit sagen. Hab ja auch garnet behauptet, das WAR, Lotro etc. die ich genannt habe diese Dinge erfunden haben. 

In dem Genre kopiert jeder von jedem und das ist auch gut so. Ich bezweifel doch sehr stark, das WoW ein Erfolg gewesen wäre, wenn sie nicht so stark bei EQ oder Daoc geschaut hätten !


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Super Umfrage! Das beste an ihr ist, dass der Ersteller sie von vornherein beeinflusst, indem er sie im Aion-Forum erstellt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irrtum junger Padawan,

die Umfrage wurde im WoW-Forum erstellt und verweilte dort für längere Zeit, kam dann denk ich über MMO-Allgemein ins AION-Forum.

Zugegebenermaßen stieg die AION-Prozentzahl von 28% auf 33% seitdem sie im AION-Forum ist, allerdings finde ich 28% im WoW-forum doch beachtlich. Abgesehen von denen die meinen es antesten zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Soll ich euch mal was sagen?!

Ich hab mir bei mehreren Bekannten deren Kochkunst abgeschaut, ich kann jetzt super leckere Eierkuchen machen.
Ihr solltet meine Schnitzel probieren.


Da es meiner Freundin so lecker schmeckt zieht sie sich Unterwäsche an die sie sich in einer Zeitschrift abgeschaut hat an.


Fazit: Sie findet es Lecker ich finde es Geil jeder hat also was davon.

Woher die Ideen und so weiter kommen interessiert bei uns niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Irrtum junger Padawan,
> 
> die Umfrage wurde im WoW-Forum erstellt und verweilte dort für längere Zeit, kam dann denk ich über MMO-Allgemein ins AION-Forum.
> 
> ...


Das macht die Umfrage im eigentlichen Sinne nicht besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Das macht die Umfrage im eigentlichen Sinne nicht besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde ja schon auf fast 28 Seiten diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nun sandte Gott endlich seinen Jüngern ein Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht wieder bergauf !


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja egal, ich weiß das mir Aion Spaß macht und es aus dem Grund auch spiele, falls ich nebenher noch Wow Spiele, dann wie jetzt auch, nur für BG PvP, Warsong etc machen einfach immernoch Spaß. Und ich denke/hoffe das sich daran nix ändern wird.


----------



## Imzane (22. August 2009)

Ich werds auf jedenfall einmal testen, die Videos haben mir gut gefallen, wenn das Spiel hält was es verspricht dann ist es, meiner Meinung nach, über WoW zu stellen. Ich hoff halt auch dass das Endgame nicht so stark casualised wird wie es momentan in WoW der Fall ist.

PS: Flügel ;O


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja egal, ich weiß das mir Aion Spaß macht und es aus dem Grund auch spiele, falls ich nebenher noch Wow Spiele, dann wie jetzt auch, nur für BG PvP, Warsong etc machen einfach immernoch Spaß. Und ich denke/hoffe das sich daran nix ändern wird.



/sign


----------



## PC-Flo (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich dazu was sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe ich auch am Mittwoch gesehen. Die erste Aion vorstellung und knapp 10 Blizzard Mitarbeiter waren da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (22. August 2009)

Die selben Bilder geisterten bei WAR und AoC auch durchs Net. 
Weis garnicht was da so besonders daran sein soll. Gerade wenn man mit etwas arbeitet enstpannt man sich doch mit etwas anderem.
Wenn ich GM egal in welchem Spiel wäre würde ich privat auf jedenfall was anderes zocken


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

glaub die beiden spiele kan man net miteinander vergeichen die beiden ahben einzigartige features ich werd wow auch net runter machn  ich hatte dort auch gute zeiten und nu fang ich zum realese von aion mit nem  alten wow freund aion zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2009)

Die Franzosen schlagen die Chinesin hauchhos !

- Hurra ! *jubel* -

aber das die anderen MMOS eine ordentlichere Community haben befind ich als ein plausibles Argument.
Ist wahrscheinlich auch so .. aber wer weiß vielleicht entwickelt sich ja Aion auch zu so nem Game wie WoW :OOOOO

EDIT: FÜr mich ist halt doll das WoW seine Geschichte hat. Aion? Hm gibts nichts drüber ..


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Gut, ist ja verständlich, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit Spiel XY arbeiten würde, hätte ich nach Feierabend auch keine Lust mehr drauf, dann würd ich dort was anderes spielen.

Zudem ist Aion auch ein richtiger Knaller, klar es ist keine absolute Neuerfindung, aber hat wirklich einige sehr tolle Sachen und bringt richtiges Feeling rein, ähnlich Wow, kaum ein anderes Spiel hat mir das bisher gebracht (von den MMOs), außer Guild Wars, zum ersten Mal einloggen auf der Klosterinsen Jing Jea, oder diese riesige Stadt>Kaineng...einfach genial.

@oben, Franzosen schlagen Chinesen hä?

Blizzard>Amifirma...
NC Soft>Südkoranische Firma...

Auch ansonsten, Aion hat schon eine Geschichte, klar keine so lange wie Wow, aber wozu auch? In Wow juckt die Story doch eh kaum jemand mehr, und Aion hat auch keine Bücher und 3 Strategiespiele als Vorgänger.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

ach schrieb:


> Die Franzosen schlagen die Chinesin hauchhos !
> 
> - Hurra ! *jubel* -
> 
> ...



aion hat shco ne geschichte die aus den standpunkt der beiden fraktionen erzählt wertden kurz s ist sie auch net grad  ich finde die spannend und aufregen dazu müstest du ma auf die aion homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (22. August 2009)

Jo also ne Geschichte ist schon vorhanden. Natürlich nicht so breit wie bei WoW allerdings hatte Aion auch nicht 3 Games die eine Geschichte hätten aufbauen können. Ich denke mal das die Geschichte mit der Zeit wachsen wird.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Wenn ihr eine gute Geschichte wollt, dann spielt ein Single-Player-RPG. Das, was ein ORPG an Story bietet, ist sehr mager, selbst wenn es sich dabei um einen hintergrundsstarken Titel wie Warcraft handelt. Ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben, wenn ihr Tipps zu klassischen RPGs wollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine gute Geschichte wollt, dann spielt ein Single-Player-RPG. Das, was ein ORPG an Story bietet, ist sehr mager, selbst wenn es sich dabei um einen hintergrundsstarken Titel wie Warcraft handelt. Ihr könnt mich gerne anschreiben, wenn ihr Tipps zu klassischen RPGs wollt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich ken da ein schönes singel player rpg das ich immer noch habe und zocke und zwar final fantasy 7 + drige of cerebrus finalfantasy 7 die geschichte einfach der hammer kan mich erinnern das ich tränen in den augen hatte beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dan npch final fantasy X und X-2 auch wunderbare geschichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (22. August 2009)

Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :

CATACLYSM>AION ;D


----------



## Tamîkus (22. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :
> 
> CATACLYSM>AION ;D



und weiter ich hab vor 2 monaten  mit wow aufgehört und als ich den trailyer sah hab ich noch weniger bock wieder wow zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :
> 
> CATACLYSM>AION ;D



Da will jemand geflamed werden hmm? Also ich werde dir nicht den Gefallen tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :
> 
> CATACLYSM>AION ;D



Eigentlich nicht, Cataclysm ist das perfekte Sparprogramm, und die Leute fliegen darauf wie eine Motte aufs Licht. Es gibt Dinge die sicher cool werden, aber auch viel Mist der kostensparend dahin geklatscht wird.

Edit, mal wieder Tripple Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Also beste Offline Story ist wie ich finde die von Baldurs Gate 2. Die Story und die Nebenhandlungen sind so Detailiert, das man sich vorkommt man liest ein sehr sehr spannendes Buch !


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :
> 
> CATACLYSM>AION ;D


Ich wette du weiß nichtmal wer Todesschwinge ist. Oh man so ein Satz ist echt arm und unnötig. Das sagt grad echt viel über dein Geistiges Alter aus genau wie das Bild in deiner Sig.


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ich wette du weiß nichtmal wer Todesschwinge ist. Oh man so ein Satz ist echt arm und unnötig. Das sagt grad echt viel über dein Geistiges Alter aus genau wie das Bild in deiner Sig.



geht doch nicht auf das Kleinkind ein. Lasst ihm doch seine Illusionen. Somit haben wir wenigstens einen potenzielen Flamer in Aion weniger.


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> geht doch nicht auf das Kleinkind ein. Lasst ihm doch seine Illusionen. Somit haben wir wenigstens einen potenzielen Flamer in Aion weniger.


Jo sry back to topic.
aber ganz ehrlich was soll man hier noch reinschreiben? =)


----------



## Kizna (22. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Jo sry back to topic.
> aber ganz ehrlich was soll man hier noch reinschreiben? =)



Das was wir jeden Tag tun Pinky. Versuchen die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodybone (22. August 2009)

also ich habe wow gespielt ne ganze weile und naja irgendwann is halt die luft raus es is ein sehr gutes spiel 
aber ich bin der meinung das dass hinzufügen neuer rassen (seien es worgs und goblins und dranei und blutelfen) nichts am spiel ändert 
genau wie das jetzt ein taure pala sein kann ... na und dann sieht man anders aus was ändert das am spiel 
auch neue startgebiete ..da is man nur 10 lvl dann net mehr, also is doch wurst ....

wem das spiel nicht zu langweilig wird wie mir oder wer freunde oder so hat solls doch spielen hält ihn ja keiner davon ab 
...aber macht nicht andere spiele schlecht nur weil ihr wowler seid ich kann euch beruhigen ihr seid nix besonderes nur einer von 11 millionen

ich werda aion spielen um es zu probieren und mal zu gucken wie es ist wenn es mir net gefällt höre ich halt auf und warte auf ein neues mmorpg


----------



## Dormamu (22. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das was wir jeden Tag tun Pinky. Versuchen die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles klar Brain. Wie sieht dein Plan aus?


----------



## Tja (23. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr wisst alle :
> 
> CATACLYSM>AION ;D



Du hast Dich im Bereich geirrt, der Kinderbereich ist ein paar Foren weiter oben und nennt sich World of Warcraft.


----------



## pbast6 (23. August 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig.
Nach Monate langen lesen und auch schreiben in diesem Forum kenne ich 4 Klassen Aion und WoW Spieler hier.

1. Aion wird WoW killen!

2. Aion wird toll, WoW war schön

3.Aion ist scheiße, spielt gefälligst WoW

4. Mag Aion net, viel Spass, aber ich bleib bei WoW.

Dan gibts natürlich noch die Anti-Casuels, die Pro-Casuels, die Anti-Progamingergildener, die Anti-Antiprogamingergilden und so weiter...

2<3<1<4 würde ich sagen von der Größe der Fraktion her.

@Strory von Aion und WoW

Woher hat WoW die sehr bekannte Story? Warcraft 1-3. Das sind Strategie Spiele die einem eine Welt viel direkter erklären können als ein MMO in zwischensequenzen. Wieviel wird einem den in WoW erklärt ? Allianz vs. Horde ist das max. Für die Leute die netmal die Questtexte lesen warscheinlich noch weniger.

Aion versucht das mit Videos also Zwischensequenzen zu lösen. Und wer mehr zum Hintergrund wissen will, muss halt wie bei Wow auf die Hp gehen.

Und zu Cataclysm:
Wird toll, werd ich Spielen aber deshalb direkt zu wechseln oder kein Spass mit Aion zu haben wieso? Blizzard kann uns den Himmer versprechen, was rauskommt muss man erstmal sehen. Schliesslich klang WotLk toll, Leveln war geil aber danach ging die Luft aus.
Und mal ehrlich wer 5 Jahre WoW hintersich hat verliert ihrgentwan die lust so toll auch ein Addon sein kann.


----------



## redsnapper (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, Cataclysm ist das perfekte Sparprogramm, und die Leute fliegen darauf wie eine Motte aufs Licht. Es gibt Dinge die sicher cool werden, aber auch viel Mist der kostensparend dahin geklatscht wird.



Ich bin mir zwar noch nicht sicher ob ich je wieder WoW spielen werde und Aion ist vorbestellt, trotzdem muss ich WoW da ein wenig verteidigen.
Glaubst du wirklich es ist weniger Arbeit die alte Welt zu verändern? Schließlich gibt es neue Modelle, neue Texturen, neue Quests und das alles zusätzlich zu den 78-85 Gebieten und dem üblichen Berufe/Klassenveränderungen/Sonstiges Kram.
Bei vielen Gebieten wird nur das Grundthema/die Grundform aufgegriffen (Desolace, Brachland usw.).


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Naja die Warcraft Story basiert zu großén Teilen auf der Warhammer Story. Blizzard wollte damals Warcraft mit der Warhammer Lizenz machen. Games Workshop entzog Blizz aber nach einiger Zeit die Lizenz und so musste Blizz alles umändern. Aus Ordnung wurde die Allianz, aus Zerstörung die Horde....

Also nix mit "eigener Story" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (23. August 2009)

Also ich finde diese Aion vs Wow Foren richtig spannend da kann man wieder ordentliches geflame sehen :-)

Und um auf das Thema zurückzukommen ich werde mir Aion auch holen.

Warum? 

Aus folgenden Gründen:

ICH finde die Grafik im gegensatz zu Wow besser weil sie erwachsener (zwar japanischer Stil) und ausgereifter ist
ICH bin von der Story relativ beeindruckt, in Warcraft war die Story bis Frozen Thron genial aber mit Wow hat es leider Storytechnisch nachgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICH suche richtige Herausforderungen, das ist ein Punkt der bei mir sehr wackelt da ich Aion noch nicht gespielt hab ( bin leider nich in den genuss eines Beta Keys gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber in Wow seh ich kaum Herausforderung der Pve Content wird immer leichter und für Pvp konnte ich mich noch nie in Wow richtig begeister da das Pvp-System von Wow mir nicht liegt, daher hoffe ich das das spiel ungefähr den schwierigkeitsgrad von Gildwars haben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (23. August 2009)

Natürlich eigene Story..... nur weil man sich an Warhammer orientiert heißt es ja net das es keine eigene Story hat. Außerdem kennt man die Story vor allme aus Wc2 und Wc3 und die hat netmehr Warhammer als direktes vorbild


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Natürlich eigene Story..... nur weil man sich an Warhammer orientiert heißt es ja net das es keine eigene Story hat. Außerdem kennt man die Story vor allme aus Wc2 und Wc3 und die hat netmehr Warhammer als direktes vorbild



Du meinst weil WC 2 und 3 älter sind? Warhammer stammt aus den frühen 80ern...


----------



## Zadig (23. August 2009)

Also die beta von AIon hat mich überzeugt. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall spielen. meine WoW Zeit ist vorbei, Aion wird die MMO Welt zwar nicht neu erfinden, aber ich fand das ganze Game doch sehr erfrischend und vor allem ist es sehr sauber gelaufen. Und mir gefällt dieser leichte Asia Style sehr gut.


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Der Reitz bei WoW ist einfach vergangen. Ich brauch was neues und da kommt mir Aion ganz Recht. Da ich keine Lust mehr auf die Comic-Grafik habe. Mal wieder richtig gutes MMO mit nice Grafik usw...


----------



## Symatry (23. August 2009)

Ich werde Aion zocken bis Cataclysm rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn die Luft wieder raus ist, gehts wieder zu Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is doch immer das selbe ker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (23. August 2009)

Mit Wc 2-3 mein ich das Wc1 natürlich sehr stark an Warhammerangelehnt ist. Aber ab Wc 2 war ja klar das es keine Warhammer Lizenz geben wird und es sich dadurch anders Entwickelt hat. Warcraft ist auch nicht so "blutig" wie Warhammer^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (23. August 2009)

ich werde aion auch auf jeden fall testen. langweile mich schon lang in wow und bin eigendlich nur noch für raids online und das eigendlich auch nur, weil tv gucken noch langweiliger ist...

die pläne die ncsoft für aion hat sind gut. die verbindung von pve und pvp ist gut gelöst. viel besser als bei wow (1k winter) oder war (inis für beide fraktionen freischalten und dann die bosse instanzieren). und sonst sah aion auch gut aus. aion sieht wieder mehr nach einem mmo für jeden aus. war war ja eher für die pvp spieler und da gabs nacher einfach zu viele probleme. am anfang wurde gesagt, dass die order zu viel dmg macht und später waren dann aoe klassen einfach OP. ich glaube in aion wird das nicht so extrem sein, weil aion in asien schon released ist. und das ist auch der grund, warum es nicht so wie aoc unter geht. das war ja mehr ne alpha als nen retail.

mal gucken wie ncsoft ins fettnäpfchen tritt aber ich glaub aion hat das potenzial wenigstens nah an wow heran zu kommn =)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Und zu Cataclysm:
> Wird toll, werd ich Spielen aber deshalb direkt zu wechseln oder kein Spass mit Aion zu haben wieso? Blizzard kann uns den Himmer versprechen, was rauskommt muss man erstmal sehen. Schliesslich klang WotLk toll, Leveln war geil aber danach ging die Luft aus.
> Und mal ehrlich wer 5 Jahre WoW hintersich hat verliert ihrgentwan die lust so toll auch ein Addon sein kann.



Ich werd mir Cataclysm dann wahrscheinlich auch anschauen, aber als nächstes werd ich mir dann erstmal Aion angucken und dann mal SW: TOR. Denke alle 3 Sachen können/werden schön werden.
Deshalb sag ich : Ausprobieren und sich eine Meinung bilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal die Sachen die WoW selber erfunden hat ?
> 
> Interface ? Das gabs schon in sehr ähnlicher Form vorher in Everquest
> Quests ? Genau das gleiche
> ...



Wer gut klaut muss nicht unbedingt etwas erfinden um erfolgreich zu sein und das hat WoW getan. WoW hat die besten Elemente aus allen damals gängigen MMOs vereint und sie mit Einsteigerfreundlichkeit verbunden. Den Rest der Erfolgsgeschichte kennt ja jeder.

WoW war vor allem gut, weil es damals als einziges MMO alles folgende hatte (nicht, dass es diese Dinge erfunden hätte, aber kein MMO sonst hatte all das gleichzeitig im selben Spiel):

- Es lief auf nahezu jedem Rechner (Gleichzeitig erscheinende Grafikwunder wie Everquest 2 waren dagegen eine Katastrophe was Kundenreichweite anging)
- Offene Welt weitgehend ohne Zonen
- Auktionshaussystem
- Postsystem
- Berufe für alle (in vielen früheren MMOs waren Berufe etwas womit sich nur ein kleiner Teil der Community beschäftigt hat)
- Windreiter Reisesystem (von EQ2 geklaut, aber extrem coole Kamerafahrten, nach wie vor etwas der coolsten Dinge überhaupt, die an WoW so "epic" waren zu Beginn)
- Fast durchgehende Quests
- Instanziertes PVE  und dadurch die Möglichkeit für viel mehr Spieler pro Server (viele der jüngeren MMO-Spieler können sich nichtmal vorstellen, was es heißt, wenn man zb nicht nach Stratholme hätte gehen können, weil dort schon 2 Gruppen "am spawncampen" waren) ohne spawnstreitigkeiten
- schnelles Gameplay ohne die sonst im Genre üblichen langen Regphasen
- schnelles PVP in dem man dank kurzem Respawn und sofortigem "wieder für den Kampf bereit" wirklich dauernd "kämpfen" kann (Bgs kamen zwar erst später, aber dennoch vergleicht man das mit Everquest 1  PVP: Wer 1mal starb war erstmal nackt und konnte ohne Items rumhocken bis derjenige der ihn getötet hatte die Güte hatte ihn an seine Leiche zu lassen oder er Freunde mitbrachte die den Widersacher umhaun konnten) 


Für die restliche "geklaut" Diskussion gilt eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nur, dass jeder es tut, solange man nicht bestimmte Rechte damit verletzt und Probleme bekommt.
Warcraft mag bei Warhammer abgekuckt haben, und Warhammer hat eh alles nur von Tolkien und Tolkien hat auch nur alte Sagen und Mythen zusammengereimt. Sie alle haben etwas gemeinsam: Sie haben etwas bereits vorhandenes mit neuen Elementen kombiniert und damit sehr tolle und beeindruckende Fantasiewelten erschaffen. Hier großartig von "abkupfern" zu reden ist in keiner Weise zielführend.

Wenn jemand wirklich "bestohlen" wird und in seinen Patentrechten verletzt wird, dann könnt ihr sicher sein, dass derjenige auch klagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

GerrDee schrieb:


> naja aion hat schon ne nette grafik und die erstellung eines chars ist auch sehr geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Kamera-Steuerung haben sie mit 1.5 geändert. Die Steuerung ist genauso wie in WoW und anderen MMORPGs.

Ansonsten klaut niemand was bei WoW. Es ist vielmehr eine Tatsache, daß WoW hemmungslos bei allen anderen geklaut hat und nichts
selbst erfunden hat. Aber sowas weiß man nur, wenn man außer WoW auch mal andere MMORPGs kennengelernt hat.

----

_"Boah! In dem Spiel gibts Quests, ein Interface, Skills und man kann sogar einen Char hochleveln und Berufe ausüben????
Dann haben die das ja alles bei WoW geklaut, diese Schweine!"_ *schmunzel*


MfG


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wer gut klaut muss nicht unbedingt etwas erfinden um erfolgreich zu sein und das hat WoW getan. WoW hat die besten Elemente aus allen damals gängigen MMOs vereint und sie mit Einsteigerfreundlichkeit verbunden. Den Rest der Erfolgsgeschichte kennt ja jeder.
> 
> WoW war vor allem gut, weil es damals als einziges MMO alles folgende hatte (nicht, dass es diese Dinge erfunden hätte, aber kein MMO sonst hatte all das gleichzeitig im selben Spiel):
> 
> ...


100% richtig. Wer sagt: ÖH der hat was geklaut das hat Spiel XY schon. der solte mal anfangen ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Zu jeder dieser Ideen kann dir dann gesagt werden wo man es her hat. Und wenn es danach ginge immer ein komplet neues Spiel zu entwickeln dann könt ihr verflucht lange auf neue Spiele und Patches warten.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> 100% richtig. Wer sagt: ÖH der hat was geklaut das hat Spiel XY schon. der solte mal anfangen ein Spiel zu entwickeln. Zu jeder dieser Ideen kann dir dann gesagt werden wo man es her hat. Und wenn es danach ginge immer ein komplet neues Spiel zu entwickeln dann könt ihr verflucht lange auf neue Spiele und Patches warten.



soweit ich weis  ist das flug system mit flügeln in aion einzigartig bzw hab noch kein anderes mmo gesehn wo man mit flügeln fliegen kan flugmounts ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Naja wer letztendlich was erfunden hat lässt sich eh kaum noch sagen. Wenn man will kann man jedes Feature auf Ultima Online, Meridian oder Everquest runterbrechen.

die von dir aufgezählten Punkte sind übrigens keine Erfindungen Blizzards. Alles was du da aufgezählt hast gab es vorher schon. Sei es die offene Welt, Reisesystem oder Berufe. Auktionshaus gabs auch schon vorher.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

aion > wow




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inamar (23. August 2009)

Ich werde Aion auf jeden Fall testen, owbwohl mir die anderen NCsoft Spiele nicht so zusagten...
Soll ja echt hammer sein, von dem was man hört.


----------



## Geroniax (23. August 2009)

Isch werde beides Spielen.

Ich bin schon von Anfang an dabei und WoW ist doch irgendwie etwas was immer da war (wtf xD) naja fast 5 Jahre halt.

Allerdings erlebe ich dort echt eine Enttäuschung nach der einen. Hoffe Das Cataclysm nicht zum negativen so Katastrophal für mich wird.

Aion werde ich spielen weil es ganz klar ein muss ist. Die Grafik ist bombastisch und das GamePlay ist super. Das PvP ist gut durchdacht und die Story gefällt mir auch.

Naja fange ja bald meine Lehre an dan hab ich ja Geld für beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg. GerOniAx


----------



## Chrissler (23. August 2009)

Jop denke ich auch, weil viele einfach zu WoW verwöhnt sind ^^ 

Dennoch kein game hat bisher gefloppt AoC und War laufen beide noch und Aion hat eine wesentlich größere Fan gemeinde in Asien als die beiden games zussamen ^^ 

Ich denke es wird sich auf Platz 2 einpendeln undd as reicht auch völlig. Das hier Fanboys von bieden Seiten rumflamen müssen ist typisch kindisch und dieses verhalten verstehe ich auch nciht ^^

Ich freue mich auf Aion da ich es schon in China gespielt habe. Ausserdem habe ich eine CE Box *freu*


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Doch ein Spiel gab es in den letzten 10 Jahren welches geflopt ist und das war Tabula Rasa. Alle anderen MMORPG´s liefen lange und auch erfolgreich !

Ich weiss sowieso nicht was es für einen Ausschlag macht ob ein Spiel mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich ist. Sowas ist nur für Anleger und Aktionäre wichtig aber nicht für den Spieler. Und nun kommen wieder die Argumente : "Ja aber nur ein erfolgreiches Spiel wird weiterentwickelt". Wenn ein Spiel schon recht wenig Spieler hat, warum sollte der Entwickler dann alles daran setzen diese auch noch zu verlieren, indem er das Spiel nicht mehr weiter entwickelt ? Die Frage sollte man sich stellen, denn in Wirklichkeit ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Addons halten aktive Spieler bei der Stange und locken auch neue an !


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

ich dachte das  spiel das der gröste flop war war der ATARI crash mit dem spiel E.T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Der weltgrößte Flop der mir jemals untergekommen ist, war die WoW-Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (23. August 2009)

@Lintflas da haste recht, solch eine runtergekommene/unfreundliche/unseriöse Community ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Flixl (23. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Tommsen (23. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Der weltgrößte Flop der mir jemals untergekommen ist, war die WoW-Community.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Und jetz ratet mal bitte wer zu AION wechselt (und nach 2 monaten wieder weg ist... aber das ne andere sache) Genau diese WoW comm nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (23. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Bexx13 (23. August 2009)

Hey,

Ich werde Aion spielen, weil mir die Grafik und der Sound total gefällt, die Spiel- und Kampfmechanik sowie das Craftingsystem Spass macht und das PvP teilweise extrem spannend ist! (Infiltrationsquests!!!)
WoW interessiert mich schon ziemlich lang nicht mehr. Die Zeit zwischen Tarrens Mill-Gezerge und Cthun/Naxxramas hat richtig Spass gemacht, aber dann ging es für mich persönlich mit dem Spielspass bergab, was ich dann ein paar Monate vor WotLk endgültig mit der Kündigung meines Accs quittiert habe.

Das Ergebnis dieser Umfrage ist durchaus interessant, wenn auch sicherlich durch den Post-Ort (Aion-Bereich) beeinflusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Silfer surfer (23. August 2009)

Rappelz pwend wow, spielt alle Rappelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> @Lintflas da haste recht, solch eine runtergekommene/unfreundliche/unseriöse Community ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.



Rrrrischtig! Ach übrigens! Dein Avatar ist der absolute Hammer. Ich muß mich ständig totlachen, wenn ich den sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tommsen schrieb:


> Und jetz ratet mal bitte wer zu AION wechselt (und nach 2 monaten wieder weg ist... aber das ne andere sache) Genau diese WoW comm nämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor....

_Ein Spieler namens RoXXor hat gerade Langeweile, da die WoW-Server down sind, und erstellt sich einen Char in Aion.
Er loggt ein und steht im Startgebiet. Nachdem er die erste Quest mühsam erledigt hat, weil er zu seinem Erstaunen
festgestellt hat, daß die Mobs Schaden machen und nicht einfach so umgerockt werden können, geht er zum Questgeber
um die Belohnung zu kassieren. Er bekommt nur ein paar Kinahs und sagt:_

"Boah ne ey, da mach ma ne Quest und bekommt nich ma nen Epic als Belohnung! Ich will mein Set, ey!
Wasn scheiß game, ey! Ich geh wieder WoW zocken ey!!!!111" 

_Danach isser wieder weg und wir haben unsere Ruhe._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symatry (23. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Rrrrischtig! Ach übrigens! Dein Avatar ist der absolute Hammer. Ich muß mich ständig totlachen, wenn ich den sehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast den Weitblick der uns fehlt!...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

ich denk nachdem bekannt ist was cataclysm in WoW alles verändern wird, werden wohl oder übel noch mehr spieler dem spiel den rücken zukehren...hoffentlich kommen die nicht nach aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Achwas...der ganze Pöbel flippt doch jetzt schon völlig aus weil se nen Worg spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen....maximal über den zeitpunkt wenn SW:TOR released wird..weil die ingajme videos haben mich schon bissi umgehauen ;D


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Achwas...der ganze Pöbel flippt doch jetzt schon völlig aus weil se nen Worg spielen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*nen Worg auf seiten der allianz*

muss immernoch drüber lachen^^

mit dem nächsten addon kann man dan ein Kaninchen auf seiten der horde spielen.


----------



## Lich Dragon (23. August 2009)

Das Addon wird WoW verbessern. Ich Spiel beides. Warum? Weil beides Spaß macht.

Und alle leute die über die WoW comm son Mist babeln sind genauso Schlimm xD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Joa..mei....wer drauf steht....ich bin da definitiv raus...zurück in die alte Welt finde ich zwar gut aber Blizz aht einfach schon zu sehr abgebaut als das ich ne Chance sehe das da was gescheites bei rum kommt......obgleich meine Fav Rasse Goblins mitlerweile spielbar wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Joa..mei....wer drauf steht....ich bin da definitiv raus...zurück in die alte Welt finde ich zwar gut aber Blizz aht einfach schon zu sehr abgebaut als das ich ne Chance sehe das da was gescheites bei rum kommt......obgleich meine Fav Rasse Goblins mitlerweile spielbar wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tut mir leid aber es is einfach Fakt, das die WoW Comm die verkommenste der ganzen MMOs ist....mag an der größe und der Zielgruppe von WoW (die ja bekanntlich auf jeden abzielt der ne Taste drücken kann) aber nichts desto trotz ist es so...


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

HALLO ?!?!?

Größer = Besser !!!!!!


Ach ja, [Ironie Off] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lich Dragon:

Es sollte auch jeder das spielen was ihm Spaß macht.

Was das AddOn betrifft so sind die WoW-Spieler tatsächlich ganz aus dem Häuschen, obwohl der Content quasi ziemlich durch ist und der Trailer zu Cataclysm rund 1 Jahr vorher und nur wegen AION schon jetzt veröffentlicht wurde. Aber seitens Blizzard verständlich natürlich da es ein umkämpfter Markt ist und so wie auch NCSoft will halt jeder auch Geld verdienen.

Wie man auch hier im forum sieht verfehlte der Trailer ja nicht seine Wirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> HALLO ?!?!?
> 
> Größer = Besser !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Ich wollt schon anfangen zu lachen.


----------



## pbast6 (23. August 2009)

1. Also nach dem ich jetzt den 'Tread gelesen hab muss ich sagen das die Communtitys sich hier nichts geben.

2. Auf Level 1 machen die Mobs kein Schaden. Bevor du down gehst haste nen Level up und kannst weiter kloppen.

3. Wen man sich nicht etwas Informiert das sollte man einfach die Fresse halten. Die Worge gehören deshalb zur Allianz weil sie durch einen Trank wieder normal werden und dan zwischen Menschlicher und Worgeform wechseln können. Und bestimmt passen sie dadurch besser zu Allianz als zu Horde!

4. Mich nervt immer dieses gegenseitige Angeflame welches Spiel erfolgreicher wird. Schön wird Aion erfolgreicher und dan auch Casuelisiert. Ihr beschwört das gerade zu herauf. Ich werd Aion spielen, hab schon meinen WoW Account gekündigt, werd aber sicherlich Cataclysm kaufen und Spielen schliesslich hat mir das Leveln und die Quest immer Spass gemacht<--Questtext leser und danach wieder Aion voll weiter zocken.
Die meißten verhalten sich hier wie Kiddys! Aion ist halt sehr nah an WoW, und deshalb ist es für die WoW Community so interresant was halt auch die "Arschlöcher" der Community anzieht. Ich kenn genug "Kiddys" die 25 sind und genug "Normale" die 14 sind.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Worgen sind was das mich garnicht reizt, wenn ich schon ne Rasse/Spezies mit "Fell" und Raubtier Aussehen spielen will, dann warte ich auf Guild Wars 2, die Charr sind deutlich cooler, das sind keine komischen 0815 bösen Werwölfe, welche auch noch ne normale Form haben, sondern eine richtige katzenhafte Kriegerrasse. 
Oder eben SW:TOR, da dürften ebenfalls welche kommen (Bothan oder Cathar).

Aber gut, ist Geschmackssache, manche mögen Worgen und diese "Verwandlung" sicherlich, mir gefällts garnicht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Das spricht keiner ab...nur ging es in dem Post darum, dass es falsch wäre, das die WoW-Commu einen schlechtne ruf hat.
Fakt ist hingegen das sie ihn weg hat...ende aus....

Was hier Aion vs. WoW geheult wird ist im endeffekt doch eh hupe..es wird niemanden interessieren....man schaut sich die Umsatzzahlen an und gut ist...daran wirds gemessen...völlig emotionslos...


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Wie schon mal erwähnt reichen mir 5000 Spieler auf dem Server wo ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormamu (23. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt finde die neue Erweiterung von WoW zimlich geil. Komplett überarbeitet Welt, endlich passiert was in der Welt.

Aber:
Ich fand den Trailer von Wotlk auch zimlich Klasse auch so alles drum rum nur was aus den inis und raids wurde, da muss ich sagen das war ein Griff ins Klo. daran solte sie arbeiten. Aber kein Grund Aion zu spielen auserdem muss die WoW Erweiterung reinhauen deshalb solten sie zimlich aufpassen und alles richtig machen.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube, dass sie auch, wenn sie mal einen Fehler machen, dennoch Anklag finden bei der Allgemeinheit, und wenns halt nicht so viel wird wie bei WoW weils etwas komplexer ist, dann ist das auch okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja wer letztendlich was erfunden hat lässt sich eh kaum noch sagen. Wenn man will kann man jedes Feature auf Ultima Online, Meridian oder Everquest runterbrechen.
> 
> die von dir aufgezählten Punkte sind übrigens keine Erfindungen Blizzards. Alles was du da aufgezählt hast gab es vorher schon. Sei es die offene Welt, Reisesystem oder Berufe. Auktionshaus gabs auch schon vorher.




Habe ich doch explizit gesagt, dass WoW dies nicht erfunden hat. Nur diese ganzen Features alle in demselben MMO hatte es bis dahin nicht gegeben.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Das Blizzard mit Classic-WoW ins schwarze getroffen hat steht für mich ausser Frage, ob kopiert oder nicht, es zog einfach und machte Laune.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Jo...war halt quasi zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen ort...war halt der einheitsbrei für alle...von daher perfekt gemacht..aus marketinstrategischer sicht...


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Achso, war mein erstes MMO, spielte davor Icewind Dale und so Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steingt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt reichen mir 5000 Spieler auf dem Server wo ich spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da wird ja dann richtig viel geld reinkommen um das game weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> da wird ja dann richtig viel geld reinkommen um das game weiterzuentwickeln.



In Asien spielen schon über 3,5Millionen, das reicht mehr als locker zum weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Enyalios (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den 5000 Spielern war mehr oder weniger ein SPruch der verdeutlichen sollte das für mich AION nicht zwingend 3 Millionen Abo´s in europa haben muss damit ich glücklich sein kann.


SO, jetzt ist es raus....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!

...das kannst du nicht ernst meinen,...OH MEIN GOTT.....keine 10 Millionen Spieler...ahhhh....

*hüstel* tut mir leid...kurzer anflug von "pro skill" *räusper*


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um so mehr es zoggen um so mehr geld um so mehr geld um so mehr kann man auch für weiterentwicklung ausgeben ums so mehr geld um so größer die chanche das die weiterentwicklungen gut sind.

Das du mit 5000 man glücklich sein kannst auf einem server is schon klar is nur was kurz gedacht


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> In Asien spielen schon über 3,5Millionen, das reicht mehr als locker zum weiterentwickeln.


Wenns Westlich jedoch wenig spielen, ist fraglich, ob sie den extra Aufwand der durch das Betreiben der Sachen für den Westen weiterhin erledigen/aufrecht erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ...weiterentwicklungen gut sind....



Ja ne is klar, bei 11 Millionen Kunden kommt bei Blizzard trotzdem Mist raus. Also von daher zählt das nicht..

Aber wie schonmal gesagt wurden ist, die haben schon 3.5 Millionen Kunden. Denen ist es jetzt nichtmehr soo wichtig, dass sie in Europa auch soviele Kunden haben müssen. NCSoft macht schon genug Gewinn nur durch die Asiaten. Die Europäer sind im Endeffekt nurnoch ein schöner Bonus.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> um so mehr es zoggen um so mehr geld um so mehr geld um so mehr kann man auch für weiterentwicklung ausgeben ums so mehr geld um so größer die chanche das die weiterentwicklungen gut sind.
> Das du mit 5000 man glücklich sein kannst auf einem server is schon klar is nur was kurz gedacht



Wenn mehr verdient wird, landet mehr in den Taschen der Manager, Spielelfirmen entwickeln nur soviel das die Leute bleiben. Und wie schon gesagt, es sind über 3,5Millionen in Asien, und es werden in den westlichen Länder weißt mehr als 5000 sein.

Das der Verdienst mit der Weiterentwicklung nix zu tun hat, sollte Wow eigentlich nur zu gut beweißen (soll nicht heißen das die Upgrades jetzt alle schlecht sind, aber eine Firma die ein vielfaches aller anderer MMO Entwickler verdient müsste dann ja noooch bessere Addons bringen).

Besten Beispiel hierfür ist wohl Guild Wars...kostet nichtmal was im Monat, hat aber einige große Updates bekommen, und es deckt immernoch die Kosten für Guild Wars2. (und das Spiel hat keinen Itemshop, klar es hat einen Shop, aber nichts was ingame irgendwelche Vorteile gibt, und der Shop ist billiger als der von Wow welches auch noch Monatskosten hat).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> um so mehr es zoggen um so mehr geld um so mehr geld um so mehr kann man auch für weiterentwicklung ausgeben ums so mehr geld um so größer die chanche das die weiterentwicklungen gut sind.



der gedankengank ist zu 100% falsch.
Nehmen wir mal WoW:

WoW classic: wenig spieler - content war herrausfordernd, WoW hatte noch stil (es gab 1000sende sachen die gut waren aber ich bin zufaul sie aufzuzählen)
WoW bc: gesundes mittelmaß an spielern (anfang BC)- kometen fangen an um meine rüstung zukreisen, jäger schießen mit waffen die wie sci fi pistolen aussehen auf mich, content ist dennoch herrausfordernd und PvP macht auch fun
WoW WOTLK: viel zu viele spieler - community ist nun dermaßen kiddie und beschissen wie in keinem anderem spiel auf der welt zuvor, content ist an diese scheiß community angepasst worden, keine herrausforderungen mehr, blizzard passt sich mit ihrem spiel an leute die grade mal fähig sind 4 tasten zubedienen (große maße der spieler)


von demher würde ich eher sagen: ein spiel ist nur dann gut wenn es eben nicht ZUVIELE spieler hat, so können sich die entwickler auf ihre kleine fangemeinde konzentrieren und auf deren wünsche eingehen. genug geld ist bei 3,5 mio zahlenden asiaten sowieso vorhanden.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> WoW classic: wenig spieler - content war herrausfordernd, WoW hatte noch stil (es gab 1000sende sachen die gut waren aber ich bin zufaul sie aufzuzählen)
> WoW bc: gesundes mittelmaß an spielern- kometen fangen an um meine rüpstung zukreisen, jäger schießen mit waffen die wie sci fi pistolen aussehen auf mich, content ist dennoch herrausfordernd und PvP macht auch fun
> WoW WOTLK: viel zu viele spieler - community ist nun dermaßen kiddie und beschissen wie in keinem anderem spiel auf der welt zuvor, content ist an diese scheiß community angepasst worden, keine herrausforderungen mehr, blizzard passt sich mit ihrem spiel an leute die grade mal fähig sind 4 tasten zubedienen (große maße der spieler)



Stimmt nicht, die 11Millionen Spitze hatte das Spiel zu TBC Zeiten. Und TBC war ein sehr gutes, und sicher nicht billiges Addon.


----------



## Jelly (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, die 11Millionen Spitze hatte das Spiel zu TBC Zeiten. Und TBC war ein sehr gutes, und sicher nicht billiges Addon.



Wars auch auch wenn das Setting ein wenig seltsam war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut dazu muss man aber auch sehen das zum ende von TBC schon deutlich vereinfacht wurde ob das nun bei Maggi Gruul oder das komplette entfernen der Prequests waren ( ja ich weiß es gibt sie aber sie sind halt nichtmehr nötig ) Es gibt eigentlich kaum eine TBC ini die im laufe von TBC nicht mindestens 1 ne Nerf keule abgekriegt hat und ads teilweise total zu unrecht .


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

BC war ein gutes Addon wie mein vorposter schon sagte es schafte eine gute balance da es auch viele sachen für causals boot aber auch noch einigermaßen fordernd war.


Wotl wurde natürlich auch gut verkauft weil man ja dachte es geht noch besser weiter aber weit gefehlt ein spiel für die letzten brain afkler sowas ist auch für den durchschnittspieler auf dauer nich fordernd.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wars auch auch wenn das Setting ein wenig seltsam war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also mir hat das Setting gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, besser als Lichking (nur vom Setting her gesehen), klar das mit den Nerfs am Ende..was solls, solls der Rest sehen, ich hatte lange meinen Spaß darin, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so toll fand, wirklich "schlecht" war es ja nicht.

@Killercommand "casuals boot" ist der coolste Rechtschreibfehler den ich lange Zeit gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist diesmal nicht als Flame gemeint, das ist ehrlich).


----------



## Jelly (23. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also mir hat das Setting gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find beide Settings nicht schlecht aber auch nicht richtig überragend Problem is nur einfach das sies mit den Pseudo laser kanonen und so stellenweise leicht übertrieben haben gut Raumschiff Enterprise das es in Naxx als random drop gibt is auch net wirklich meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...5&locale=de


----------



## Flomo (23. August 2009)

So jetzt tu ich mal meinen senf hinzu^^
Eins vorweg ich hab nicht mehr viel für WoW übrig hab auch schon seit nem knappen jahr aufgehört.
Hab Aion auf der gamescom angetestet hatte am meisten spaß mit dem character erstellen, weil teils richtig lustige chars rauskamen... mein fave war ein kleiner asmodier mit zu langen armen und kurzen beinen dafür große füße... es sieht einfach lustig aus... sehr viel spielraum für eigenes design... diese möglichkeiten bietet WoW einfach nich... mehr individualismus gefällt mir einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit den Flügeln nettes gimmick ich hoffe das gameplay wurde gut auf den Luftkampf abgestimmt... in den minuten wo ich es gespielt hab kann ich nich überzeugt sagen das Nahkämpfer genau die gleichen chancen im fight in der luft haben wie son fernkämpfer.
Was mich total positiv überrascht hat war das was über die kopfhöhrer in meine ohren gelangte... absolut porno geile musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein guter mix aus techno rock und den klasischen rollsenspiel gedudel... es hörte sich alles passend an... dieser mix aus modern und klassische rpg-musik gefiel mir gut... keine ahnung obs auch so im richtigen game is.
Wo ich schwachstellen seh is im bereich des raiden... so wie ich da nen angestellten verstanden hab funzt das nur übern weg des PvPs... man kann zwar beim PvPvE auch nur das Pve benutzen, aber für jemanden der lieber raidet ist bei WoW besser aufgehoben. Asia look is geschmackssache... ich fands schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Werde aufjedenfall mal Aion anzocken ob ich mir ein abo zulege steht noch in den sternen... aber ich könnt mir vorstellen das ich es bis zum erscheinen von Star Wars The Old Republick zocke... Das mit SWTOR is ne andere geschichte aber nur um das bild von mir zu vervollständigen ich bin total gehypet von SWTOR und absoluter fanboy zur zeit... die Präsentation auf der gamescom war auch schön.... aber das spiel tut nix zu sache.!
Mein total persönliches und subjektives fazit: Bin eher Pro-Aion, dennoch wirds WoW nich den Rang ablaufen, weil meiner meinung nach WoW das "vollendetste" mmorpg is. Ich denke für WoW-Veteranen ist es schwer zu wechseln weil zu erst das in die augen sticht was bei WoW besser ist. 
-Ausprobieren lohnt sich
-WoW aufgeben/kündigen ist leichtsinnig blauäugig und iwie auch dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Flomo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (23. August 2009)

WoW!!!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Welch fundierte Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. August 2009)

also wer behauptet wow sei mit wotlk zu leicht geworden, der soll doch bitte sein arsenallink sehen. schließlich hat man, wenn man solche aussagen tätigt, doch sicher jeden hardmode down.

vorher gab es nur einen weg, den vielleicht 5-10% der leute sehen konnten, weil es sehr anspruchsvoll war. jetzt gibt es den normalen modus für alle und die hardmodes für leute die es anspruchsvoller wollen.
ist also definitv keine verschlechterung im vergleich zu bc oder classic. 

gut die heros sind recht kurz, aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. macht man eben zwei heros. einige passen sogar gut zusammen (hdb/hds, turm/burg, nexus/oculus), also ähnlich wie kloster mit mehren eingängen.
gut sie sind teilweise wirklich recht leicht. liegt aber daran das alle mit epic-gear durchrennen. die leute sind dafür eben overgeared.
dasselbe wie wenn man mit full t6 oder full t5 in bc durch die heros geht.

das die leute overgeared sind, liegt daran das jeder die normalen raidinis besuchen kann und jetzt auch durch heromarken t-teile bekommt.
aber ist das ein nachteil? nein sicher nicht. woran sind in bc und classic die gilden am endcontent zerbrochen? richtig weil leute aufgehört haben und kein nachschub kam. jetzt kann jeder recht zügig aufholen und im endcontent mitmachen. gear ist weniger wichtig geworden. früher musste ein endgameraid noch neue leute ständig durch die bereits tausendfach geclearten inis ziehen.
heute sucht man sich ne random-naxx-grp und wipet sich durch. dazu paar heros und wenns gear reicht ulduar und colo. schon kann man mit seinen freunden auch im aktuellstem content raiden.

auch war es früher nicht so einfach ne gruppe für die 25er zu finden. ohne gilde ging kaum was. selbst für ne kara-grp hat man ewig gebraucht um genug leute zu finden.
und jetzt geht man in den lfg-chan und hat ruckzuck ne gruppe. auf den meisten servern sogar zu jeder erdenklichen tageszeit.

blizzard hat mit wotlk nicht gefailt, sie haben die fehler von classic und bc korrigiert. sogar das balancing stimmt. damals ham ferals kaum schaden gemacht. in classic waren sie höchstens als offtank brauchbar. jetzt ist es egal welchen dd man nimmt.
soviele raid- und herogruppen gab es noch nie. das zeigt eindeutig wie richtig der weg von blizzard ist.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also wer behauptet wow sei mit wotlk zu leicht geworden, der soll doch bitte sein arsenallink sehen. schließlich hat man, wenn man solche aussagen tätigt, doch sicher jeden hardmode down.
> 
> vorher gab es nur einen weg, den vielleicht 5-10% der leute sehen konnten, weil es sehr anspruchsvoll war. jetzt gibt es den normalen modus für alle und die hardmodes für leute die es anspruchsvoller wollen.
> ist also definitv keine verschlechterung im vergleich zu bc oder classic.
> ...



Also ich finde es nich sehr spannend eine ini mit 9 leuten zu schaffen wo man eigentlich mit 10 rein kann und dann irgend ein gimick zu kriegen.


Da fand ich das früher wesentlich besser jede ini hatte ihren eigenen schwierigkeitsgrad und manche inies schafte halt nich jeder aber nich easy mode für jeden und dann den hard mode abeer gleiche ini irgendwie auch billig das ganze


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Wenn du den Weg mit dem Motto "Wir machen alles jedem zugänglich mit auch dem geringsten aufwand" richtig findest dann hat Blizz gewonnen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte...hardmodes sind einfach ne idee die nen paar betrunkene proggies gehabt haben und einfältige Sppieler länger zu beschäftigen...das kein Content oder sonst was


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also wer behauptet wow sei mit wotlk zu leicht geworden, der soll doch bitte sein arsenallink sehen. schließlich hat man, wenn man solche aussagen tätigt, doch sicher jeden hardmode down.



Hardmodes>Verarschung, Pseudocontent der nicht existiert, kostensparend, und wird sogar noch hochgejubelt. (hat Vorteile, manchen gefällts klar, aber anderen nicht, und dann versucht halt nich denen weißzumachen das Wow nicht zu leicht ist, wenn sie keine Lust auf sowas haben, dann haben sie keine)

Hardmodes sind mir vollkommen Schnuppe, es juckt mich nicht in welcher Ecke der Boss stirbt, tod ist tod.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also wer behauptet wow sei mit wotlk zu leicht geworden, der soll doch bitte sein arsenallink sehen. schließlich hat man, wenn man solche aussagen tätigt, doch sicher jeden hardmode down.
> 
> vorher gab es nur einen weg, den vielleicht 5-10% der leute sehen konnten, weil es sehr anspruchsvoll war. jetzt gibt es den normalen modus für alle und die hardmodes für leute die es anspruchsvoller wollen.
> ist also definitv keine verschlechterung im vergleich zu bc oder classic.
> ...



 sry für mich gibts kein balansing zwischen den klassen mehr  damals zu bc und classic waren die klassen noch einzigartig und wen man zb kein priest in kara hatte war es verdammt schwer den 2ten boss zu killn für schlechtere raid grps  garnet machbar die leute sind es gewohnt alles schnell und einfach zu bekommen sie wissen garnet mehr was es heist fürn epic 2-3 monate zu farmen und g ohne dailys zu sammeln


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also wer behauptet wow sei mit wotlk zu leicht geworden, der soll doch bitte sein arsenallink sehen. schließlich hat man, wenn man solche aussagen tätigt, doch sicher jeden hardmode down.
> 
> vorher gab es nur einen weg, den vielleicht 5-10% der leute sehen konnten, weil es sehr anspruchsvoll war. jetzt gibt es den normalen modus für alle und die hardmodes für leute die es anspruchsvoller wollen.
> ist also definitv keine verschlechterung im vergleich zu bc oder classic.


Jein. Mir hats gefallen in BC, dass ich erst Vashj und Kael'thas töten musste (welches vor den ganzen Nerfs übrigens wirklich anspruchsvolle, schöne Encounter waren) bevor ich mich nach Hyjal/BT wagen konnte. Der Sinn? Wer die beiden schafft, regelmäßig - um alle leute zu attunen, der hat auch gute Aussichten auf dortige Kills bei Bossen. Der hat das nötige Equip, das nötige Teamplay, eben Dinge, die unerlässlich sind. 
Als dann alles nach und nach generft wurde und die Pre-Quests wegkamen, kamen auf einmal die ganzen Raids die dann Vashj und Kaelthas haben stehen lassen, um die Freeloot-Bosse in Hyjal (4/5 immerhin.) und Bt (3/9) abzugreifen. Das fand ich schon ziemlich lächerlich und habe auch aus diesem Grund damals mit WoW aufgehört. Man wurde eben nicht mehr gefordert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> gut sie sind teilweise wirklich recht leicht. liegt aber daran das alle mit epic-gear durchrennen. die leute sind dafür eben overgeared.
> dasselbe wie wenn man mit full t6 oder full t5 in bc durch die heros geht.


Für Full T6 musste man damals aber gutes Teamplay an den Tag legen, Heros konnte man mit Blue-Equip auch schon meistern insofern man mit seiner Klasse gut genug umgehen konnte. Dies gilt natürlich für alle, damit ein solches Unterfangen Früchte trägt. (<3 Gildeninterne Gruppen damals... hachja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




> das die leute overgeared sind, liegt daran das jeder die normalen raidinis besuchen kann und jetzt auch durch heromarken t-teile bekommt.
> aber ist das ein nachteil? nein sicher nicht. woran sind in bc und classic die gilden am endcontent zerbrochen? richtig weil leute aufgehört haben und kein nachschub kam.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Dann musste man halt nach BWL bevor man nach AQ ging, um jemanden noch Setteil X oder Waffe Y zu holen. Ein Problem? Nö. Zeitaufwand? Ja, etwas, aber als eingespieltes Team nicht wirklich aufwendig. Und wenns Equip nicht gepasst hat, dann muss man halt Gruppenbasteln und denjenigen durch Klasse X (nicht unbedingt der gleiche Archetyp) ersetzen.




> auch war es früher nicht so einfach ne gruppe für die 25er zu finden. ohne gilde ging kaum was. selbst für ne kara-grp hat man ewig gebraucht um genug leute zu finden.


War nie der Freund von Randomgruppen, aber warum sucht man sich nicht eine Gilde, wenn man eh vor hat, Gruppen-Content durchzuspielen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erleichtert doch vieles anstatt immer Random rein. Zumal sind Gildengruppen eingespielter.





> blizzard hat mit wotlk nicht gefailt, sie haben die fehler von classic und bc korrigiert. sogar das balancing stimmt. damals ham ferals kaum schaden gemacht. in classic waren sie höchstens als offtank brauchbar. jetzt ist es egal welchen dd man nimmt.
> soviele raid- und herogruppen gab es noch nie. das zeigt eindeutig wie richtig der weg von blizzard ist.


Nein, sie haben einfach jeglichen Anspruch rausgepatcht, sodass heute selbst jeder Movementkrüppel mit Ub0r-Gear rumrennt. Zu den Ferals kann ich nichts sagen. Wir hatten damals 2, hab mich als Rogue immer gefreut, einen in der Gruppe zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber irgendwie müssen sie ja doch Schaden gemacht haben, hum?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig, nehmen wir einfach einen Warrior, kann zur Not noch offtanken. Klasse X? Ne Danke, kann ja zur not nicht mehr Offtanken und macht weniger schaden... *hust*. Whatever. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. August 2009)

> Das ist so nicht richtig. Dann musste man halt nach BWL bevor man nach AQ ging, um jemanden noch Setteil X oder Waffe Y zu holen. Ein Problem? Nö. Zeitaufwand? Ja, etwas, aber als eingespieltes Team nicht wirklich aufwendig. Und wenns Equip nicht gepasst hat, dann muss man halt Gruppenbasteln und denjenigen durch Klasse X (nicht unbedingt der gleiche Archetyp) ersetzen.


und ob das richtig ist. genau deswegen sind sehr viele gilden zerbrochen. und der zeitaufwand war natürlich enorm. man hat 25 bzw damals 40 spieler. 3 hören auf und man braucht ersatz, welche natürlich wieder alle durchgezogen werden mussten.
und es hört ja ständig mal jemand auf. auf dauer ham das nicht viele gilden durchgehalten.
wie gesagt gibt es heute genug leute mit passendem equip, wodurch man im endcontent nicht das problem mit mangel an leuten hat.



> War nie der Freund von Randomgruppen, aber warum sucht man sich nicht eine Gilde, wenn man eh vor hat, Gruppen-Content durchzuspielen?wink.gif Erleichtert doch vieles anstatt immer Random rein. Zumal sind Gildengruppen eingespielter.


zu bc oder classic war es nicht gerade einfach ne gilde zu finden die raiden geht.

ich finde es größtenteils gut was blizzard mit wotlk geschafft hat. wie gesagt endlich balancing und endlich kann man schnell für alles gruppen finden. für die causals blieb damals nur heros oder kara, weil man für 25er kaum die leute gefunden hat, wenn man nicht zufällig in ner guten gilde war. 
in bc sind oft gilden zusammengebrochen, weil man nicht genug leute für die raids hatte. jetzt findet man schnell nachschub.




> Nein, sie haben einfach jeglichen Anspruch rausgepatcht, sodass heute selbst jeder Movementkrüppel mit Ub0r-Gear rumrennt. Zu den Ferals kann ich nichts sagen. Wir hatten damals 2, hab mich als Rogue immer gefreut, einen in der Gruppe zu haben. wink.gif Aber irgendwie müssen sie ja doch Schaden gemacht haben, hum?wink.gif Richtig, nehmen wir einfach einen Warrior, kann zur Not noch offtanken. Klasse X? Ne Danke, kann ja zur not nicht mehr Offtanken und macht weniger schaden... *hust*. Whatever


wie gesagt, anspruch ist durch die hardmodes vorhanden. so schafft es blizzard auf einfache weise alle seiten glücklich zu machen. wer die hardmodes nicht angeht hat keinen grund sich über die leichtigkeit zu beschweren.
gut bosse an denen man 6 monate nur am wipen ist gibt es nicht mehr. aber schwer genug sind die hardmodes trotzdem noch. 
und wie blöd war es doch wenn man nicht mitraiden konnte, weil man zufällig die falsche dps-klasse gespielt hat. 




> sry für mich gibts kein balansing zwischen den klassen mehr damals zu bc und classic waren die klassen noch einzigartig und wen man zb kein priest in kara hatte war es verdammt schwer den 2ten boss zu killn für schlechtere raid grps garnet machbar die leute sind es gewohnt alles schnell und einfach zu bekommen sie wissen garnet mehr was es heist fürn epic 2-3 monate zu farmen und g ohne dailys zu sammeln


genau das war doch richtig scheiße. oh der priest fällt aus und kein anderer hat zeit/lust/gear dafür. raidausfall. wegen einem einzigem spieler.
und Gold ohne dailys zu sammeln war genauso scheiße. früher ham alle rumgeheult wie nervig das ganze gefarme wäre. und jetzt fällt das größtenteils weg und wieder heulen welche. wtf?




> Hardmodes>Verarschung, Pseudocontent der nicht existiert, kostensparend, und wird sogar noch hochgejubelt. (hat Vorteile, manchen gefällts klar, aber anderen nicht, und dann versucht halt nich denen weißzumachen das Wow nicht zu leicht ist, wenn sie keine Lust auf sowas haben, dann haben sie keine)
> 
> Hardmodes sind mir vollkommen Schnuppe, es juckt mich nicht in welcher Ecke der Boss stirbt, tod ist tod.


dir ist der content zu leicht -> mach die hardmodes
du magst keine hardmodes -> dann haste ja keinen grund mehr dich über die leichtigkeit zu beschweren, denn das sind die hardmodes nicht.
klar ist es für blizzard kostensparend. aber das ist doch völlig egal. die hardmodes sind zum teil völlig andere encounter.
ob blizzard nun für die hardmodes ne extra instanz macht, denen anderen model wie die normalen gibt, oder es in dieselbe ini einbaut ist doch egal. wer herausforderungen sucht, sie sind vorhanden.

dafür bekommt ihr schneller neuen content, als wenn blizzard normal und hardmode in zwei verschiedene inis packen würde.

jetzt trennt blizzard die hardmodes ja sogar noch mehr. kolosseum kann man schon beim eingang wählen ob man es einfach will, oder gleich alle bosse in der herausfordernden form besiegen will.
ja ich weiß, man muss erst normal durchhaben bevor hero geht. aber das ist nix weiters als ein timesink, der bald vergessen ist.


aber wie blizzard es macht, es ist falsch. siehe ulduar. erst wollten alle das es schwer wird. es wurde verdammt schwer (wie es alle wollten). trotzdem wurde rumgeheult es sei zu schwer. also wurde es generft. und schon wieder wird geheult es sei nun zu einfach.
11mio spielern kann man es nicht recht machen. blizzard versucht aber für alle eine lösung zu finden. das ist ihnen ziemlich gut gelungen.


----------



## Aason (24. August 2009)

Wow ist schon lange nicht mehr so geil wie am anfang. Wenn ich mir Videos zu Aion angucke kommt bei mir das Feeling vom ersten Wow tag auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich gehts bald los. Kanns kaum erwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> blizzard versucht aber für alle eine lösung zu finden. das ist ihnen ziemlich gut gelungen.



das einzigste was blizzard gut gelungen ist, ist den leuten optimal das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen und nebenbei das 
game tot zu patchen un sinnlose addons zu releasen ~~. Definitv AION !


----------



## For-Free (24. August 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und ob das richtig ist. genau deswegen sind sehr viele gilden zerbrochen.
> ....
> ....
> ....
> 11mio spielern kann man es nicht recht machen. blizzard versucht aber für alle eine lösung zu finden. das ist ihnen ziemlich gut gelungen.



Also keine Ahnung was du hast und auf was für einem Classix Server du gespielt hast. Aber wer eine Gilde haben wollte und nur etwas Zeit investiert hat, hat eine gefunden.
Genau hier liegt auch der springende Punkt. Man musste ZEIT investieren! Dazu waren einfach verdammt viele Leute nicht gewillt. Was meinst du, warum soviele Leute Woltk so toll finden? Richtig, sie brauchen kaum noch Zeit zu investieren um alles zu bekommen. Jeder der Damals in Classic nichts erreicht hat, findet Woltk sooo toll. 
Und was die Klassen angingen, und das aufhören von WoW-Spielern.. keine Ahnung was du da wieder für Server ausgräbst, aber jede Gilde die halbwegs was aus sich hielt hatte keine 40 Member, sondern min 60! Selbst wenn dann welche aufhörten, organisierte man sich schnell neue Leute. Schließlich gab es genug Leute die wollten! 

Und früher war es halt alles noch etwas anspruchsvoller und zeitintensiver. Dort gab es kein Free-Lila-Loot. Dort musste man noch was dafür tuen. Früher ist man mehrere Stunden in der Woche nach Tränken/Kräutern/usw farmen gegangen. Heute machst du 1-2 Dailys und kaufst dir den ganzen Mist. Es gibt keinerlei Herrausforderung mehr im Spiel.

Was das Geheule des Schwierigkeitsgrades angeht, ist doch selbst verständlich. Wenn Blizzard die Spieler nach und nach verweichlicht, sprich immer einfachreren COntent bringt [bestes Beispiel hier Naxx 80], ist klar das die Masse an Leuten einfach nichtmehr mit etwas schwererem als Naxx klar kommt. Da Blizzard aber lieber die "Pro-Gamer" verliert (weil das ja nicht soviele sind), wie den Weichei-Casual (der die Masse der Spieler momentan ausmacht), nerfen Sie wieder alles in Grund und Boden.

Also ist für jeden Spieler der etwas Herrausforderung, Schwere und Investition in einem Spiel erwartet, um gut/pro zu sein, sollte derzeitig die Finger von WoW lassen. Es bietet diese Dinge nichtmehr, zu Classic/Anfangs BC Zeiten gab es dies aber noch.


Ob Aion im endgame diese Dinge rfüllt, weiß ich leider nicht. Da lasse ich mich einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> Fullquote


genau das meinte ich. /sign. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (24. August 2009)

schon logisch , dass wenn du die umfrage hier im aion forum machst die meisten leute aion klicken werden ...


----------



## Norjena (24. August 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> Also keine Ahnung was du hast und auf was für einem Classix Server du gespielt hast. Aber wer eine Gilde haben wollte und nur etwas Zeit investiert hat, hat eine gefunden.
> Genau hier liegt auch der springende Punkt. Man musste ZEIT investieren! Dazu waren einfach verdammt viele Leute nicht gewillt. Was meinst du, warum soviele Leute Woltk so toll finden?



Das ist die zweite Seite der Münze, in Classic war Zeit eigentlich der wichtigste Faktor, in TBC war Zeit wichtig, aber die eigenen Fähigkeiten mindestens genauso (bis die Nerfs kamen), in Woltk zählt wieder hauptsächlich die Zeit.

Rnd Raids kommen auch in Ulduar oft nicht arg weit, Zeit kostet es, Marken sind leicht zu bekommen, kosten aber Zeit, Arena Set über Bgs, ist einfach, aber kostet Zeit...

@oben, der Thread war ca 20Seiten oder mehr im Wow Forum, dann im allgemeinen MMO Forum, dann kam er hierher.


----------



## Drop-Dead (24. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> @oben, der Thread war ca 20Seiten oder mehr im Wow Forum, dann im allgemeinen MMO Forum, dann kam er hierher.



achso okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wars auch auch wenn das Setting ein wenig seltsam war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja klar hat in TBC der Content früher oder später harte Nerfs gekriegt. Doch daran stört sich doch kein Mensch. Wenn Black Temple und MH fast 1 Jahr nachdem sie live gingen keine Zugangsquests mehr brauchten etc. so ist das doch völlig in Ordnung.

Irgendwann muss auch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein für Spieler, die eben kaum Zeit investieren und sich nicht in einer großen Gilde organisieren etc. an die anderen aufzuschließen.  Sonst haben die Gilden auch irgendwann gar keine Neulinge mehr.

Das Problem von Wotlk ist doch viel mehr, dass direkt vom Launch der neuen Instanzen weg, ein Raider sein T9 vielleicht wenige Wochen hat, bevor der Casual es genauso hat indem er jeden Tag 1x die heroic daily Quest macht.

Und wer ernsthaft glaubt, es wäre derselbe Schwierigkeitsgrad oder derselbe Aufwand zwischen einer Raidgilde und einer daily heroic, der lügt sich selbst in die Tasche (weil er lieber nur über die Heroic Marken alles kaufen würde). Da stimmen die Verhältnismäßigkeiten einfach nicht mehr. Die Konsequenz daraus wird früher oder später sein, dass Vielspieler von WoW abwandern (ein Trend der eh schon stark zu beobachten ist).

Ob das langfristig für WoW gut ist, wenn für alle Spieler dieses "besonders epische, das es da oben irgendwo noch gibt- Gefühl" weg ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ein Teil der Faszination als ich WoW-Classic gespielt habe waren auch diese Geschichten über diese riesigen und schweren Raids (die ich damals nur vom Hörensagen kannte). Ich habe die Leute bewundert, die in BWL Herausforderungen gemeistert haben. Doch ich war nicht unglücklich weil ich kein T2 hatte... und das hat sich anscheinend massiv geändert. Offenbar sind alle Spieler unglücklich, wenn andere (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) bessere Items haben als sie selbst oder besonders schwere Inhalte erspielen. Für mich war das immer nur positiv. Schließlich gab mir das Motivation und ich versuchte auf das ein oder andere selbst hinzuarbeiten, was nicht unbedingt immer von Erfolg gekrönt war.

Und noch viel mehr. Anscheinend beeinträchtigt es sogar ihren Spielspaß, wenn Raidgilden in Raidinstanzen herumlaufen. Lustigerweise jedoch, wollen diese Spieler eigentlich gar keine Gilde mit Organisation und Terminen. Eigentlich haben sie auch keine Zeit für 3h+ am Stück raiden. Trotzdem wollen sie alle Items und denselben Content. Irgendwie paradox oder?

Und btw, wenn ihr in der Woche Naxx 25er mit randoms macht, sowie Naxx 10er und Ulduar 25er/10er und vielleicht sogar noch Archavon und Emalon und sonst noch bisschen spielt. Dann seid ihr mit Sicherheit kein Casual und die Zeit die ihr mit diesen Tätigkeiten verbringt geht schnell über 15h pro Woche.

Vielmehr, als dass WoW Casual-freundlicher wurde, hat man einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad vom größten Teil des Contents (wie andere hier schon wiederholt gesagt haben) gewaltig nach unten angepasst.


----------



## Salute (24. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das Problem von Wotlk ist doch viel mehr, dass direkt vom Launch der neuen Instanzen weg, ein Raider sein T9 vielleicht wenige Wochen hat, bevor der Casual es genauso hat indem er jeden Tag 1x die heroic daily Quest macht.
> 
> Und wer ernsthaft glaubt, es wäre derselbe Schwierigkeitsgrad oder derselbe Aufwand zwischen einer Raidgilde und einer daily heroic, der lügt sich selbst in die Tasche (weil er lieber nur über die Heroic Marken alles kaufen würde). Da stimmen die Verhältnismäßigkeiten einfach nicht mehr.



Der selber Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht, aber durch Heroic Dailys kriegst du nur 2 Marken für t9. In der 10 und 25er jeweils 3x Pro Boss. Jedes t9 Teil kosten zwischen 30 und 50 Marken, die höhere Stufe von t9 kostet bis zu 75 Marken plus Zusatztoken der ebenfalls 1x vom Boss droppt. Und zuguter letzt das t9 mit den höhsten Werten, was nur auf PdK Heroic 25er (10er weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) Droppt.

Also wird der Casual a) viel länger brauchen um seit t9 zusammen zu bekommen, wenn er nur die Dailys abfarmt und b) wird der Casual nie bzw nie so schnell wie organisierte Spieler die allerbesten Items *zusammen kriegen*. Denn selbst auf PdK normal Modus schafft es kaum eine random Gruppe zur Zeit bis zu den fraktions Gegnern.


----------



## Blutbeton (24. August 2009)

Aion vs WoW?           Aion gewinnt und WoW hau ich mit nem Knüppel um..............schön drauf ja ja ja ja jaaaaaaaaa heidewitzka hat hier wer paar Orcs gesehen?


----------



## Enyalios (24. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Der selber Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht, aber durch Heroic Dailys kriegst du nur 2 Marken für t9. In der 10 und 25er jeweils 3x Pro Boss. Jedes t9 Teil kosten zwischen 30 und 50 Marken, die höhere Stufe von t9 kostet bis zu 75 Marken plus Zusatztoken der ebenfalls 1x vom Boss droppt. Und zuguter letzt das t9 mit den höhsten Werten, was nur auf PdK Heroic 25er (10er weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) Droppt.
> 
> Also wird der Casual a) viel länger brauchen um seit t9 zusammen zu bekommen, wenn er nur die Dailys abfarmt und b) wird der Casual nie bzw nie so schnell wie organisierte Spieler die allerbesten Items *zusammen kriegen*. Denn selbst auf PdK normal Modus schafft es kaum eine random Gruppe zur Zeit bis zu den fraktions Gegnern.



Auweia, jetzt muss der arme Casual mit 5 ausdauer weniger rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (24. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Auweia, jetzt muss der arme Casual mit 5 ausdauer weniger rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja während die oberen 10% schon längst in der Eiskrone rumhängen. Ich denke der unterschiedliche Zeitaufwand wurde hier schon dargestellt. Obs 5 oder 50 ausdauer weniger sind spielt in erster linie keine Rolle, wenn man seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. 

Komischwerweise glaubt jetzt jede t8 Gilde die Überpro zu sein, obwohl die vor Patch 3.0 über Supremus nicht hinausgekommen sind. Das ist eignetlich das Traurige an WoW momentan.


----------



## Antariel (25. August 2009)

Moin zusammen.

Also musste gerade etwas feststellen. Seit die Closed-Beta von Aion rum ist und ich auf den Termin der Open-Beta warte hab ich aus langeweile einige kostenlose MMORPG´s ausprobiert. Unter anderem auch 4Story, was totaler mist ist. Geschweige denn von der Community Ingame -> ne Katastrophe. Würd ja nen Screen vom Chat beifügen aber das dann doch nicht mehr so ganz Jugendfrei. 

Also hab ich meinen Account in WoW wieder reaktiviert. Hab 20 min gespielt, davon 10 min Addons aktualisiert und wieder eingestellt und letztendlich festgestellt das es mir eigentlich keinen Spass mehr macht. Die ganze Welt sieht im Vergleich zu Aion grauselig aus. Traurig, ist aber so. Kann auch sein das ich zu lange schon WoW gespielt hab (seit der Beta) oder auch schon zu Aion verwöhnt bin lol.

Sprich hab ich nochmals gemerkt das Aion mir persönlich viel besser gefällt von den Quests her und der ganzen Aufmachung an sich. 

Musste ich mal grad loswerden hier.

Mfg.


----------



## Enyalios (25. August 2009)

Bei mir war auchglaub ich 1,5 Monate vor WotLk-Release die Luft zum ersten Mal raus. Das war ungefähr die Zeit als Quel-Danas quasi druch war und ich sowieso keinen Bock auf diese Daily-Quests habe.

2 Wochen nach WotLk-Release meinte meine Frau dann ob wir nicht doch ein wenig weiterspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich kaufte die 2 Addons, installierte sie und loggte ein. Irgendwie hatte ich aber bei weitem nicht dieselbe Vorfreude aufs spielen die ich bei BC-Release hatte. Es war eine Mischung aus bekannter Langeweile und cirka 30% gucken was die neue Welt doch so bringt.

Ich habe dann doch 3 Chars von 70 auf 80 gebracht (Könnte mir garnicht vorstellen überhaupt nur 1 char zu spielen, da wäre die Luft noch schneller raus).

Vor rund 2 Monaten war dann auch das letzte bißchen Luft raus. Die Erfahrungen die ich in dieser Zeit (WotLk) gemacht habe waren insofern eine Lehre für mich da ich nun sicher weiss das ich mich mit Cataclysm nicht wieder fangen lassen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich auch auf AION, einfach weil es mal was Frisches ist.


----------



## Bansai2006 (25. August 2009)

Da ich Berufsbedingt erst  Anfang / Mitte  Oktober richtig mit Aion starten kann und das ganze sowieso gelassen sehe kann ich euch nur einen Lagfreien  Headstart wünschen.

Ich hab einfach nur Bock, wenn die Miesen Wetterzeiten ( Herbst/Winter) anfangen, was frisches zu spielen.

Und bis dahin werd ich mir noch schön die Zeit mit Bloodbowl  und dem Klassiker Heroes of might and magic 3  ( das ich echt immer noch seid 2000 spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  Offline vertreiben.


----------



## Phash (25. August 2009)

meine Meinung:

der Publisher - NCSoft - hat in Europa erst einmal halbwegs den Geschmack getroffen... 
ich traue NCS einfach momentan nicht zu, ein Spiel auf den europäischen Markt zu bringen, dass hier längerfristig die Kunden bindet

Tabula Rasa - "der letzte große NC Hit" hats nichtmal geschafft ein Jahr zu überleben.


Lineage waren ja auch eher im asiatischen erfolgreich - und ich habe einfach die Befürchtung, dass bei Aion zuviel asiatischer Ursprung durchkommt.

Das mag einigen gefallen - trifft aber (wie man an der relativen Erfolglosigkeit der anderen Spieler dieser Machart sieht) nicht auf den Mainstream zu und ist deswegen unrentabel...

ich werd mir Aion angucken. Natürlich Subjektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber unvoreingenommen. Jedes Stück Software verdient eine faire Chance auf Beurteilung.

nach 2-3 Monaten wird man sicher mehr sagen können.

Schreibt fleissig pros und cons hier ins Forum, damit man sich ein gutes Bild machen kann - dann weiss man schon, was so kommt und kann gezielter testen


----------



## Berserkius (25. August 2009)

Über mir, es gab soviel positiven Feedback allein von der Beta. was bitte schön soll den da schief laufen?


----------



## Norjena (25. August 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> meine Meinung:
> 
> der Publisher - NCSoft - hat in Europa erst einmal halbwegs den Geschmack getroffen...
> ich traue NCS einfach momentan nicht zu, ein Spiel auf den europäischen Markt zu bringen, dass hier längerfristig die Kunden bindet
> ...



Du vergisst GuildWars...dort ist NC Soft auch der Puplisher und Mitentwickler (zusammen mit Arenanet, einer Firma die für dieses Spiel gegründet wurde).


----------



## Bedzi (25. August 2009)

habe über 3 jahre wow gespielte es war ein schöne zeit.aber irgendwann hat mich wow nicht mehr überzeugen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe diverse mmo´s angefangen die garnicht so schlecht waren aber die konnten mich auch nicht so überzeugen!

als ich dann aber in der closed beta aion antesten dürfte war ich faziniert über die atmosphäre im spiel das ich aion in mein herz geschlossen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ob aion besser ist als wow;für mich auf jeden fall!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach....sind es eigentlich noch 11 mili.abos bei wow?...frage deswegen weil blizz seit einiger zeit kein aktuelle statistiken raus gebracht hatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich sag dann mal jeder spielt das was für Ihn/Sie besser ist.


Blood for blood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Trollzacker (25. August 2009)

Ich gebe auch mal meine Senf dazu.

Ich werde bei WOW bleiben und AION nicht ausprobieren, mir macht WOW einfach nur Spass, ich habe eine nette Gilde, komme mit den Leuten super klar, warum soll ich dann was anderes Spielen?

WOW und AIOn kann man mit sicherheit nicht vergleichen, da es 2 unterschiedliche Games sind.

Zu allen denen, die sagen WOW ist inzwischen immer nur noch das gleiche:

Das wird bei Aion auch kommen, wenn Ihr beim Endcontent angekommen seid, werdet Ihr auch irgendwann nur noch das gleiche machen können. Und wenn ich weiter ben gelesen habe, man kann nicht einmal einen Satz vernünftig lesen, weil gleich hinterher ein Goldspammer seinen mist dahinter setzten musste, na dann Mahlzeit. Blizz hat das Problem recht gut in den Griff bekommen, habe bis vor gut 3 - 4 Wochen das letzte mal Goldspam im /2 gelesen und davor auch höchstens nur 1 mal pro Woche.

Im Prinzip sind alle MMO's gleich, wenns ums lvln geht. Töte x hier von, bring mir 5 davon usw.

Ich kann alle verstehen, die WOW, GW, HDRO u.a. spielen und AION jetzt spielen wollen, ist halt was neues, neue Mobs, neue Landschaft, anderes aussehen, aber ich würde mal schätzen, dass über 50% der Leute wieder zu ihren alten MMO's zurückkehren werden.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

> WOW und AIOn kann man mit sicherheit nicht vergleichen, da es 2 unterschiedliche Games sind.




So schauts aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleichen kannst du sie nicht - zumal Aion eher auf PvP basiert ist und daher schon das Spektrum für PvEler ausfällt.
Die Worldbosse in Aion sind eher zur Abwechslung da und die Instanzen sind alles andere als PvE. ^^

Ich steh auf den asiatischen Stil, deswegen spiele ich Aion.

WoW habe ich auch 2 1/2 Jahre gespielt (hab schon vor Ewigkeiten aufgehört..) weils mir schon mit BC und den serverübergreifenden Geschichten die Community kaputt gemacht hat. Da kannte man noch die Leute aufm Server. <3

Bei Aion ists halt mal wieder was neues und das brauch ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging mir genauso. Ich habs bloß bis Ulduar ausgehalten, dann wurds mir zu langweilig und dumm. Mit Aion suche ich mir auch ne neue Herrausfoderung.


----------



## afrael (25. August 2009)

Also ich hab mit mit WoW aufgehört weil es mir einfach zu  langweilig  war .


----------



## Shinayah (30. August 2009)

So, ich muss auch mal etwas loswerden, nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe!

Ja, ich spiele wow und bin kein kiddy!( stellt euch das mal vor!)

viele von euch, ziehen doch genauso über die wow spieler her, wie umgekehrt... also, wo seid "ihr aion spieler" denn besser? wenn ich schon lese: " hoffentlich wechseln keine wow spieler zu aion...alles naive kiddys...ect." echt schlimm....

ich bin zb. in einer sehr netten hilfsbereiten gilde. ach, und ja ich kenne sogar die vornamen usw. von den leuten die hinterm pc sitzen! -unglaublich aber war-

es gibt im rl sowie im spiel leute die nicht wissen wie man sich zubenehmen hat... und die sind mit sicherheit nicht alle am wow spielen! 

soll doch jeder das spielen was ihm spass bringt! is doch schnuppe ob wow oder aion... 

mir bringt wow spass und ich werde es auch weiterhin spielen!

wünsch euch noch viel spass mit aion....


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich hab mittlerweile meine Meinung geändert.
Gut bestimmte Honks hat man in jeder Comunnity aber so ist das eben. 
Mein WoW Account ist seit heute gekündigt, denn mehr als mit den Gildenleute blödeln^^ ist auch nicht mehr drinn und
die bis jetzt bekannt gegeben Details zur nächsten Erweiterung haben mir die entscheidung aufzuhören nur einfacher gemacht,
Wir also ich und meine Gilde werden jetz erstmal die Open-Beta starten und dann hoffentlich fast alle wechseln.
Doch auf welcher Seite wir landen werden ist noch ungewiss


----------



## Bexx13 (30. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich hab mittlerweile meine Meinung geändert.
> Gut bestimmte Honks hat man in jeder Comunnity aber so ist das eben.
> Mein WoW Account ist seit heute gekündigt, denn mehr als mit den Gildenleute blödeln^^ ist auch nicht mehr drinn und
> die bis jetzt bekannt gegeben Details zur nächsten Erweiterung haben mir die entscheidung aufzuhören nur einfacher gemacht,
> ...



Kommt auf die dunkle Seite, wir haben Kekse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Das kann ich leider nicht allein entscheiden^^
Ich persönlich mag beide Seiten, wird wohl noch paar heftige diskussionen bei uns im TS geben.
Aber erstmal muss ich denk kack... launcher zum starten bekommen. blöde 27kb schon wieder beim download.


----------



## Gen91 (30. August 2009)

Du Glücklicher, ich wäre froh über 27kb/s, bei gurkt der bei 5-6 rum oder startet einen neuen Verbindungsversuch...
Beim ersten mal Laden, wars wenigstens nachts schneller.

An alle die noch laden, geht ma bitte schlafen und macht eure PCs aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Versuchs mal mit gelegentlich schließen, hab die erfahrung gemacht das es danach immer mal schneller geht.
Und neeeee mein PC bleibt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (30. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit gelegentlich schließen, hab die erfahrung gemacht das es danach immer mal schneller geht.
> Und neeeee mein PC bleibt an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo so oder einfach net übern ncsoft launcher laden^^


----------



## Novane (30. August 2009)

ich hab aion noch nicht gezockt, da allerdings die open beta rauskommt werd ichs inder beta anzocken!
aion hat durchaus ein potential, aber ich denke an WoW kommts noch nicht ran
WoW hat einfach eine (fast) 5 jährige Erfahrung und vorallem hat WoW eine megastory
aion ist natürlich von wow in meinen augen, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm
was ich z.b. an warhammer mega assi fande war das man wenig induvidualität (omg schweres wort) hatte.
ich denke aion wird viele leute von wow erstmal losreißen weil diese wie ich entweder kein bock  mehr haben
sie was neues erleben wollen
oder aber (sowie ich) ne art reset wollen


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Novane schrieb:


> ich hab aion noch nicht gezockt, da allerdings die open beta rauskommt werd ichs inder beta anzocken!
> aion hat durchaus ein potential, aber ich denke an WoW kommts noch nicht ran
> WoW hat einfach eine (fast) 5 jährige Erfahrung und vorallem hat WoW eine megastory
> aion ist natürlich von wow in meinen augen, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm
> ...



Du sagst in WAR gab es wenig Individualität ? WoW ist das Spiel, was quasi keine Individualität hat. Jedes Spiel hat mehr. In WAR kannste deine Rüstungen färben, es gibt Trophäen, Titel und keine Itemabhängigkeit. Was hat WoW ? 

Was meinst du übrigens mit "Aion ist von WoW" ??? Willst du damit behaupten, Aion hätte nur von WoW kopiert ? Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, denn WoW hat das MMORPG Genre nicht erfunden, auch wenn du das Genre erst seit WoW kennst. WoW hat so gut wie nichts selber erfunden und ist eigentlich das Spiel, was am meisten von anderen kopiert. Das Grundspiel hat sich massig an Everquest bedient und seit Release hat es sich massig bei anderen Spielen bedient. Fast alles, was es in WoW gibt hat man vorher schon in anderen Spielen gesehen. Wer sowas als Argument nimmt um ein Spiel schlecht zu reden hat keine Ahnung wie das Genre funktioniert.

Die Story von WoW ist nett, ist halt die Warcraft Story, wobei die ja nun nach meiner Meinung nach langsam ins lächerliche gezogen wird.
Andere Frage : Kennst du die Aion Story überhaupt ? Hast du dich mal mit ihr auseinander gesetzt ? Nur weil es keine 3 Teilige Echtzeitstrategieserie zu dem Spiel gibt, muss das noch lange nicht heissen, das Aion keine Story hat.


----------



## Mardoo (30. August 2009)

Ned aufregen stancer, wer individualität als schweres Wort bezeichnet (und es dann auch noch falsch schreibt) ist bei mir direkt unten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey, 50% der Leute die WoW spielen sind so drauf, von dem her hab ich keine angst dass die weiterhin bei WoW bleiben werden. (Und das ist auch gut so)
Die Leute würden eh nach ner Woche aufhören, weil das Spiel für sie zu kompliziert is...Craften muss man ned nur nen Knöppchen drücken und dann gelingt es....Stigma System, AP System und viele Chainskills....da blickt nen WoWler ned durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (30. August 2009)

Bekäme ich jedes Mal nur 0,10 €  wenn jemand behauptet, Spiel X wäre eine Kopie von Wow...tja ich würde in Geld schwimmen.

Es mag dem durchschnittlichen Wowboy erschrecken, aber WoW hat das Genre bei Weitem nicht erfunden und man hat sich mehr als nur ordentlich bei dem damaligen Genreprimus (Everquest 1), bedient. Dessen Mitarbeiter mit Qualitätssicherung und guten Gehältern an Land gezogen (siehe Tigole). 

Und wenn jemand behauptet, Aion wäre von WoW kopiert, muss ich mehr als nur lachen. Glaubt ihr allen Ernstes NCsoft hätte das nötig? Lineage läuft in Asien bei Weitem erfolgreicher als WoW, Aion sprengt einen Rekord nach dem Anderen, also wo haben die kopiert? Quests? lol die gab es auch schon in Everquest 1, wenn auch auf eine viel bessere Art und Weise. Fliegen? In Aion hat das fliegen einen ganz ganz anderen Stellenwert und ist von Anfang an fest in das Spiel eingebaut, ohne nachgeschoben worden zu sein.

Kann ich in WoW die Rüstung färben? Habe ich in Wow eine Stilrüstung? Jaja ich weiß, nicht Lila = sowieso kein Stil nicht wahr?

Könnte man ewig so weiterführen, aber es ist sinnlos, da es der durschchnittliche Wowboy eh nicht kapieren wird.

Der einzig maßgebliche Vergleich ist der Subjektive, nämlich die eigene Meinung:
Und da gewinnt Aion für mich klar, Rest interessiert nich.

*Wäre schön, wenn man diese Aion gegen Spiel X Vergleich von Anfang an kritisch beäugen würden und im schlimmsten Fall schließen/löschen.*


----------



## Tommsen (30. August 2009)

Da ich WoW sowieso schon aufgegeben haben wegen den aktuellen Entwicklungen, die absolut nichts mehr mit einem Rollenspielt zutun haben und das schnelle entwerten der items.
Freue mich total auf AION und hoffe das es ein mittelding ist zwischen Causal und den richtig guten Spielern die 6+ H am tag zocken.
Ich spiele selbst nicht soviel ... Vielleich in der ersten Woche massiv ... aber ich find WoW is einfach zu Caual freundlich dasses garkein Spaß mehr macht... MAn erarbeitet sich etwas und 1 monat später bekommst es XY in den Hinter obwohl er spielt wie nen Krüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (30. August 2009)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Die Leute würden eh nach ner Woche aufhören, weil das Spiel für sie zu kompliziert is...Craften muss man ned nur nen Knöppchen drücken und dann gelingt es....Stigma System, AP System und viele Chainskills....da blickt nen WoWler ned durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann sich aber auch einbilden etwas besseres zu sein. Wer AION für kompliziert hält, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Ist genau wie WoW ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt. Jeder halbwegs erfahrene EVE-Online Spieler lacht dich aus.


----------



## Greg09 (30. August 2009)

/vote for close... so ein thread ist einfach nur dämlich...


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch einbilden etwas besseres zu sein. Wer AION für kompliziert hält, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Ist genau wie WoW ein Spiel für den Massenmarkt. Jeder halbwegs erfahrene EVE-Online Spieler lacht dich aus.



Und wieder werden Äpfel mit  ... hmmmm bei EVE nehmen wir einfach mal Drachenfrüchte verglichen. Aion ist nicht kompliziert, das ist eindeutig der falsche Begriff. Jedoch ist es im moment viel härter etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und wieder werden Äpfel mit  ... hmmmm bei EVE nehmen wir einfach mal Drachenfrüchte verglichen. Aion ist nicht kompliziert, das ist eindeutig der falsche Begriff. Jedoch ist es im moment viel härter etwas zu erreichen.



Vergleich hin oder her, die Grundaussage das Aion kein Stück komplizierter ist bleibt beständig und richtig - absolute lächerliche Fanboyaussage..
Sowohl Aion als auch WoW sind ganz sicher alles, aber nicht kompliziert.


----------



## Enrico300 (30. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir von Aion eine gute Mischung aus WoW, Hdro und Warhammer!!
Instanzen und hübsche stylische Items wie in WoW, Atmosphäre, Story und Rollenspiel wie Hdro und PvP wie in Warhammer!!


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir von Aion eine gute Mischung aus WoW, Hdro und Warhammer!!
> Instanzen und hübsche stylische Items wie in WoW, Atmosphäre, Story und Rollenspiel wie Hdro und PvP wie in Warhammer!!



Bitte nicht..


----------



## Tamîkus (30. August 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bitte nicht..



/sign


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (30. August 2009)

Ich finde es als fehler direkt wieder wow als vergleich zu ziehen. bitte bleibt bei wow, den auf den grössten teil der community aus wow kann ich verzichten, wie ich schon so oft erwähnt habe. aion ist eine klasse für sich selbst und brauch keinen vergleich zu wow


----------



## Enrico300 (30. August 2009)

Oh doch, genau das!!
Was wollt ihr den?
Nur irgend son  langweiliges Pvp gekloppe?
Die Instanzen wie in wow sind Top da kann keiner was sagen, die Atmophäre und Story und Rollenspiel in hdro sind unglaublich genial und pvp in Warhammer war auch net schlecht oder vielleicht doch eher daoc.
Der Endkontent sollte abwechlungsreich sein!!


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Meine Mama ist wie eure Mama, sie hat Haare auf dem Kopf und kann Kochen.

Hoffe ihr merkt noch was.

Wenn ich schon solche Themen lese, bin ich mir sicher in 1 jahre das Wow Niveau in Aion wieder zu finden.
Und dann steig ich eh auf Singelplayergames um.
Garkeine Lust mehr mir diese ganze ..... zu geben echt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Oh doch, genau das!!
> Was wollt ihr den?
> Nur irgend son  langweiliges Pvp gekloppe?
> Die Instanzen wie in wow sind Top da kann keiner was sagen, die Atmophäre und Story und Rollenspiel in hdro sind unglaublich genial und pvp in Warhammer war auch net schlecht oder vielleicht doch eher daoc.
> Der Endkontent sollte abwechlungsreich sein!!



Die Instanzen in WoW sind top?!Hast du nen anderes WoW gespielt als ich?!oO ALso diesne WOTLK Schrott kannste getrost in die Tonne treten....BC und Classic sowieso nehme ich ma aus...


----------



## Enrico300 (30. August 2009)

Das war ja net böse gemeint, ich hoffe ja nur auf viel Abwechslung in Aion und ich denke mal wenn die Entwickler sich weiter so viel mühe geben
und mit der Community zusammen arbeiten wird Aion wachsen und immer besser!!
Und was Community angeht, schaut euch die Hdro an, die ist super genial.


----------



## Acuria (30. August 2009)

Also mein Persönliche Meinung die hier evtl jemanden interessieren könnte ist das ich die meiste Atmosphäre in HDRO- Instanzen finden konnte.
Die erste Instant " Das große Hügelgrab" ist ein Augenschmaus und seid ihr das erste mal mit einer gescheiten Truppe drinn, wird es euch wie mir gehen.
Ihr macht euch in die Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Boden voller Nebel der leicht verfliegt sobald man durchläuft.
Aus den Ecken kommen die Spinnen.
Die Untoten die mit ihrem Gebrüll für Angst und schrecken sorgen.
Alles sehr Düster und voller Flair.

Ich freu mich sehr auf Aion aber ob die Hdro Instanz zu Toppen ist?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (30. August 2009)

Ja das stimmt, daß war schon ein tolles Spielgefühl.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2009)

Ja komplizierter ist Aion nicht das stimmt aber wie schon gesagt wurde kann dort nicht jeder Trottel das beste Set kriegen. Es ist sehr hart wirklich gut in dem Spiel zu sein. Stupide auf eine Taste zu hämmern bringt z.b. garnix und wird immer zur Niederlage führen. Ist schwer zu erklären, aber wer dort richtig gute Items haben will muss auch richtig was dafür tun !

Man kriegt sie nicht hinterher geworfen wie in WoW.


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Bitte sag doch wie jetzt in WoW^^
Zu Vanilla wars echt n hartes Stück arbeit, die zeit vermisse ich auch.
Ist auch ein Grund warum ich wechseln werde, endlich wieder Herausvorderungen, neue Welten entdecken und keine Bullshitaddons mehr.


----------



## Kizna (30. August 2009)

*schmächt Vanilla hinterher* ... ich denke jeder hat sein Recht für eine eigene Meinung und wir wollen nicht wieder die Diskussion aufkommen lassen zwischen Powergamer und Casuals. Auf jeden Fall freue auch ich mich auf die Herausforderung.


----------



## Dellamorte (30. August 2009)

Jo früher war ich mal Powergamer, aber mittlerweile durch arbeit auch mehr Casual.
Schichtarbeit ist nicht so ganz Zockerfreundlich wenn die meisten immer nachmittag online sind


----------



## leckaeis (30. August 2009)

Seit der Cataclysm Ankündigung definitiv Aion.


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Ich schließe mich dir voll und ganz an leckaeis.
Wie ich schonmal in einem anderen Threat sagte, endlich wieder was neues sehen, herausforderungen und keine Addons mehr


----------



## Ahothep (31. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dir voll und ganz an leckaeis.
> Wie ich schonmal in einem anderen Threat sagte, endlich wieder was neues sehen, herausforderungen und keine Addons mehr



Wäre Aion vor 5 Jahren rausgekommen und WoW würde heute rauskommen dann würdet ihr zu WoW wechseln weil es einfach was neues ist.

Auch für mich ist Cataclysm nichts mehr besonderes, aber nach 5 Jahren ist halt meistens die Luft raus, wer weiss wie lang ihr Aion geniesst und auf einmal ein neues MMORPG kommt und Aion flamt und dann das neue MMORPG nehmt.

Doch WoW ist gut, Blizzard hat mehr als 11 millionen zahlende Beweise.
Aion kann gut werden, das sieht man schon an der großen Fan-Gemeinde.

Es wird WoW nicht vernichten, aber es "KANN" AoC und Warhammer Online um längen überflügeln. (wie gesagt, kann, muss nicht unbedingt)


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Du meinst WoW war gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als man es zu sehr auf Casuals auslegte.
Ich bin mittlerweile auch Casual, aber trotzdem langeweile ich mich in Instanzen ohne Ende. 
Zumal ja jetzt auch der Reiz in bestimmte Instanzen zu gehen weg ist, da man über Hero an die Marken für das gleiche equip bekommt.
Für meinen Teil und den Rest der Gilde ist es mittlerweile nur noch ein schöner Chat und das wars, umsonst wechseln wir ja nicht. 
Außerdem behagen uns die änderungen mit dem nächsten Addon nicht.
Ähm... zum tausendsten mal, wer will denn WoW vernichten????
Den spruch kann ich echt nicht mehr hören, kommt man sich echt wie im Kindergarten vor


----------



## Kammikatze_0815 (31. August 2009)

> Ich spiele zur Zeit in der geschlossenen beta mit auf der seite der Asmodier ganz nebenbei *grins* und ich kann nur sagen *hammer geil*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, wie lange braucht da n Ticket, weil einer deinen Loot geklaut hat oder du dir was falsches gekauft hast?




> Du meinst WoW war gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als man es zu sehr auf Casuals auslegte.



98% der WoW Spieler weltweit zählen als Casual. Was würdest du tun (rein logisch betrachtet)?




> Seit der Cataclysm Ankündigung definitiv Aion.



Seitdem ich von Cataclysm hörte und die Videos auf der BlizzCon sah (ja, ich war da), kann ichs kaum noch abwarten. Deathwing, Uldum, neue Blackrock Instanz (yes!).
Wozu was neues anfangen, wo man sich nicht sicher ist, wie weit der Entwickler bereit ist, einem bei Problemen mit dem oder im Spiel zu helfen? Viele haben gesagt, wenn Warhammer kommt, ist WoW tot. Auch aus meiner Gilde. Die sind dann gegangen und kamen nach spätestens 2 Monaten wieder angekrochen, weil alles so imbalanced war und man PvP machen MUSSTE, um an gewissen Stellen weiterzukommen.


Ich kann nur zum Abschluss sagen: abwarten (ich schau es mir sicher auch an, aber werde nicht wechseln) und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG

Kammikatze


----------



## Ahothep (31. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Du meinst WoW war gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als man es zu sehr auf Casuals auslegte.
> Ich bin mittlerweile auch Casual, aber trotzdem langeweile ich mich in Instanzen ohne Ende.
> Zumal ja jetzt auch der Reiz in bestimmte Instanzen zu gehen weg ist, da man über Hero an die Marken für das gleiche equip bekommt.
> Für meinen Teil und den Rest der Gilde ist es mittlerweile nur noch ein schöner Chat und das wars, umsonst wechseln wir ja nicht.
> ...



Es wird immer gesagt das Aion, WoW total ersetzen wird, aber das sind die Leute die keine Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft haben, so einfach ^^

Und ja WoW ist für die Leute ab 20+ interessant die einen Job haben und wenig Zeit in ein MMORPG stecken wollen, das ist die meist zahlende Kundschaft von und genau deswegen wird es auf die "Arbeitende Bevölkerung" ausgelegt die nur 2 Stunden am Abend und maximal 4 mal die Woche was unternehmen können.

Für alle anderen gibt es ganz einfach den Hardmode den halt nicht alle schaffen. Das neue Addon mag gut und schön sein, hat aber für mich persönlich auch keinen Reiz mehr, aber für andere und das ist gut so.

Aion ist was neues und man muss sich anstrengen um gut zu sein und das ist ok, ich werd Aion auf jedenfall antesten und bin selbst gespannt wie es wird!


----------



## Veliane (31. August 2009)

Für mich hatte WoW  den Reiz schon verloren, als die ersten Hardmodes rauskamen. Da haut man alles im normal modus um und darf an den selben viechern weiter rumwursteln. Man vermisst das alte SSC oder Kel feeling. Etwas neues, nicht für jeden zu erreichen, sondern für die, die sich hinterklemmen und dran arbeiten. Durch das geweine, weil nen boss etwas zu sehr pustet, verkommt WoW zu einem Kinderspiel meiner Meinung nach. 
Jeder der bis drei zählen kann, sieht schon hms in Ulduar und wenn nicht? Was macht es aus, ob ein item ja level 225 oder 235 hat?
Deswegen hab ich mich ins RL zurückgezogen und geniesse die Zeit mit Männe und meinen Viechern. Aion werde ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen, ich hab es schon mal auf der Messe gespielt und es war einfach schön und mal was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (31. August 2009)

alene85 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit in der geschlossenen beta mit auf der seite der Asmodier ganz nebenbei *grins* und ich kann nur sagen *hammer geil*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Gähn* 
Wie oft hab ich das schon gelesen, hmmm .... achja, jedes mal wenn wieder irgendein Game im MMORPG bereich neu rauskommt.
Sind das nicht die selben Sprüche die man auch vor WAR, HDRO und und und gelesen hat?
Dann spiel ich wohl mit lauter NPC´s in Azeroth.

Schöne Grüsse von den schon mehrmals totgesagten.


----------



## Phash (31. August 2009)

WoW rennt vor, alle ziehen nach

wartet einfach mal ab - sobald die ersten Contenterweiterungen da sind und das game n Jahr aufm Markt ist - wer weiss, wie "schwer" es dann noch ist...

Klar, wenn es ordentlich knackig ist, dann macht es viele Forenschreiber glücklich, weil sie die "hardcore power pwn gamer" darstellen, der normale casual, der das Rückgrat der Community bildet (weil er das Game finanziert) meldet sich nicht in Foren an und weint rum

er zockt einfach n bissl - und er zockt das, was ihm fun macht -> Er will ohne große Probleme viel sehen und erreichen

Wenn das in einigen MMOs (wie früher z.B.) zu aufwändig ist, dann ist es kein Spiel für casuals. Keine Casuals - keine Kohle - keine Weiterentwicklung


----------



## Artherk (31. August 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Manche sollten sich mehr informieren. Aion hat allein in Asien schon 3,5Mil. Abo.´s. Es wird WoW einholen. 100%
> 
> MfG
> 
> (Werde Aion spielen)




Dann lern schon mal chinesischXD Junge.. wenns schon ein asiatisches setting hat... wo wirds dann wohl gut laufen... rööööööööchtög in asien... ergo wirds wohl nur frustrierte wow gamer (für ein paar wochen) und asia fans anziehen mehr net

so long
Wow ftw


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Selbst die Hardmodes sind im gegensatz zu den alten Instanzen ein Witz und wenns nicht so ist, dann kommt der nächste patch und schon ist es wieder ein Witz. Außerdem wie gesagt ich bin mittlerweile selber Casual und trotzdem ist es gähn. Siehe PDC und PDK, vom schwierigkeitsgrad die totale
lusche. Man muss auch unterscheiden ob ein Casual was erreichen will oder eben einfach alles haben will. 
Klar so Verbesserungen wie früher reiten lernen und billiger ist ne klasse sache, stört mich auch net das ich viel mehr dafür gezahlt hab.
Aber nehmen wir Spitzenbeispiel Naxx, zu Classic ne saugeile Ini in der man sich anstrengen konnte um was zu erreichen. und jetz?! wennst net ne ganz dusselige Random hast bist in 2,5 Std durch. Früher konnte man noch stolz sein bestimmte Sets zu haben usw, davon ist aber leider nichts mehr übrig.
Wie gesagt ich wechel weil ich wieder herausforderungen will und nicht 0815 getrampel in inis. 
Und zu deinem Post von wegen ab 20+ ist die meiste zahlende Kundschaft, total falsch. Das kernalter ist 13-19. wenn ich ausgepennt hab such ich mal nach der Statistik. 
Ich bin selber 27 und Schichtarbeiter und ich hab immens Zeit zum zocken. so tägliche 4 Stunden sind da schon drinn.
Und jetz bin ich einfach zu müde.... mein Bett schreit schon nach mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kammikatze_0815 (31. August 2009)

> Wenn das in einigen MMOs (wie früher z.B.) zu aufwändig ist, dann ist es kein Spiel für casuals. Keine Casuals - keine Kohle - keine Weiterentwicklung




woooord ! Endlich einer, der genau das schreibt, was alles in allem der Fall ist. Wenn Aion zu schwer für die breite Masse ist und dadurch das Geld nicht reinkommt, haben wir wieder den gleichen Fall wie bei vielen, vielen, anderen "WoW kann einpacken" Games.

Ich danke dir.




P.S.: So, geh nu ins Bett, Nachtschicht is doof.

Oh, edith ruft: 





> Ich bin selber 27 und Schichtarbeiter und ich hab immens Zeit zum zocken. so tägliche 4 Stunden sind da schon drinn.


                      Der durchschnittliche Hardcorezocker sitzt etwa 8 Stunden und mehr vor WoW. Du wirst unter Casual gestuft.


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Bäh... nur braucht man nicht 11,5 mio Kunden um erfoglreich zu sein^^
Ähm... bevor du mich als Casual einstufts, les bitte richtig was ich schreibe, denn ich hab selber geschrieben das ich Casual bin, aber soll ich dir was sagen, 4 Stunden am Tag langen auch für 3 chars mit T8.
Guck dir mal totgesagte Spiele wie DAoC und EQ2 an, gibt immernoch Erweiterungen und die Spielerzahlt steigt sogar zwischendurch mal.
Ich denke mal jedem der Aion spielen wird langt eine gute Comunnity die ins Spiel paßt und keine 11,5 Millionen.
Oh und Asiafans gibt mehr als genug hier^^
So, jetz aber in die Kiste und GN8   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (31. August 2009)

Spiele WoW seit Closed Classic Beta und war immer ein sehr großer Fan.
Mittlerweile ist es aber mehr als ausgelutscht und hat mit dem WoW was ich kenne und gerne gespielt habe, eigentlich nixmehr gemeinsam.

Die Community kannst du in die Tonne kloppen, das PvP System ist für n Poppo und macht das ganze PVE-Balancing kaputt und mit dem neuen Addon schiesst Blizzard wieder mal den Vogel ab.
Sie versuchen grad noch so die Kurve wieder zu kriegen.

Nur wie gesagt, ich hab keine Lust mehr weils ausgelutscht ist. Jedem seine Meinung. Akzeptiere auch andere Meinungen. Nur wer wirklich das Game seit classic beta kennt, weiss was ich meine.
Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf "aufgewärmten" Content mit Onyxia und Ragnaros, nur weil denen die Ideen ausgehen und man eigentlich "mächtige" Gegner bzw. Bosse für 5 Mann Instanzen verballert hat oder für ne popel Instanz.

Auch wenn WAR und spiele wie Age of Conan, anfangs der totale Flop waren, kann man nicht alle Spiele verallgemeinern.

WAR, war und ist noch ein Flop meiner Meinung nach und AGE of CONAN ist mittlerweile ein wirklich richtig gutes MMORPG, nur schaut sich das keiner mehr an, da zum Anfang ne gebuggte Version geliefert wurde, weil der Publisher druck gemacht hat und das Game released werden musste.
Aber ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...
Ihr wisst ja.

Dass der Klassenprimus WoW nicht schlecht ist, da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu diskutieren, nur ist es die überheblichkeit der meisten WoWler zu behaupten, dass WoW das non-plus Ultra ist was MMORPG ausmacht, wobei 99% der Spieler nichtmal was anderes kennen oder ausprobiert haben.

AION hat mitunter eines der besten Craftingsysteme was ich kenne, da entlockt mir WOW nur ein leises lächeln.

AION ist eines der fertigsten Spiele was ich je angetestet habe, was natürlich daran liegt, dass es fast schon ein Jahr auf dem Koreanischen Markt draussen ist.

Grafisch liegt es leicht hinter Age of Conan aber Meilenweit vor WOW.

Wie gesagt, habe fast 5 Jahre WoW gespielt und muss mal was neues sehen.


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Spiele WoW seit Closed Classic Beta und war immer ein sehr großer Fan.
> Mittlerweile ist es aber mehr als ausgelutscht und hat mit dem WoW was ich kenne und gerne gespielt habe, eigentlich nixmehr gemeinsam.



Bei mir absolut das allerselbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talshair (31. August 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Als Alter Wow hase sag ich nur : Aion ist sehr schön gemacht
> 
> Alleine das Berufsystem ist der Hammer
> Die Private Stores sind nice dazu noch ein Ah.
> ...



Aion steht sicher für frischen Wind im Genre und viele Spieler anderer MMOs werden es einmal antesten wollen. Ein WoW Killer wird es sicher so schnell nicht, da WoW über die Jahre Millionen von Spielern hat und es kommen lt. Verkaufscharts noch immer welche dazu. Ich glaube also nicht das WoW seinen marktführende Position verlieren wird. Ich selbst habe WoW vom Start an für 1 Jahr gespielt und dann aufgehört, weil mir das Hasten nach immer neuen Sets und Items zu wenig Inhalt war. Ich kann aber verstehen, dass es viele Leute sehr motiviert - schliesslich funktioniert unsere RL Gesellschaft auch nach diesem Prinzip und das (und mehr) ist in WoW sehr gut umgesetzt.

Obwohl ich derweil von Spielen im Fantasy Setting langsam genug habe, werde ich Aion mal antesten. Es gibt vor 2010 ja weder Star Trek noch Star Wars als Alternative.

Grundsätzlich sei mal gesagt, das es für ein MMO mit ausreichenden Spassfaktor in einer lebenden Welt kaum mehr als 50k Spieler braucht. Wen interessiert es also, wieviel Spieler darüber ein MMO hat. Die besten Communitys entstehen sowieso in/bei den Nischenprodukten. Daher sollten sich alle ein wenig entspannen und die bescheuerten MMO-Religionskriege (sehr netter Vergleich von jemanden hier) langsam einstellen. Niemand hier bekommt Geld von Blizzard, Sony, NC Soft etc. - im Gegenteil, sie kassieren es.


----------



## Irongun (31. August 2009)

Ähm Champions Online ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (31. August 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> AION hat mitunter eines der besten Craftingsysteme was ich kenne, da entlockt mir WOW nur ein leises lächeln. *Jop genau*
> 
> AION ist eines der fertigsten Spiele was ich je angetestet habe, was natürlich daran liegt, dass es fast schon ein Jahr auf dem Koreanischen Markt draussen ist. *amen *
> 
> ...


----------



## Talshair (31. August 2009)

Irongun schrieb:


> Ähm Champions Online ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst als Alternative? Habe ich mir überlegt - ich weiss aber nicht, ob mich ein Superhelden-Setting begeistern kann und wollte mal die Tests abwarten.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Kammikatze_0815 schrieb:


> woooord ! Endlich einer, der genau das schreibt, was alles in allem der Fall ist. Wenn Aion zu schwer für die breite Masse ist und dadurch das Geld nicht reinkommt, haben wir wieder den gleichen Fall wie bei vielen, vielen, anderen "WoW kann einpacken" Games.



Wohl eher ein weiterer, der keine Ahnung hat, Google nicht kennt und sich nicht über Aion informiert hat sondern einfach mal drauflosschreibt.

Es ist nämlich so, dass Aion schon lange in Asien läuft und der Erfolg dort alles bisherige in Asien sprent. Es ist also für die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels völlig irrelevant, wenn es bei uns kaum ein Mensch spielt. Schlimmstenfalls wird die Deutsche Lokalisierung eingestellt und ich muss auf einem Englischen Server spielen (was mir auch komplett egal wäre). Doch die Weiterentwicklung ist (in viel größerem Stil als bei HDRO, WAR oder AoC) bereits durch die Mio. Asiaten für Jahre gesichert.


----------



## Irongun (31. August 2009)

> Du meinst als Alternative? Habe ich mir überlegt - ich weiss aber nicht, ob mich ein Superhelden-Setting begeistern kann und wollte mal die Tests abwarten.



Kurz gesagt, WoW, Aion und wie sie alle heissen, sind doch nur Abklatsche von einem funktionierendem System....

Nichts ist vergleichbar mit, einem Feuerflug in die Gegnergruppe zu stürmen, dabei Risse in den Boden zu hauen, und zu zeigen wer der Herr im Hause ist!

Thumbs up for CO.


----------



## karaslingul (31. August 2009)

Ich würde Wow nicht mit Aion vergleichen oder umgekehrt sind beides verschiedene Spiele! Und das aion so ein wow killer is das sagen nur manche Fans die keine Ahnung haben und einfach drauf los schreiben. 

Der einzige Mmo hersteller wo der Community Chef gesagt hat das sein Spiel der wow killer schlecht hin wird war WARHAMMER und naja ich muss nicht mehr schreiben... Herr der Ringe Online is halt eher für Rp Spieler und is eigentlich Recht erfolgreich. 
Ich sag immer der Einzige Wow Killer is Blizzard selbst.

Aber Back to the Thread. 
Zu Aion ich werde es sicher in der kommenden OB antesten. Aber ich hab auch schon ne Headstarter Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Daweil Spiele ich aber noch Wow oder Halo 3 Aber Wow is mit Wotlk langweilig geworden (bin leidenschaftlicher Raider ). Ich denke Aion wird mit seinem Pvpve seht interessant und erst der Flugkampf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich freu mich auf Aion schon richtig :O


Mfg Kara 

Rechtschreibflames sparen, komm grad von der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzias (31. August 2009)

bin natürlich auch für aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedoch nützdiese umfrage nichts, wenn sie ind das aion-forum gepostet wurde.......is klar das die mehrheit für aion is .) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyanko (31. August 2009)

karaslingul schrieb:


> Ich sag immer der Einzige Wow Killer is Blizzard selbst.



/amen


----------



## Duath (31. August 2009)

Irongun schrieb:


> Nichts ist vergleichbar mit, einem Feuerflug in die Gegnergruppe zu stürmen, dabei Risse in den Boden zu hauen, und zu zeigen wer der Herr im Hause ist!



Einer der Gründe, warum ich so etwas nie spielen werde.


----------



## Talshair (31. August 2009)

Irongun schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, WoW, Aion und wie sie alle heissen, sind doch nur Abklatsche von einem funktionierendem System....
> 
> Nichts ist vergleichbar mit, einem Feuerflug in die Gegnergruppe zu stürmen, dabei Risse in den Boden zu hauen, und zu zeigen wer der Herr im Hause ist!
> 
> Thumbs up for CO.



Schön, wenn Dir das Spass macht. 

Für mich ist das aber kein Kaufgrund. Wie gesagt, ich warte mal die Tests ab.


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Talshair schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Dir das Spass macht.
> 
> Für mich ist das aber kein Kaufgrund. Wie gesagt, ich warte mal die Tests ab.



Die es nun seid bald einem Jahr überall nachzulesen gibt. Bloss weil die großen Spielemagazine so tun als ob Aion jetzt ganz neu auf den Markt kommen würde ist es nicht so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die es nun seid bald einem Jahr überall nachzulesen gibt. Bloss weil die großen Spielemagazine so tun als ob Aion jetzt ganz neu auf den Markt kommen würde ist es nicht so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube die reden von einem anderen MMO (Superhelden MMO) Champions Online.


----------



## Nyanko (1. September 2009)

Ne, ich denke schon das er Aion meint. Liegt aber wirklich daran das der Korea/China-Release hierzulande fast kein Schwein gekümmert hat. Das "gehype" bzw. die Berichte sind erst seit der ersten CB so radikal gestiegen.


----------



## Kopernium (1. September 2009)

Nyanko schrieb:


> Ne, ich denke schon das er Aion meint. Liegt aber wirklich daran das der Korea/China-Release hierzulande fast kein Schwein gekümmert hat. Das "gehype" bzw. die Berichte sind erst seit der ersten CB so radikal gestiegen.


 Es gibt aber auch Magazine, wie zB. PcGames, die so tun als gäbe es Aion nicht...so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor!


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Magazine, wie zB. PcGames, die so tun als gäbe es Aion nicht...so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor!



Was gut ist, auf den Mist den die schreiben können wir verzichten.


----------



## Nyanko (1. September 2009)

Jo. Naja, spätenstens bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wenns denn mal wirklich erfolgreich sein sollte. Dann kommen die mit nem 20-Seiten extra Sonderheft aus dem man nix neues rauslesen kann und irgendwelche bezahlten Meinungen drinstehen *hust*


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

irgendein AION Sonderheft mit Postern wär cool xD


----------



## War-Rock (1. September 2009)

In unserer welt ist marketing zu beginn alles. Wenn Aion gut vermarktet wird, gehypt wird, zu anfang wirklich gut läuft. Spielezeitschriften hohe wertungen verteilen, in WoW grade mal wieder totale flaute ist, dann kann es mit AION weit, vielleicht auch sehr weit gehen. Aber viele angekündigte WoW killer haben sich nicht mit ruhm bekleckert, und außer großspurige ankündigungen war nicht viel bei rumgekommen.

WoW kann im moment nur dann abgelöst werden, wenn es ein MMO gibt, das deutlich weniger kostet als die durchschnittlichen 13€ und trotzdem gute qualtiät und langzeitmotivation bietet. Außerdem wäre eine Revolution auf dem MMO markt dafür angebracht, also quasi revolutionäre quests, revolutionäre atmosphäre, revolutionäre langzeitmotivation - unabhängig von Contend - quasi spieler schaffen sich contend selbst. Viele sagen sich, ich habe viel zeit in WoW investiert, warum sollte ich das gleiche in grün nochmal neu anfangen, das Spiel macht spaß und gut. Wenn aion da keine gravierenden vorteile bietet sehe ich schwarz, vorallem wenn es so unbekannt bleibt wie im moment.


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

naja ich sehs bissal anders, wenn AION so gut ist wie ich glaube wird es ganz von alleine zu nen riesen erfolg. Aber wenn ncsoft überall mit Werbung spammen würde und aion dann doch nicht so der bringer ist, ist gleich das ganze Unternehmen im verruf. AION wird so oder so seinen Weg gehen. Und wenn ich mir ansehe wie AION im Asiatischen Raum eingeschlagen ist hab ich keine grossen zweifel das es hier nicht auch ein Erfolg wird^^


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> WoW kann im moment nur dann abgelöst werden, wenn es ein MMO gibt, *das deutlich weniger kostet als die durchschnittlichen 13€* und trotzdem gute qualtiät und langzeitmotivation bietet. Außerdem wäre eine Revolution auf dem MMO markt dafür angebracht, also quasi revolutionäre quests, revolutionäre atmosphäre, revolutionäre langzeitmotivation - unabhängig von Contend - quasi spieler schaffen sich contend selbst. Viele sagen sich, ich habe viel zeit in WoW investiert, warum sollte ich das gleiche in grün nochmal neu anfangen, das Spiel macht spaß und gut. Wenn aion da keine gravierenden vorteile bietet sehe ich schwarz, *vorallem wenn es so unbekannt bleibt wie im moment*.



Hmmm wer sieht die Fehler in diesen Aufsatz? Gut ich habe sie schwarz markiert. Zum ersten Fehler. Ob ich nun drei oder dreizehn Euro pro Monat bezahle geht mir gewaltig am Po vorbei. Nicht der Betrag ist wichtig sondern der Schritt vom F2P zum Abo. Wenn der einmal getan ist, dann stört dies einen auch nicht mehr. Ich bezahle lieber etwas mehr für ein gutes mmo als irgend einen Mist vorgesetzt zu kriegen.

Punkt zwei ... ok hier musst ich lachen ... Aion und unbekannt? Wäre mir neu. Die Werbetrommel für Aion wird seid nun zwei Jahren in Deutschland geschlagen. Es erscheint in Zeitschrieften, taucht auf vielen namenhaften Seiten als Werbeblog auf und präsentiert sich auf Spielemessen.


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Hihi, er hat Contend gesagt.


----------



## Heldentod1 (2. September 2009)

Warum Aion besser als Wow ist?

In wow konnte dein char episch werden in Aion kann dein char auch ne episch .... vorlage sein^^


is mir gerade in der küche so eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rekias (2. September 2009)

Warum vergleicht ihr immer die verschiedenen Games....?

Es ist doch eigentlich scheissegal welches Game momentan die Nr.1 hat oder die meisten Spieler...
Wichtiger ist es doch das es euch Spass macht und darüber schreibt doch auch....

Es interessiert echt keinen wieso WoW besser sein soll oder War oder Aion... 

Geniesst das oder die Spiele eurer Wahl und schreibt doch darüber was euch gefällt oder auch missfällt...
Aber lasst doch endlich mal die Vergleiche.... Die sind sowas von Sinnlos...


----------



## igful (2. September 2009)

Aion ist interesanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerkrebs (2. September 2009)

also ich werde es auf jeden fall spielen denn mal was anderes zu testen ist auch mal ganz gut. denn nach 3 jahren wow hat man auch die schnauze voll garade weil imprinzip nix neues in wow auftaucht. und wenn Aion mir doch nicht gefallen sollte, mal gucken was ich mache vllt. suche ich mir dann mal wieder ein sehr geiles ego shooter spiel oder so.




ps: mein kumpel der auch wow spielt hat mir gesagt das blizz auch so was einfüren will wie bei aion das mit denn in der luft kämpfen ^^ 


naja vllt sieht man sich in der aion welt bb xD


----------



## J3st3r (2. September 2009)

ich werde weiterhin bei wow bleiben.
da hab ich jetzt ein bisschen as erreicht und die bisher bekannten infos ueber cataclysm gefallen mir sehr gut.

nun zu aion...
ich denke auch, dass aion ein gutes spiel ist, so wie viele spiele gute oder auch sehr gute spiele sind! 
ich hab mir einige videos und screens angeschaut und musste dann aber doch feststellen, dass aion nichts fuer mich ist.
mir gefaellt einfach nicht, dass es nur zwei spielbare voelker geben wird... und die, im vergleich zu der warcraft saga, doch etwas magere story konnte mich auch nicht wirklich fesseln...
ausserdem erfindet aion das rad, wie auch wow, nicht neu! warum also auf neues umsteigen, wenn altbekanntes/bewaehrtes genauso angeboten wird?

meiner meinung nach sind solche threads eh nur fuer die leute, die jetzt dem mainstream hier im forum hinterherrennen und gegen wow flamen... aber das ist meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(sorry fuer die schlechte gross/kleinschreibung und die fehlenden umlaute... aber ich schreib auf ner amerikanischen tastatur, das bringt mich total durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Soulsama (2. September 2009)

Also ich hab WoW zwar nicht gespielt aber es war von anfang an nichts für mich. 
Ich finde es trotzdem sehr interessant mir Videos von Instanzen ect anzuschauen weil ich finde in der Sache ist WoW
der Konkurenz meilen weit vorraus.

Aber was mich an vielen WoW spielern nervt (einige meiner Freunde sind Personen dieser sorte) ist, dass sie anderen Spielen 
nicht mal die Chance geben Sie iwie zu beeindrucken oder irgendwas. Da kommen dann imemr so antworten wie:

-ich will net noch mal neu anfangen müssen mit etwa (ja und es ist 1. ne andere Welt die man erkunden kann und so viele Twinks die sie haben mit denen mussten sie auch neu anfangen)

- warum von alt bewertem weg gehn ((siehe J3st3r nicht böse gemeint) warum auf altem beruhen wenn es neues gibt das viele alt bekannte dinge neu interpretiert?)

-Der rest is doch eh scheiße (woher wollt ihr das wissen wenn ich nicht mal in betracht zieht das es euch gefallen könnte)

Also ich werde auf jeden fall Aion eine Chance geben da ich finde das es viele Dinge genauso gut, wenn nicht besser macht als die Konkurenz.

naja ich bitte geflame über meinen post zu lassen da es nur meine eigene Meinung spiegelt


----------



## Loveless (2. September 2009)

Hihi Mainstream *G*... naja streng genommen is der Mainstream immer noch proWoW oder spielt zumeist WoW und regt sich drüber auf, warum dieses und jenes so ist wie es ist.

Aber WoW ist auch am absteigenden Ast, das können die auch net leugnen. Jedes Konzept wird irgendwann nach x-maligem "sich selbst kopieren" nicht nur an Qualität nachlassen. Hinzu kommt dann ja noch das leidige hin und her mit nerves und buffs... und das jedes Addon bisher die Leute einerseits zum aufhören bewogen hat, andererseits sie wieder anlockte. Für mich war aber  schon vor dem Ulduar-Patch schluss und da kann Blizz noch 20 Addons raus bringen, WoW ist mir egal.

Ich hatte mal früher sehr viel Spaß damit, doch nicht nur die Community, sondern auch der Charm des Spiels, degenerierte Stück für Stück. Das Gesamtkonzept ist für mich einfach kein WoW mehr. Und ich bin auch kein frischer WC3-Spieler mehr, der seine ersten Schritte durch Ashenvale tätigt. Ich könnte über ein Patch/Addon nie mehr so unvorbelastet Urteilen wie damals. Das ist für mich auch ein Zeichen zu sagen: stopp. Weil dann geht ja auch der Spaß an dem Ganzen verloren und darum sollte es ja eigentlich auch gehen.

Ob Aion nun da die Erkenntnis bringt, waage ich zu bezweifeln, wie erwähnt wird da das Rad auch nicht neu erfunden. Doch das muss es ja auch nicht. Das Spiel - an sich ist noch frisch, unverbraucht, offen und trägt eine Konsequenz auf, welche ich in Azeroth so manches mal vermisst habe. Von daher habe ich ein positives Gefühl, zudem als alter Lineage II-Hase, habe ich mit NCsoft kaum schlechte Erfahrungen machen dürfen. Das war bei Blizz anders. Vor WoW war die Firma für mich ein Hort der Götter... jetzt nunja... reden wir nicht drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Greetings,
Rick


----------



## Soulsama (2. September 2009)

Jop kann mich dir da nur anschließen das "konzept" WoW ist nach über 4 Jahren einfach ausgelutscht...



ach und zu deinem Nick ich mag den Anime einfach ist zwar ein Shonen-ai aber trotzdem echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jussyleinchen (2. September 2009)

In meiner Exgilde testen grad auch alle Aion an. Ich hab mir die Videos angeschaut die im Forum gepostet wurden...Es erinnert mich sehr an Flyff, Perfect World und Ragnarok Online ( Ja klar asiatische Games gehen so gut wie alle in die Richtung ich weiß).

Ich mochte die oben genannten Spiele sehr, jedoch wurde mir nach einiger Zeit langweilig ( außer RO) und deshalb habs ich wieder gelassen. 
Man findet ziemlich schnell rein in die Spiele wenns um Geld geht, leveln etc.
Aion hat jetzt grad einen  immensen Vorteil: Von meiner alten Gilde gehen allen 5 Leute hin - das ist anders als wenn man das nur allein antestet. Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe war naja sozusagen allein und habe später dann in eine Gemeinschaft gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das wird jetzt erstmal ganz anders bei Aion. Find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der frische Wind die Grafik und die unterschiedlichen Features sind ziemlich gut, vielleicht sogar besser als WoW jeodch finde ich, dass man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen kann. 

Das ist so als wenn man Family Guy mit den Simpsons vergleicht: Gleiche Richtung, gleiches Genre aber trotzdem so unterschiedlich, dass man nicht sagen kann ob Peter oder Homer den Catfight gewinnen würden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt Leute die mögen halt die Geschichte die Entwicklung und den Weg von WoW ganz gern. Die regen sich dann mal über die Bugs auf und machen ganz viel Trara aber dann ist auch wieder gut und natürlich gibts auch Leute denen stinkt das ganze kommerzielle, das nachgeben nach jedem Rumgeheule von irgendwelchen WoW-Spielern die sich benachteiligt fühlen und der immer einfacherwerdende Content. Aber das muss es auch geben. Es können nicht alle das gleiche mögen. Punkt. Um wem das nicht passt sollte mal was über Toleranz lesen !


Ich werde Aion nicht antesten, ich habe genug von diesen Spielen.


----------



## Ciry (2. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> sowas auf einer zu 90% WoW orientierten Seite zu fragen ist nicht grade aussage kräftig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das Unterschreib ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bei genauso und ich werd mich auch der Aion gemeinschaft anschließen und hoffentlich hällt mich Aion genauso lange wie WoW .. ( WoW wurd mir nach 2 jahren langweilsch! ) Ob aion mich länger hinhällt? Wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (4. September 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> In unserer welt ist marketing zu beginn alles. Wenn Aion gut vermarktet wird, gehypt wird, zu anfang wirklich gut läuft. Spielezeitschriften hohe wertungen verteilen, in WoW grade mal wieder totale flaute ist, dann kann es mit AION weit, vielleicht auch sehr weit gehen. Aber viele angekündigte WoW killer haben sich nicht mit ruhm bekleckert, und außer großspurige ankündigungen war nicht viel bei rumgekommen.
> 
> WoW kann im moment nur dann abgelöst werden, wenn es ein MMO gibt, das deutlich weniger kostet als die durchschnittlichen 13€ und trotzdem gute qualtiät und langzeitmotivation bietet. Außerdem wäre eine Revolution auf dem MMO markt dafür angebracht, also quasi revolutionäre quests, revolutionäre atmosphäre, revolutionäre langzeitmotivation - unabhängig von Contend - quasi spieler schaffen sich contend selbst. Viele sagen sich, ich habe viel zeit in WoW investiert, warum sollte ich das gleiche in grün nochmal neu anfangen, das Spiel macht spaß und gut. Wenn aion da keine gravierenden vorteile bietet sehe ich schwarz, vorallem wenn es so unbekannt bleibt wie im moment.




Sehr guter Thread. Nach AOC, HdRO und WAR bin ich vorsichtig geworden was "Versprechungen" auf Seite des Herstellers betrifft.
Und wenn ich höre "instanziert, Stein Schere Papier" dann bekomm ich eigentlich schon wieder Stirnrunzeln


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

Andere Zeilgruppe.. das is Schwachsinn
Andere Grafik heußt nicht gleich das es andere Leute anspricht
<-aion


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Naja gut..das aber das Problem..man hört und informiert sich nicht und so entstehen falsche Bilder..

instanziert sind nur die ersten gebiete damit es nicht zu überfarmten Qeustmobs kommt...ab lvl 20 is alles offen...gute Lösung in meinen Augen.

Der Post von War-Rock enthällt viel Wahres definitiv.Aber ich denke was hier auch schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ist der unschlagbare Vorteil Aions auf dem Westmarkt...das NCSoft a) bereits 1 jahr auf dem asiatischen Markt testen konnte wie as läuft und b) mit Guild Wars ein sehr gutes MMO geschaffen hat....

Bei den genannten MMOs gab es ja immer gravierende Probleme anfangs..AoC waren es die vielen Bugs....bei HdRO die doch recht selektive Zielgruppe...bei WAR der in vielen Augen schlechte Umgang mit der Lizenz...


----------



## SireS (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja gut..das aber das Problem..man hört und informiert sich nicht und so entstehen falsche Bilder..
> 
> instanziert sind nur die ersten gebiete damit es nicht zu überfarmten Qeustmobs kommt...ab lvl 20 is alles offen...gute Lösung in meinen Augen.
> 
> ...



Also bei WAR kommen sicher noch ein paar Punkte hinzu wie mittelmässige Grafik bei grottiger Performance, was sich bis heute nicht geändert hat (vor ner Woche mal die 10 Tage revival mitgenommen). Und Pvp-only wolln auf die Dauer auch die wenigsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Ja sicher war jetzt auch nur ein fixer Auszug....von Punkte die bei Aion eben garnicht bzw nicht in der Form auftreten werden...was bei Aion eben mehr hoffen lässt...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> b) mit Guild Wars ein sehr gutes MMO geschaffen hat....



ncsoft hat guildwars nicht entwickelt..aufs konto von ncsoft selbst kamen bisher nur mittelmäßige 08/15 spiele^^...aber ich hoff mal aion wird das ändern


----------



## Berserkius (4. September 2009)

08/15 Spiele? hmmm ich denke du liest dir erstmal das hier durch Wikipedia-NCsoft


----------



## Lerona (4. September 2009)

ich werde auch aion antesten. hoffe ich bekomme heute noch einen betakey :-)
sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

Ren-Aklez hat immer schlechte Laune^^, aber stimmt im Grunde, Guild Wars wurde hauptsächlich von Arenanet entwickelt, die ganzen GW Entwickler sind alles Amis, keine Koreaner, ist recht leicht am Namen erkennbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

NC Soft war glaub Geldspender etc, und trägt Anteile, aber die Hauptarbeit geht aufs Konto von Arenanet.

Lineage 2 kam ja 2003 raus, laut NC-Soft wurde das Spiel 17! Millionen mal verkauft, allerdings großteils in Asien, etwas in Nordamerika, in Europa war das Spiel nicht sonderlich populär.

Und wie war es also mit Wow DER MMO Gott?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja, ich weiß das Lineage 2 eher ein Grindspiel war...habs ja selbst gespielt)

Aion ftw!


----------



## Raaandy (4. September 2009)

spekulation um spekulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar dürfte sein das 11 mio spieler niemand umstürzt. auch kei aion. 
es wird sich zeigen wie gut sich einen entwickelt. erfolg hängt nich nur von der eigen leistung ab, auch von der konkurenz.

und wenn catalysm einschlägt, dann hat aion wieder haufen spieler weniger.

wir werden sehen wies läuft. spekulieren is schön aber bringt nich viel.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Naja natürlich kann man nur spekulieren...

Aber Aion hat ja bis zum Release von Cataclysm und TOR noch ein wenig Zeit sich eine Commu aufzubauen....und wenn ich mir die Resonanz jetzt auf Cataclysm und die damals auf WOTLK anschaue....denke ich zu sehen das Blizz sich schon selber ins Bein geschossen hat im laufe der Zeit.

Denke größere Gedanken sollte man sich über TOR machen....sofern es das hält was es verspricht...

Ich meine es gibt noch andere MMOs die viel weniger aufmerksamkeit erhalten und sie laufen trotzdem irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder haben hier alle mitbekommen das seid gestern Champions Online läuft?^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2009)

Offtopic und Stänkereien entfernt. Es wird keine weitere Warnung geben.


----------



## Dellamorte (4. September 2009)

Joa ich denke mal auch das man sich wegen Cataclysm keine größeren sorgen machen müsste. Auf meinem Server haben sich
deswegen jetz schon viele verabschiedet weil sie keine bock mehr haben jetz noch soviel zeit zu investieren.
TOR sehen ich neben AION als zweiten Stern in den nächsten Jahren. Glaub aber mher das SWG da am meisten zum leiden haben wird.


----------



## todielfi (4. September 2009)

yo werds testen da ich mit wow ganz aufgehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uns wenns mir gefählt dann spiel ichs halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (5. September 2009)

hihi....schaut mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbsKaeV5gLg&NR=1


----------

